# Funny Wrestling Pictures IV



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So we're back to Funny Pictures aka everyone will post non funny pics 99.9% of the time anyway?


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*

FUNNY

FUNNY

FUNNY*

...fucking people​


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why are there specific rules?

This happens in every thread. No one will listen and do the complete opposite a few pages in.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Seth: Yeah we beat up the Rock.
Ambrose: We made him bleed his own blood.
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Seth: Yeah we beat up the Rock.
> Ambrose: We made him bleed his own blood.
> :clap:clap:clap


:lmao

Great stuff! Ambrose is one weird dude haha


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucken' Ryback


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

TheWeasel said:


> Fucken' Ryback


Is there a joke that went way over my head? I do love that all his videos have his theme music playing throughout :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Jacare said:


> Is there a joke that went way over my head? I do love that all his videos have his theme music playing throughout :lmao


A delicious pun, his theme song is "Meat on the table" and Ryback slapped his luncheon meat on the table.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TheWeasel said:


> A delicious pun, his theme song is "Meat on the table" and Ryback slapped his luncheon meat on the table.


Wait someone actually wrote and penned a song called Meat On The Table. Was it left over from when Shawn Stasik was Meat in 1999


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Good start.........pointless pictures of AJ and Paige incoming!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cross-posting my OC from the last thread


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

xDD said:


>


Source?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Good thing those days are over :trips


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

TheWeasel said:


> Fucken' Ryback


:lol Axelback.


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Source?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BPzN_Q-meU


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..So wrong


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Source?



I can't post the link but go to youtube 

Nerdist WWE Bowling 


Actually its really funny

Someone beat me to it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FlyingBear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BPzN_Q-meU


It's FaaaanDaaaaanbooowl :lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Dean ambrose is gold


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:trips2


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

rouge said:


>


Forget Johnny Polo for a second, 
That's ADAM BOMB! The original Roman Reigns.  
I'm not ashamed to say I marked like a little bitch for him as a kid. :side: :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I dont remember who but someone suggested it, I was watching a moment on Raw and decided it would be funny If I actually changed the sound to the Bella's "Stare down" at WMXXX






I can't believe I wasted my time on it xD Oh well. Enjoy.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

A7XLP said:


> Well I dont remember who but someone suggested it, I was watching a moment on Raw and decided it would be funny If I actually changed the sound to the Bella's "Stare down" at WMXXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. xD


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice wrestling hold


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brie needs to totally keep the American Dragon gear btw


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Man I really gotta start tuning into the JBL and Cole show! :lol dafuq?
^^ Rocky really likes being the Tooth Fairy doesn't he? :/


Gunnar II said:


> Nice wrestling hold


:shocked: Dayum.

As much as it pains me to admit it, I think Cena's seen some of this action before Bryan got involved with Brie.









Exhibit A. LOL CENA WINS and gets touchy with Bryan's then girlfriend (cause he's probably already been there and then some). 


Spoiler: Awkward












Cena: This garden gnome's got nothin' on my wood choppin' game. 'lieve dat.



Wonder what Bryan makes of all of this in retrospect...
Wait I know, it's something like this:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^ Man I really gotta start tuning into the JBL and Cole show! :lol dafuq?
> ^^ Rocky really likes being the Tooth Fairy doesn't he? :/
> 
> :shocked: Dayum.
> ...


Spoiler Cena Won!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If BO sees you, your pride won't escape. BO will make sure of that.


----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


>


The rock should have layeth the smacketh down on her twerking candy ass when had a chance.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dat Layla


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Inspired by this section.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

"Me llamo ryback,el hombre grande!" OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Great, now its a Random Wrestling Pictures thread again.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Carlito and Primo








And damn Carlito looks weird, reminds me Clawitzer (pokemon)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Thread was funnier when it was the random picture thread. Weird.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

A7XLP said:


> Well I dont remember who but someone suggested it, I was watching a moment on Raw and decided it would be funny If I actually changed the sound to the Bella's "Stare down" at WMXXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol So funny


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

A$AP said:


> Inspired by this section.


Lol when the fuck did Scotty 2 Hotty ever have full green?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## dkomar (Apr 14, 2014)

So Quote :::


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Lena Wins LOL


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"""""""funny"""""""


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

robertdeniro said:


>


:lel


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

not funny i know but needs to be posted


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Never slap Luke Harper.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

alliscrazy said:


>


Yes I love it!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

BoundForMania said:


> :lol So funny


Thanks, seems a few people have enjoyed it. 
Can anyone guess where the audio is from? not the "this is awesome/Yes" chants.. the commentary, I made my mate watch it and he knew where the audio was from :S

PS the video is in my sig for those wanting to know what im referring to.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

A7XLP said:


> Thanks, seems a few people have enjoyed it.
> Can anyone guess where the audio is from? not the "this is awesome/Yes" chants.. the commentary, I made my mate watch it and he knew where the audio was from :S
> 
> PS the video is in my sig for those wanting to know what im referring to.


Wyatts-Shield face off from the February 10th 2014 Raw :genius


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Wyatts-Shield face off from the February 10th 2014 Raw :genius


Haha nice one, I really didnt think it was that obvious... Congrats.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:lol Wow pretty surprised John Stewart mentioned this, even if it was really short.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It had to be done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


>


:lel Paul just one upping Zeb on everything. Man, they really missed out on some Zeb/Paul promos.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lel Paul just one upping Zeb on everything. Man, they really missed out on some Zeb/Paul promos.



Because that would be dangerous waters and could be seen as anti-semitic, can you just imagine Zeb saying to Paul "You know Paul, it's just like PEOPLE like YOU to come to America and make a success off the back of real Americans"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lelbrock


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> It had to be done.


eBOlution :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Not funny but....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> Not funny but....


Taker looks like the leader of a Aryan prison gang.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Taker is the fucking man!


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

not really funny but randomness won't hurt no?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

What have I just seen?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Austin 3:16 says I just rick rolled your ass!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Cena telling JOKES~!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


> not funny i know but needs to be posted





robertdeniro said:


> Not funny but....





Ponpon said:


> not really funny but randomness won't hurt no?


Every time, without fail


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Should we be happy Hogan still watches wrestling, should we find it sweet he plays along with the kayfabe? No we should mock the fact that an old man probably typing on his phone made a spelling mistake on twitter, that will show him!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


>


:lol

Kane :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> What have I just seen?


:lmao A new twist on Rick rolling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


>


"EVELOTION IS A MYSTERY! SILKY HANDS THAT ALL CAN SEE! DRY SKIN WILL BE HISTORY!!!"
- some guy on Wrestlezone :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Was bored so I made this based on JBL's comment that Bryan looked like Chewbacca.
It _is _pretty close. :lol


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> It had to be done.


As if my Sig needed competition.


----------



## Robertxtrem (Mar 19, 2012)

The shield Bo picture is a much smoother picture than the Evbolution picture so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Its been a while since I've found something good enough to make a gif out of, THANK YOU MR. ROLLINS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No wonder Punk left. :side:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Picture is fucking huge, my bad.



Spoiler


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> No wonder Punk left. :side:


:lel fucking help the guy, REF...REEEEEFFFFF!!!!


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

That "Super Mario-esque" Bryan pic would make a great t-shirt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

For those that want Sting to wrestle in the WWE, and not just make an appearance.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Need the other part of the sign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

EC3, Spud and JB at concert


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Need the other part of the sign.


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

4:00 :lmao rton2rton2rton2


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> 4:00 :lmao rton2rton2rton2


The fuck was that sound that he made... did he just orgasm?

Also, a little bit further in that video - Trips with no beard. Just, no. Never do that ever again. It looks so wrong.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

That Randy Orton clip is one of the funniest things I've ever seen in wrestling, what the hell was he thinking? HAAAAH.....du.......MYYAAAAAAAH


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ponpon said:


> not really funny but randomness won't hurt no?


this is so fucking weird and creepy


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

http://youtu.be/7TWQVtxwJh8?t=7m40s

after a years.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


>



Legit just lost it, it was the glasses that sold it, bravo


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen

I present to you...







Samoa Joe.










​


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

more like a roided Darren Young, not that he'd mind needles up the ass


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

No wonder.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen






I give to you...








Goldberg.



















​


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thuganomics said:


> Ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please stop? Those pictures are not funny and just plain stupid.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Still in stitches over Orton being a tard a few pages back :lol

Also love that from Hunter - 'Motorhead have never changed, they've never compromised their style...and that's kinda what Evolution is about to me.'

Errr....


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


>




She learned from the best!!


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


>


Another one from the Battle Royal:










:lmao She has no idea what she is doing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

seleucid23 said:


> Another one from the Battle Royal:
> 
> :lmao She has no idea what she is doing


I swear they just hired her for Total Divas. :lol She makes Jackie Gayda look like Daniel Bryan. fpalm


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

seleucid23 said:


> Another one from the Battle Royal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she doesn't even seem to do some effort to improve goddamit...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The spank was hot,the other thing was weird but dat ass was involved so who cares-


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Palahniuk said:


> Still in stitches over Orton being a tard a few pages back :lol
> 
> Also love that from Hunter - 'Motorhead have never changed, they've never compromised their style...and that's kinda what Evolution is about to me.'
> 
> Errr....


Had never seen that Orton thing before but it had me pissing myself. I miss drugged out Orton being a massive twat.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Palahniuk said:


> Still in stitches over Orton being a tard a few pages back :lol


I can't stop laughing at it.



NastyYaffa said:


> 4:00 :lmao rton2rton2rton2


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

RFWHC said:


>


I don't know if this was meant to be a double-pun, which would be funny, but if not the maker of the pic should educate himself to know that Dubai isn't in India


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> I don't know if this was meant to be a double-pun, which would be funny, but if not the maker of the pic should educate himself to know that Dubai isn't in India


Yeah, it was probably meant to be a Double-Pun. If not, then the meme would be incredibly ironic, since it's poking fun at Hogan mixing up locations.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


Did he do an interview when he said those things?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Did he do an interview when he said those things?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Hey, I know the guy who made this. He's a swell fella. :side:


Anyways....


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ambrose's current finsher is called "Dirty Deeds".


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BAH GAWD HE'S PUT TOGETHER!


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

RFWHC said:


>


I think Eva Marie could say those lines too


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jake The Snake has the best stories ever!!!!
6:00 - 10:00 2nd best jake the snake story ever





17:00 - 22:00 best jake the snake story ever


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WEEELLLLL IT'S THE VIC SHOOOW


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Holy Shit is Mick Foley's daughter tall, Fandango must be a legit 6'3, I'm sensing a future GOAT Diva here.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

How old is she? Old enough for WWE to give her a job as a backstage reporter?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

One more pic to make the day


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Holy Shit is Mick Foley's daughter tall, Fandango must be a legit 6'3, I'm sensing a future GOAT Diva here.


The only must-see star in that photo:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Holy Shit is Mick Foley's daughter tall, Fandango must be a legit 6'3, I'm sensing a future GOAT Diva here.


yo fuck this creep i hope he didn't fan his dango on my girl Noelle yo


please yo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How many times do we have to see that Bryan and Punk kissing picture, ffs.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> How many times do we have to see that Bryan and Punk kissing picture, ffs.


Don't act like you don't love it.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Don't act like you don't love it.


Forum sins, Wrestling style!

1. Not so thinly veiled "****" attack cliche..

Damn photobucket not letting me post pictures till next month..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao Probably the only Benoit related joke I'll ever laugh at.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Alex said:


> I can't stop laughing at it.


 I'm actual crying at the noise he makes!!! hahahahaha


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> Holy Shit is Mick Foley's daughter tall, Fandango must be a legit 6'3, I'm sensing a future GOAT Diva here.


She is tall, but I think she was wearing heels.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

E-BO-lution......


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alex said:


> I can't stop laughing at it.


fpalm

So THAT'S where Miley Cyrus gets it huh....damn you Randy for inflicting that upon us ya jerk. :no:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sticky Note on CM Punk's Face:








:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> Sticky Note on CM Punk's Face:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bigpic
> ...



:lmao Stay Classy Vince :vince7


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

p862011 said:


>


Would of been better if she dressed up as Jim Neidhart


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Would of been better if she dressed up as Jim Neidhart


That's what i thought... or even Bret!


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


How is this even funny or random? Am I missing something or did you mean to link a different pic altogether?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

xCELLx said:


> How is this even funny or random? Am I missing something or did you mean to link a different pic altogether?


*Random* - proceeding, made, or occurring without definite aim, reason, or pattern: the random selection of numbers.
*Funny* - causing laughter or amusement; humorous.
I found this picture without planning to, and it just happened to amuse me.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sex Ferguson said:


> That's what i thought... or even Bret!


On second thought Bret is a better choice because if you watch Total Divas her gimmick is she is better than everyone else because Bret Hart is her uncle


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The WWE Version of the Bromans


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


...interesting.


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ that guy annoys the shit out of me I'd like to give him a dry slap, pussy


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He must have just been an intern at TNA then


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sazer Ramon said:


> swagger_ROCKS said:
> 
> 
> > He must have just been an intern at TNA then
> ...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

^ At WalMart?


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone noticed this on smackdown? i lol'd, damn lucky guy.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Takers tattoos


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like someone hacked Scott Hall...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

alliscrazy said:


>


:vince5


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

alliscrazy said:


>


This isn't a mistake, Vince is trying to make people think John Cena is CM Punk. 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## alifaizan (Apr 19, 2014)

I totally Agree and I don't like ambrose. Roman Reigns all the way.


----------



## alifaizan (Apr 19, 2014)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


LOL... I wish he could have said it to Rainn's face!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chrome said:


>


Is it somehow related to that rep you sent me?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Is that purity ring on Randy's finger? 

Also, the fuck is up with Dave's face...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Is that purity ring on Randy's finger?
> 
> Also, the fuck is up with Dave's face...


He gassed walking back up the ramp.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Wrestleminia


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

........


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> He gassed walking back up the ramp.


Poor Dave. Even the most trivial of activities is like a Marathon for him...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Punk with that oversell. :lmao


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Is that purity ring on Randy's finger?


He wears his daughter's hairbands on his finger to have a memento of her


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Slater Is One Man Band Again


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Is that purity ring on Randy's finger?
> 
> Also, the fuck is up with Dave's face...


He had to power-bomb like near 3 people in a 15 minute segment. Guy's probably extatic that he didn't faint.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That post it on Punk's face :ti


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> He wears his daughter's hairbands on his finger to have a memento of her


Oh, well that's not funny at all. It's kinda sweet actually...

And that picture of Cesaro on the swing. :lmao - That kid's never getting on it when he's there.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah im kind of out of the loop on this entire titty master thing that involves Dean ambrose


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

I think he had the word "titty" on his gloves or something at a house show. Then, recently, a fan brought a sign to RAW that stated "Titty Master Ambrose."


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Maybe that's why Ric Flair can't join anymore, he has to shave his head or else unk2


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

seth rollins fall video plz


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn The Rock used to be the flyest now he's just a lame bodybuilder


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

kendoo said:


>


He looks like he belongs in the old Planet of the Apes movies.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Wagg said:


>


Coming Soon, The Rock is Dwayne Dibley


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JEKingOfKings said:


> He looks like he belongs in the old Planet of the Apes movies.


As mad as they are, those guys know how to cut a better promo than most guys on the WWE/NXT roster






You can't teach that kind of promo, you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kendoo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

xvampmanx said:


> Coming Soon, The Rock is Dwayne Dibley


:lmao

Just missing one more item to make it perfect, the hair!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*The real King of Swing :austin*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

Ponpon said:


>


LOL, where did that image come from?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

KozmicLuis said:


> LOL, where did that image come from?


scooby doo mystery of wrestlemania


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *The real King of Swing :austin*


Also a paul heyman guy unk2


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> Also a paul heyman guy unk2


And he is bald


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Some Albertoooo Del Riooooo


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *The real King of Swing :austin*


nope, killer kowalski did it earlier


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ tumblr post, lol


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Ambrose and Renee


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a MUST watch! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Austin swing, and CM Punk censoring are hilarious.










Found this pic on another forum, Shield members are just feeling themselves a lot :lol


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Alicia Fox always new


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

merch on sale from recent house show









unk2


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> This is a MUST watch! :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


I guess Punk doesn't want a Hug. LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw this on fb :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> :lmao


Oh thats gold


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

HHH greatest moment


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

>


This had a chance to be funny if there was no Monsters Ball match between EY and Abyss LAST WEEK.


----------



## HerbUWF (Oct 21, 2012)

Missy Hyatt is pretty great on Twitter.


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


>


Once again he delivers in gold.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

dexterkim said:


>


I'm not going to lie, this is the most fascinating thing going on in the company at the moment. I can only dream for an actual proper match with the crowd going crazy.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

All hail String!!!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Burzo said:


> All hail String!!!!!


I was hoping for

"Borden Stevens, former friend & associate of The Ultimate Warrior"


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, Sting sure has been _String_ing us along lately. Maybe that should be his new name.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

Burzo said:


> All hail String!!!!!


You beat me to it :trips


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:saul


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

BlightedAgent said:


> You beat me to it :trips


:flair4


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"But an egg can never learn to fly"


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> This is a MUST watch! :lmao


BEST 

THING

EVER


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*John Cena's record in his last six matches as a singles competitor.
*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *John Cena's record in his last six matches as a singles competitor.
> *


Typical Cena feud with a hot up and comer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> :saul


rton2 :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR7Vy2Vk6e0

All glory to the BEARD.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

Sports_Entertained said:


>


I was just coming here to post that too. It's fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Burzo said:


> All hail String!!!!!


First we had BORK LAZER, then we had Chaco Guerrero, now String :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> First we had BORK LAZER, then we had Chaco Guerrero, now String :lmao :lmao


don't forget MOZ


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

kendoo said:


> HHH greatest moment


I can sleep peacefully tonight and in a good mood. :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *John Cena's record in his last six matches as a singles competitor.
> *


fpalm

Heaven forbid he ever again loses a match clean. :shiiit


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

Somebody ran over Zandig's car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qg2gITDtYA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

SOON


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember, the mailman always cums twice.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dont know who and why made this


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao










Poor Randy always getting shit for that.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damien said:


> SOON


Needs a caption 

"If you look at this picture closely, you MAY be able to spot CM Punk"


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cenation Wins LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Cenation Wins LOL


So WWE is now branching out into life size sex toys now?

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

2013









2014









2015?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Why does Vince smile like that?


----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


This is amazing! :lmao:lmao:lmao:heyman2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao

Can someone bust this out in the live Raw threads any time Heyman is on screen?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been lurking this forum for a long time mainly due to this hilarious thread, it never fails to crack me up.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

PalladiumL said:


> Why does Vince smile like that?


Because he's Vince McMahon DAMMIT :vince3


----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Hulkster


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Bo Dallas' face would go perfect there.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Dat Dutch :banderas


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


^Jacqueline flashes the camera right after that.. Fully Loadad 1998.. highly doubt that made the "uncensored, uncut" network lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

epic undertaker theme song remix!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HHH burying Bleacher Report.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> HHH burying Bleacher Report.


Isn't that just photoshop? I don't think he really said that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

rouge said:


> Dat Dutch :banderas












:vince6:heyman5


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Isn't that just photoshop? I don't think he really said that.


I might be wrong but im sure i heard he did say that


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

rouge said:


> Dat Dutch :banderas


Ngl, he was pretty damn hot back in the day.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


Did Hardy really do this? Because this is a direct ripoff of the Might Boosh's Spirit of Jazz


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


>


Thought was would be a link to Brock/Goldberg.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


:lol

Gotta love Teddy Long he really makes tag team matches that extra bit special


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:flair4


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love the Great One:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

This still cracks me up whenever I see it :lol


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Did Hardy really do this? Because this is a direct ripoff of the Might Boosh's Spirit of Jazz


I'm not sure when exactly Hardy originally started using Willow, but it was before he made it to WWF so he's not ripping anything off.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> Gotta love Teddy Long he really makes tag team matches that extra bit special


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

Triple H Pup.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's probably old but I have never seen this before :lol


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Brauny said:


> It's probably old but I have never seen this before :lol


Somebody needs to photoshop Eva Marie's head on that :lol


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


classic


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Steiner beat me up said:


> [/IMG]


Strongly dislike this one.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Somebody needs to photoshop Eva Marie's head on that :lol


I'm not Photoshop genius, but it was worth a try....[Probably should of used another face image....)


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Some of these are truly awful and you should be ashamed of yourselves. 

Watch the world Bo-rn? fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

foc said:


>


I've need to check this thread every chance I get. :lmao it's been on a roll as of late.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Orton droppin some knowledge on that last kid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm ashamed at how hard I laughed.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Santino's stable incoming :vince


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao Classic :sheamus


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Steiner beat me up said:


>


:O Probably gonna get in trouble with that first one.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:bahgawd LOU THESZ..LOU THESZ

:austin3


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Steiner beat me up said:


>


Those dainty hands attached to that massive body :clap



Damien said:


>


The part where he throws the beer and flips the bird should be turned into a 'negged' gif


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao

Pretty sure thats not the Hilter salute as its more of an arm out straight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Did Hardy really do this? Because this is a direct ripoff of the Might Boosh's Spirit of Jazz


Hardy created him in 97


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Decided to make a pic. Not sure if "follow the Brazzers" has been done? waste of time if not.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

too soon?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

That reaction is amazing


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

kendoo said:


> That reaction is amazing



Dean showed incredible restraint there, because that fan clearly deserved to be socked square in the nose for that, touching is one thing but that goes beyond.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

kendoo said:


>


:banderas


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


I don't know what's funnier, the note on CM Punk's head or the fact that Kofi is on a WM-poster.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Dean showed incredible restraint there, because that fan clearly deserved to be socked square in the nose for that, touching is one thing but that goes beyond.


Even worse its a DUDE ruffling his hair i mean jesus does the fan have an obsession with touching guy's hair?:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Beat me to it xD


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Why is cm punk bald in a wrestlemania 30 poster?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dilan Omer said:


> Why is cm punk bald in a wrestlemania 30 poster?


they proably put that together sometime in 2012/2013 after he shaved his head


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WrestleMania 45 Match Card :lel


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arcturus said:


> Dean showed incredible restraint there, because that fan clearly deserved to be socked square in the nose for that, touching is one thing but that goes beyond.


Yeah, nothing excuses wrestlers coming through the fans without security and getting touched. Not like the guy pushed ambrose's head or anything, remember, "that" apparently warrants an elbow to the face. Maybe its a thing for the indy wrestlers and their fans who seem to think they are above being touched, or act like they are on their period when they do get touched. Didnt see Rollins or Reigns overreacting. They know the deal.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Yeah, nothing excuses wrestlers coming through the fans without security and getting touched. Not like the guy pushed ambrose's head or anything, remember, "that" apparently warrants an elbow to the face. Maybe its a thing for the indy wrestlers and their fans who seem to think they are above being touched, or act like they are on their period when they do get touched. Didnt see Rollins or Reigns overreacting. They know the deal.


Let me run up to you in the street and forcibly rub my hand through your hair, lets see how you'll like it. 

I'm not talking about getting touched genius, they understand the deal of getting touched, but running your hand through a guys hair or tugging at it goes beyond that, like I said I can't wait till it randomly happens to you. 

(that's if you're not bald or balding)


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arcturus said:


> Let me run up to you in the street and forcibly rub my hand through your hair, lets see how you'll like it.
> 
> I'm not talking about getting touched genius, they understand the deal of getting touched, but running your hand through a guys hair or tugging at it goes beyond that, like I said I can't wait till it randomly happens to you.
> 
> (that's if you're not bald or balding)


Thats the point though, it isnt on the street, they are "larger than life figures" to these monkeys that run over there to touch them. Some of the hotter guys back in the day used to get pulled forcibly back to the fans so the women could hug all over them. A little hair tussle is nothing, especially if you are an entertainer and you are out in the fans without security. When a female rockstar goes crowd surfing, they KNOW they are getting groped, do they get all pissy like what you are suggesting? No. Would it be the same situation if the little girl that touched his arm in that clip, was being held up by her dad or something and tussled his hair? Or would you want him to sock her in the face too?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Ambrose has that vibe of being an asshole just like Punk and that's why I don't like him as much as Rollins & Reigns and consider him overrated by the IWC.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wagg said:


> Ambrose has that vibe of being an asshole just like Punk and that's why I don't like him as much as Rollins & Reigns and consider him overrated by the IWC.


Its not just asshole though, its "Indy Entitlement" that he, Punk, and a few others have had. They honestly think, that when they are in someone's backyard wrestling for 12 people, that they are ALREADY better than everyone that is in the main federations. Then, when they get there, to WWE, they have this "Ugh, I am already better than everyone here, they need to push me over everyone." And the youtube dorks that claim to have followed them their entire career become the loudest mouths on the internet about them too


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Thats the point though, it isnt on the street, they are "larger than life figures" to these monkeys that run over there to touch them. Some of the hotter guys back in the day used to get pulled forcibly back to the fans so the women could hug all over them. A little hair tussle is nothing, especially if you are an entertainer and you are out in the fans without security. When a female rockstar goes crowd surfing, they KNOW they are getting groped, do they get all pissy like what you are suggesting? No. Would it be the same situation if the little girl that touched his arm in that clip, was being held up by her dad or something and tussled his hair? Or would you want him to sock her in the face too?


You can't use the crowd surfer example, they dive into the crowd with the full expectation of being touched.

This is different, they are entering via the stairs but they are not asking to be rubbed or even touched, they understand full well that they will be touched however, Ambrose understands full well that he will be touched, but that does not mean for one second there are areas he does not want to be touched, it's his body, it's not yours and it's not the fans and HE can decide what is ok and what isn't.


They are performers but they are also human beings with different personalities, they are not robots to be there for the beck & call of fans.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

do either of you have any evidence that Ambrose is like that?

or are you making assumptions. cause in his shoot video before he came to the WWE he comes across as a really down to earth guy. there is even a bit in it where he complains about the 'me me me' attitude in wrestling and the constant bitching that goes on.

and if that isn't enough, here is a promo video. you can't tell me that this doesn't come straight from the heart, the 'what I owe pro wrestling' bit-





he's even gone on record saying that if it wasn't for pro-wrestling, he would be dead, considering what life it took him out of.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Appropriate:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Its not just asshole though, its "Indy Entitlement" that he, Punk, and a few others have had. They honestly think, that when they are in someone's backyard wrestling for 12 people, that they are ALREADY better than everyone that is in the main federations. Then, when they get there, to WWE, they have this "Ugh, I am already better than everyone here, they need to push me over everyone." And the youtube dorks that claim to have followed them their entire career become the loudest mouths on the internet about them too



I don't know if the guy is in character or not but when he does the interviews he comes looking pretty arrogant. Rollins and Reigns are not like that and whenever they have an interview they're humble. Another indy guy that comes as a prick and has a bad attitude is Austin Aries (that's why the fucker didn't got the contract from the E back in 2011 and went to TNA) and another douche by the name of Davey Richards who is a liar and thinks that the WWE owes him something for having 40 minutes matches in front of 300 people with spotfests and no storytelling. Like I said, there are indy guys that are humble like Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro or Eddie Edwards but I can't stand the ones like Punk, Richards, Aries, Ambrose, Steen or Hero.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wagg said:


> I don't know if the guy is in character or not but when he does the interviews he comes looking pretty arrogant. Rollins and Reigns are not like that and whenever they have an interview they're humble. Another indy guy that comes as a prick and has a bad attitude is Austin Aries (that's why the fucker didn't got the contract from the E back in 2011 and went to TNA) and another douche by the name of Davey Richards who is a liar and thinks that the WWE owes him something for having 40 minutes matches in front of 300 people with spotfests and no storytelling. Like I said, there are indy guys that are humble like Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro or Eddie Edwards but I can't stand the ones like Punk, Richards, Aries, Ambrose, Steen or Hero.


So some indy guys are dicks and some arent, so its not 'indy' part its the 'guy' part thats the issue.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Wagg said:


> I don't know if the guy is in character or not but when he does the interviews he comes looking pretty arrogant. Rollins and Reigns are not like that and whenever they have an interview they're humble. Another indy guy that comes as a prick and has a bad attitude is Austin Aries (that's why the fucker didn't got the contract from the E back in 2011 and went to TNA) and another douche by the name of Davey Richards who is a liar and thinks that the WWE owes him something for having 40 minutes matches in front of 300 people with spotfests and no storytelling. Like I said, there are indy guys that are humble like Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro or Eddie Edwards but I can't stand the ones like Punk, Richards, Aries, Ambrose, Steen or Hero.


again, like I said, you are making assumptions about someones character without evidence.

he just makes you shirty for some reason.

Ambrose is quite introverted (sans beer) so maybe to you he comes off as arrogant but really he just seems to find non kayfabe social situations awkward.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we please shut the fuck up about Ambrose and other bullshit and just post funny pictures?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

ffs, everyone knows that Punk, Richards, Aries, Steen or Hero are douches. Not a single fan that isn't their mark has anything good to say about their real life attitude. But enough with the off topic because this is the Funny Pictures thread and if you want you can do a thread and we discuss there.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wagg said:


> ffs, everyone knows that Punk, Richards, Aries, Steen or Hero are douches. Not a single fan that isn't their mark has anything good to say about their real life attitude. But enough with the off topic because this is the Funny Pictures thread and if you want you can do a thread and we discuss there.


not to continue this off topic stuff but i have met steen and hero multiple times always cool guys and nice to talk to


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Get back on topic guys.


----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> 4:00 :lmao rton2rton2rton2


:lmao
Holy shit I need to bookmark this


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This video > Everything the PG era has done


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> This video > Everything the PG era has done


^ you do know he wasn't talking about CM Punk in that video right ? I know it's off topic but just to clarify


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> ^ you do know he wasn't talking about CM Punk in that video right ? I know it's off topic but just to clarify


Ofc i do lol. 

Also:


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Can someone get me the gif of Punk slowly pulling his hand away from the kid trying to high 5?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

RustyPro said:


> Can someone get me the gif of Punk slowly pulling his hand away from the kid trying to high 5?


This it?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> do either of you have any evidence that Ambrose is like that?
> 
> or are you making assumptions. cause in his shoot video before he came to the WWE he comes across as a really down to earth guy. there is even a bit in it where he complains about the 'me me me' attitude in wrestling and the constant bitching that goes on.
> 
> ...


epic


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

foc said:


> This it?


:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've lost all hope in the IWC nowadays... fpalm









Typical Punk fan I guess..
Anyway...
This is my reaction.










unk6
All they care about is me : mission accomplished...


:austin3
WHAT? :cuss:

Oh...
F*** :cuss: it:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gandhi said:


>


Until and unless this is a meme about how pale Sheamus is, it's a huge fail.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Until and unless this is a meme about how pale Sheamus is, it's a huge fail.


It is, I saw it on WWE Memes and that's the intention, lol.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Until and unless this is a meme about how pale Sheamus is, it's a huge fail.


You can see bits of the word 'colour' so obviously that was the point of the meme.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


Sells better... better than who?

what about TNA tickets? What the hell does 'then tna tickets' mean?



GRAMMAR IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

New Legacy ftw


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fandango *mispronounces his own name!!*






And it's in a promo too like what!???


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I laughed way more than I should've at this.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it cold Steph?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Is it cold Steph?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Sells better... better than who?
> 
> what about TNA tickets? What the hell does 'then tna tickets' mean?
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Is it cold Steph?


I sincerely wish there were more gifs and pics of her that night. Oh my damn :yum::ex:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I always suspected there was something about Orton


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

foc said:


>



Damn Right! Christian is a hero! He would never leave the company for bad treatment like that asshole CM Punk. Christian is the epitome of loyalty and....










.....shit.

Seriously, for every brilliant post in this thread there are three idiots who embarrass themselves like this.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nervosa said:


> Damn Right! Christian is a hero! He would never leave the company for bad treatment like that asshole CM Punk. Christian is the epitome of loyalty and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's talking about regal. Not Christian.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

TomTom94 said:


> It's talking about regal. Not Christian.


Even if you include Christian, it didn't say anything about loyalty. And it's not like Christian hasn't been treated unfairly over the years.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

TomTom94 said:


> It's talking about regal. Not Christian.


The first picture is referring to both Stone Cold and Punk. Why would the first picture refer to two people, but not the second? If the second picture was meant to be just about Regal, it would have just had Regal in it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


Why would you post this in the funny pictures thread?

And I love how the pic showing Christian and Regal claiming they both had unfair treatment is taken during a time when they were competing for a world title.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Why would you post this in the funny pictures thread?.


It was pretty funny. I laughed.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


>


:lmao

Good lord someone should really tweet this to batista for the reaction


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724640980921374&set=vb.163891176996360&type=2&theater

xD


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


>


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nervosa said:


> Damn Right! Christian is a hero! He would never leave the company for bad treatment like that asshole CM Punk. Christian is the epitome of loyalty and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is he's still with the company as the picture says It also never says anything about loyalty. Way to overreact there :ti

I am guessing you are one of those 3 idiots?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Good lord someone should really tweet this to batista for the reaction


Someone did, lol: https://twitter.com/DaveBautista/status/460624882594615296


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

even TNA refs are a fucking joke!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Gunnar II said:


>



Not that they look alike, but for some reason looking at that pic of Miz reminds me of










Now I am chuckling at the fantasy of Miz impersonating Howard Dean/Prince/and being a member of the Player Hater's Ball interacting with Buc Nasty........aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnd now its full blown laughter


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Good lord someone should really tweet this to batista for the reaction



https://twitter.com/DaveBautista

:ti


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:dance

- Vic


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

DudeLove669 said:


> The point is he's still with the company as the picture says It also never says anything about loyalty. Way to overreact there :ti
> 
> I am guessing you are one of those 3 idiots?


Leaving and returning doesn't mean you're 'still' with the company. Christian did the exact same thing Austin did: he left and returned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nervosa said:


> Leaving and returning doesn't mean you're 'still' with the company. Christian did the exact same thing Austin did: he left and returned.


It is not even remotely the same. Austin got sick of the booking in WWE and walked out on them. Christian let his contract run out and took another opportunity. He never once said anything negative about WWE while he was gone and he came back years later and was made the face of ECW. Christian didn't do anything even remotely like what Austin did. Austin was selfish. Christian took an opportunity.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

12/9/13 was a great RAW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Heel turn tease pls


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>



...dude


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll probably make a new one when i have a better quality video to work with, but i figured this was worth making.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Anyone saw this one? The promo vid description says: "Pro-Wrestlers vs Zombies", directed by Cody Knotts and filmed in Parkersburg, West Virginia. Starring Rowdy Roddy Piper, "The Franchise" Shane Douglas, "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan, Matt Hardy, and with Kurt Angle.*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lel :lel


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Not nearly as amazing as this classic:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Edit:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

One of the few times in this modern age that King has actually been good on commentary.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Check out Ryder's promo @ 1:16


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Check out Ryder's promo @ 1:16


ok, what was so special about it exactly?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Check out Ryder's promo @ 1:16


It's sad when Nikki Bella is the best of the lot ... Zack kinda just went "I'm fucked anyways, might as well get it off my chest" :lol
Ziggler didn't even know that it's not exactly a "neck" injury. :lmao


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ That was posted yesterday.....hours before Raw oddly enough.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ok, what was so special about it exactly?


I guess it's one of those things where humor is subjective. But if you want to know why I found it funny I'll list a few:

- Ryder paralleling his career with Bryan's
- Ryder shooting about how the Kane feud with Cena ended his career
- Ryder almost corpsing when he talked about being drug through hell
- The vision of Kane pushing Ryder off the stage in a wheelchair that popped into my head
- Lastly, him wishing Bryan luck that his career doesn't end after the Kane feud like his did


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Chrome said:


>


What the hell happened here? :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> What the hell happened here? :lmao


Ref bumps, TNA style.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao that's disturbing...


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Freeway.86 said:


> It is not even remotely the same. Austin got sick of the booking in WWE and walked out on them. Christian let his contract run out and took another opportunity. He never once said anything negative about WWE while he was gone and he came back years later and was made the face of ECW. Christian didn't do anything even remotely like what Austin did. Austin was selfish. Christian took an opportunity.


He still left. I understand that Austin left under more negative terms, but Christian left. Mid-contract, after the contract, he still left. That makes Christian as 'loyal' to the WWE as Nash and Hall. He is not a WWE lifer, as the original post implies. (not that I have a problem with him leaving, I just want people to get their facts straight.)


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

EDIT:


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

ATF said:


>


*Y2J invented everything eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* :jericho


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> [/IMG]


did paul heyman jus steal this joke from wrestlingforum.com lol? it was posted by morrison yesterday lol or unless im not including the time difference since im from the uk


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

rouge said:


> Ref bumps, TNA style.


It looks like he got scared and fainted for fucks sake. :lmao


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

foc said:


>


:lmao

My god that is such a genius thing i've ever seen


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> It looks like he got scared and fainted for fucks sake. :lmao


That's how ref bumps work in TNA. They strap heart monitors onto them and throughout the match plan scare spots which lead to heels cheating for the advantage.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> did paul heyman jus steal this joke from wrestlingforum.com lol? it was posted by morrison yesterday lol or unless im not including the time difference since im from the uk


It was definitely posted on Monday afternoon, cause I saw it when I was browsing the thread and then when Heyman made the joke I thought maybe there was a chance he had seen the meme, but the "Mike" jokes are kind of common I guess.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Nervosa said:


> Leaving and returning doesn't mean you're 'still' with the company. Christian did the exact same thing Austin did: he left and returned.


Austin left while under contract, Christians contract had ended when he went to TNA.

sorry for contributing to an already vastly derailed thread.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:austin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

foc said:


>


Well he doesn't so I guess it's not really all that awkward.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> It was definitely posted on Monday afternoon, cause I saw it when I was browsing the thread and then when Heyman made the joke I thought maybe there was a chance he had seen the meme, but the "Mike" jokes are kind of common I guess.


It was originally posted by a Facebook page dedicated to wrestling memes named "Wrestlememia", right now, the admin still can't believe Heyman used his meme (assuming Heyman didn't think about it first or afterwards without necessarily going on the internet) on RAW, he's marking out like crazy and calling it the page's best achievement, lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


>


Batman is being trolled big time.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

foc said:


>


Geez, what lottery did Funaki lose to end up being the guy to hold Val's ass?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ambrose is OVER the moon about Make a Wish..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

DualShock said:


>


THAT SHOVEL


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

sizor said:


>


:lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Gotta love all the stuff that keeps coming to this thread. :dance


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I know this isn't wrestling, but DAMN


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

How could you forget the gem that is Mike Adamle lol. 






Link in case it doesn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeFiIl4i5lc


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> It was definitely posted on Monday afternoon, cause I saw it when I was browsing the thread and then when Heyman made the joke I thought maybe there was a chance he had seen the meme, but the* "Mike"* joke*s are kind of common I guess.*


By any chance do you know Mike Hunt?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao why do i find this so funny? haha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

:cena5


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That Triple H and Vince gif. :lol


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

this is so good- it need to be reposted


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Ambrose is OVER the moon about Make a Wish..


:lol

Why does Dean Ambrose always look like he literally rolled out of bed like a minute before any picture was taken? Does he not have a hairbrush, should we all at WF start a kickstarte campaign to get him one?


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Dammit Ryback


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Damien said:


>


:lmao:lmao

that cameraman was fired after the show


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

:Lol


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

I even found this!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


:lol:lol

always love going through this thread


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> Is it cold Steph?


I know it makes me a loser but I just can't stop watching that Step one


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> That post it on Punk's face :ti


wondered what this pic was about but once I saw that just :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dilan Omer said:


> :lol


Too bad it's fake but good one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:vince5


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DETECTIVE FUSCAL said:


>


I'm surprised he didn't tear his quad doing this :lmao


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Stadhart said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> that cameraman was fired after the show


I don't get it gif is too small =/


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

"Clap" is a colloquial term for the STD gonorrhea.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Behold, Sin Cara's greatest botch yet!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DETECTIVE FUSCAL said:


>


Looks like a scene from backstage and Vince teaching Batista how to sell.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, right... Yeah... That's funny because he tore his quads that one time - nine years ago...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


When we say "Ruce!", ya'll say "O!"


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like a scene from backstage and Vince teaching Batista how to sell.


when was this taken? 03? anyone have a link?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> when was this taken? 03? anyone have a link?


It's from the new Raw After the Show DVD, where they show footage from shit that happened when Raw went off the air. Was from August 12, 2002.


----------



## MagnusSpans (May 2, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


they forgot the mustache


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Punk never really spoke about why he removed his piercings and why he keeps his hair short, I guess it's all part of the growing up process. 

Devitt looks the same.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


>


I'm dying! This picture must be quoted!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


>


So which Paulie gets the cracker?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Punk never really spoke about why he removed his piercings and why he keeps his hair short, I guess it's all part of the growing up process.
> 
> Devitt looks the same.


Piercings and wrestling is not really the best combination, you are bound to get hit and it will hurt allot more or it could get stuck on something, and most of the time this means it will rip the piercing out of your skin.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

And that's today's lesson for Geology.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jmacz said:


>


This might very well be one of the best ones we've had so far.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

THE GREATEST THING IN LIFE.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> THE GREATEST THING IN LIFE.


Vince :lol


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I could never imagine Taker flopping like a fish on the ground.

That would traumatize me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Cesaroonie. :cesaro


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> And that's today's lesson for Geology.


1993???????


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

foc said:


>


??? Wtf


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

The match that never happened... the creative team are real idiots for wanting this on free TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

jacobdaniel said:


> 1993???????


Yeah, should be 2003.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

And that, my friends, is how Ryu from Street Fighter came to be.

- Vic


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I just completely lost it way more than I should've at Sandow ... OMG.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Coming soon to a FYE near you....*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

xD7oom said:


> THE GREATEST THING IN LIFE.


Damn right. Especially when you see it live :lol

Totally was at this show back in 02. They cut out Vince saying "we also saw the fagarooni", hence the odd jerk in phrases.

Either way...










Totally little fat me and my flannel shirted dad.

Good times, good times!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The original Creepy Bastard?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sister ABOgail is real!

Lifelong Jerichoholic


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thought this was neato


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

When Cena was awesome
When Benoit was alive
When smackdown was awesome
Good old times


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


>


For all the shit people give Batista (I also gave him a lot of shit), he sold that Superman punch really well.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


:lmao Deal With It!


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


LOL, my thoughts exactly when I saw that segment. So awesome that it's already been made.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

When you see it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


Dean "Titty Master" Ambrose vs Dave "Pussy Monster" Batista in a Renee Young on a Pole match.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> When you see it


Yeah looks like Cena and the Wyatts in the back going over the match. Also JBL. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


>


Renee's pussy got murked post show.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


>


:lmao & Batista's new look is fucking awesome!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


:lmao

Even Renee looks like the new fugly Evolution shirt is terrible on the eyes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>



where was this?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

just_one said:


> where was this?


Extreme Rules post game on the Network


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Extreme Rules post game on the Network


is there a link to the full thing?

curious to see what wyatt says...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

just_one said:


> is there a link to the full thing?
> 
> curious to see what wyatt says...


Not unless you have the Network


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Any gif's of the Rollins spot from last night?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

How are there no gifs yet of Harper when Bray was whispering in his ear?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Wow. that was a weak ass table flip ... This is how you do it:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

just_one said:


> where was this?


Post show. They practically interviewed everyone.



Reaper Jones said:


> Wow. that was a weak ass table flip ... This is how you do it:


I honestly lol'd at how nonchalantly he flipped the table over.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Post show. They practically interviewed everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly lol'd at how nonchalantly he flipped the table over.


And even in this Eric Rowan came out looking like a clear third stringer. Bray just kinda walked past him as he was reaching for the table and you can just see him go "Aww fuck" under that mask.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wow. that was a weak ass table flip ... This is how you do it:


:lmao

Alan Rickman makes EVERYTHING that little bit extra special.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> And even in this Eric Rowan came out looking like a clear third stringer. Bray just kinda walked past him as he was reaching for the table and you can just see him go "Aww fuck" under that mask.


Honestly I think they mighta did it on the spot. Rewatching the post show, it doesn't looked like it was scripted. In fact, I'm sure it wasn't strictly scripted, tbh. 

And Cesaro/Heyman's little post-match interview was lolz worthy. Horrible chemistry and they clashed badly and Cesaro came off as a heel with no redeeming factors and Heyman seemed sour...as if he didn't even wanna be there.

Weird hearing Swagger actually talk, though...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> When you see it


Why harper is so far away from the others? :lmao


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

He looks great.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

xDD said:


> He looks great.


3 Months off of the road probably helps. Remember last year when he took the 2 months off between Mania and Payback and he came back and everyone raved about how great he looked.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

CM PUCK


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Evolution is a mystery...


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

That hair kind of suits Orton :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

is there a gif of BNB using the Elbow?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:lelbrock


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> That hair kind of suits Orton :lol


:lmao

Yeah you are right that hair does oddly look good on Randy


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this. 









I made a spelling mistake and wrote burry insted of bury. 
http://i.imgur.com/idWyNkv.jpg


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Dean as Batista?! How could you!?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Not the best gif, but here is one of Rollins from last night:


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Evolution is a mystery...


Randy now looks like Bard from The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Evolution is a mystery...


Orton's face on Reigns body seems strangely acceptable.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Orton's face on Reigns body seems strangely acceptable.


Reigns head on Orton's body looks like a bit like Punk.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Made these as i saw they were requested, plus i had to get a good gif of Reigns doing his mentally handicapped impression of Edge.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Still waiting for a gif of Harper when Bray is whispering in his ear.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Still waiting for a gif of Harper when Bray is whispering in his ear.


Good thing I still had the match. There ya go, bud.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Made these as i saw they were requested, plus i had to get a good gif of Reigns doing his mentally handicapped impression of Edge.



:lmao


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Donald Sterling's girlfriend wears a welders mask like Kane


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Evolution is a mystery...


They, specifically Dean Ambrose body/Batista face, look like they were made on a WWF Nintendo 64 game.

Awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


:lmao at Cornette


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Have you noticed this is the same kid from above this post.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Good thing I still had the match. There ya go, bud.


Fucking :rock4 This guy right here :jordan4 

We need one post to just have any funny Harper gif he can find.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


That After Raw DVD looks awesome if we get stuff like this on it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


That match was fucking gold


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Well, we still have Los Matadores and 3(and a half)MB for that.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Saw this shirt at Disneyworld and got the idea to do this, unfortunately I don't have any skills so it only looks like this.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> 3 Months off of the road probably helps. Remember last year when he took the 2 months off between Mania and Payback and he came back and everyone raved about how great he looked.


He looks better because he doesn't have that god awful mutton chop/bowl haircut combination.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cornette


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


That might be the most overachieving match of all time. A WEELC match had no business being anything higher then 1.5 stars and it was a solid 3 - 3.5. Props to all everyone involved.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The Squidward sign :lmao


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, I think I LOVE Melina now.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


>


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

sizor said:


>


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


SHEAMUSWINSLOL


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*EPIC COMBO OF 3 USERS!!!!!!!*

It also remind me something that I have made 6 months ago:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

foc said:


>


Didn't know Wade Barrett was once part of Evolution.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dean Batista looks like Bobby Roode, lel


>


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

:lmao this guy is everywhere .


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

xD7oom said:


>


:lmao now we know why Steph got a boob job.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


Looks like Ambrose got the biggest hit... Can't stop watching it. :cheer


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


:lmao

Looks to me like poor Dean got way more of that than Orton/Triple H, looks like a breeze knocked them over lol


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I could watch that gif ALL damn day!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Old, but gold :


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>





xD7oom said:


>





Gunnar II said:


>



:ti


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Lifelong Jerichoholic



Wow. Jericho must feel old. sweet pic


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:trips2 HHH always get the job done.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


That feel when Hornswoggle lays down the nastiest elbow in the buisness.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

:heyman3


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

http://gyazo.com/e8b77d74c7494d7b8d8645cacb853d42 #StillEmployed


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

kendoo said:


>


LoL, where did that Gif-Set come from? Total Divas?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

So... Batista screwed Batista?


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Bryan learning from the coo Triple H how the business works.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That stalker in the car... the bench 

:ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


It's funnier when you realize that you can't tell who's saying that to whom


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao

Oh Bo, you think your funny but you have a face i want to roundhouse.:dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

When does Bo debut? Is it next Raw? It's gotta be soon.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


He's got the BO world in his hands.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mick Foley sheds a tear.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Bray with Sister (His real sister and Bo) Abigail 
*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^God damn freaky how Bo and his sister look alike!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Dayum , i miss team hell no


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I read that in Bray's voice, made it 10 times better.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao

Randy and his crazy ass wacky facial expresions...who does it better Orton or Ambrose lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Randy and his crazy ass wacky facial expresions...who does it better Orton or Ambrose lol


Jake the snake did way better facial expresions. because you belived it was legit.
it is all acting for orton and ambrose. 
but you belived jake;

































the last 10 seconds:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Randy and his crazy ass wacky facial expresions...who does it better Orton or Ambrose lol


Orton def had his moments in 2011, when he started to act less robotic like people wanted, lol and people still complained like "why the hell is he acting like that?"


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

sizor said:


> Jake the snake did way better facial expresions. because you belived it was legit.
> it is all acting for orton and ambrose.


Rep'd.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

sizor said:


> Jake the snake did way better facial expresions. because you belived it was legit.
> it is all acting for orton and ambrose.
> but you belived jake;
> 
> the last 10 seconds:


Orton, yes, Ambrose, no. His indie and FCW promos give a very real feeling.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not exactly wrestling, but sic elbow drop.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

edit - removed for not being funny and butthurt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Nothing funny about this but damn, felt like I needed to post this here.


:lenny


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> *Nothing funny* about this but damn, felt like I needed to post this here.





> *Funny* Wrestling Pictures IV


fpalm


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Leedsutd4eva (Oct 26, 2009)

xDD said:


>


:jordan4 absolute masterclass there by cena


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

xDD said:


>


 Punk's reaction in the background is great. He looks so amused at the failed imitation from Cena.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

xDD said:


>


I laughed so hard at that when it happened, you'd think he would at least make an attempt to do it correctly :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I laughed so hard at that when it happened, you'd think he would at least make an attempt to do it correctly :lmao


He DID make an attempt. Too bad he doesn't have the skill set that would've make him capable of doing it.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


REPPED


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


epicness


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

batista t shirt


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> He DID make an attempt. Too bad he doesn't have the skill set that would've make him capable of doing it.


A pretty bad one, but I guess an attempt none the less. At that point he'd probably taken the knee to the face like 10 times so you would think he would be able to at least know the form instead of freeforming it. Good ol' Cena, I love the guy but he's so easy to rag on.

In an attempt to stay OT


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:HHH2 :vince7


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Adam Cole is AWESOME*


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> *Adam Cole is AWESOME*


I swear I see a lot of gifs with this chick taking shit and abuse. :lmao think I seen a gif of her taking a triple super kick like WTF.


----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> *Adam Cole is AWESOME*


Top gif was a really entertaining match, Adam Cole is the man.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

foc said:


>


Is that Sister Abigail?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

colin922 said:


> Is that Sister Abigail?


No, It's sister aBOgail. :allen


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is Batista when he was younger, right?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is Batista when he was younger, right?


Hey everybody, its The Big Show-tista!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is Batista when he was younger, right?


That is horrifying.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

FELLAAAA :sheamus


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Adam Cole is a future wrestling god.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is Batista when he was younger, right?





Holy hell, it's Bray Wyatt, Big Show, and Batista all as one person.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> FELLAAAA :sheamus


"Try me ,fella" :lmao I would LOVE to do that :dance

So Sheamus if you are reading this ,PM me please and lets get this over with :dance


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


MY LEG!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> "Try me ,fella" :lmao I would LOVE to do that :dance
> 
> So Sheamus if you are reading this ,PM me please and lets get this over with :dance


If you're under 6'2 you could probably take him :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Never forget the night Hornswoggle and El Torito laid it all on the line.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> FELLAAAA :sheamus


Honestly think that wrestlers that whine about what fans whine about make themselves out to be even more pathetic than the fans.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not a pic/gif, but funny


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damien said:


>


What/when is this from? Looks like during the InVasion angle?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> What/when is this from? Looks like during the InVasion angle?


The draft in 2002 when Flair picked him and he was pissed as they were kinda feuding


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> What/when is this from? Looks like during the InVasion angle?


I think it was during the first draft pick after the invasion. Undertaker got drafted to Raw. Since Ric Flair was the GM and he had a feud with him (I think) and actually wanted to be drafted to Vince McMahons Smackdown, he was obviously very angry about that.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

speaking of which, that show had some of the most lolworthy moments and facial expressions, someone should make a gif collection from it


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>


horrible..... not to mention it exposes the business. but it's a ha-ha "oh cool" spot to 15 yr olds so whatever


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it's not so much a picture at least not a small one, but on Twitter you should check out the little exchange between Dolph and Pizzahut, it's quite.. tasty!
Yes I know, bad pun


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Socko316 said:


> horrible..... not to mention it exposes the business. but it's a ha-ha "oh cool" spot to 15 yr olds so whatever




















I'm 17 years old, buster.

So there.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


More like Valvoline!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

xDD said:


>


*Five-star match! Five-star match!*


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Socko316 said:


> horrible..... not to mention it exposes the business. but it's a ha-ha "oh cool" spot to 15 yr olds so whatever


Exposes the business? How? I agree it's stupid but it's no more implausible than other moves.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Socko316 said:


> horrible..... not to mention it exposes the business. but it's a ha-ha "oh cool" spot to 15 yr olds so whatever


You come across so butthurt


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

EL GENERICO NUMERO UNO. topgold


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

That RVD gif/vid :mark:


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't be a lemon Paige....


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I call bullshit on that picture above me, Paige obviously doesn't tan.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

emma´s body thou :banderas


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Basically any WWE picture with Brazzers logo on it works. Amazing.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

damn emma be a fine ass woman a shame they ruined her with dat scum named santino


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> damn emma be a fine ass woman a shame they ruined her with dat scum named santino


Yes, thats right, she wasn't ruined by a gimmick that calls for her to dance like an autistic blind child.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Architect said:


> Yes, thats right, she wasn't ruined by a gimmick that calls for her to dance like an autistic blind child.


Santino with her doesn't help matters either.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


>


I will mark out if that happened :mark: :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> Basically any WWE picture with Brazzers logo on it works. Amazing.


This is sad because it's incredibly true.










I literally just picked a random screencap leftover from making gifs and it works...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcturus said:


>


Barrett would be the most over heel, if only for that evening.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


I WILL MARK LIKE HELL IF HE WILL DO IT :mark:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Damien said:


>


lololololololo RVD=GOLD


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Spoiler: gif


Somebody needs to make this a smiley NOW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


>


The heat that would garner that man could set him up as a strong heel for so many years (At least in Chicago) it would be amazing.. which is exactly why it will never happen.

But I would :mark: the hell out indeed!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

BNB doing that and I will look like this


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Renee's pussy


Anyone have this meme? Thanks in advance. :curry2


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

the ref reaction at 2:13 xD 
BIGGEST WTF I HAD ON 2014


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..lol, Sandow used to be ripped. Most wrestlers get jacked in the early days only to lose that mass later on, unless your name is Dwayne Johnson, Paul Levesque or Scott Steiner which means you went the other way.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Lesnar will easily win


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^The look on Jericho's face makes that funnier than it should be.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> If you're under 6'2 you could probably take him :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sister Abigail


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^

:lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Sister Abigail


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

randomly found this just uploading a .gif


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Amazing...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


If that promo ever made it to TV WWE would have to turn 3MB face and put the tag titles on them because they'd be too over to keep jobbing.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

:cool2


CruelAngel77 said:


> Don't be a lemon Paige....


http://i.imgur.com/GfY58JB.gif


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


LOL pure genius


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Wrestlemania 40!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Wrestlemania 40!!!


Undertaker's son and?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know why, but I though this little video Lana posted via her twitter was pretty funny

http://instagram.com/p/n4BlwKhK1f/


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Pettingill corpsing?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Undertaker's son and?


Sting Jr.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Wrestlemania 40!!!


Sting's son looks like a cross between Jack Swagger and The Miz.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:HHH


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Ho.
Ly.
Shit.

If Barrett and Alexa Bliss were there w/them too, I would very likely masturbate.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Damn, that looks so cool. That would be an awesome villain stable. You've got the unstable guy, the smarts, and the muscle.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I don't know why, but I though this little video Lana posted via her twitter was pretty funny
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n4BlwKhK1f/


Lol. She def has talent enough to be a mainstay in WWE if she stays. Though I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


Batista being awesome :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


IWC's wet dream...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

He's either acting crazy or he's very constipated lol


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

that was psycho Orton in 2009 and the guy was awesome with dem facial expressions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wagg said:


> that was psycho Orton in 2009 and the guy was awesome with dem facial expressions.


Where is THAT Randy Orton when you really need him


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

he probably doesn't care anymore.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

went out like a BOSS.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton's face is priceless:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rouge said:


>


Potential Layla/Summer feud is something serious.

Would be crazy if Summer brought back Y2J with her. Might actually watch this movie. Who doesn't love a badass chick whooping some ass? :banderas


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Potential Layla/Summer feud is something serious.
> 
> Would be crazy if Summer brought back Y2J with her. Might actually watch this movie. Who doesn't love a badass chick whooping some ass? :banderas


I dno we have to endure Miz as a Marine again


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

They need bitches because otherwise it looks like 3 guys hanging out in a limo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao

Dean Ambrose is becoming awesome and he doesn't have to actually do much. Good old Titty Master:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Look out, he's going for Anal Implant.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

xvampmanx said:


> Look out, he's going for Anal Implant.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder what Steph thinks of torn quads.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I dno we have to endure Miz as a Marine again


He was way better than DiBiase though. :rep


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Made this after watching the Braves/Giants game.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Would you rather.

A. Take one of these.

B. Fall back first on leggos

C. Take 3 Razer Scooter shots to each shin.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ALICIA THY BOSS *FOX*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Barbequegirl said:


> He was way better than DiBiase though. :rep


DiBiase had zero Charisma Miz has at least some even though hes way too fucking annoying.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


>


Holy Shit this is hilarious


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jmacz said:


>


,OLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lMAOOOOOOOOO ^


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Michael Cole not keeping it PG


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Paige <3


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

I want to master Paige' s titties


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


>


Sweet jesus :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tank Abbot in WCW. fpalm :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


>


OMG.... lol. Where the hell is that from??


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The jericho one didn't make me laugh, but I marked for it tbh.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


Nice pair of tits there.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


>


:duck


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The jericho one didn't make me laugh, but I marked for it tbh.


How is Batista driving that car?? look at the ignition - there is no key in it!!:taker:aries2:austin3


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

reilly said:


> How is Batista driving that car?? look at the ignition - there is no key in it!!:taker:aries2:austin3


Most New cars now you don't need the key in the ignition, just as long as you have the keys with you. Deal With IT!


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Wait, can someone explain this?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

dafuq


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Some of these pictures are hilarious, honestly. I love this part of the forum.

:ti


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> dafuq


loloolollloolol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Clip from Best of Raw After The Show DVD.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Clip from Best of Raw After The Show DVD.


Omg :lmao ... And Shawn being Shawn.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


..Whoever made that also has dyslexia.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Seth has athletism??! Oh god, I hope it isn't serious!!







:ti


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

What's wrong with the sentence "Seth Has Athletism"?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Classic flair


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ^

That guy who made the sign on RAW about Ambrose is famous now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> What's wrong with the sentence "Seth Has Athletism"?


athletism isn't a word, brah


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> athletism isn't a word, brah


Really? 

I regret not studying for GCSE English now, lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> athletism isn't a word, brah


What's the word then? athletics? because "athletisme" is the word in french, thought it was the same in english


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> athletism isn't a word, brah





BruceLeGorille said:


> What's the word then? athletics? because "athletisme" is the word in french, thought it was the same in english


Athleticism is probably the word you're looking for.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Athleticism is probably the word you're looking for.


Thanks m8!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL at the vince being on a stretcher from hearing kris benwah's name


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


I think that the timer is incorrect. It would have been May 2007 when he was signed according to the timer, but he was first signed in 2006, so it may be 8 years.

But he and Shad were released in September 2007 and returned in March 2008. So no matter if you count the period before 2007, the timer is incorrect. It's 6 years and 1 1/2 months, which is still darn impressive. Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


:duncan :stern :lelbron


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


When was this lol?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

"Breaking news Randy Orton kidnapped by Nigerian sex slave ring"

:lmao

You can smell the ratings:vince


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> When was this lol?


2.22 :renee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hauvyee6CnA


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Adyman said:


> I think that the timer is incorrect. It would have been May 2007 when he was signed according to the timer, but he was first signed in 2006, so it may be 8 years.
> 
> But he and Shad were released in September 2007 and returned in March 2008. So no matter if you count the period before 2007, the timer is incorrect. It's 6 years and 1 1/2 months, which is still darn impressive. Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


The best part about this is that they let him go at one point and were like "oh shit, we don't have JTG. go find him and rehire him"

To be honest, I wasn't even watching from mid 04-Bret returning. Thank you for teaching me the history of JTG.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude Love Is My Biological Father


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I see that and raise you...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Paige, U the anti diva, don't let them get to u.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Haha, Paige is brilliant.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol her walk is hilarious :ti​


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That ass dude...:banderas


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> ​


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

She always walks so stifly. Not diva-like at all.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

She always walks so stiffly. Not diva-like at all.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> She always walks so stiffly. Not diva-like at all.


:rudy


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

fck, I love people who makes meme´s and can´t spell :ti


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> What's wrong with the sentence "Seth Has Athletism"?


Athletic + Atheism = Athletism 

??


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> Athletic + Atheism = Athletism
> 
> ??


aahaaa so atheists that are athleletic, are athletism?


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


LOL HEYMAN IS GOLD


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


This is pure genius



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> "Breaking news Randy Orton kidnapped by Nigerian sex slave ring"
> 
> ...


MIGOS!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> She always walks so stiffly. Not diva-like at all.


She walks like she got a dildo up her ass


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> "Breaking news Randy Orton kidnapped by Nigerian sex slave ring"
> 
> ...


Is that Daniel Sturridge with Randy?:sturridge


----------



## Del Lort (May 16, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

D-Lo :mark:


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

TNA ripping-off WWE is not funny anymore, but pretty frustrating


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

what the fuck is that?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Donald Sterling, that you?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


That's awesome, Love me some andre. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Big Show was fine as hell back in the day.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


What kind of toaster was that photo taken with?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> What kind of toaster was that photo taken with?


I think its the new TNA game, look at them pixels.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gunnar II said:


>


Dear lord:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

http://botchamania.com/botchamania-251/


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reigns v Rock anyone? :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Video here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

nearly 400 pounds. 40+ years of age. and doing the splits?



*Initiate you still got it chants*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> What kind of toaster was that photo taken with?


I kept waiting expecting the image to clear up :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> http://botchamania.com/botchamania-251/


..hahahah absolute gold as usual


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Video here.


Holy shit...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Video here.


I didn't realize how much I wanted to see this until now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> http://botchamania.com/botchamania-251/


I lost it when Steve Austin walked away all mad in that buried alive match because of the shitty backhoe operator :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Video here.


This is just about the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

How does a 400LBS+ man do the splits, holy crap. :\


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chismo said:


>


Is that Shyla Stylez? :woolcock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

King Kai Guy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Kaval got pushed a lot just sayin


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

lolTNA


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats really sad to see actually, especially seeing Bully was a expert in table matches with Devon and of course Hardy as well. But that was not as bad as the huge botch the referee made in a Bully Ray/Bobby Roode tables match. Its already called the greatest referee bump in wrestling history:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

0:24, "WHO'S THAT?" :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


>


Keep giving AJ ammo, Paige. :jordan5


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> swagger_ROCKS said:
> 
> 
> > Keep giving AJ ammo, Paige. :jordan5


I'd still be in dat ass all night if I was her man.:homer


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> How does a 400LBS+ man do the splits, holy crap. :\


Not to be snarkily cliche.. but Very Carefully :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

:wall


BruceLeGorille said:


> Kaval got pushed a lot just sayin


:wall


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> I'd still be in dat ass all night if I was her man.:homer


too bad she doesn't like men:allen1


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


>


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Arcturus said:


>


I feel this is a good summary of the Emma gimmick


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


clearly saw the thigh slap at the end :ex:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


:lmao

Who couldn't love the crazy ass Titty Master.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Yakuza said:


>


For real xD ? Who is this guy ?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Vintage Orton!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Paige :banderas


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

....one day I'll see this again and rejoice.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

> I am one of the few hundred fans waiting outside the Manhattan Center for the doors to open for ROH War of the Worlds. Mark Briscoe entertained us by climbing up the the sign of the Manhattan Center!












I love this guy.


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

This thread is becoming my main reason for coming to this forum :lmao



Yakuza said:


>


WWE needs to hire this guy.



Arcturus said:


>


Eddie's expressions :mark:


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I love this guy.


Who is this indy nobody?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Architect said:


> Who is this indy nobody?


That's Mark Briscoe. He could be an extra in the new Planet of the Apes film! :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Who is this indy nobody?


Just one half of the best tag team in the world


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I love this guy.


lol I know I'm not the only one who sees this and is instantly reminded of...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Just one half of the best tag team in the world


Hell yea, let us not forget he's also the winner of 2013's pretty man award.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Vintage Orton!


:dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yakuza said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Thats really sad to see actually, especially seeing Bully was a expert in table matches with Devon and of course Hardy as well. But that was not as bad as the huge botch the referee made in a Bully Ray/Bobby Roode tables match. Its already called the greatest referee bump in wrestling history:


fpalm

Clearly this ref should have gone to reffing school


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> fpalm
> 
> Clearly this ref should have gone to reffing school


More like bumping school.


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> ....one day I'll see this again and rejoice.


Nah man, the spinner belt is not coming back :agree:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Vintage Orton!


there goes Reigns' push


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

This is very disturbing but you're gonna have to #dealwithit


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh my lord :ti


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Good, god. :lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Camel toes on men....-vomits a little in my mouth-


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JC10 said:


> This is very disturbing but you're gonna have to #dealwithit


Argh why did you have to post that?:jones


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Vintage Orton!


Reigns killed him.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

To the person who posted the Batista Pic: You son of a bitch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Argh why did you have to post that?:jones


And why did you have to quote it whilst it's on the same page?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Kai Guy said:


> Reigns killed him.


Don't worry i can use voodoo power to bring Orton back its no problem


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> To the person who posted the Batista Pic: *Aww* You son of a bitch.


Need some JR so I fixed it for ya


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

#dealwithit


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

JC10 said:


> This is very disturbing but you're gonna have to #dealwithit


Bump for the guyz who didn't see that


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/oJd-nlAFJz/#

Zeb and Swagger :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Zeb can sing :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Zeb is GOAT.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

-Insert Iranian Cock Here-


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JC10 said:


> This is very disturbing but you're gonna have to #dealwithit


Well hello there.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> #dealwithit


Nice Bruce Forsyth impression, Bruce impression, Nice.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> http://instagram.com/p/oJd-nlAFJz/#
> 
> Zeb and Swagger :lol


goat


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zeb singing Tom Jones while Swagger dances in the background.

















Video here. Lmfao, these two are awesome.

Edit: Whoops, looks like someone posted it already. Still awesome.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

i hope seeing that ruined your day like it ruined mines i never want to see a man like this again


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


Pretty sure that's wrong. Rock had way more than 5 matches between Royal Rumble 2003 and Royal Rumble 2013.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Pretty sure that's wrong. Rock had way more than 5 matches between Royal Rumble 2003 and Royal Rumble 2013.


After Rock and Foley vs Evolution with no HHH he has wrestled 5 matches.

The Rock and Cena vs Miz and R-Truth

Rock vs Cena 1

Rock vs Punk 1

Rock vs Punk 2

Rock vs Cena 2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh god...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Found this buried on my computer after making it a few years ago. That crowd sure loves Divas action.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> After Rock and Foley vs Evolution with no HHH he has wrestled 5 matches.
> 
> The Rock and Cena vs Miz and R-Truth
> 
> ...


wrong the pic is referencing when he beat punk which was rumble 2013. 10 years is roughly around rumble 2003..

He faced hogan at no way out 

he had 3 matches on raw 

then he faced stone cold at mania 19

then Goldberg at backlash

and lastly rock and sock vs evolution

That is 12 matches counting the current era and if you want to get technical he faced brock leaser at a live event before mania in 2003 so 13..:rock4:brock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Papa Shango in the suit looks like Josh Mattews


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Zeb singing Tom Jones while Swagger dances in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Pair of legends


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


I think Cena's head is so far up Vince's ass that they share the same thoughts, that's why this was his pick.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That chick who loves Swagger on these forums should use this pic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> That chick who loves Swagger on these forums should use this pic.


She already does :.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> That chick who loves Swagger on these forums should use this pic.


Uhm: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1208793-funny-wrestling-pictures-iv-66.html#post34373090


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> That chick who loves Swagger on these forums should use this pic.


Beat you to it, lol.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


 unk :hhh2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

No idea how Barrett or Fandango keep a straight face through this :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> No idea how Barrett or Fandango keep a straight face through this :lol


Looked like Barrett corpsed at the end right before they cut.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lol 

It's a great picture really.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Vintage Orton!












That was a pretty nasty botch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> That was a pretty nasty botch.


Randy has a very thick skull clearly:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lana <3


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

>


:lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> No idea how Barrett or Fandango keep a straight face through this :lol


Can you imagine these two with Jeff Stelling on a saturday afternoon :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love BNB.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Found this buried on my computer after making it a few years ago. That crowd sure loves Divas action.


I remember seeing this live... oh how I laughed.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

In honor of May 19th.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEw3Z8agGew


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Jimshine said:


>


:lol:lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


>


my sig!!


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


>


HOW HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS?! Have all my rep~!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know how I found that... but it led me this:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


LMAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Chrome said:


>


Cena's face when he finds out he related to the Undertaker


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Coolquip said:


> Cena's face when he finds out he related to the Undertaker


via the Death Valley Driver. And hes related to Kane too. :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Omg that cena pic :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


It's almost official, Seth Rollins is slowly, but surely, replacing Dolph Ziggler for memes about selling. 


Before the transition is complete, let us pay final respects to Dolph sell memes.

In Memorium:
































































Thank you, Ziggler.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

ziggler memes were gold though


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

oldie but a goodie


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I don't know how I found that... but it led me this:


This used to be my jam back then.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> HOW HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS?! Have all my rep~!


What, he gets a rep for just sharing the video? I've seen this ages ago, if I shared this first would I get the rep? It's kinda illogical when you think about it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this before








Dear Vince Please Fire X-Pac


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

^ needs a brazzer logo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

not funny. just awesome 
Batista = quality


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fsfqt_scott-steiner-interview-badd-blood-2003_sport
LOLOLOL


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

sizor said:


> not funny. just awesome
> Batista = quality


Batista said in his book that he cheated on her


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Batista said in his book that he cheated on her


doesn't change the fact that he love her.
He cried in this vid after she kissed him


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL tna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

Griffin is a total bloody bellend i'd gladly pay good money to watch Rusev tear him to shreds


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Awesome picture! ^


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Randomly found this on tumblr. Bray looks weird in jeans.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I like that he is still rocking those ugly ass tommy bahama shirts

It's like when Cena dated AJ in his ring gear


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


>


hnnnng, where was this from?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NitroMark said:


> hnnnng, where was this from?


Photoshop.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ is that Vacant, the new world heavyweight champion?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

leaked picture of daniel bryan after recovering from the neck surgery










how our world champion acts backstage










punk saving dat wrestlemania xxx










ryback just rybacking, i dunno


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Some PWG greatness:


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

big e martin reposting my pic ;(


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> big e martin reposting my pic ;(


You can make this all even by posting me us the original picture with the uncensored boobs..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


I go that shop all the time...when did Big Dave go?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


:lol:lol

Batista's idea of a great evening is to fap to Amy Pond.:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol:lol
> 
> Batista's idea of a great evening is to fap to Amy Pond.:lmao


Probably did plenty of that on the set of GOTG


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> big e martin reposting my pic ;(


I found it on another site.................. sry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> You can make this all even by posting me us the original picture with the uncensored boobs..


ive seen it. just google stephanie mcmahon fakes and search around a bit. its hot but not fap worthy lol. :yum:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Probably did plenty of that on the set of GOTG


Knowing Batista he probably had his own fap shack on set


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Knowing Batista he probably had his own fap shack on set


You know Batista? 

:ti


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

:taker


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol what the fuck...0:38


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> You know Batista?
> 
> :ti


Uh its well documented he shags anything in a skirt....


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh its well documented he shags anything in a skirt....


And theres something wrong with that?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

ITS PARTY TIME!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


>


 :ambrose


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hilarious. :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The bunny has tattoos on his right forearm so it's not Zack.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is some weird stuff. 

http://imgur.com/a/qsWnF


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This is some weird stuff.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qsWnF


LMAO his face! :clap


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Yakuza said:


>


:lol who is this guy?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This is some weird stuff.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qsWnF


What's the context of the skull men? I would have laughed if I knew the context.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> :lol who is this guy?


NJPW version of Rick Rude, Val Venus and God Father? Seriously .. is there anything left out there that hasn't already been done before?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


He must be giving her the Cross Rhodes every night. Hot damn! :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I voted for Solange, that crazy biotch.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

The inovator of "the rear view"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

sizor said:


> The inovator of "the rear view"


:lmao


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I feel this needs another post.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Rock beating Cena is more hillarious , just sayin


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Rock beating Cena is more hillarious , just sayin


I really hope somebody makes one of these for Brock beating the streak. I was just looking on YouTube and surprisingly hardly found any good cam footage from inside the arena... possibly because nobody was filming under the assumption Brock was actually winning. lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Rock beating Cena is more hillarious , just sayin


This was the greatest thing ever. :lmao My mouth hurts from laughing so much. :clap


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol:lol

Randy got there first Fandango buddy


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Rock beating Cena is more hillarious , just sayin


Best thing I've seen today :lmao :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

lol @ those 2 guys in the Rock wins video. They were totally marking out, reciting the Rock's catchphrases and shit. :lol:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


> Rock beating Cena is more hillarious , just sayin



:lmao The guy tossing the WWE 13 video game in the trash was hilarious.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Jericho Addict said:


>



Holy balls, Lana's face on Rusev's body looks strikingly like young Andre the Giant......


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

True Blood cast @ PWG show


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Sunny and Reby look so much alike.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


....Yeah but if they don't give their titties up he'll complain to the boss and have them fired.


----------



## BruceBatman (May 24, 2014)

comparing ambrose to Randall? Bitches go crazy for Randall.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BruceBatman said:


> comparing ambrose to Randall? Bitches go crazy for Randall.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BruceBatman said:


> comparing ambrose to Randall? Bitches go crazy for Randall.


Yes we do i cannot deny this fact.otatosmiley


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> ....Yeah but if they don't give their titties up he'll complain to the boss and have them fired.


Name one person hes gotten fired. And don't say Kennedy as everyone wanted him fired because he was reckless in the ring,the Orton incident was just his last straw.Cena,HHH,HBK and even Jeff Hardy(!!!) complained about his recklessness. If Jeff Hardy does that,you're really bad.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Omg that pic of cena :lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>



The S-Down gif looked more like he was trying to get away from those titties.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Name one person hes gotten fired. And don't say Kennedy as everyone wanted him fired because he was reckless in the ring,the Orton incident was just his last straw.Cena,HHH,HBK and even Jeff Hardy(!!!) complained about his recklessness. If Jeff Hardy does that,you're really bad.


Its pointless arguing with people like that even if Kennedy himself denied it, they'd still say Orton got him fired.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its pointless arguing with people like that even if Kennedy himself denied it, they'd still say Orton got him fired.


True,Kennedy(Anderson whatever) even lied saying he never took roids and we know how that came out.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bvP527xas


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


fpalm

This is EXACTLY why they say "Don't try this at home".


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


LOLOL


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you guys stop quoting the same shit over and over on the same page? it´s a tiny bit annoying. I also recall it saying in the rules in the beginning of the thread that you´re not suppose to.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

About the RKO video.

Doing it is dumb.

Posting it on youtube so everyone can see it is world class stupidity.


:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> About the RKO video.
> 
> Doing it is dumb.
> 
> ...


Nope. It's smart. Look at the number of views and count how much money he earned.
Judging by this video it's not the first one. Guy making money having fun is anything but stupid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

"...Did they ever tell you how many titties I mastered before you?"





"..Nope".


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> Name one person hes gotten fired. And don't say Kennedy as everyone wanted him fired because he was reckless in the ring,the Orton incident was just his last straw.Cena,HHH,HBK and even Jeff Hardy(!!!) complained about his recklessness. If Jeff Hardy does that,you're really bad.


Amy Weber.

Now stfu.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Nope. It's smart. Look at the number of views and count how much money he earned.
> Judging by this video it's not the first one. Guy making money having fun is anything but stupid.


You do know how little YouTube stars earn?

Fred still lives with his parents.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> You do know how little YouTube stars earn?
> 
> Fred still lives with his parents.


He also has/had a TV show due to his youtube popularity...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> You do know how little YouTube stars earn?
> 
> Fred still lives with his parents.


There's a how to guy who gets $1000 per video he makes, and those videos on average are less than two minutes long and are done in one cut.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Found this on Dolph's Wiki page, the file name :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack is a friggin 2 time IC champion according to house show reports. Zeb straight murking the mic :banderas


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

PROVE IT said:


>


oh i wish i could rep this. you always post awesomeness :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pinofreshh said:


> oh i wish i could rep this. you always post awesomeness :lmao


Ric Flair the wrestling GOD. lol

Looks like Rose is ready for RAW.










:lel if you google his twitter, :lmao the amount of people trying to get this trending.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jericho is going through a midlife crisis.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> You do know how little YouTube stars earn?
> 
> Fred still lives with his parents.


http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/celebrity/the-25-highest-earning-youtube-stars/

Top of the pile has crossed multi-millions ... 

Shane Dawson broke 100k / year as early as 2010 IIRC.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Have to think if Sandow was in a better spot here than now at least :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Barbequegirl said:


> Amy Weber.
> 
> Now stfu.


STFU back at you.She quit on her own. And again,Orton was far and away not the only one that hated her and harassed her.She woulda been gone anyway because she was a spoiled baby. Her buddy Michelle Loewen even said she never wanted to do it anyway. And really,you gotta reach that far down to try and prove a point??? LOL.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

fpalm

Give it a few years and this may ACTUALLY happen


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

URL=http://s291.photobucket.com/user/donlesnar/media/wwe.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wtf :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shades of Ric Flair


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Funniest thing TNA has ever done:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Funniest thing TNA has ever done:





You know what I find funnier about this? The fact that you can hear single fans speaking and the echo of the cheers, meaning that place is empty as shit.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Those who recognize this game (Watch Dogs) will get this reference :lmao


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> Those who recognize this game (Watch Dogs) will get this reference :lmao


"Occupation"

:ti


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit, Jay Lethals Flair impression is gold!


I wouldnt come back to this forum if this thread were to go away. Good stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PROVE IT said:


>


It's so sad how these wrestlers family/personal photos get posted all over the internet, just weird.
I mean, I know they are public figures but come on, give them a break.


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's so sad how these wrestlers family/personal photos get posted all over the internet, just weird.
> I mean, I know they are public figures but come on, give them a break.


I CANT TELL IF THIS IS A JOKE OR NOT BUT IM REPPIN YOU ANYWAY CAUSE I LAUGHED

Edit: Now I understand that you're referring to the post ABOVE the The Rock gif, but that's the one I thought you were talking about. The quoting of it threw me off.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

crazypwny said:


> I CANT TELL IF THIS IS A JOKE OR NOT BUT IM REPPIN YOU ANYWAY CAUSE I LAUGHED
> 
> Edit: Now I understand that you're referring to the post ABOVE the The Rock gif, but that's the one I thought you were talking about. The quoting of it threw me off.


Nope, I'm 100% sure he was talking about The Rock. 

Dwayne's just trying to chill at a backyard barbecue with Ludacris, Tyrese, Vin Diesel, and more of his closest friends and family, and people want to post it all over the internet for the world to see. I wish people would just let these guys live.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:done :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Funniest thing TNA has ever done:


:lol, I haven't seen this in years.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this 









original: http://watchwrestling.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/wwe-payback-2014.jpg


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's so sad how these wrestlers family/personal photos get posted all over the internet, just weird.
> I mean, I know they are public figures but come on, give them a break.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

rouge said:


>


It's really bothering me that I can't tell where this starts and stops looping...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


It's a shame the rest of the company is a complete fucking train-wreck.



RyanPelley said:


> It's really bothering me that I can't tell where this starts and stops looping...


On the camera cut-away obviously. It is well made though.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> It's really bothering me that I can't tell where this starts and stops looping...


yeah, I thought the same. A very well made gif.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

BOwjob


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I was talking about Bray Wyatt and family, not The Rock. :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how Otunga is the only black guy there and yet he doesn't get a basketball team


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> I like how Otunga is the only black guy there and yet he doesn't get a basketball team


You cant see Darren Young?
Or ever Tarvers Arm?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> I like how Otunga is the only black guy there and yet he doesn't get a basketball team


Pretty sure Darren Young's black too, unless my eyes have been lying to me this whole time.

Anyways....


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=293306994165806&set=o.134953639967368&type=2&theater


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=293306994165806&set=o.134953639967368&type=2&theater


Classic, lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anton Chigurh said:


> :lmao


:lmao

Oh Shiek i'd gladly pay to see you beat the shit out of Bieber on WWE tv


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The GOAT moment in WCW history:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Chismo said:


> The GOAT moment in WCW history:


The day WCW took a turn for the worst.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I made this gif online because I always wanted it so I'll share here;


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

sorry if repost.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Context: Triple H called out Renee for not wearing any shoes during her interviews on backstage pass :lol


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Context: Triple H called out Renee for not wearing any shoes during her interviews on backstage pass :lol


wow she has an insanely long second toe


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

???


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ???


Someone is getting fired :|


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ???


Vince that's not what the WWE Youtube channel is for. :trips3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ???


I fully expected this to be shopped but I went to their liked playlist on youtube.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince misses Gail Kim.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

PROVE IT said:


> Vince misses Gail Kim.


I'm pretty sure that Gail Kim was Korean and not Vietnamese.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Gail Kim is from Toronto, born and raised!

REPRESENT!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I'm pretty sure that Gail Kim was Korean and not Vietnamese.


:lol no need to take that post too literal.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

PROVE IT said:


> :lol no need to take that post too literal.


Just defending the Asians man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Just defending the Asians man.


lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

There will be no defending of the Asians.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ???


LOLOLOOLOLOLOLOL

someone is getting fired


----------



## Cabel (May 12, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: They've been deleted now. Uh oh, someone's getting fired.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10320590_10152038143988414_267738677432550514_n.jpg


LOLOLOL OOPL 
cena !!! 
"this match will change the course of this busines"
"this sunday, everything change"
"nothing will ever be the same again"
"this is going to end!"


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at what's written at the bottom. It's cut but It says : "_World Wrestling Entertainment is a creative genius. The whole creation of the universe was fashioned by his ever-toiling hands. All living mortals should praise his name and image._"

It's the contract for the Evolution vs Shield match.

Now WHO DA HELL WOULD WRITE SUCH A THING ?

This is hilarious :lmao

Illuminatis are everywhere :jay2:jay2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The True Killa Queen. Guess Madison Rayne is infringing.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> Look at what's written at the bottom. It's cut but It says : "_World Wrestling Entertainment is a creative genius. The whole creation of the universe was fashioned by his ever-toiling hands. All living mortals should praise his name and image._"
> 
> It's the contract for the Evolution vs Shield match.
> 
> ...


fake dude.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Faker than Kelly Kelly fan.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Apparently its not fake. All the wrestling news sites are reporting it as legit.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Save_brad.John


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> The True Killa Queen. Guess Madison Rayne is infringing.


What's a Madison Rayne? I only know of Queen Alicia da Ist.










Louis the XVI of our time.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Drew making sexual advances


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Barbequegirl said:


> Drew making sexual advances


Drew's new gimmick, val venis clone. Drew thrustintyre.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> fake dude.


Its real as real can be its when the camera was on the contract


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

PROVE IT said:


>


:lol

The look on his face is priceless


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


>


:lmao

Where is this from?


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


>


Ambrose and Renee would make a cute couple. (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BBoiz94 said:


> Ambrose and Renee would make a cute couple. (Y)


Anyone and Renee would make a cute couple.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Attitude Era:*









*
PG Era:*


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ So true. Last week when she did it, the first drink she grabbed looked like it was beer and she was like...nah that shit would get me in serious trouble.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

ice_edge said:


> *Attitude Era:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:austin2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where is this from?


Not sure. Might be the JBL and cole show. Think Sami Zayn was on there at one point too.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


>


Bayley is awesome, I love this woman.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love the JBL show :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Is that Michael Cole getting a basketball to the groin?(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL loved that ep of JBL cole show with DB. 


































Woods looks like he's looking out for Rusev. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL @ Cody Rhodes running away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Aj looks about 12, it's so creepy, lol.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

PROVE IT said:


> LOL loved that ep of JBL cole show with DB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Someone is getting fired :|


You know..
Maddox was fired just last night..
Coincidence?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Those Xavier Woods photobombs are too fucking hilarious for some reason

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Aj looks about 12, it's so creepy, lol.


If she looks 12, then I am a fucking pedophile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

ice_edge said:


> *Attitude Era:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA was thinking that.......so true lawl


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the kinda shit you guys miss out if you're not watching Main Event 

:ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao

Eminem and Flava Flav had a baby and called him "D-Sizzle"


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


can't find it. 
on which date was it occured?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

sizor said:


> can't find it.
> on which date was it occured?


Today. Like, an hour ago.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> I am a fucking pedophile.


:|


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

BBoiz94 said:


> Ambrose and Renee would make a cute couple. (Y)


They're way ahead of you because they are lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This guy...










is this guy's son...










SHOCKING!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is shopped or not, but never again, Summer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch.

I still wouldn't kick her out of bed for crackers etc etc, but..

Ouch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch.
> 
> I still wouldn't kick her out of bed for crackers etc etc, but..
> 
> Ouch.


true say, but damn, somebody lied to her here. Eh, everybody has their unflattering photos  lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah that's what I noticed about Summer before she has really long limbs, really long arms, long legs and equally long neck.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> If she looks 12, then I am a fucking pedophile.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Yeah that's what I noticed about Summer before she has really long limbs, really long arms, long legs and equally long neck.


And a huge fuckin forehead


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


Legit question, why is there so many jokes about Jerry liking young girls?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Legit question, why is there so many jokes about Jerry liking young girls?


I believe there was an incident back in the day involving an underage chick, i think. But they sure played on it during the recent RAW ep in the Bray promo. lol

Just going by what I remember reading on here, not too sure tbh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Legit question, why is there so many jokes about Jerry liking young girls?


Because he's known to date girls significantly younger than he is. Plus I think there was a lawsuit concerning him and an under-age girl a while back, not sure how much truth there was to it as I'm not that informed on the matter.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


Back in the days when Jerry was this evil pedoking, now he is just dat nice old ass pedo


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

>


She reminds me that broken Barbie doll from old Toy Soldiers movie


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alex said:


> Because he's known to date girls significantly younger than he is. Plus I think there was a lawsuit concerning him and an under-age girl a while back, not sure how much truth there was to it as I'm not that informed on the matter.


She was a liar whose "evidence" was shot to shit


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

i was checking ziggler s twitter and i found this:








''Maybe'' catchphrase :cena5
#Showoff


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

For those who didnt get that







[/IMG]


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Can creative actually make this happen please?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Sister ABOgail is coming!*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> *Sister ABOgail is coming!*


It's creepy how much they look alike.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> She was a liar whose "evidence" was shot to shit


Dude I would be very careful to call any underage girl who claimed to have sex with a wrestler back in the day a liar. She was prob paid off for all we know. And people wonder why wrestling still gets a bad rap. Just saying


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Socko316 said:


> Dude I would be very careful to call any underage girl who claimed to have sex with a wrestler back in the day a liar. She was prob paid off for all we know. And people wonder why wrestling still gets a bad rap. Just saying


It's not just wrestling. It's the entire world. Every dude loves 16-18 year olds bc these days they look like they're 25.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Summer Rae is gorgeous but she _does_ have a fivehead


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Socko316 said:


> Dude I would be very careful to call any underage girl who claimed to have sex with a wrestler back in the day a liar. She was prob paid off for all we know. And people wonder why wrestling still gets a bad rap. Just saying


Do some research its there in black and white


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Come on DY this was your chance to be No **** and you blew it








#JobberSelfie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


LOL Those pics are awesome. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LOL Those pics are awesome. :lmao


There's a couple more from like 2000ish.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


Probably just me, but I find Alicia Fox cuter with more delicate features.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Probably just me, but I find Alicia Fox cuter with more delicate features.


If I had to pick, I'd pick Fox. DAT FOX. :


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> Summer Rae is gorgeous but she _does_ have a fivehead


*she does Ill go with that, But I can also look past that. I wouldn't kick her out of bed that's for sure!!! :*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Listen at all of us bull shitters here, "her forehead's too big but I might still" chances are if she walked up to most any of the guys here and ran her nails along their cheeks and motioned to a bed with a finger some might just faint out of excitement :lol


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> There's a couple more from like 2000ish.


Love that XFL shirt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOTCHAROONIE :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


>


That kick up attempt by Cena made me laugh a lot harder than it should have.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Two full quotes of multiple picture sets on page yo! Just delete out the lines for the pictures you're not talking about ya'll
 Please and thanks and such.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This reminds me I still have to finis the AFTER-RAW DVD. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> This reminds me I still have to finis the AFTER-RAW DVD. :mark:


Thank goodness they put that segment on the DVD. One of the best I've seen. Damn Taker actually making it out of there without doing the spinarooni. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> Thank goodness they put that segment on the DVD. One of the best I've seen. Damn Taker actually making it out of there without doing the spinarooni. lol


And he wouldnt let Hunter bail :lmao Hes like youre not going anywhere


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not funny whatsoever but I thought people would find this interesting in a creepy way. Source is here, btw.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not funny whatsoever but I thought people would find this interesting in a creepy way. Source is here, btw.


I feel uncomfortable now lol.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Zakerias (May 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Haha they're awesome..... old school!


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Long as heck but I swear it's worth it. Barely even wrestling related.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hhahahaha what the fuck i was not expecting that :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

NitroMark said:


>


10/10 :


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

disturbed version


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NitroMark said:


>


With her recent work, she made me a huge fan. And it only took 2 appearances from her to do so. Can't wait to see more of her and hopefully continue on this path. Great personality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so fucking :done with that Alicia vid. :lel :clap


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The fanny pack :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Enough with these disrespectful pictures. fpalm

Some people find this amusing?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Enough with these disrespectful pictures. fpalm
> 
> Some people find this amusing?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_comedy


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TJQ said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_comedy


Wouldn't be posting that if it was your mother/sister who was being made a joke out of.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wouldn't be posting that if it was your mother/sister who was being made a joke out of.


I'm not saying I laughed at it or agreed with it. You asked if people found it funny, so i explained it to you.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jokes can be done out of anything, deal with it.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

wasn't sure of where else to post this, I guess here then.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Enough with these disrespectful pictures. fpalm
> 
> Some people find this amusing?


You're the one quoting it and spreading it to the next page fpalm

Just ignore it, this website doesnt revolve around u. some people might have different sense of humor than u


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

normal situation said:


> wasn't sure of where else to post this, I guess here then.


It's on the previous page, yo.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Abstrakt said:


> You're the one quoting it and spreading it to the next page fpalm
> 
> Just ignore it, this website doesnt revolve around u. some people might have different sense of humor than u


Fair enough, but still wrong.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

0:55 to 1:13 and 2:41 to 2:48


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not funny whatsoever but I thought people would find this interesting in a creepy way. Source is here, btw.


I also heard that the edit on that page got traced back to Stamford, which makes it more eerier.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NasNYG567 said:


> I also heard that the edit on that page got traced back to Stamford, which makes it more eerier.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jarsy1 said:


> 0:55 to 1:13 and 2:41 to 2:48


:maury AJ owes me money...a couple STACKS 

LOL @ Ryder not getting payback on Kane. I was actually wondering where he was going with that. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big E :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> 0:55 to 1:13 and 2:41 to 2:48


:lmao

This inbox is awesome. If only Big E could show that charisma in the ring/during promos.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BIG E can be so entertaining. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

normal situation said:


> wasn't sure of where else to post this, I guess here then.


WOW! This is awesome, she needs a badass music.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Legit question, why is there so many jokes about Jerry liking young girls?


he drooled over Sunny, Kat, Trish, Candice, Kelly and Stacy. The second to latter could be his granddaughter.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> BIG E can be so entertaining. :lol



I realise this isn't the thread to debate it, but I thnk Big E is incredibly entertaining in backstage segments and is being held back by creative.

edit: for example this video when he didn't have a t-shirt made up yet.
http://instagram.com/p/ip5XbOCoPX/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/m5htuvCoEl/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Heyman's face in this picture


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*PDA, Tyson Kidd Style*




























*And the coup de grace...*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ LOL Those 2 have such an unsual marriage/relationship. They act like siblings. I guess thats what happens when theyve known each other forever.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/m5htuvCoEl/


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wouldn't be posting that if it was your mother/sister who was being made a joke out of.


bet you are a bundle of laughs in person

lighten up


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

GOD


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


>


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> GOD


This one's for North Carolina:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sami got some moves!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *PDA, Tyson Kidd Style*


Tyson fucking Kidd :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Something about this pic is just odd to me.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> Something about this pic is just odd to me.


"It ain't gonna suck itself" :trips3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> Something about this pic is just odd to me.


Honestly it looks like he's gonna choke her.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> Something about this pic is just odd to me.


Hunter is really into his kinky side with the whole chocking thing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like he may have a big ass grin on his face too. :lol it's funny for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:done ^


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> Looks like he may have a big ass grin on his face too. :lol it's funny for the wrong reasons.


"Time to play the game, Charlotte."


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqIh90YsUQ&list=UUsCL7w8SeD0gWBLVDBj9mVQ

Haha :lmao ...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is foreshadowing the future, he will have a hip-hop dancing gimmick :hunter :buried


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone has a picture of the face of daniel bryan during the title ascension segment?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, you guys are fast.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao @ Swagger freaking out in the background.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


LOL Bryans face is hilarious. :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Holy fuck, LMFAO.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Whoever made that needs a beating.


----------



## ZEROVampire (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lel @ the Ziggler tweet. Dolph's tweets are so fucking awesome.









:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Some proposed a new manager for Cesaro and even made some pretty decent manips...










Also this magical gif of Taker struggling to get his hood off.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

TJQ said:


>


im a bears fan and would love to see the match, does any one know where I can fin the video for this?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Whitem0nkey said:


> im a bears fan and would love to see the match, does any one know where I can fin the video for this?


That was the WWE/NFL battle royal at Mania 2. It was in the Chicago portion.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Some proposed a new manager for Cesaro and even made some pretty decent manips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lana and Cesaro would work magic. He was good with Aksana, but Lana is on a whole another level when it comes to being a valet. One things for sure. A valet for Cesaro > Heyman. Just a shame she is dating Rusev. No chance of her valeting someone else/leaving Rusev.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is Lana dating Rusev? He is ugly. :jose


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eric Bischoff just sent this to me:








Wow, he's mad :lmao
Reason: https://twitter.com/AdmiringTaker/status/472842970035544064


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

My salesman skills aren't working


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is Lana dating Rusev? He is ugly. :jose


Is something Elliot Rodger would have said....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is Lana dating Rusev? He is ugly. :jose


Yeah, you're not shallow at all.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


That was surprisingly good, everybody else's spinarooni's are awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TJQ said:


> That was surprisingly good, everybody else's spinarooni's are awful.


Will never be as good as McMahon's. That is still the GOAT.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

DegeneRAEtion Z


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince2


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

link on that interview^


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Direct tv IMG


I lol'd but should be "Don't get buried on national TV"


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Holy shit.....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Blandy Randy


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

JC10 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BpA0kPbIYAEwVBx.jpg:large


This pic is just sad


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> This pic is just sad


Imagine starting a chant there :bush


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Murked.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


:clap:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Go Home Dean Your Drunk*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That stare Reigns gives Ambrose after :lel


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> That stare Reigns gives Ambrose after :lel


Haha, Seth is like:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


This could become an awesome "negged" gif


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Prince "Freddy Krueger" Devitt


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I was bored surfing the internet. Probably really old, but who cares.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Prince "Freddy Krueger" Devitt


hahahahahahahaha

:side:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Some proposed a new manager for Cesaro and even made some pretty decent manips...


I can actually see this working out for Cesaro and Lana. They look good together - and she might just be what he needs to give him the kind of swagger (pun is unintended) they're trying to give him.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is Lana dating Rusev? He is ugly. :jose


If you're older than 20 then you should realize at this point that it isn't about looks. In fact most of the time it isn't about looks.

If you're younger than 20, then I can understand why you made this comment.

Well, at least, that's my rule of thumb anyways, I'm sure it's different for others.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena Wins LOL


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Cena Wins LOL


Bray took that shot like a fucking champ.

Thought this was cool.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


So the cameraman is gay ?? :


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Steenarooni :saul


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> If you're older than 20 then you should realize at this point that it isn't about looks. In fact most of the time it isn't about looks.
> 
> If you're younger than 20, then I can understand why you made this comment.
> 
> Well, at least, that's my rule of thumb anyways, I'm sure it's different for others.


Then you must be ugly too. HA JK. I wasnt being srs when I made that post.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

YES.YES. said:


> So the cameraman is gay ?? :


Must be, since he can't even keep the camera straight.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Rekt


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

YES.YES. said:


> So the cameraman is gay ?? :


Yeah....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rose asked Swagger to suck on his lollipop at a house show. fpalm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO ^


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

You know HHH wants it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Not funny but just awesome


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> You know HHH wants it.


"Rock tasted better" :hhh2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

This pic is really funny and i love it. Hahahahahahahhahaha can't stop laughing....:clap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Rekt


:19 Sec mark...

Where it becomes very clear the Bryan is lost and has no idea how to improvise on the spot. Stephanie saved that, otherwise god knows how long Bryan would have stood there with the blank face


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Sasquatch Sausages said:


> Must be, since he can't even keep the camera straight.


WOuldn't the third person be the person who is reading the meme????


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Funny or disturbing and awkward?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

"I must go my home planet needs me."


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ^


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

http://gifsound.com/?gif=24.media.t...blr_n6kp7mKnr41saykaxo1_400.gif&v=B5IjwaaRTec


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


<3 Steph.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Return Switch (Jun 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


...what the fuck is that thing?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Return Switch said:


> ...what the fuck is that thing?


Mr Peanut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Return Switch said:


> ...what the fuck is that thing?


It's Mr. Peanut!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


>


So disgusted. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SoHo (May 27, 2014)

enough with the CM Punk shit you marks. you would probably sell your mother just to have him back in WWE.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats not CM Punk shit you noob. Thats NHL shit.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL this guy behind hunter is afraid of the SLEDGEHAMMER :HHH


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:HHH


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## boxxx (May 28, 2014)

hehe,nice pic Jack!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

No wonder why he betrayed The Shield.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

SoHo said:


> enough with the CM Punk shit you marks. you would probably sell your mother just to have him back in WWE.


You sound so bitter that I'm willing to bet any money you were banned and then had to create a second account just to stay here and remain bitter.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> LOL this guy behind hunter is afraid of the SLEDGEHAMMER :HHH


Pretty sure that's Brock Lesnar guy.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> Pretty sure that's Brock Lesnar guy.


It is indeed.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

This isn't really funny - well, probably funny given how random it is but PVP (Prank vs Prank) has a youtube channel for their daily video blogs and in yesterday's vlog there was a JTG sighting! :lmao He was in the same line as them for some ice cream:










Vid here. ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnFNMtm9DfA


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It is indeed.


Finally got a new shirt lol. And how tf did this dude find JTG in that video?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

RustyPro said:


> Finally got a new shirt lol. And how tf did this dude find JTG in that video?


Cause this dude catches up with PVP's vlogs every other day.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone sit Cesaro down and talk to him about his entrance walk.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Frico said:


> This isn't really funny - well, probably funny given how random it is but PVP (Prank vs Prank) has a youtube channel for their daily video blogs and in yesterday's vlog there was a JTG sighting! :lmao He was in the same line as them for some ice cream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I watch them daily. I never noticed that on yesterdays vlog :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy shit, I watch them daily. I never noticed that on yesterdays vlog :lol


It wasn't until I took my eyes off Jeana at the 6:38 mark that I realized it was him before playing it again. Totally random. :


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Frico said:


> It wasn't until I took my eyes off Jeana at the 6:38 mark that I realized it was him before playing it again. Totally random. :


Gave ya some rep, great find buddy. :clap


----------



## NaskoZmeq (Jun 3, 2014)

Hhahahaha, this Santino pic made me cry.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT CESARO WALK :drake1


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not a fan of Eva, but she should have boxed that white bitch upside her head.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


:clap:clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

PROVE IT said:


> Not a fan of Eva, but she should have boxed that white bitch upside her head.



So, what happened there, just see a women walking away amd marie looking not that bright as she always does. X-D


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Back when DB was getting buried


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

PROVE IT said:


> Not a fan of Eva, but she should have boxed that white bitch upside her head.


Can someone explain this?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone explain this?


She basically implied Eva was a shitty wrestler by saying "I'm surprised they let you wrestle" and walked off :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone explain this?


http://youtu.be/sMU53atNyQs?t=56s


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> http://youtu.be/sMU53atNyQs?t=56s


Wow. Ok, I know Eva Marie doesn't set the world on fire with her wrestling or acting, but that was pretty brutal. That women that told her that is a straight up bitch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Also check this out: 





2:25


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> She basically implied Eva was a shitty wrestler by saying "I'm surprised they let you wrestle" and walked off :lol


LOL. I mean I don't like her either, but that warrants at least a slap.



NastyYaffa said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> lol not wrestling related but it reminds me of this
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

...


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Potential reference to the old logo? Or purely coincendental? Hmm. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ that looks sick.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know if you can embed vines, but :lmao

Mark Briscoe the GOAT
https://vine.co/v/MqgapbLJaaL


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Basic Jobberonics


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> http://youtu.be/sMU53atNyQs?t=56s


Jesus that was cold blooded.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO REFUNDS :drake1


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OMGeno said:


>


Gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get owned.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao :clap


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

So Bo Dallas is a son kane had with lita?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


I don't blame him :banderas


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMGeno said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=35043010

I laughed so hard at this :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cena with that gentleman game

:cena3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I see you jake.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Clicking through youtube and found this






Jack Swagger is a goddamn nerd.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NeyNey said:


> The Day The Belief Died


Know how they feel. 
I ordered Cena's Spinning U.S. Championship belt and the day the belt arrived JBL destroyed it on Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


RIGHT IN DA FEELZ


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting... a Shield quiz for the fangi.... WAIT! IS THAT A FREAKING TUTORIAL ON HOW TO DO THE EMMA DANCE?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cenas face when Nikki's talking about wedding 


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never gets old lol.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Frico said:


>


dang I couldn't stop laughing at this. brilliant


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Eva Marie mmm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BUST A MOVE


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Frico said:


> This isn't really funny - well, probably funny given how random it is but PVP (Prank vs Prank) has a youtube channel for their daily video blogs and in yesterday's vlog there was a JTG sighting! :lmao He was in the same line as them for some ice cream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only air time he's getting this year.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Not funny, but here's some (rare?) pictures of the WWF during the AE http://www.kingjerrylawler.com/stacykatkam.html


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

CM Punk ?? More like CM Drunk ! unk










No Comment on this one :heyman6


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

TNA Original said:


> CM Punk ?? More like CM Drunk ! unk


Looks like jorts really diminish wrestling skill


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God tier selling.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

A barber shop in my city... "Legasy" and the face of Cena.

My face was WTF.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

SovietWrestler said:


> A barber shop in my city... "Legasy" and the face of Cena.
> 
> My face was WTF.


:ti

:done


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Legasy :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Classic. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SovietWrestler said:


> A barber shop in my city... "Legasy" and the face of Cena.
> 
> My face was WTF.


omg... hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti Sami looking so out of place.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :ti Sami looking so out of place.


He really does :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Randy shows us how not to exit the ring fpalm










Rubber head :lmao










:sheamus


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

*WWE got the new batista who will join shield soon 
*


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

Santino 'the Animal' Marella.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

SovietWrestler said:


> A barber shop in my city... "Legasy" and the face of Cena.
> 
> My face was WTF.



CENA TRIMS LOL


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

That delayed reaction from Roman


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Get owned.


that happens to you and you just sit back down in your chair and stay quiet for the rest of the night


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

cookiepuss said:


> Cena with that gentleman game
> 
> :cena3


don't blame him for staring as Steph is looking amazing at the moment and better than I've ever seen her


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Classic. :lmao


one of the best :lmao:lmao

cameraman should have got a payrise for spotting that


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> That delayed reaction from Roman


He probably shit his pants :


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RustyPro said:


> Finally got a new shirt lol.


Btw, dude has his own shirt now and that's what he was wearing. 










http://barbershopwindow.com/markin-out-bro.html


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't be a lemon


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

xDD said:


>


Edge :bow


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Btw, dude has his own shirt now and that's what he was wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL IM BUYING IT! :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm so getting that shirt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuckin Sheik :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO I LOVE THE SHEIK'S TWEETS. I HOPE HE IS NOT SRS AND JUST FUCKIN AROUND THO. :deandre


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Ric Flair being a GOAT :woolcock










Matt "too fat too furious" Hardy :mark:










I don't know what to say about this. I'd put a Lance Stephenson smilie here if this website had one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Did some research and discovered the Sheik's twitter is a ploy.

http://100worstpeopleontwitter.tumblr.com/post/31458834871/32-the-iron-sheik


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Had no idea. 

Whoever is behind that fake account is doing a damn good job.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Had no idea.
> 
> Whoever is behind that fake account is doing a damn good job.


The Magen brothers' dad and Sheik were childhood friends in athletics in Iran. They get 20% and Sheik gets the rest. Sheik is actually 70-something years old right now, in a wheelchair, and he's a happy guy from what I've read. Those tweets are a joke and a way for him to make money and support his habits. I dont know if hes still doing drugs, but I think he stopped, and hes just enjoying his old age now. He's a patriot and loves being in America. Sheik's life is really interesting, lots of ups and downs. I recommend reading more about him. I read how he did so much for Hogan and Hogan never reciprocated. Hogan never hung out with the boys.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

There's not a thread for videos is there? Anyway, greatest promo ever:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

She wants some Breeze if you know what I mean


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Did some research and discovered the Sheik's twitter is a ploy.
> 
> http://100worstpeopleontwitter.tumblr.com/post/31458834871/32-the-iron-sheik












YOU RUINED IT DAMMIT !!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If this was already posted I apologize 








:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> If this was already posted I apologize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmaooo. I love it!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


>


I gagged in my mouth a little.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Getting negged for the picture I just posted :ti


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Getting negged for the picture I just posted :ti


Was it me, because i may have clicked the wrong button.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I admit. I laughed at the Batista in the class room one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao:lmao

Every single one of these images is fucking hilarious especially the Foley one


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Batista :mark:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> The Magen brothers' dad and Sheik were childhood friends in athletics in Iran. They get 20% and Sheik gets the rest. Sheik is actually 70-something years old right now, in a wheelchair, and he's a happy guy from what I've read. Those tweets are a joke and a way for him to make money and support his habits. I dont know if hes still doing drugs, but I think he stopped, and hes just enjoying his old age now. He's a patriot and loves being in America. Sheik's life is really interesting, lots of ups and downs. I recommend reading more about him. I read how he did so much for Hogan and Hogan never reciprocated. Hogan never hung out with the boys.


For anyone who didn't know, there is a movie coming out about the Sheikie:

http://sheikmovie.com/trailer

Already saw Jake Roberts and The Rock getting interviewed in the trailer and already interested to see it!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>



That dude looks like what I imagined the sidekick from Boy Meets World would have grown up to look like


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> For anyone who didn't know, there is a movie coming out about the Sheikie:
> 
> http://sheikmovie.com/trailer
> 
> Already saw Jake Roberts and The Rock getting interviewed in the trailer and already interested to see it!


Bro I've seen that documentary already, you can watch it in the media part of the forums, someone has posted it there to download.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Just came along this one:


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rocky. said:


> T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A


I feel so bad for some of the guys trapped in TNA, thank got AJ Styles got the fuck out of there.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going to hell lol.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

My high school football team has a bigger fanbase than TNA.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

lmao don´t be so mean xD


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


>


LOOOOL, the facial expressions are spot on. :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Isn't funny, but I thought this was a cool picture worth sharing.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Steph <333


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Damien said:


>


source?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

sizor said:


> source?


NXT Takeover Fallout aka the post show






Around the 29 minute mark


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

trips
wat r u doin
trips


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Randy Orton mentioned Chris Benoit on Twitter today


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

Somebody's gonna get either buried or future endeavored.

I was just about to post that tweet, lol.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> Randy Orton mentioned Chris Benoit on Twitter today


Orton mentioned Benoit :vince4


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

http://shittheuniversesays.tumblr.com/post/87819141876/shield-special-rollens-pls



fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> Randy Orton mentioned Chris Benoit on Twitter today


:hmm:

Got some balls on you Orton i give you a lot of :clap for actually saying "that" name.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^:lol rton2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


Why can't we get THIS Randy on tv instead of the one we have now?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


Owned. Lol.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Vintage Orton


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What did Orton say to her? I'm confused, I honestly have no idea how twitter works. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> What did Orton say to her? I'm confused, I honestly have no idea how twitter works. :lol


She tweeted to him "Why do you only reply to stupid people?" and he replied to her saying "you were saying?"
Implying she's stupid.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> She tweeted to him "Why do you only reply to stupid people?" and he replied to her saying "you were saying?"
> Implying she's stupid.


Oh haha, Vintage Orton


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha that would be the best day of my life if i got zinged good by Orton on twitter:cheer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Randy not giving a fuck. :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> http://shittheuniversesays.tumblr.com/post/87819141876/shield-special-rollens-pls
> 
> 
> 
> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


:heyman5

The amount of spelling mistakes makes my brain hurt:cuss:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :heyman5
> 
> The amount of spelling mistakes makes my brain hurt:cuss:


That amount of people who think it's still real make my head hurt, who are these retards who can't even type one line without one huge fuckup of a typo. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti​


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

^ out of all that... "Be a shield Seth" just keeps cracking me up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Parker said:


> :ti​


Wow, there's a lot of morons out there.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

^^^ "Da faq you said?" :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Wow, there's a lot of morons out there.


It's mainly fans from India/Middle East, they view WWE the same way the U.S did back in 1990.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

One from CMLL:


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Parker said:


> :ti​


"ENGLISH, MOTHERFUCKER!"


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

"Seth Rollins is a shitcunted asshole"

That's probably the best thing that was said on that hard to read page


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> It's mainly fans from India/Middle East, they view WWE the same way the U.S did back in 1990.


Really? I'm from the Middle East, and i know the business better than you



What a stupid


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> One from CMLL:


Omega in CMLL? Gotta watch that shit.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Bo-lieve in the Shield.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheNextBigSwing said:


> .


Fucking hilarious


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Parker said:


> Fucking hilarious


Thanks


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


The Matt Hardy meme needs more people laughing...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

to much cena orton in here..


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

There's enough homosexuality in the General WWE section as is. fpalm


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Parker said:


> :ti​


 :damn


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Anyone remember this? :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Lol, thats from when he was doing his first match in the indies after he got fired from WWE for chocking Justin Roberts with his own tie, and the audience threw ties in the ring. XD










Still looks brutal, Justin was really struggling there.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

OMGeno said:


> Bo-lieve in the Shield.


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sabu0230 said:


>


Rey Mysterio completes this picture :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Classic ^ :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was just listening to Ezekiel Jackson on my phone.. And then noticed the album art.. 









​


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:wall


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Look who got his Title back.....









http://www.wwe.com/superstars


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


Kill steen kill :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Look who got his Title back.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lel what is he, like a 2 or 3 time champ now?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :lel what is he, like a 2 or 3 time champ now?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heavyweight_Champions_(WWE)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_World_Heavyweight_Champions

15 Time Champ apparently.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

rouge said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heavyweight_Champions_(WWE)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_World_Heavyweight_Champions
> 
> 15 Time Champ apparently.


More title reigns than Cena. Well done Vacant, surely a shoe-in for the hall of fame.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rouge said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heavyweight_Champions_(WWE)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_World_Heavyweight_Champions
> 
> 15 Time Champ apparently.


:sodone :bow:bow:bow :done


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Thank fuck that was gone quick.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

sliplink said:


> Thank fuck that was gone quick.


Agreed. Hate that I managed to see it before it was


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The mods on this site don't get the credit they deserve. Now how does one go about unseeing something?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> The mods on this site don't get the credit they deserve. Now how does one go about unseeing something?


True that!


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Dean's got some tittees in hit hands.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


But let's be honest, EY had a better title run than D-BRy.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

sliplink said:


> Thank fuck that was gone quick.


What did I miss?? That cody pic?


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

sliplink said:


> Thank fuck that was gone quick.


what?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/Mju6W6JXvJe
Jerry :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

OMGeno said:


>


omfg...

http://youtu.be/bAvlSsRd18Q?t=1m9s


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :lel what is he, like a 2 or 3 time champ now?


He's held almost every title possible. 8*D


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zeb's signs. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

OMGeno said:


>


:lmao

My god he jiggles like a lava lamp


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love Zeb :done


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Zeitgeist said:


> But let's be honest, EY had a better title run than D-BRy.


If a tree falls in a forest and no one hears it did it make a sound?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh be still my beating heart

:faint:

Now i know what i want for my birthday AND christmas, Giggity


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Kid Grew Up and is still a wrestling fan today... (see my Sig)


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> This Kid Grew Up and is still a wrestling fan today... (see my Sig)


Seems legit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :lel what is he, like a 2 or 3 time champ now?





BarneyArmy said:


>


[/QUOTE]

:lmao ... Haha those were to be expected after that Layla segment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lol

Video here.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Sabu0230 said:


>


I swear they show this same match every week after NXT


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


So WWE is bringing in old-LOLTNA-gimmicks like the Johnson's.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

From the crowd on Raw yesterday:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Roman Reigns and Summer Rae back in FCW.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Damien said:


>


Haha weird, just came to post this video I found earlier:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Delishees (Jun 11, 2014)

Yuck Seth Tasting Dirty Gems Nasty


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Such a sick MITB spot.


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Such a sick MITB spot.


This is why wwe needs Jeff! A entertainer who risk his life each night just to entertain!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

wow2222 said:


> This is why wwe needs Jeff! A entertainer who risk his life each night just to entertain!


Screw that, we got Rollins now. That was Jeff in his prime, and that time is long gone.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeff Harvey


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone who has watched Parks & Recreation. I think we may have found the 4th member of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the hell


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The new WWE World Heavyweight Champion finally has his own entrance theme! If posted before then booooo-urns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> The new WWE World Heavyweight Champion finally has his own entrance theme! If posted before then booooo-urns.


I was glad to see Vacant get another run, even if it was going to be a little short. Saddest part is his new theme is better than most of the new ones WWE has put out the last two years because they aren't going with Jim Johnston.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

FUCKING LOL @ The Joey Mercury one


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas aaahhh shit.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen! We have a new champion!


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :banderas aaahhh shit.


Her pussy wet like wonton soup


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lol ^


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Omg just understood rollex = Rollins 8*D


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*JTG's reaction upon being officially released*


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^he's a hater


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Some Shinskay for ya:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Some Shinskay for ya:


Shinsuke the GOD, I love this guy.

Like half of the stuff I post in here, not really funny. But there's no better place to share random videos like this.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Found Ryder's new shirt some user posted on reddit:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Class


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> *JTG's reaction upon being officially released*


Amazing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Your daily dose of Super Dragon.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> *JTG's reaction upon being officially released*


So that's how he's been avoiding his release for years. If you don't pick up the phone they can't fire you. Everyone knows WWE only fires over the phone


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES.YES. said:


> So that's how he's been avoiding his release for years. If you don't pick up the phone they can't fire you. Everyone knows WWE only fires over the phone


You would think they would do it more formally and call a meeting rather than calling people and saying "You're not needed, GTFO".


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

H.I.M. said:


> You would think they would do it more formally and call a meeting rather than calling people and saying "You're not needed, GTFO".


Not so easy in a business where you're on the road 300 days a year, with a roster that is almost always split in half.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

thats tweet about ryder rocking back & forth is hikarious


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Because we all want more JTG


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Batista makes a little trip to NXT. This man is GOAT :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

weProtectUs said:


>


OMG :lmao


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> OMG :lmao




That was funny


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> You would think they would do it more formally and call a meeting rather than calling people and saying "You're not needed, GTFO".


"Hey, asshole! Guess who we just caught Sandra making new trunks for! You fucked up big time now. All these years, Vince forgot you even existed and now you're caught; You're fuckin' fired! Oh, we'd like to wish you the best in all your future endeavors..."


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Batista makes a little trip to NXT. This man is GOAT :lmao


He was wearing NORMAL JEANS??????

:faint:

I didn't think it was possible for Dave to even know how to wear normal jeans


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

o


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

It was good to be HBK back in the day. Check out the stampede later.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

hag said:


>


:lmao

That was the best part of NXT practically hogtying Bo to get him the hell out of the building


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> That was the best part of NXT practically hogtying Bo to get him the hell out of the building


I love the way he circles around. Very funny.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They just posted a followup of Bo being escorted out and later on he managed to escape again. XD


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

:jr: *Good Gawd almighty KING!, the Rabid Wolverine has returned tonight at Wrestlemania 31!*

:lawler: *Ahh!*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm starting to warm to Bo, it's a stupid gimmick, but it's stupidly brilliant, and like a true Rotunda, he nails his character.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

hag said:


> I love the way he circles around. Very funny.


I think someone needs to add the "Cops" theme to that video it'd make it more hilarious


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> :jr: *Good Gawd almighty KING!, the Rabid Wolverine has returned tonight at Wrestlemania 31!*
> 
> :lawler: *Ahh!*


:ti

I shouldn't have laughed but it was pretty funny when I saw the guy from MIB1.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lel


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)

Please somebody make a gif of Bo during R-Truth's entrance. hilarious!


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

RabbiVon said:


> Please somebody make a gif of Bo during R-Truth's entrance. hilarious!


This? Or something more specific?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao

https://vine.co/v/hUWUxMg9Bzl


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The Miz on Deal with it (TV Show) - fast forward to around 2:41 where it starts for him


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

My attempts at humor are not the best, but I was bored.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Gandhi said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> The Miz on Deal with it (TV Show) - fast forward to around 2:41 where it starts for him


This game is fucking awesome


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Gandhi said:


>


Van Persie with the rapist plunge!


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


shit this is creepy


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Brilliant :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This guy draws Steen into Saturday morning cartoons :lmao
http://saturdaymorningsteen.blogspot.ca/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> :lmao
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hUWUxMg9Bzl


Oh shit, that's actually pretty good :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the memories JTG

































































..Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol, those pictures are funny.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thunder Cunt said:


>


Saw that on facebook :lol


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)

Selfdestructo said:


> This? Or something more specific?


Thats awesome!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have anything to contribute, and I'm not going to be obnoxious and quote everything I like, but I just wanted to say thanks to the contributors in this thread. I've had some great laughs in here.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*WARNING*: Turn your volume down before watching this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo dancing to R-Truth's theme. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Every time I see Tyrion Lannister post I be like​


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get a load of this guy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is why Lebron never responds to John Cena





​


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Get a load of this guy.


:cesaro


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Parker said:


> Every time I see Tyrion Lannister post I be like


OMG DYING :lol


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


they will never fire kofi kingston the guy draws money in every royal rumble match


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

old man checking out dat ass!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Parker said:


> This is why Lebron never responds to John Cena​


I don't understand LeBron and Ginobili flopping comparison. Vlade Divac and Manu create flopping.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

I made it as far as page 32 without losing it... can this be back to Funny AND Random please?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ben_fletch said:


> old man checking out dat ass!


:banderas


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ben_fletch said:


> old man checking out dat ass!


Totally hit the rewind button on the network when that hot as fuck girl walked up the arena steps! Damn!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Decent arse to be fair :wall whoever is hitting that is one lucky guy/girl


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

????


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So I got these comics today at a convention in nYc. 

These are just some of the pages.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ben_fletch said:


> old man checking out dat ass!


Can't really say I blame him. From what I can see, her ass looks really nice lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv5mGdN_b2A

GOLD :lol​


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bayley belongs to Paige, AND NOBODY ELSE!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


> Bayley belongs to Paige, AND NOBODY ELSE!!!


Booty had me like :westbrook4


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Typical :steph and :HHH breakfast


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


Some people and their photoshopping, I swear :lol


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Get a load of this guy.


He looks like Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cesaro with hair wow


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus O'Neil knew what was up.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Cleavage said:


>


Bo is amazing


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


>


I actually came across another fan made Across the Nation intro a few weeks ago, I prefer this one


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


The shockmaster should have been 1. Debuts...botches...Was never seen again. :ti


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ladies and gents, stardust.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TJQ said:


>


:renee


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I blame Ghana vs USA for this one. Even thou US won.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> I blame Ghana vs USA for this one. Even thou US won.


Shouldn't Swagger have eliminated Kofi, then? :lol


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Shouldn't Swagger have eliminated Kofi, then? :lol


In your wet dreams yes, but it makes sense to have Kofi eliminate Swagger for the 'revenge' factor.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adyman said:


> In your wet dreams yes, but it makes sense to have Kofi eliminate Swagger for the 'revenge' factor.


If that's your idea of a wet dream then I'm a bit concerned for you.

Yeah, probably. I thought it was a clever little nod to the World Cup.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the internet sometimes. Source: http://weezel365.deviantart.com/


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kane's ass slid about 5 feet :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol iron sheik is comedy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

Hurry :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That comic drawing is cool but it's going to get quoted so many times it'll be the only post on a page.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Renee, you naughty girl.

:hayden3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's nsfw so I'm not gonna post any pictures, but there's an old blog called 'ringrat confessions' here. It's so ridiculous and laughable I just had to link it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Cleavage said:


>


:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TheJack said:


> Oh Renee, you naughty girl.
> 
> :hayden3


thought he was gonna do a middle finger


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's nsfw so I'm not gonna post any pictures, but there's an old blog called 'ringrat confessions' here. It's so ridiculous and laughable I just had to link it.


What the fuck is this shit thwagga?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> What the fuck is this shit thwagga?


Exactly what happens when bored fangirls have too much free time. I died laughing at it, it's so ridiculous that it's painful.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Exactly what happens when bored fangirls have too much free time. I died laughing at it, it's so ridiculous that it's painful.












i lawled :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I busted out laughing just by reading the title :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rusev and Lana go to an arcade :maury

http://instagram.com/p/pX0VQPBK1t/


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

made a meme and can't get the damn thing to post


----------



## Jaywhy619 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just had these on my computer.I'm not sure if any of these have been posted yet


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> i lawled :lmao


Best one :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

As stupid as Eva is she's so hawt.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


Why didn't you put the JTG one? That one was hilarious! Smh, you shouldn't be the one to just copy and paste Wrestlinglol images....


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35591001 said:


>


This gives me wood.

OT: I will never not laugh when I see this:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

People need to stop quoting multiple or huge picture posts. A lot of the pages are mostly full of people quoting pics just to say lol fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm done..


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho Addict said:


> I'm done..


You owe me a new pepsi. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Alex Song with the most electrifying move in all of sports entertainment


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Featuring posts from myself, Jack Thwagger, Punkaholic and others. This guy must have an account here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Chuck Taylor would be the one going down the slide.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

JTG Tweeted the best thing ever.

https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/479459830571089921


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JTG :lmao:lmao:lmao there had to be gold somewhere deep in his personality.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao the Titus pic, and WTF is Seth wearing? :lel I may get used to it soon enough tbh, it's diff, I guess.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JTG is honestly a legend, lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lol

I'd pay to see this happen in WWE i seriously swear to god.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> I'd pay to see this happen in WWE i seriously swear to god.


they should add playground matches :lmao


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Bo Wyatt said:


> they should add playground matches :lmao


Cena would actually get a face reaction for once. 8*D


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

xDD said:


>


this si good


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Check out some of the 24/7 Hardcore title matches back in 2000, fairly sure Crash got attacked by the Mean Street Posse in some kiddy playground place one week .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

#ROOT said:


> Check out some of the 24/7 Hardcore title matches back in 2000, fairly sure Crash got attacked by the Mean Street Posse in some kiddy playground place one week .


Was by The Headbangers in the arcade even took the fight to the ballpool haha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bo Wyatt said:


> they should add playground matches :lmao


It'd make matches with guys like Kofi and Seth Rollins more hilarious just imagine them in a moon bounce:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not really funny, but awesome lol


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> I'd pay to see this happen in WWE i seriously swear to god.


MAtches like this happened lots back in the late 90's WWE. Just type in "Crash Holly 24/7 match" or Crash Holly Hardcore" into google and you get stuff like him fighting the Headbangers in a Chuckie Cheese funhouse.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j6vJASmGpVaxGiTcw&sig2=dTzQAYgIRms41fTIf_-WTg


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

By JTG s twitter lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

#ROOT said:


> Check out some of the 24/7 Hardcore title matches back in 2000, fairly sure Crash got attacked by the Mean Street Posse in some kiddy playground place one week .


Haha. I can remember watching when he visits the circus and has to defend the title against 2 clowns.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


>












All the best wrestlers love koalas! :


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bo Wyatt said:


> they should add playground matches :lmao


Go watch some 24/7 Hardcore matches from the Attitude era.


----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

d9cheese said:


>


That's fake, not on his feed or on his WWE profile where the tweets show up after they are deleted.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TJQ said:


>


Hug, steen, hug?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> Hug, steen, hug?


"We need to PG-ify Kevin Steen. Put him with Bayley, and have him say HUG STEEN HUG. I smell money, Hunter" :vince5


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

This picture is even funnier now than when it first happened on the 1st episode of Legends House


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't get over Mojo making a stupid face in every pic, and not sure if he's being serious or not anymore. I think all his pics might be smiley worthy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

alexa fuckin bliss, need to change my pants!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> ^ lol


lol whats the story behind this? paige is so sex tho.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth Tyrion said:


> [/URL]


The GOAT poster


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> All the best wrestlers love koalas! :


The Rock and his Koala both laugh at your indy neckbeard heroes.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The Rock uses these pictures to show his muscles, look at the angle they took it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> lol whats the story behind this? paige is so sex tho.


Paige being herself on the indy scene is all I can take from it. :lol


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> The Rock uses these pictures to show his muscles, look at the angle they took it


The Koala is even drawing your attention to his arms, you can tell the little fellow is mocking Steen and Bryan's koala's because of their respectively flabby and non-muscular arms.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Not really funny, but awesome lol


when did Regal ever had a truly epic match?

he doesnt belong in there


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Angle :mark:


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> when did Regal ever had a truly epic match?
> 
> he doesnt belong in there


Watch Regal vs Ambrose, Regal vs cesaro


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

swagger_JOBS said:


> ^ lol


the ref should have turned around and nailed her


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Not funny but awesome though its fake.
Someone should make a thread about posting random stuff lol.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Way to big big to be post as an image but click on it for the AWESOMENESS http://www.roundheadillustration.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Wrestling-Mishmash-MARCH.jpg


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> Way to big big to be post as an image but click on it for the AWESOMENESS http://www.roundheadillustration.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Wrestling-Mishmash-MARCH.jpg


That's really fucking cool


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

HankHill_85 said:


>


This is awesome!

Feel Reigns should have been Batman just to fit with the theme of the other two.

Associating Reigns with Superman just reminds me too much of Cena and how they might have him go down a similar path **shudders**


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm pouring over that entire mish-mash image. Odd how The Rock seems to be absent. Haven't found him yet, but the 8 billion Cenas are the first thing I saw!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> Feel Reigns should have been Batman just to fit with the theme of the other two.
> 
> Associating Reigns with Superman just reminds me too much of Cena and how they might have him go down a similar path **shudders**


Well, it's not called the Batman Punch. :cool2


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm pouring over that entire mish-mash image. Odd how The Rock seems to be absent. Haven't found him yet, but the 8 billion Cenas are the first thing I saw!


Above the Cenas under Bryan


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm pouring over that entire mish-mash image. Odd how The Rock seems to be absent. Haven't found him yet, but the 8 billion Cenas are the first thing I saw!


Fire exit, left of the cage, taunting next to Bryan ! Amazing pic, I took some time observing, looking for particular wrestlers .. really cool, major probs to the illustrator! :clap


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

virus21 said:


>


Hehe, great!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Was just watching Smackdown and I see this, first time I've seen this for years!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

HankHill_85 said:


> Well, it's not called the Batman Punch. :cool2


I understand, but between Batman and Superman, take away the Superman Punch and Reigns is more similar to Batman.

Awesome picture nonetheless.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleavage, make it smaller


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My stream froze on this. :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The RVD weed pictures are really not funny anymore. And stop quoting pictures after it's already been posted just to say LOL.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Why, just why there is JBL on that pic and not the real wrestling god - Ric Flair?
Not to mention that MVPs promo was pretty much Ric Flair style.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's not a picture but it's BRACK LASNAR


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Why, just why there is JBL on that pic and not the real wrestling god - Ric Flair?
> Not to mention that MVPs promo was pretty much Ric Flair style.


Because, and bear with me here, there is a good chance that was just the one the make of the picture remembered first.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


fpalm ... Poor Orton.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

dat slo mo gif made me laugh so fcking hard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> fpalm ... Poor Orton.


" Vintage Orton "


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> " Vintage Orton "


"Maggle, look at the face of the company displaying tremendous head movement. Dropping his hands and showing no respect for McMahon's punching power." :jbl


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

And that´s why I usually dont like brawlers and brawling type matches.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Was just watching Smackdown and I see this, first time I've seen this for years!


I know it's been forever since we've seen the two titles together


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

geez


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> geez


Meh, the dude's clearly got a disability and Nikki either wasn't bothered or played it off as not upset him.

Of course it is a bit much, but it's not a normal occurrence and majority of people know that behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> geez


It was just a harmless hug and a kiss on the cheek. This on the other hand is fucking gross












4hisdamnself said:


> " Vintage Orton "


Oh lol. That's why this whole street fighting shit shouldn't even happen in the WWE. The punches etc look so fucking fake. They should always use weapons.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Meh, the dude's clearly got a disability and Nikki either wasn't bothered or played it off as not upset him.
> 
> Of course it is a bit much, but it's not a normal occurrence and majority of people know that behavior is unacceptable.


I don't see how anyone can say she's shallow after seeing how she played that off. I've gained respect for her.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ haha wtf did she pop a molly? she hot tho.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gif cut off just before Dean mastered her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao wtf jack


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


>


GET OVER HERE


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lol

To be fair they probably didn't think the cameras were on them and focused on the ring


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> geez


that guy is gonna get buried :cena5


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


This is beautiful more than funny to be honest... Just look at this art, so many memories and recognizable personalities.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

White Essence. said:


> This is beautiful more than funny to be honest... Just look at this art, so many memories and recognizable personalities.


I agree, these are pretty good posts still. Don't mind em, even given the thread title.

Amazing. Wonder how much time was put into it. (Y)


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


> I agree, these are pretty good posts still. Don't mind em, even given the thread title.
> 
> Amazing. Wonder how much time was put into it. (Y)


Long ass time and effort. Can we find out who made it?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Long ass time and effort. Can we find out who made it?


http://www.roundheadillustration.co...shmash-the-history-of-wrestling-in-one-image/


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sister Abogail is coming.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao white people.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is dead, enter Jon Moxley.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Dean Ambrose is dead, enter Jon Moxley.


His titantron says otherwise. And he was doing this stuff down in FCW as Dean Ambrose. 

I really don't get the persistence in referring to former indy guys as their indy names just because of a wardrobe change.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> His titantron says otherwise. And he was doing this stuff down in FCW as Dean Ambrose.
> 
> I really don't get the persistence in referring to former indy guys as their indy names just because of a wardrobe change.


Because when they start channeling characteristics of their former wrestling personas then referring to them is one thing, and makes sense. Though if you're talking about something like somebody in a RAW discussion thread saying "That Bryan Danielson segment was awful" then I get what you mean, that's retarded. It does slip on occasion but some people almost make it their goal to refer to them by old ring names.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Alberto Mysterio, that made me laugh fcking hard :duck

they need to get Alberto Mysterio on the roster asap :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

rouge said:


>


:lmao what the fuck? Looks like PAC or Ricochet.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I was inspired by Seth's new ring gear.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

#BulletClubSelfie


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> #BulletClubSelfie


NJPW needs to do a suzuki gun vs bullet club clan war asap before bullet club split up


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

TJQ said:


> :lmao what the fuck? Looks like PAC or Ricochet.


It's one of Rollins old partners. Pretty sure that's Rollins watching on the apron.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Good shit :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Michael Elgin putting Scotty 2 Hotty to shame :lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like Bluetista was created 2 years ago:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10877678-post3980.html


virus21 said:


>


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


Just imagine this match with this ref 








And


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone have that gif from the last Smackdown? the one where a random chick touched Roman Reigns arm and then smelt her hand afterwards?


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's not PG, Trips!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hhhfan474 said:


> That's not PG, Trips!


:trips is not impressed :lmao

Sidenote: why does a woman that is as tall as Steph fell the need to wear heels that make her 6 inches taller?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

omg HHH and steph having sex must be something spectacular


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

steph in heels :trips5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I need that "21 & what" shirt.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Beat me if you can. Survive...BRLAGHDRAHFHATAVAJ!!!*

- Vic


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


Steen is just asking himself to get buried :HHH2:hbk2 I can already see his NXT name: Ripper Blowfist :zayn2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


:trips5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Put these over your cold titties at night.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

PRAISE THE HELIX FOSSIL :bow


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


Rick Knox :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL PIZZA.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

C'mon now Jerry.... She's too old for ya bro!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lawler not giving a fuck.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lawler you perv. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

EDIT: Why is it every time I hit submit I end up under Thwagger :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> EDIT: Why is it every time I hit submit I end up under Thwagger :lmao


It's magic.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

There's the Lawler we all know and love! :cole3 :lawler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A very young luke harper.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> A very young luke harper.


:lol


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Chrome said:


> There's the Lawler we all know and love! :cole3 :lawler


like none of us would do the same damn thing lol


----------



## HornyForAJ. (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't blame Lawler! You would do the same...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Not funny but awesome.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Lawler not giving a fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> > :lmao what a creep


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Saw this on FB, found it amusing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't be the only one who finds the placement of the wrestlers on this matchcard hilarious, right? Swagger and Kofi just hanging on the ends there wondering how their asses even made it into the match. :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't be the only one who finds the placement of the wrestlers on this matchcard hilarious, right? Swagger and Kofi just hanging on the ends there wondering how their asses even made it into the match. :lol


lol true.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

RVD's expression in that pic :lmao :lmao

Dude needs to cut a laid back promo every week, it's hilarious :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> RVD's expression in that pic :lmao :lmao
> 
> Dude needs to cut a laid back promo every week, it's hilarious :lol


HAHAHA He never gets mad. True stoner.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

TJQ said:


> EDIT: Why is it every time I hit submit I end up under Thwagger :lmao


CHUCK TAILOR IS AWESOME


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> RVD's expression in that pic


I know, right?










- Vic


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


It's actually really fucking uncanny how spot-on that was.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/file/pic/photo/2014/06/507063ca51682a8b163cf06169007ec7_1024.jpg


It's actually the pipe of a chicha, I think you americans use the word "hooka" to name it


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> A very young luke harper.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


Holy Christ that's terrifying...


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


YES!!! Dashing CN is back, I thought he died.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Why is it every time I submit I end up under Thwagger


Well this certainly merits a quote.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Dat Cena spotlighting.... Looks like we know whose winning at MITB


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


*YEAH YEAH YEAH*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oldie, but still hilarious.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That Kofi pic made me laugh more than anything I've ever seen in these threads.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ AHHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Kevin Dunn:side:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Oh No! I thought we had this contained to the WOW section, dammit, its broken containment!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


looks like punk is pregnant :


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

This might be a bit random, not really related to wrestling, (and also not a picture), but let's admit it - can you really watch this video:






without thinking of :hunter ?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

King Gimp said:


>


Damn, Punks stomach looks like Bo.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

xDD said:


> Damn, Punks stomach looks like Bo.


BOst in the World


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

xDD said:


> Damn, Punks stomach looks like Bo.


Obviously Punk BOlieves! - :bo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CupofCoffee said:


> This might be a bit random, not really related to wrestling, (and also not a picture), but let's admit it - can you really watch this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can, because first thing I thought of was :cena5 :vince5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^what


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> ^what


Yes, who the heck was that? :lol
I didn't watch the spike era pretty much.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

^I think that's Lance Storm.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of Goldust and random people.






:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


Pretty sure that's lance storm.

Check out that shirt tho.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So does that mean the formerly unamerican Lance Storm was a Real American before the Real Americans were Real Americans?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The captions you guys could come up with for this...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The captions you guys could come up with for this...


Well I'll go with the obvious:

"So this is how I got my push from Vince..." I think you can all fill in the blank here

Or

"Last Night, Nikki and I did ______ then, she wanted ________, followed by_________"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The captions you guys could come up with for this...


"Wait till they find out we're main eventing Wrestlemania 31"


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*they say a picture is worth a thousand words. #cena*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: they say a picture is worth a thousand words. #cena*

I prefer this gif.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The captions you guys could come up with for this...


"I want to put it in your butt."

LOL How Sheamus smiles.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^^^ BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHA INFITE REP!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The True Believer said:


>


:lol

Sweet jesus that was so hilarious


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The captions you guys could come up with for this...


"Jerry Lawler actually told me he fucked paige after the show"


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

King Gimp said:


>


Punk is giving the person taking that picture such a dirty look, lmao don't blame him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gets me every time :lmao






The commentary :maury


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WrestleMestle said:


>


:lmao I love Sheamus but I read this perfectly in their voices and now I'm dying laughing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WrestleMestle said:


>


:sodone

My God that was hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Parker said:


> Gets me every time :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. Tears in my eyes. "New Yack ees down!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thought ya'll would get a kick out of like...20 year old Sandow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Thought ya'll would get a kick out of like...20 year old Sandow.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Thought ya'll would get a kick out of like...20 year old Sandow.


Glad he has the beard now... Yeesh...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So is that the dictionary definition of Baby Face?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So is that the dictionary definition of Baby Face?


Seriously.

I'm incredibly curious as to how he'd look if he shaved it off all right now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I'm incredibly curious as to how he'd look if he shaved it off all right now.


He's s(h)aving it for his face turn. :drake1


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

>


Lol, "We the people" shirt and Stardust origins


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

"Masterbate" :duck


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Thought ya'll would get a kick out of like...20 year old Sandow.


Looks like a cross between Edge & Billy Kidman


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Parker said:


> Gets me every time :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit this is hilarious i can't stop laughing


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I'm incredibly curious as to how he'd look if he shaved it off all right now.


This is how he looked in 2011. Skip to 1:35.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ziggler's a little under the weather at the moment.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Ziggler's a little under the weather at the moment.


Damn, that man can sell!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Ziggler's a little under the weather at the moment.


Swagger CLEARLY injuring another opponent ON PURPOSE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger CLEARLY injuring another opponent ON PURPOSE.


Nah, just Ziggler selling LIKE A BOSS. :ziggler3


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> So does that mean the formerly unamerican Lance Storm was a Real American before the Real Americans were Real Americans?


No it just means that Lance didn't have his own merchandise in mid 2002 and just wore a WWE 9/11 tribute shirt


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger CLEARLY injuring another opponent ON PURPOSE.


Ziggler making swagger look watchable


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns doing a Paul Bearer impression. You listen to it here, it's pretty lol worthy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Reigns doing a Paul Bearer impression. You listen to it here, it's pretty lol worthy.


Believe it or not, I can do a spot on Paul Bearer impression. I don't do it was much anymore since the guy's dead now and it feels awkward doing it.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this pic is damn funny


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


That really was a fantastic match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> I think this pic is damn funny


Wow, a Jack Swagger fan makes threads about Jack Swagger...we're all SO surprised. fpalm

Take your bull to the rants section, creeper. And you really are a creeper at this point I'm not just saying that. Stop spamming threads with your b/s when it's irrelevant.

Edit: Lol, yet there are people spamming personal photos of Punk and Aj Lee, posting about wanting to suck toes and how much they wanna have sex with Stephanie McMahon in vivid detail, but I'm weird for wanting to start conversations on a talent I like? Okay. I see the priorities here.

Either way, this isn't the thread for it. Use rants.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

@thwagger
I pity ur humour sense
But I guess u lyk sex interchange jokes like d threads u hv made

But please dont make this a fighting thread


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


>


Weed the people. :cena4


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kinda old, but pretty entertaining. From here. Can't find the video, though.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lil Mark said:


>


Oh my god :ti


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TheWrasslin'Turd (Jun 26, 2014)

lol awesome


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Reigns doing a Paul Bearer impression. You listen to it here, it's pretty lol worthy.


neeeeeerd


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

This illustration is so awesome..
http://www.roundheadillustration.co...shmash-the-history-of-wrestling-in-one-image/

Anyone see Cena? I don't...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Kinda old, but pretty entertaining. From here. Can't find the video, though.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Ziggler's a little under the weather at the moment.


You wish you could pull that off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DCR said:


> You wish you could pull that off.


Is it just me, or does he get more and more twisted up each time that gif appears? :lol


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Is it just me, or does he get more and more twisted up each time that gif appears? :lol


It's like great art. You see something new every time you look at it on loop.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Legion103 said:


> This illustration is so awesome..
> http://www.roundheadillustration.co...shmash-the-history-of-wrestling-in-one-image/
> 
> Anyone see Cena? I don't...


I actually see 10 of him in that picture...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> I actually see 10 of him in that picture...


The JUNE UPDATE has the real Cena next to a fan wearing a shirt that says I HATE CENA. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Aj Lee honestly looks about 13 lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

donlesnar said:


> I think this pic is damn funny


That's really creepy. I kinda get the weird little obsession you have over Swagger, but the gender swapping thread?

Actually no, your obsession is bordering on criminal, appreciate the gifs though!


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

CruelAngel77 said:


> That's really creepy. I kinda get the weird little obsession you have over Swagger, but the gender swapping thread?
> 
> Actually no, your obsession is bordering on criminal, appreciate the gifs though!


Here's an idea, don't turn Wrestling into your own perverted fetishes because not everyone watches to get off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


> That's really creepy. I kinda get the weird little obsession you have over Swagger, but the gender swapping thread?
> 
> Actually no, your obsession is bordering on criminal, appreciate the gifs though!





Lil Mark said:


> Here's an idea, don't turn Wrestling into your own perverted fetishes because not everyone watches to get off.


You guys did notice the.. change in status of the person who posted that. It might be best to let the subject drop.(Y)


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How to sell a chokeslam 101 :lol


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Argothar said:


>


Greatest Finisher of all time. Use the force to chokeslam a sunabitch. It's perfect because you don't have to lift the person so you can use it on anybody.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The dubya dubya eee would never use The Force.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Aj Lee honestly looks about 13 lol


have you actually seen a 13 year old lol

she looks like your average petite mid 20's chick like a mila kunis


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:zayn3 they SO badass.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :zayn3 they SO badass.


Is it bad that I think Swagger would be really good in that role? I probably wouldn't mind it tbh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Barrett is injured and Swagger is fired, :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Is it bad that I think Swagger would be really good in that role? I probably wouldn't mind it tbh.


Not even. But WWE would treat it like a Nexus when CM Punk was their leader. lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not even going to try to rationalize the Rowan ones.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That Bo Dallas one is fucking horrifying.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TJQ said:


> That Bo Dallas one is fucking horrifying.


But it's not exactly innacurate. Bo's smile makes like he's been drug facedown behind a car. Over a speed bump.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

TJQ said:


> That Bo Dallas one is fucking horrifying.


Have you ever seen Super Jail? It's basically the same animation style they use. And that show is one of the creepiest shows I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> Have you ever seen Super Jail? It's basically the same animation style they use. And that show is one of the creepiest shows I've ever seen in my life.


Truer words never spoken. I made the mistake of watching Superjail at home a couple of nights after a major surgery, having just taken some pretty heavy duty muscle relaxers. Let me tell you, seeing that show while under the influence of any of mind-altering substance is like taking a glimpse into hell itself. Still gives me chills lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> I'm not even going to try to rationalize the Rowan ones.


link to the tumblr


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> link to the tumblr


http://muscle-temple.tumblr.com/


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

:cena6 :bryan2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> :cena6 :bryan2


----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

not a picture but this is hilarious


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

AlexMarth said:


> not a picture but this is hilarious


You only need to put whatever is after the = in the link.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Man. The Legend. The Hardcore Risk Taker. Chuckie Taylor.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I love AJ, but this is actually funny :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CM BURN!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nylander is 18 lol Punk is an idiot. I admit he looks young tho.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Best T-shirt ever!


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

You have seen it, and you cannot unsee it! IT'S FRIDAY! FRIDAY! Smoking weed with Swagger on FRIDAY!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


> You have seen it, and you cannot unsee it! IT'S FRIDAY! FRIDAY! Smoking weed with Swagger on FRIDAY!


Guess I wasn't the only one that saw them as dopplegangers.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dave Ambrose, Seth Helmsley, and Randy Reigns


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see now :lol


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brauny said:


>





Hawkke said:


> ?


I think thats babyface Rollins.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

was just about to post that Eve post. :lel

As long as she doesn't search any deeper on google she should be alright lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are some long toes


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

IWC after Barrett's injury was announced.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jack Thwagger said:


> IWC after Barrett's injury was announced.


LIES! I'm part of the IWC and I like Swagger even more now .


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TJQ said:


>


Oh my God this is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> Luke Harper :mark:


da God :faint:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> Luke Harper :mark:


Ref's reaction at the impact. :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Just depressing.

- Vic


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


The BOst Vs. The Beast


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KERMIT. :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

The Bolla Twins.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


"Brock, it's okay to lose... to me. But if you want to beat the Undertaker again, all you have to do is BO LIEVE!!!"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The man himself, John Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> :cena6 :bryan2


Bellas in their normal looking days


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely Nikki hanging on Chioda. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


>


Is that Vince having a go at someone who dared to oppose a dancing gimmick? Or Cena losing? Or a segment not involving vomit? Or anything that doesn't plain fucking stink of six thousand bags of shit?

Seriously, who IS that?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Goldust in blackface


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> Is that Vince having a go at someone who dared to oppose a dancing gimmick? Or Cena losing? Or a segment not involving vomit? Or anything that doesn't plain fucking stink of six thousand bags of shit?
> 
> Seriously, who IS that?


Think it was when Vince had the storyline with God. :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


Dude knows :lmao


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dude knows :lmao


Oh my God! The ratings! The ratings are skyrocketing!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lil Mark said:


> Oh my God! The ratings! The ratings are skyrocketing!


:vince5 :vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton spits dat hot fire.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

try not to cry


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## -Calm_Mind- (Jun 19, 2014)

The Titty Master and the future face of the WWE. Yep, _that_ face!

Ambrose: "Roman, show them how I master titties."


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Punk better watch out :batista2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:wall AJ's name on the title... 

she could be returning at MITB :mark:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Punk better watch out :batista2


but he said woman


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I love AJ, but this is actually funny :lmao


He blocked the guy for this. :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CruelAngel77 said:


>


:lmao

Where is THAT Randy hiding we need him back RIGHT NOW damn it


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>








We should be able to vote on pictures to delete in this thread that make no sense and that are useless...like the Paige one.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> We should be able to vote on pictures to delete in this thread that make no sense and that are useless...like the Paige one.


but she is the antidiva!!!111111111


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> Luke Harper :mark:












My gawd.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Who will win the fight for the title? :cena3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


That one picture of that one dog got that title more exposure than 75% of Ambroses' whole title reign! :lol


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is probably my favorite moments involving Jack Swagger.






Rey got his ass handed to him. :lmao

I also like how watching this video now, I actually understand a good portion of what that doctor was saying since I've been studying in Anatomy and Physiology for 2 years now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> This is probably my favorite moments involving Jack Swagger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, back in the days of the All American American....American American American.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Haha that's awesome. I'm glad she's being funny about it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

mad skills from Orton


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> mad skills from Orton


Damn, I haven't laughed this hard in a while. I'm saving that gif.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


The only thing worse than that match was the 20 second close up of Summer Rae crying after the match.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"The odds never stood a chance" - :cena3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


:lmao I'm sure he's celebrating with a 6 pack and a cyanide pill.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The True Believer said:


>


Are you watching bruce blitz? He just talked about that :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> The only thing worse than that match was the 20 second close up of Summer Rae crying after the match.


I honestly only cared about Fandango's snazzy ref shirt.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are you watching bruce blitz? He just talked about that :lmao


Seriously? Go figure.

I was actually going to Wikipedia and seeing the Money In the Bank 2014 page and then I went ahead and clicked on the Battleground 2014 page and I saw that. :lol


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

TJQ said:


> The only thing worse than that match was the 20 second close up of Summer Rae crying after the match.


That match convinced me to finally get up and go get a 7$ piece of Pizza that I promised myself wouldn't buy.



Jack Thwagger said:


> I honestly only cared about Fandango's snazzy ref shirt.


Same, I was 2 sections/24 or so rows behind the commentators and I noticed it the second he came out.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Torrie Wilson looking good for a woman who is 38:shocked:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

mother of god, Torrie Wilson is such a milf. Would bang 10/10 :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are you watching bruce blitz? He just talked about that :lmao


People actually enjoy listening to him?

I swear I got cancer when I listened to him for a minute.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> People actually enjoy listening to him?
> 
> I swear I got cancer when I listened to him for a minute.


i know he constantly says wrestling is a sport lol he acts like it is the ufc or pro boxing someone needs to tell him pro wrestling is scripted


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

RKO on Cesaro or spiderwalk by Bray gifs plz?

upd: found 1st


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^

:lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


LOLOLOLOL YOU CAN CLOSE THE THREAD


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

These Cena pictures are gold.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


One of these women is not like the other:

That's right, its Brie Bella :maury


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> RKO on Cesaro or spiderwalk by Bray gifs plz?
> 
> upd: found 1st


:lmao

Give Orton a fucking raise after this


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

that HHH and Sandow gif just won the internet :duck


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


:maury


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Wrestling's #1 Heel "Good Guy" :cena3


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> One of these women is not like the other:
> 
> That's right, its Brie Bella :maury


brie has the prettiest face of the 3 tho which is more important than bra size:bryan


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


the thing is, he thinks hes being so smart but he must be deaf cause last time I checked last night he got booed out of his home fucking town!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> the thing is, he thinks hes being so smart but he must be deaf cause *last time I checked last night he got booed out of his home fucking town!!*


dont think so:cena2
https://t.co/V4ApsInCyV


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

So tht's it, they turned the crowd heel :lmao


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


 









I fucking love it :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>



such a shame that instead of capitalizing on a guy who gets this type of reaction, WWE chooses to treat him as Cena-filler-heel #5358


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ is looking better than ever. :yum::yum::yum:










Ziggler is all like :ass


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL ^


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


That was a fantastic segment. Jack even had "Lets go swagger" chants :banderas ..That was definitely a great face turn. Can't wait to see more of this feud.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


Can someone modify this in some way so we wouldn't know when it loops?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PalladiumL said:


> Can someone modify this in some way so we wouldn't know when it loops?


Maybe with the first two steps, but not much after that as it starts drifting back too fast.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


>


That's what he reminded me of! It's been bugging me that I couldn't think of what it was Bo looked like. This is the exact thing I compared him to when I first saw him :lol


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> spiderwalk by Bray gifs plz?


LOL at heyman's face


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

p862011 said:


> dont think so:cena2
> https://t.co/V4ApsInCyV


Lol do you not hear all the boos at the end? I was there, people seemed to be to busy being pissed off that he was winning to boo. He was getting flipped off by half the crowd when he was parading around the ring with the titles.









This isn't mine, but still funny despite grammatical error.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Try thinking.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


I've managed to stop watching most RAWs for a long time now. Just looking up results online and watching PPVs. But now more than ever am I more inclined not to watch.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

this is the best thing i've ever seen in my life


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Steiner beat me up said:


> this is the best thing i've ever seen in my life


Punk blocked him for this. zD


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

YES.YES. said:


> LOL at heyman's face


Heyman's fucking face.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YES.YES. said:


> LOL at heyman's face


What a useless spot :lol Should have done that when someone was in the ring alone so he would scare them


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Punk blocked him for this. zD


Well of course he did, it's OK for him to mock someones youthful appearance for attention, but it's certainly not ok for someone to mock his wife's youthful appearance. 

I normally wouldn't laugh at jokes like that guy made to Punk. But in his case, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Dream Stable*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> ZiggsnEmma[/IMG]


Ouch, just Ouch :lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Steiner beat me up said:


>


Or it's a 51...foreshadowing the next 30+ years of the company right there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Or it's a 51...foreshadowing the next 30+ years of the company right there.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Man that really depressed the fuck out of me


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


Or a new season of Orange and Black.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This one is old, but it still gets me every time. It's still true to this day when you think about it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:done


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there a gif of this guy when Jericho came out :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


Who the the top left?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


That should be a picture of Vince and Dunn in there, not Hunter.



Triple-B said:


> Who the the top left?


Kaitlyn, She wasn't gone all that long ago. :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

lol,fucking awesome tweet punk


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


They lost :lmao. Punk is late unk2


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> They lost :lmao. Punk is late unk2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> They lost :lmao. Punk is late unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> They lost :lmao. Punk is late unk2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Context is everything.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Context is everything.


:lmao That got a laugh out of me


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Back to $9.99, she is re-instated. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Sweet lord jesus that's the most hilarious thing i've seen on this thread.

Maybe that god awful Scouse family Jeremy seems to have on all the time can act as extended extras to the AJ/Punk story


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocky. said:


> T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A T N A


This is awful to see.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

What happened to Punk's tattoo's in that pic? :troll


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:done


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


Lita looks like she's on meth in this mugshot :jay


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


I honestly believe his future cash-in will fail.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> I honestly believe his future cash-in will fail.


His and many more to come.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Went to Angle's wikipedia and saw this. :maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

This sequence of tweets from a few days ago is priceless...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone know how to make gifs bigger without making them a huge file size?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

cactus_jack22 said:


>


a wild val venus appears :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> Went to Angle's wikipedia and saw this. :maury


LMFAOOOO.

oh, it's true, it's DAMN true :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


:maury


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That little girl just fell in love.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


fpalm Anyways...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


dude you're a joke making fun of 6 year old girls


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


What the fuck is wrong with you?

Oh, and 1 child and her mom are LITERALLY the reason for the PG era? Them alone? Good job.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> dude you're a joke making fun of 6 year old girls


Who's making fun? Not me. I'm just stating the truth about WWE's current desperate state simply refusing to evolve thanks to fat soccer-moms and their ugly annoying moronic shite little kids.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


*Gone from the thread. :kermit


Carry on.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that must be a nice crystal ball you have to know she's a soccer mom and the kid is a moronic little shit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


:grande


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>












But seriously, of all the things to get busted for, while working in WWE. Not to mention you just bought an i pad which is more expensive. lol I just don't know.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Afnorok said:


> Who's making fun? Not me. I'm just stating the truth about WWE's current desperate state simply refusing to evolve thanks to fat soccer-moms and their ugly annoying moronic shite little kids.


And I'm just stating the truth that you are part of the reason why the IWC tends to be a big time joke.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's Big E McMahon....










:vince5 :langston2


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Idiots, idiots everywhere. Why you are laughing at this move? 
That move is called "indian death lock".
A legit martial arts move. seriously people.... if you don't know wrestling and martial arts- STFU and don't post shit .

HHH used it on his early years.

bitches


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sizor said:


> Idiots, idiots everywhere. Why you are laughing at this move?
> That move is called "indian death lock".
> A legit martial arts move. seriously people.... if you don't know wrestling and martial arts- STFU and don't post shit .
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not because of what Fandango is doing?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That little girl just fell in love.


:lol

Aw her first sexy man crush :ex:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Are you sure it's not because of what Fandango is doing?


LOLOLOLOLOLOL I JUST NOTICED THAT!!!!


DEFUK IS RIGHT WITH HIM?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol this couldn't have ended well. :side:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this today:


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

AJ Lee and CM Punk's Baby


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol this couldn't have ended well. :side:


COBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is so tacky-ly American that it's almost comical. I love it.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Chrome said:


> It's Big E McMahon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nose candy in the back eh.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> ^ That ugly little shit and her fatass mommy is literally the reason we still stuck in PG era with John Cena as the world champion.


I rather have her cheer for Reigns than for Super Cena, i think i even heard her screaming for Reigns when he approached.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Who's making fun? Not me. I'm just stating the truth about WWE's current desperate state simply refusing to evolve thanks to fat soccer-moms and their ugly annoying moronic shite little kids.


But it was okay when you were growing up as a child watching WWE with your parents right?

Sad fool. unk2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Gotta Catch Em' All Brother
















U Mad Punk Fans :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's gonna happen soon. :wall :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's gonna happen soon. :wall :mark:


I just posted this a page back. :side: Trying to steal my thunder, Wagg?

Either way, that's awesome. Swagger's finally been highlighted with those of patriotic GOATs. :banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Not really a picture, not sure if funny, but deserves a view:






Oh Wade, if only the WWE monkeys let that last part ever be true :bow


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ATF said:


> Not really a picture, not sure if funny, but deserves a view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas Oh Wade!

I've honestly never really noticed how badly out of place his nose is


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It's finally happens: SinCaraMania!

http://vimeo.com/99882867#at=102


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> But it was okay when you were growing up as a child watching WWE with your parents right?
> 
> Sad fool. unk2


I watched wrestling when I was a kid to get away from my parents. LOL @ anyone that had to watch WWE with their parents :lol


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Guar said:


> I watched wrestling when I was a kid to get away from my parents. LOL @ anyone that had to watch WWE with their parents :lol


Some kids actually like their parents and enjoy spending time with them. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Just thought about this wich attire will sandow use in the game?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Funny you think he's even in it.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Botchamania presents: SinCaraMania!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

shockmasterrrr :lmao


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Chucky has better mic skills than Rick Steiner https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1DHgdVKeE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Money-money yea yea...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Long shot, but here goes.

There was a guy on Twitter who claimed to be the real Sid. He posted a lot, including interacting with fans, thanking them and answering their questions, as well as speaking about the current WWE and TNA products, live-tweeting, as well as berating Ryback for a good few days and few hundred posts for not being very polite about him an interview. A lot of people, myself included, were suspicious and doubted it was the real guy but the amount of sheer effort that went into it (Easily hundreds of posts a week, including Q and A's and stuff,) and the fact if you tried to say he wasn't Sid, he and 50 or so of his fans would reply and it would cause your Twitter to go off for an hour or so, it wasn't worth it. His Twitter, and especially the Ryback stuff, was trending at some points as well as reported on websites and stuff so it was whatever.

Which leads me to mid-2012, this Sid is on Twitter giving his usual Raw live-tweet when all of a sudden, out-of-the-blue and in keeping with their legends returning pre-Raw 1000, the real Sid shows up on Raw whilst this guy on Twitter is tweeting about the Heath Slater segment that is leading to Sid's return, cue mini-twitter implosion and mental breakdown of the guy who even tweeted whilst Sid was in the ring. 

I was talking to someone about this recently and thought how funny it was, but unfortunately can't find the guy on Twitter anymore or the Tweets. Anybody remember this, or better yet have any screenshots or anything?

Hope others got a laugh from this too!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

3:15

Some dude screaming ''Cena you suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck'' :lmao :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Guar said:


> I watched wrestling when I was a kid to get away from my parents. LOL @ anyone that had to watch WWE with their parents :lol


But at one point you were a child watching wrestling? Point proven.



CupofCoffee said:


> Some kids actually like their parents and enjoy spending time with them. Nothing wrong with that.


This.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it bad that I'd rather have that Shockmaster cover for WWE2K15 a page back instead of the Cena one they're coming out with?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Long shot, but here goes.
> 
> There was a guy on Twitter who claimed to be the real Sid. He posted a lot, including interacting with fans, thanking them and answering their questions, as well as speaking about the current WWE and TNA products, live-tweeting, as well as berating Ryback for a good few days and few hundred posts for not being very polite about him an interview. A lot of people, myself included, were suspicious and doubted it was the real guy but the amount of sheer effort that went into it (Easily hundreds of posts a week, including Q and A's and stuff,) and the fact if you tried to say he wasn't Sid, he and 50 or so of his fans would reply and it would cause your Twitter to go off for an hour or so, it wasn't worth it. His Twitter, and especially the Ryback stuff, was trending at some points as well as reported on websites and stuff so it was whatever.
> 
> ...


Only found this

[URL="http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/257463-wwe-legends-twitter-account-revealed-to-be-fake[/URL]


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats why i only follow twitter accounts of people who are verified who they are.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Thats why i only follow twitter accounts of people who are verified who they are.


Makes sense.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Who's making Renee explode?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*WWE's 2K15 Cover*










*Who Should Actually Be On The Cover*














*I'm Just Kidding, We All Know Who Really Deserves It*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Could of swore I've seen gay pornos with the same setup :trips5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Who's making Renee explode?


The Titty Master himself. :ambrose


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

^
Where is this from?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

laicho said:


> ^
> Where is this from?


Bareback Locker room hookups #2

Doesn't look WWE branded so prolly one of Ryder's online shows


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Who's making Renee explode?


Only a titty master can make a lady feel that way.

Source: http://vimeo.com/99599720


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Found this way more funnier than i should have!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL damn right you need protection APA style


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Who is dat on the lower left corner?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Its botchamania 253 time!!!

http://vimeo.com/99758808


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

It's The Patriot. He had the same music as Angle.


----------



## flugelbinder (Mar 16, 2014)

Al Borland said:


> Could of swore I've seen gay pornos with the same setup :trips5


You watch gay porn?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


:booka


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao ^


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

I was bored and made these.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

flugelbinder said:


> You watch gay porn?


:saul


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

flugelbinder said:


> You watch gay porn?


dont we all? it´s called monday night raw.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.




you nasty brah, but i'd eat dat ass in a heartbeat if I could


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.


Best post yet. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> Best post yet. :clap :clap :clap


I agree, Kaitlyn was such an underrated diva looks wise and those pics are just hilarious, would be mad funny if he tweeted them to Kaitlyn and she re-tweeted them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel that dude's Kate pics. 

Here's a bunch of gimmicks Sandow could come out to. :side:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.




You are fucking creep,man fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ Brock said:


> Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.


Fuckin lmao :duck Best post in a while


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ Brock said:


> Here's some photos of me w/ former diva Kaitlyn at Wrestlecon during WMXXX weekend. At one point my face was literally 2" from her ass... if she'd farted, I'd've gotten a face full... and enjoyed it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Its botchamania 253 time!!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/99758808


"You get the idea" :duck


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheNextBigSwing said:


> I was bored and made these.


How come Jericho can wear skinny jeans and Batista can't?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't believe someone made this, but I LOLed, especially in the context I saw someone use it in.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

RD25 said:


> How come Jericho can wear skinny jeans and Batista can't?


Because he is Chris Jericho and he can do the fuck he wants 
and plus those are not skinny jeans :jericho2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I agree, Kaitlyn was such an underrated diva looks wise and those pics are just hilarious, would be mad funny if he tweeted them to Kaitlyn and she re-tweeted them.


Yeah the crazy thing was that her bodybuilder fiance/husband was standing right next to her, and he was totally clueless. If he'd caught on to what I was doing, I probably would be sipping my food through a straw right now. You can see him in this pic...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So much thirst in these past couple pages, goddamn. 

Anyways...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cornette


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

athletic big show :mark:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

virus21 said:


>


:lmao that's awesome.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

HHH GOAT referee :hunter


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are some of our signs from the post-Mania RAW in New Orleans...











This one says I ATE NIKKI'S GUMBO AND IT STUNK









I'm the guy in the Sting paint holding up the shovel


















Missing Link & Kamala heads with my face in the middle


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

RD25 said:


> How come Jericho can wear skinny jeans and Batista can't?


Maybe because Jericho is skinnier?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Lots of pictures



I thought you were the depressed sting fan at first, then I noticed him in one of the other pictures.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

dont know who and why


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


The beard makes him look like Raul Meireles


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/IlVv5QX.jpg










VINTAGE EVA MARIE!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Third Briscoe Brother confirmed :lmao

That shit would honestly be awesome.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eat, Sleep, Break shit, Repeat.




























Oh JTG, you fuckin GOAT you.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Al Borland said:


>


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Jimshine said:


>


Jack Thwagger - Plz explain


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^Incredibly unflattering photo. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^Incredibly unflattering photo. Happens to the best of us.


:dance


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

ooooooo that triple h cd cover... "don't push me ft Dolph Ziggler" :ti:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Old/Rare photos. Enjoy















































































































































































*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:ti what the fuck


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

^ that's creeptastic. But weirdly funny too. :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao That fucking tattoo.....


----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

Those old photos up the top. It's almost like CM Punk is pointing at Mark Henry in a WTF you doing kinda way


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..I love looking at pictures of the guys back in the 90s AKA the fanny pack era.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao That fucking tattoo.....


No arms Brooke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat Tatoo, what the fuck


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>


When the hell was that?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Raw 10th Anniversary 

2003 at WWF New York


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sex Ferguson said:


> ooooooo that triple h cd cover... "don't push me ft Dolph Ziggler" :ti:


:lol Anyone still have the CLB Christian album pic?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

From the Impact Wrestling Facebook page...

You stay original, TNA


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ron Burgundy said:


> From the Impact Wrestling Facebook page...
> 
> You stay original, TNA


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Zack Ryder Cursed Naruto with Jobbervitis


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


Epic reminds me of









The lady who touched sweaty Roman Reigns...face is priceless


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


I laughed soooo hard at this one. This thread is killing me, I know I'm not the only one who spends hours in here. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

TITTY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That superman punch was pretty dope.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

:duck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ron Burgundy said:


> From the Impact Wrestling Facebook page...
> 
> You stay original, TNA


LOL, great job TNA. "You won't watch me" seems much more fitting.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


What the fuck is he wearing :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RustyPro said:


> What the fuck is he wearing :lmao


His old OZ gimmick gear. :troll


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


This killed me :lmao:lmao:lmao :bo


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Love this guy :lmao


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Referee Charles Robinson's face though.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Maybe because Jericho is skinnier?


Batista isn't that big anymore


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Gotta get to dat booty.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

RustyPro said:


> What the fuck is he wearing :lmao





HHHGame78 said:


> His old OZ gimmick gear. :troll


He's dressed as the old manager "The Grand Wizard". I watched the episode a couple of days ago lol .


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao

Bah gawd he killed the bull! Stop the damn match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Might have to squint your eyes closely to read some of the text


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ron Burgundy said:


> From the Impact Wrestling Facebook page...
> 
> You stay original, TNA


Yeah... Beat actually makes sense in that sentence. Someone needs to tell Muhammad Ali he ripped off John fucking Cena :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: CYBER


Don't you have the rest of it? Because I kinda wanted to see just how far it was going :kobe


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Cole and Paige App picture[/IMG]





White Essence. said:


> I laughed soooo hard at this one. This thread is killing me, I know I'm not the only one who spends hours in here. :lmao:lmao



One does not simply tell Micheal Cole you didn't download the WWE App!
:cole3


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

DA GOAT KURT ANGLE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

#BOlieve is trending on twitter in relation to Brazil losing 7 - 1 to Germany:lmao

:booka:Jordan:HA:maury:ti:bean


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:booka :booka :booka


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Someone photoshop this and add Germany's flag on Bo and Brazil's flag on El Torito

K thanks :booklel


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Parker said:


> Someone photoshop this and add Germany's flag on Bo and Brazil's flag on El Torito
> 
> K thanks :booklel


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


>


:lel 

I actually am ashamed at how hard I laughed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

On Brazil losing in the World Cup today:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

GOAT..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I know, the Red Ranger is GOAT. Jason the best ranger ever.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> I know, the Red Ranger is GOAT. Jason the best ranger ever.


i thought the green ranger was goat :aries2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Gandhi said:


>


:lmao awesome.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lol

Never upset a Canadian they'll fuck you up to the max


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


>


Orton RKOs himself outta nowhere!! rton2


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

:jr BAH GOD, HE KILLED EM


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Orton RKOs himself outta nowhere!! rton2


Well he IS the Legend Killer :cool2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

For anyone who watched Germany murder Brazil yesterday with 7-1:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry brazil, but damn man.









Buff looks stupid weird without facial hair.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Sorry brazil, but damn man.


Just one little problem though, Brazil didn't overcome dem odds and kick out at two :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Just one little problem though, Brazil didn't overcome dem odds and kick out at two :lol


Nope, not at all. You could of counted to 100. :lmao











Apparently this is JTG's new shirt. :ti


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

King Gimp said:


>


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The fact that I've actually seen situations like this had me :sodone


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Can't stop laughing at this. Fella really struggling there. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Spoiler: POSSIBLY A MASSIVE SPOILER















follow the cenation


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Spoiler: POSSIBLY A MASSIVE SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell? :faint:


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Spoiler: POSSIBLY A MASSIVE SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Spoiler: POSSIBLY A MASSIVE SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this picture is severely out of context. Like cena ducked a chairshot and it ended up hitting Rowan


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I hope this picture is severely out of context. Like cena ducked a chairshot and it ended up hitting Rowan


It better be out of context, like Rowan was holding Cena and Cena broke loos while Bray was swinging, otherwise


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm seriously scared of that Wyatt photo. If it isn't out of context what the fuck?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

EVERYONE CHILL

result from live event in Tokyo today:

*The main event was next, for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship between John Cena and Bray Wyatt. Wyatt got mixed reactions, a ton of cellphone lights during his entrance. Cena by far got the loudest reaction of the night, by a huge margin. The place exploded and it was pretty much all cheers. He was by far the most popular wrestler. Lots of “lets go cena, cena sucks” chants, although not too many “cena sucks” mainly claps instead. Bry Wyatt dominated most of the match. At one point Wyatt reversed an AA attempt into a sister Abigail for a close 2-count. Wyatt then grabbed a chair but the ref took it, Wyatt turned around and Cena hit the AA. But Wyatt kicked out. The ref got knocked out and the rest of the Wyatt family came out and beatdown Cena. Bray went to hit Cena with a chair but accidentally hit Eric Rowan, Cena clotheslined Harper, then hit Bray with the AA and won it. He cut a promo afterwards about how it was an honor fighting in Japan as champion and he bowed and thanked the crowd.*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

:lmao holy shit that's actually a legit conversation on twitter too. Awesome.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns. 


http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php

I tried to just post the screencap here but failed miserably.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Wendy's









omg, that Punk bit from the comic


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Russo :ti


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I find it funny how they will take the time to dress a dog up like Zack Ryder and take it's picture, but the dog has a better shot at TV time than Ryder does.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


:faint:

"ARMBARS"

Best use of SpongeBob i've ever seen i give it a 7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chrome said:


>


:faint:
:faint:
:faint:


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

That gif :lmao

Kids better start Bolievin' :bo


----------



## ForeverRed (Jul 8, 2014)

That gif (and the one of him running over El Torito) has convinced me that Bo Dallas is the best thing in professional wrestling right now. If I was told I would believe this two years ago, I would have laughed hysterically.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

OK so at Wrestlecon before WMXXX, I had a photo op with Brooke Adams. I told her I wanted two pics: one from the front, but for the other I had to get a pic of DAT ASS. So anyway the first pic went fine, but for the second pic when she turned around and was sticking out her ass, I bent down and was sticking hand out and my tongue out, pretending that I was about to grab it/lick it. All of the other guys in the line and in the area started laughing and she turned around and busted me... so I got left with what you see in the 2nd pic below.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ Can't blame you for at least trying. :lmao

Dat ass is amazing.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


Absolutely incredible :faint: loved it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That Spongebob comic was gold. I fucking lost it at the CM Punk part.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...












I feel like a bad fan for losing my shit laughing at this.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


That is one of the best things I've ever read on the internet :clap

Ziggler sells dust like death :ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Here we see someone who is viewed as a symbol of evil and is widely hated, the other is darth vader.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOW BROTHER


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

alchecho said:


> YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOW BROTHER


OMFG :ti :ti

That is amazing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

alchecho said:


> YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOW BROTHER


Holy crap he totally looks like Les Gold from Hardcore Pawn:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RadGuyMcCool said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao that was gold.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao that was gold.


First we have the Ziggler Pizza hut saga (well first I caught anyway,) then Digorno live tweeting Raws, and now Wendys gettin all up in dem tweet "shoot" fights :lol

What's next Tabo Bell Botch tweets?
:booklel


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


:sodone SLAYED


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

> you know where to find me and I'm sure Stephanie has my phone number


lol


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

:lmao when was this?


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Summer of Punk, 2011, shortly after MITB.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

xDD said:


> lol


Brilliant.

"You know where to find me I'm sure Stephanie has my phone number"

unk2


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Baconator on a pole match!!!!! BOOK IT VINCE!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


This is fucking awesome.

This bit had me rollin'


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Don't read this if you like Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/3816902.php
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

SpongeBob and WWE are two of my favorite things out there, and even though I like Roman Reigns, as soon as I saw the first image I was like "BIG PINK LOSER!" as I instantly recognized what episode the pics were from and thought that the roles everyone was given were totally fitting.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Gandhi said:


>


:lmao :lmao 

best post in this thread in a while.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> WTF?


That's actually fuckin awesome. Biggest wrestling name in America and biggest wrestling name in Japan. :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Enough of this stupid ass "titty master" shit. Jesus christ, I love tits as much as any guy can but until I actually see a picture of Dean referencing tits, it's just some IWC bullshit.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ infamous rubber ladder


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Enough of this stupid ass "titty master" shit. Jesus christ, I love tits as much as any guy can but until I actually see a picture of Dean referencing tits, it's just some IWC bullshit.














:aryalol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get rekt heat.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Enough of this stupid ass "titty master" shit. Jesus christ, I love tits as much as any guy can but until I actually see a picture of Dean referencing tits, it's just some IWC bullshit.


Ok.

You done now?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The gifs from the Roman 4chan thread were just hilarious.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

He's got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> OK so at Wrestlecon before WMXXX, I had a photo op with Brooke Adams. I told her I wanted two pics: one from the front, but for the other I had to get a pic of DAT ASS. So anyway the first pic went fine, but for the second pic when she turned around and was sticking out her ass, I bent down and was sticking hand out and my tongue out, pretending that I was about to grab it/lick it. All of the other guys in the line and in the area started laughing and she turned around and busted me... so I got left with what you see in the 2nd pic below.


But the real question is do you have the matching jacket and/or zubaz to go with the shirt brother san?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bleach said:


>


:lmao

Someone needs to make a gif of lebron being bo dallas and Wade being El Torito. Whenever Bo ran over Torito on his victory lap last monday night lol. :bron2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Enough of this stupid ass "titty master" shit. Jesus christ, I love tits as much as any guy can but until I actually see a picture of Dean referencing tits, it's just some IWC bullshit.


It just seems like a forced meme to me. :allen1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Necramonium said:


>


What's the story to this gif?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> WTF?


You heauxes don't even understand how great this pic!

What's with all the basketball gifs, everyone knows that basketball is fake.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Look at Hulks fucking eyes. EYES


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> Look at Hulks fucking eyes. EYES


That's what happens when you dare Kobashi to chop you in the eyes, brother.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Clem Layfield meets Bret Hart
- Clem tries to recreate the famous Bret commercial
- Bull hunting goes wrong
- Ziggler trashes Zack Ryder's irrelevance


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I found out LeBron signed with the Cavs because of this thread lol.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> I found out LeBron signed with the Cavs because of this thread lol.


me 2


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Japanese fans


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..You can always rely on the Japanese to do shit like that, always.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

The Rock and Hogan 10/10


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Japanese fans



They seem to have more fun than American fans as we always complain about shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> They seem to have more fun than American fans as we always complain about shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This,i mean,one guy have the costume of Giant fucking Gonzales.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Stop quoting pictures that were posted two posts back, ffs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Ambrose's face :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They forgot he is an avid mechanic with jumper cables!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is what Vince's dreams look like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pikachu tho.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Died at the Pac-Man.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone seen that movie yet? Lol...


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Anyone seen that movie yet? Lol...


HOLY SHIT BEST MOVIE EVER


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Edit: My bad, pictures were posted a couple pages back.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Japanese WWE cosplayers are amazing.


*Pretty much, if I had a decent set of friends who were into wrasslin as much as I am, then I would be all out into dressing up for shows.*


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Japanese lesnar BAH GAWD


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What unfortunate wording and an unfortunate place for the title to be cut off at...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> What unfortunate wording and an unfortunate place for the title to be cut off at...


:lmao

Yeah we all know thats what Orton does after the cameras stop rolling...guess we know why he takes Reigns spear every week:cool2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Lol, when did that match happened?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

These pages are turning into nothing but quotes and reposts again, please look back a page or two and use a little creative editing in your picture quotes.
:saul 

for an example.


Jack Thwagger said:


> Orton Slithers picture[/IMG]
> 
> What unfortunate wording and an unfortunate place for the title to be cut off at...


We can keep this thread fresh and funny all you have to do is Bolieve!
:bo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> These pages are turning into nothing but quotes and reposts again, please look back a page or two and use a little creative editing in your picture quotes.
> 
> 
> We can keep this thread fresh and funny all you have to do is Bolieve!
> :bo


My bad. I don't post/look through this thread much. 
/le shrug
I'll just avoid posting in it at all from now on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> My bad. I don't post/look through this thread much.
> /le shrug
> I'll just avoid posting in it at all from now on.


I didn't mean that about you in particular 
I was just trying to nicely steer things back on track.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


learn2spoilertag


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bleach said:


> learn2spoilertag





Spoiler



That works too.



Indeed. but let's get back to the funny pictures. And I would post some but have no bandwith left on Photobucket. :$


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/BsZPkqRCYAAS3IK.mp4

Virgil gets left hanging


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

From Smackdown. Kid dancing for Adam Rose.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Selfdestructo said:


> From Smackdown. Kid dancing for Adam Rose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That poor child


I am have no doubt the youngster was having fun there, but in 20 years he will look back on that and cry.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, when did that match happened?


Latest episode of SmackDown lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

She's killing me with her adorbs.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


>


His Austin and his HHH are straight up legendary, his Rock however is absolutely abysmal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

He just rammed that sucker right in his mouth,:lmao The gif didnt show how Rose grabbed a new sucker out of the waist of his pants or it would have been really nasty to get that rammed into your mouth. Who knows where Adam Rose has been. :cool2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this fan


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

^
Who grew up to become...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/MxjnYLrF05w :bo


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

not funny, didn't know were else to post, Flair vs. Wyatt from hpuse show




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upOhJ6mVkFo


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> not funny, didn't know were else to post, Flair vs. Wyatt from hpuse show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flair busting Bray open. :damn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Can't help but love Bo Dallas. :bo


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

classic Foley :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:mark::lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OlYjESBPNo#t=341


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

bleach said:


>


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:maury


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk's era










CM Punk has Quiet


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


>


Jack Thwagger, is that you?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Taker in a movie with Hogan that we have long forgotten:










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103003


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not often you see 500 pounders doing that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Taker in a movie with Hogan that we have long forgotten:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103003


Ohh Suburban Commando, truly the stuff of legend :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair at Raw tonight:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:kobedat


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> :kobedat







Is the funny part in this one Sting never debuting in a WWE ring?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NVM: ALREADY POSTED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Is the funny part in this one Sting never debuting in a WWE ring?


The cheers for Sting.
The boos for WWE 2K15.
That's whats funny for business.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> The cheers for Sting.
> The boos for WWE 2K15.
> That's whats funny for business.





I didn't realize GIF's had sound.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I didn't realize GIF's had sound.


Guess you didn't watch the show, or watch that part of the show.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spuds avatar on twitter


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ Spud and EC3 are hilarious and absolutely the only reason I watch TNA right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to hell for this. I lol'd hard the first time I saw this.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_i0DkmmEW4​


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

MTVDTH said:


>


What the hell is this ? :taker


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

roberta said:


> What the hell is this ? :taker


..Hi..Welcome to the internet, in regards to your query you can find the solution here....

http://www.photoshop.com/

Best Wishes,
Forum Guy.


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

You can read IMPACT on the turnbuckle tho


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Zack Ryder with "Sting" on one of his birthday parties, year later his dad told him it was one of this gym buddies with baby powder in his hair. :










:heyman6


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Dr. Death


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

AJrama said:


>


This is freaking amazing. Wow.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Zack Ryder with "Sting" on one of his birthday parties, year later his dad told him it was one of this gym buddies with baby powder in his hair. :
> 
> Seems like classic Zack Ryder. life of disappointment


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Seems like classic Zack Ryder. life of disappointment


The guy dressed like Sting kinda looks like Ryder LOL

*What if dressing like Sting at little kids' birthday parties is Zack's future?* :faint:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Shut Up 2K and Take My Money :vince5


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AJrama said:


>


Is there more of this?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's ok Miz, you still have Maryse. You lucky bastard.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It's ok Miz, you still have Maryse. You lucky bastard.


:lel

*His new gimmick is a stroke of genius.*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Reaper said:


>


/thread


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Also, I saw on his Twitter that he said he will be on RAW in Miami.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Old school Rocky Maivia. :rock


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> ]


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Matt :lmao


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

This thread has been on point as of late :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

US.....No.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

that girl in the Usos entrance clearly


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Matt :lmao


The Hardyz look high in this pic


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

roberta said:


> The Hardyz look high in this pic


Only Jeff, Matt only seems to get high off Dairy Queen.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Holy fuck...


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Selfdestructo said:


> From Smackdown. Kid dancing for Adam Rose.


And they said Chuck Taylor would never show up on WWE television.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Is that Flair having some "light wine"?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Is that Flair having some "light wine"?


I thought this pic was funny mainly because of Batista's face LOL


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

₵A$H®;36810417 said:


> :lel
> 
> *His new gimmick is a stroke of genius.*


Poor man version of Hollywood Rock and the A lister gimmick he had with John Morrison ilmo


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Reaper said:


>


The look on Bosh's face just makes this, hell the original NWO gif to now Lebron returning, just epic.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

TexasTornado said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/BsZPkqRCYAAS3IK.mp4
> 
> Virgil gets left hanging


Haha Virgil takes so many L's, he did the wipe sweat and the yawn stretch, job4life


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Greetings from Reseda!*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> US.....No.


:lmao

I guess she isn't going Uso Crazy huh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers my Gatorade, bro.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I guess she isn't going Uso Crazy huh


I remember seeing that live on Raw and then watching Smackdown and they reused the same clip. I was thinking "what the hell?"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Some of these gifs. :lol

Had to steal the Brock Lesnar one though!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Cheers my Gatorade, bro.


Wheres this from? Never seen this one.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not really funny, but AWESOME.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1405557810_5579e4ce3d13004ce541b4b460cd341d
This video :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

The Architect said:


> Wheres this from? Never seen this one.


at the end


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


> at the end


^^
Gotta love them after RAW segments.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trish getting put threw the table.



























BRING BACK THE WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know where else to put this, so...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I cant right now but if someone wants to, type in "Lebron James betrays the Heat" a user hours ago edited the Rollins heel turn segment for Lebron with the Rollins explaination promo too


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


> at the end


Why on earth they have to suck the life out of their performers now with their scripted promos, I'll never know.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charles Robinsons expression :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Naich is Easily the most entertaining ref on the roster, I don't even think it's a contest. :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Charles Robinson is the best.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HOF for Charles :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Lil Naich is Easily the most entertaining ref on the roster, I don't even think it's a contest. :lol


Haha this thread needs more hilarious Charles Robinson reaction gifs:dance


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lil Naitch :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

His reactions are top marks no other ref does this


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I really think a referee should go into the Hall Of Fame, in their own section, just like there is a celebrity wing. But of course, Earl Hebner should go in first!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> I really think a referee should go into the Hall Of Fame, in their own section, just like there is a celebrity wing. But of course, *Earl Hebner* should go in first!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> I really think a referee should go into the Hall Of Fame, in their own section, just like there is a celebrity wing. But of course, Earl Hebner should go in first!


I liked the Warrior's idea last year in his speech. Wonder if Vince actually makes it happen.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Necramonium said:


> I really think a referee should go into the Hall Of Fame, in their own section, just like there is a celebrity wing. But of course, Earl Hebner should go in first!


Are you kidding? Joey Marella would go in first, no doubt about it.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles Robinson goating :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LIL NAITCH!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Eventually this is just going to turn into a "shit I see on the WWE facebook page" thread.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


:lmao Brock's expression.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, he did get second degree burns from that dry ice accident, i bet someone got fired that day!


----------



## fourhorsemen (Feb 14, 2004)

T-Viper said:


> Why on earth they have to suck the life out of their performers now with their scripted promos, I'll never know.


This is after the show, of course it's not scripted. This was 2004, and i didn't think the product was any good back then even. They just had a better roster. Most of everything was just as scripted then as it is now.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Eventually this is just going to turn into a "shit I see on the WWE facebook page" thread.


..It's always the Indian fans that type shit like this, basically India is made up of over 1 billion of "It's still real to me dammit" people.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

Facebook comments are full of cancer. Every statuses' top comment in the WWE page are always either "WWE SUCKS! I WANT STONE COLD BACK!", "Bring CM Punk back" or "John Cena the greatest ever <3".


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..It's always the Indian fans that type shit like this, basically India is made up of over 1 billion of "It's still real to me dammit" people.


LOL


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Necramonium said:


> I really think a referee should go into the Hall Of Fame, in their own section, just like there is a celebrity wing. But of course, Earl Hebner should go in first!


Earl Hebner is the WOAT Ref. Charles Robinson is the GOAT. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

From her photoshoot. :durant3 :kobedat :banderas


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..It's always the Indian fans that type shit like this, basically India is made up of over 1 billion of "It's still real to me dammit" people.


THANK YOU!!! Finally someone said it. I can't stand all those misspelled, un-readable, "It's still real to us" comments.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Even in the game :


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Well, he did get second degree burns from that dry ice accident, i bet someone got fired that day!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dry Ice Burn


Oh damn, no matter how many times I see that it never hurts any less. That had to sting for days!



wkc_23 said:


> Spoiler: Lana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Potato Pie!
:allen1:bbrown3bama4:ken


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^ I know my brotha, I know :tommy










Corporation Rock was beastly.









If you say so, Kofi. :what?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Japan...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jobber Mania Series Deux: The Classical Dynastic Edition


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Charles Robinson again. :banderas


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Japan...


Amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't decide if Lawler likes coke or not.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't decide if Lawler likes coke or not.


Is Punk allowed to enter the house without long sleeves?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Is Punk allowed to enter the house without long sleeves?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


:::
Good one


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> Well, he did get second degree burns from that dry ice accident, i bet someone got fired that day!


whats the point he put the dryice at that?


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Japan...


:mark:got video ?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-biggest-crybaby-in-wwe-history
:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Japan...


That got me so hard for reasons unknown. Video?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wAnxTa said:


> That got me so hard for reasons unknown. Video?


I don't know the exact match, but I know the wrestler is Yuzuki Aikawa. 

Give me rep now.

FOUND IT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Wfly9FgMw


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-biggest-crybaby-in-wwe-history
> :ti


Why the fuck can you never see the results to these polls most of the time?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Why the fuck can you never see the results to these polls most of the time?


Some of them, like that one, are polls for the future episodes of Countdown on the Network, and ohhh I will have some popcorn for that one and watching the forums here :lol


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Some of them, like that one, are polls for the future episodes of Countdown on the Network, and ohhh I will have some popcorn for that one and watching the forums here :lol




I always wondered how Cena was always #1 on that show. :side: Bunch of 11 yr olds voting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> I always wondered how Cena was always #1 on that show. :side: Bunch of 11 yr olds voting.


Read the comments below it, if you can, that should pretty well speak all the volumes that need to be spoke.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Read the comments below it, if you can, that should pretty well speak all the volumes that need to be spoke.



So basically I'm right :lol


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> I always wondered how Cena was always #1 on that show. :side: Bunch of 11 yr olds voting.


I doubt kiddies even make for 50% of Cena fans. It's just casual viewers who don't bother too much about wrassling skills. Perfectly acceptable. And I don't even see what's wrong with CM Punk on the list. He was always bitching about things, especially in his SES days and at the beginning of 2013.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Hardy was good on the mic. So was Bobby Lashley. Not the right guys to make the mockery of when they did ok.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat sell :durant3


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat sell :durant3


Lil Naich da GOAT Referee


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's one of a kind.

Cue price is right music.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

This thread became a Charles Robinson fan thread. I don't mind that at all


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Virgil. :jordan4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Poor Virgil. :jordan4


:lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Poor Virgil. :jordan4


:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*ONE DAY HE WILL BECOME A BOKAGE BOLIEVE IT *:bo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat Nakamura shirt :mark:
Dem Mojo shirts :lmao
Dat eye :flair3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ Did Jason Segel put on weight? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dat Nakamura shirt :mark:
> Dem Mojo shirts :lmao
> Dat eye :flair3


Lmao, fucking Mojo shirts?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone actually likes Mojo Rowley? Holy Shit

Bray rocking that Nakamura shirt :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Poor Virgil. :jordan4


I heard Virgil was an asshole so, I don't have pity on him getting left hanging. :lmao



Damn, I miss em both...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

^ That's just fucking epic :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## BretFan1 (Feb 12, 2007)

That Virgil gif had me rolling :clap


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

> Best rib ever played on another wrestler:
> 
> 
> *James Storm:* “I can tell you one we did on Rhino. We were doing some shows in Tennessee and he was staying at my house with Billy Gunn. Billy and I went out drinking the night before the show and so we made Rhino drive the next day. We were going to Jackson, Tennessee and my brother is a police officer there – and he looks nothing like me. So I had my brother pull us over and mess with Rhino. He did the whole windows down, hands on the steering wheel business… meanwhile I’m throwing fries and they’re hitting Rhino on the head and he’s cussing at me. My brother asks for his license and registration and Rhino gives him the license but says he doesn’t know where the registration is because it’s my (Storm’s) car. My brother asks, “What’s his name” and Rhino said: “I don’t know”, which didn’t go down well with my brother. Rhino explained that he didn’t know my real name because we’re all professional wrestlers but my brother said he didn’t watch wrestling. He then asked Rhino if he’d been drinking and Rhino told him no at which point I shouted out that Rhino was actually on steroids! Billy, who wasn’t in on the joke was completely shocked by this point. My brother then pulled Rhino out of the car and gave him the drinking test. Meanwhile, I have some bullets in the back of my truck, because I often target shoot. I held up a bullet from the window and shouted “officer, he’s got a gun on him!”. Rhino, in complete shock, looked at me then turned around and saw that my brother had his taser aimed at him and was screaming at him to put his hands on his head. Rhino reached up but my brother kept telling him to reach higher. At that point my brother told Rhino he was taking him to jail. He takes Rhino to the car and puts one hand behind his back and cuffs him. I get out of the car, come running over and hit my brother from behind. He goes down as if he’s been knocked out. Rhino turns around, one hand still cuffed and says “What did you just do Storm!”. I shouted “Dude, let’s get out of here. We’ll rip the camera out of his car and they’ll never know it was us”. He simply said “FU, I’m leaving”. He goes to take off, running into the woods. At that point we let him know what was happening. He told me he was convinced I’d gone completely crazy. He was going to run into the nearest house and call the cops!”


:ti


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cleavage said:


>


Genius. :clap:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> [/IMG]


That my friends is your simple answer to why Swagger and Rusev don't get on the horn during promo times, they have better things on their mind! Along with probably 33% of the audience.
:ass


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm amazed that during that time period, no one ever made the joke that he went by the French pronunciation so he was in fact Al-Bear. Because he is hairy. And gay. I'm sorry, I'll get my coat on the way out.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


>


:HA

Isn't this what we ALL are thinking anytime we see Lana on our screens?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Continuing the Charles Robinson reactions


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

TJQ said:


>


is that an "obnoxious poster" from this forum??


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The True Believer said:


>


:aryalol
That Winnie the Pooh bit killed me


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Found some old gifs i made mostly in 2012 i think:


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Continuing the Charles Robinson reactions


Lol thats great good find!!! :brady2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.









Never gets old :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


Oh my God, that is an insult to tattoos and to Jack Swagger.

This chick is fucking nuts.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

1:17 :lmao :reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Throwback Dolph.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> 1:17 :lmao :reigns


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Aj Lee right here


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The beginning of......Layrae, perhaps? Lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Greatness


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

From last EP of SMACKDOWN !


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

"I swear within a year you'll debut on the main roster, and you'll go straight to the mid...main card.....within 2 years you have my word you'll be headlining Supe....Wrestlemania".


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Stand by your man


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Beardtista.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

emma has always been a thief lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

p862011 said:


> emma has always been a thief lol


:lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE BEAST INCARNATE


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

:lmao at Paige laying the smackdown on Emma! Beardista looks like a VERY fit Billy Mayes.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin Steen's final ROH streamers.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Kevin Steen's final ROH streamers.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao freaking brilliant hahaha


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

Chris Hero and Fast Food - Love Moments...


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

xDD said:


>


Punk quit because of injuries ... yet has bumps to spare to mock someone


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:hbk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

#Mark said:


> :hbk


Just about to post that. :lol


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Greatness


They almost look the same height? I just googled beckhams height and i never knew he was six foot. Rock doesnt look that much taller, I know hes billed at 6'5 and that bill heights are usually a few inches taller but I never thought he was on the lower end of 6 foot.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He lies, He cheats, He steals :lmao :lmao ..I miss the fuck out of Latino Heat.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

apathyjerk said:


>


Fuck i miss him


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I loved those Summerslam 04 vignettes were hilarious


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


> 1:17 :lmao :reigns


To quote the British Bulldog "He just fell right on his fucking ass!"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> To quote the British Bulldog "He just fell right on his fucking ass!"


Speaking of which...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Spoiler: CRUSH (THE PLANE)


I believe you might get in big time trouble with this one...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


Seriously? Come on man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I loved those Summerslam 04 vignettes were hilarious


Haha. Same here. They were very entertaining.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Londrick said:


>


thats less attendance than Punk had when he had a wrestling show as a kid


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> [/IMG]


Tasteless and infantile.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

That TNA pic is so sad.
Made even sadder by the fact that that looks like a minor league stadium.
*insert obvious joke*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That TNA picture can't be for real.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

cynical_ad said:


> They almost look the same height? I just googled beckhams height and i never knew he was six foot. Rock doesnt look that much taller, I know hes billed at 6'5 and that bill heights are usually a few inches taller but I never thought he was on the lower end of 6 foot.


Rock is definitely way taller. Beckhams hair is making him look taller than he is.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What a lopsided tale of the tape. :lol


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Brad Maddox has been found


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


My favourite thing about that picture is that Cena is just hanging out in a parking lot in his gear. It reminds me of old wrestling video games like No Mercy on N64 where they'd have cutscenes of guys just hanging around parking lots or bar rooms in their wrestling tights and another guy would just come in and beat them up to start the match.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


I lol'd. I'm sorry.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Botchamania 254 is here!

http://vimeo.com/101083468


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So Vince was a cute anime chick all along, this explains his bodybuilder fetish :vince5


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Rowan-Crazy


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*MONEY IN THE BACK!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Greatness


:banderas


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Sex Ferguson said:


>


:lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> *MONEY IN THE BACK!*


Not only was the booking botchy. Not only were the matches botchy. But even the damned banners text were botchy.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

That meme I posted was in bad taste and disrespectful. I apologize to anyone I offended.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:bryan3 :yes


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> :bryan3 :yes




Damn, Bryan is sorely missed.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Botchamania 254 is here!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/101083468


And it's gone (on Youtube). Thanks for the link.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this a couple of days ago:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

no you didn't i saw that exact gif posted weeks ago


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


YES! That was amazing :mark:



The True Believer said:


>












I wonder what his reaction was when he found out that Chris Jericho beat Bray :lmao


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

p862011 said:


> no you didn't i saw that exact gif posted weeks ago


it was posted by me. page 117. you are welcome


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mayer (Jul 3, 2014)

The Miz one is hilarious. That was my reaction too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at Paige´s answer there


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats how you should deal with such kind of situations. 
Diva's get allot of nasty stuff thrown at them when walking to the ring and in that ring.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Great new WWE gif*

Just saw this and know that the fans here would eat it up. Enjoy.

http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--1b5JyXkc--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_320/ebmh1kbqa7dmygymt5yj.gif


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Great new WWE gif*

haha, seen it before, it's funny lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Great new WWE gif*

you made a thread just for this?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Great new WWE gif*



Thunder Cunt said:


> you made a thread just for this?


No, I made it just for you. Are you happier now?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:wall


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like someone shaved.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

backtothedisaster said:


> Looks like someone shaved.


For a minute, I thought he was holding a microphone that said "IMPACT WRESTLING" on it. :|


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He looks fat :lel


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Wow dude's gotten fat.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://giant.gfycat.com/ElatedApprehensiveBarbet.webm

Clap Clap ForceSlam Kane's new move


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Parker said:


> He looks fat :lel


CM Plump :lel.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty dumb video made for people who are stoned to enjoy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Poor riley.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

OMGeno said:


>


Fight Club sequel starring Al Snow


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a big fan of Reigns, but I thought this kicked ass.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Redzero said:


>



who's the chick next to him?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like CM Punk.



unk


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Clean shaven! What is this maddness!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Redzero said:


>


PUNK FINALLY LOOKS LIKE A REAL MAN , LIKE A GENTLEMEN. I GOTTA BRING HIM BACK AND PUSH HIM DAMNIT :vince5


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Redzero said:


>


Wow, I still remember how he had heat with Undertaker, because CM Punk "dissed the company dress code". lol



> Bcause CM Punk dissed the company dress code. And The Undertaker went running to the management like a little bitch and got him buried.
> CM Punk went from feuding with Jeff Hardy for the world title to being in a feud with a referee and being in the opening match for a pay per view. All because The Undertaker acted like a pissy little cunt.


http://youtu.be/iPYFlIDXR2k?t=1m2s


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Redzero said:


>


Looks like he took a shower and got a clue. Still needs to hit the weights, though. :nash


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Is that really Paige replying? That is so epic by her. Even the Divas know what kind of Perv that Jerry is. :lol




Morrison17 said:


>


I think I may have just found a new Sig-Pic. :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Is that really Paige replying? That is so epic by her. Even the Divas know what kind of Perv that Jerry is. :lol


Yep its really her, well her official WWE account at least, I know she has a personal one too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton getting pulled over because of his tinted windows.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Redzero said:


>


Corporate Punk return confirmed.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Spoiler: KLKS2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Redzero said:


>


Looks like a Jake Gyllenhaal impersonator.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Orton to steal Tyler Breeze's selfie gimmick


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

=


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;37085250 said:


> =


*:lmao someone notices. This is gold.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

₵A$H®;37090042 said:


> *:lmao someone notices. This is gold.*


Johnny Miz?
Mizzy Cage?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Johnny Miz?
> Mizzy Cage?


*I have no clue, but I love it :lol.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

when my stream froze earlier :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

bleach said:


>





Gunnar II said:


>


LEGENDARY


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Funny thing is I'm pretty sure Zack bats for the other team.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick Foleys daughter is baddddd. :kobedat


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"I just took his wallet!!"


----------



## ScareCrow91 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Mick Foleys daughter is baddddd. :kobedat


I'm still waiting for the day she is signed, she's even sexier than Lana, future GOAT diva for sure


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> I'm still waiting for the day she is signed, she's even sexier than Lana, future GOAT diva for sure


Dam that photo......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Dam that photo......


My thoughts exactly kada


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Dam that photo......


Theres more


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Theres more



Noelle Foley was born on December 15, 1993
Thank God! we almost had a problem


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe should sign her she is 21 a good looking girl and she obviously loves wrestling she always goes to the live shows


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

^ haha is that Sam Roberts next to her?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ^ haha is that Sam Roberts next to her?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Up_GRzwyOw


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Premiering this fall on WWE Network.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Just some old gifs


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Austin flipping off Taker is still a classic, from what match was that again?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Austin flipping off Taker is still a classic, from what match was that again?


I think it was backlash 2002.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backlash_(2002)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

₵A$H®;37089130 said:


>


I think it was funnier if you notice that little girl being held above that "omg!" guy there. 

Looks like she learned a new word today : "Bitch" :side:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No ****, but I'm digging this beardtista.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BOOtista's head looks WAY to big for his body now.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

alchecho said:


> Aj Lee right here


so thats how that works :cool2


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

alchecho said:


> Aj Lee right here


Are you her stalker or something? :lmao


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Are you her stalker or something? :lmao


that's not actually her, its just a joke


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao brilliant.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh perfect


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*DAT HBK PHOTOBOMB! via satellite*
He's having an orgasm watching those two


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

₵A$H®;37155553 said:


>


CANNOT believe it took me a moment or so to figure out that was going backwards...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOOOOO.













Da GOAT :LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Spoiler




Soo close in the inflections it's awesome :lol


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> wwe should sign her she is 21 a good looking girl and she obviously loves wrestling she always goes to the live shows


wow shes pretty damn tall
Paige is like what 5'8 and it looks like shes wearing at least 4 inch heels and yet shes still shorter
is Foley's daughter like 6'2 or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice mini promo for Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


I remember I had to mute my tv when that ****** appeared.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Why do some action shots change Dean Ambrose's face entirely?


----------



## Serko (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Paige is like what 5'8 and it looks like shes wearing at least 4 inch heels and yet shes still shorter
> is Foley's daughter like 6'2 or something?


"Dammit sign this woman and give her the WWE World Heavyweight title":vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Serko said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Tell me I just didn't see that! Tell me that didn't happen!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Tell me I just didn't see that! Tell me that didn't happen!


I didn't wanna see because it's a spoiler! fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd say she is 5'11" range.


----------



## sid017sp (Jul 22, 2014)

nyc


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, what even.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, what even.


shame because big show just lost a bunch of weight so it could be done <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> shame because big show just lost a bunch of weight so it could be done <3


I seen that pic. He looks like he's in the best shape of his life, just phenomenal. Good for Big Show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I seen that pic. He looks like he's in the best shape of his life, just phenomenal. Good for Big Show.


i think it shows that performers NEED time off look at both punk and big show both looks fantastic with some time off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> i think it shows that performers NEED time off look at both punk and big show both looks fantastic with some time off.


Punk looks so different haha, but in a good way. Looks healthier, happier and well rested.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Afnorok said:


>


..I don't blame him, Brie Bella is so beautiful


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure if anyone had posted it yet. I'm not sifting through all those pages of quotes.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Dat guy :banderas

Made my Raw


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NVM I'm stupid please feel free to call me a dumbass but plz don't k thanks


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> I'd say she is 5'11" range.


possible this is 5'11 Charlotte face to face with paige


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I just gotta post this because it was a pleasant little 'surprise' while watching the Daily Show.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Kayfable (Jul 19, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>



OMG that looks hilarious, must have been one of those after the show skits they do when the cameras are off. I would have loved to see that live.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Selfdestructo said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted it yet. I'm not sifting through all those pages of quotes.


That guy was clearly a plant. But it was still entertaining. He was probably there to protect Brie just in case.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That guy was clearly a plant. But it was still entertaining. He was probably there to protect Brie just in case.


Skins aint a plant breh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


This makes me miss the shield even more. 

Pretty hilarious skit nonetheless


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a full list of what the miserable fucker hates.. http://wrestlingonearth.com/things-lance-storm-dislikes/


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

those Dwayne clips made me think of this oldie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


Maybe it's just instinct :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


Because he's just gunna stand there? haha


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


Kane was choking him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> Maybe it's just instinct :lol


Lol could be. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


Kane had a hand around Randy's throat he wasnt "selling" anything nor was he meant to


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Not photoshop, its even his avatar on his Twitter:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kane had a hand around Randy's throat he wasnt "selling" anything nor was he meant to


You sure? I mean it is Roman freakin Reigns bro!!..I'm pretty sure Orton felt that superman punch as well.

Lol in all seriousness, I thought he was selling it and I was wrong. I forgot about Kane choking him. It's just how Orton reacted after Kane received the superman punch that got me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Not photoshop, its even his avatar on his Twitter:


Pretty sure this picture is at least a year old


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Why do some action shots change Dean Ambrose's face entirely?


Holy shit :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Let's sell that superman punch even though he didn't even hit me with it....That's none of my business though.


looks more like Kane's hair wipping Randy in the face from that angle.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao


NO NO NO NO NO!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao


You talk about cringeworthy...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

foc said:


>


This should be a brand new "smiley". :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>



Jesus never looked so intimidating.... :lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cyon said:


>


I think AJ does these unintentional Punk moves just to troll us all.......... and the WWE officials xD


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Cyon said:


>


LOVE THIS. thanks for this :mark:

this should be a new AJ smiley.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena tatt'd up in his new movie role.. :westbrook5


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:damn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Spoiler: hey look, a quote without a picture that's been shown in 3 or more posts above it on this or the last page!


Yeah, that' about how I feel when the Usos are on the TV.


----------



## krupy6555 (Dec 13, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That guy was clearly a plant. But it was still entertaining. He was probably there to protect Brie just in case.


It´s Chris Sharpe,a referee from Ohio Valley Wrestling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HIAC Spot but with a little bit of Michael Bay support


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

So, I was browsing imgur and got this add of Alberto Del Rio helping some kid with his homework. :


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cyon said:


>


Why are both images flipped?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

sliplink said:


> So, I was browsing imgur and got this add of Alberto Del Rio helping some kid with his homework. :



LOL That's his son. He's reading a bedtime story to him. There was an ad campaign on WWE TV late last month on this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Paradise Hero said:


>


:lmao

I did always wonder what Orton would look like as a blonde

:homer3


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


A Fan?

I thought that was Xavier Woods for a second.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I did always wonder what Orton would look like as a blonde
> 
> :homer3


He looks kind of like Tyler Breeze :lol


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Some good old stone old


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

read the trunks


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Whitem0nkey said:


> read the trunks


GOD DAMN IT CODY YOU DID IT AGAIN


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:done

Bluetista action figure from Mattel.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ATF said:


>


I miss roid Mcmahon :lmao


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> :done
> 
> Bluetista action figure from Mattel.


Fucking genius


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


More like the ECW legend, the WWF legend, the WCW legend and the IWC hippie nobody.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Lesnars title after Summerslam:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Lesnars title after Summerslam:


I am guessing the "logos" on Lesnar's belt contractually have to be the Jimmy John's logo :lol

(now definite rep to anyone that photoshops that!)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Why is that child drawing on Rey Mysterio's face?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Spoiler: Better than what will happen


And that card.. I would pay 60 dollars to see :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> A Fan?
> 
> I thought that was Xavier Woods for a second.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I am guessing the "logos" on Lesnar's belt contractually have to be the Jimmy John's logo :lol
> 
> (now definite rep to anyone that photoshops that!)












:lelbrock


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Lesnars title after Summerslam:


HOLY SH*T!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


That looks great.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> A Fan?
> 
> I thought that was Xavier Woods for a second.


I thought the joke was that it was Xavier Woods.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha this is actually so true


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Haha this is actually so true


Lol, we posted the same pic at the same time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


lmao love ec3.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This me everyone, channeling my inner throwback rock.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Let me take a Selfie


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


Gold


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My girlfriend just said this to me...


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

his reaction on "fuck off AJ" line from G1 conference


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock going from the Pineapple haircut to the high top fade with sideburns was the best decision he ever made.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


>


loooool


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> A Fan?
> 
> I thought that was Xavier Woods for a second.


Xavier Woods might as well be just a fan given all the screen time he gets. In fact there are some fans that are more relevant than Xavier Woods.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Xavier Woods might as well be just a fan given all the screen time he gets. In fact there are some fans that are more relevant than Xavier Woods.


Brock Lesnar Guy
WWE Sign Guy


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


Fuckin LOL! :lmao


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


They were at the Katy Perry concert with their daughters and daughter's friends to celebrate their eldest daughter's 8th birthday.

The thought of Triple H dancing around to Katy Perry is hilarious.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


Damn it,i was just here to post it :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

hhhfan474 said:


> They were at the Katy Perry concert with their daughters and daughter's friends to celebrate their eldest daughter's 8th birthday.
> 
> The thought of Triple H dancing around to Katy Perry is hilarious.


Stephanie's smile is scary. She needs to stop showing the teeth and close her mouth when she smiles.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Somehow i can see this becoming a new meme


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

virus21 said:


>


I'm surprised WWE hasn't done anything about Emmas arrest yet. Knowing WWE, they like to poke fun at peoples real life incidents. Actually surprised they never gave her a thief gimmick yet


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Watch the whole thing, so funny and awesome.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Gunnar II said:


>


GREATEST THING EVER


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

CM Punk is looking 45 years old these days, WTF ??


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

roberta said:


> CM Punk is looking 45 years old these days, WTF ??


Looks like Jake Gyllenhaal to me.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Just needs the TNA guy now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

^_Austin_ vs Punk in an I Quit match would have garnered more lols from me.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ OH MY FUCK IS HE DEADZ?


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Lmao





Juggernaut Reigns said:


> If he was an A+ player, he would've gotten both criminals.:HHH2


Tisk Tisk Tisk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Watch the whole thing, so funny and awesome.


That Jerry Lawler stripper question at 32:58 :lmao

Great video. Whole thing was hilarious.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> HOF


Stone Cold Steve Christian looks like a pedophile. :shocked:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JESUS! Bulldog


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> JESUS! Bulldog


Even Rock is thinking WTF.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> JESUS! Bulldog


This makes Shawn Michaels overselling from SS when he faced Hogan look normal.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


>


Nah, life would be better if he just went away.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Nah, *life *would be better if he just went away.


fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Parker said:


> fpalm


Hey don't blame me, Cena hashtagged it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Nah, life would be better if he just went away.


John Cena=


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Necramonium said:


>


even at this age jeff still the man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

xD7oom said:


>


This is why Rock is so loved. Funniest thing I have seen today.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Necramonium said:


>


Don't give a shit what people say, as a wrestler Jeff is the fuckin man.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Qouting the Steiner:

*HE'S FAT*










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ew95-XoHhg


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Watch the whole thing, so funny and awesome.


21:48 Paul Heyman :booklel


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Qouting the Steiner:
> 
> *HE'S FAT*
> 
> ...


 Are you shitting me. Is that recent?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> even at this age jeff still the man


Jeff has been in the prime of his career over the past couple of years. His Title Defenses against Aries are easily some of both hardys and Aries best matches.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

A pretty awesome moment in wwe history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kronic said:


> Are you shitting me. Is that recent?


Yep, from just a few days ago. Dude's got more rolls than a bakery these days.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

That Chris Hero photo makes me sad 










Lil' Naitch taking that spear like a boss.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> Qouting the Steiner:
> 
> *HE'S FAT*
> 
> ...


Oh my god someone get this guy to a fat camp:shocked:


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure if Chris Hero or Big Dick Johnson?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And WWE is criticized for releasing Chris Hero :ti










:HHH2


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This me everyone, channeling my inner throwback rock.


Should have went with the Riddle Box shirt


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


> Qouting the Steiner:
> 
> *HE'S FAT*
> 
> ...


WTF?! He looks HORRIBLE. This guy use to be so legit...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow I feel really bad for Hero. He had a lot of weight issues early in his career but managed to drop it all and get in great shape. Now he's putting A LOT of it back on. Almsot liek he's given up. This is depressing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus Christ Hero looks horrible these days.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

https://twitter.com/falzonies/status/492828222854148096/photo/1
disturbing indeed


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Morrison17 said:
> 
> 
> >





Parker said:


>





Holy shit! :maury

Hero was always a lazy fucker.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

figured this was needed


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Hero with that deppressive eating from getting kicked from WWE :ti


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HE DID IT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Rusev Crushes DAT ASS every night. Lucky sumbitch. :lana


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:taker

"Damn it we signed the wrong Sting"

:vince7

:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sting and Sting!? *Mind blown*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really good no DQ match for smackdown standards.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

I get the feeling K2 was a bit of a goer in her younger days I reckon most of the locker room has had her


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

177 said:


> Spoiler: Fakies on Nikki and Steph


That is going to be Nikki as well in a few years.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Ambrose overselling like a shite that he is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Ambrose overselling like a shite that he is.


Let's see you get superplexed on some 7-10 chairs :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Difference is Nikki isn't roided up like Steph


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Go to 2:13 that's the funniest part of the match. Cameron really looked like an Asian Pornstar, but she isn't that cute so......


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Difference is Nikki isn't roided up like Steph


Difference is, Steph isn't wearing a bra and she has large breasts. She should always wear a bra.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Qouting the Steiner:
> 
> *HE'S FAT*
> 
> ...












FAT ASSES!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Difference is Nikki isn't roided up like Steph


Roids? lol wat? Try Breast Implants, which Nikki has too. Steph apparently had them removed during and post pregnancy, that's why her chest area looks fucked up. I'd assume Nikki would've to go through the same if she gets pregnant.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:yes


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Haha this is actually so true


i dont get it?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Yeah me neither. No one sees that shit. So you see an empty dirt lane and immediately imagine wrestlemania 19 ramp with all the lights? What a load of shit. 

And how exactly is that suppose to be funny? why was it even posted in this thread? Honestly Mods should ban people like those for spamming.


----------



## Tammy88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ooops nevermind!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Trust me, this ain't trolling if you think so by the titles:








:lol


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Afnorok said:


> Yeah me neither. No one sees that shit. So you see an empty dirt lane and immediately imagine wrestlemania 19 ramp with all the lights? What a load of shit.
> 
> And how exactly is that suppose to be funny? why was it even posted in this thread? Honestly Mods should ban people like those for spamming.


Damn, you seem like an thrilling person to be around.

And that's WMXXX's stage btw :barrett


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

The crowd was so dead in that segment that is kinda sad


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


I'd loved to have seen a 22-year old trying to lay the smackdown on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

One more reason why Angle vs Bryan needs to happen :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vintage Eric Watts :ti


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

What the hell even heels was their hands?

:lel


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Yeah me neither. No one sees that shit. So you see an empty dirt lane and immediately imagine wrestlemania 19 ramp with all the lights? What a load of shit.
> 
> And how exactly is that suppose to be funny? why was it even posted in this thread? Honestly Mods should ban people like those for spamming.


*supposed


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the hell even heels was their hands?
> 
> :lel


No, heels never wash their hands especially when they're not sports entertaining. 

You're the guy who thinks it's "cool" not to wash your hands and goes around with nasty penis fingers. 

Nas.
Ty.

It's why I carry hand sanitizer with me everywhere I go.








What? Come at me bro.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the hell even heels was their hands?
> 
> :lel


Orton's facial expression = gold. :lol:lmao


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Yeah me neither. No one sees that shit. So you see an empty dirt lane and immediately imagine wrestlemania 19 ramp with all the lights? What a load of shit.
> 
> And how exactly is that suppose to be funny? why was it even posted in this thread? Honestly Mods should ban people like those for spamming.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Shelton and Brock, their first match in wwf


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Shelton and Brock, their first match in wwf


I think this alone will always prove just how much Brock Lesnar truly is one of a kind monster athlete, a 6'3 near 300lb man performing that move is just completely unfathomable and it just shouldn't happen, just imagine somebody like Batista or Goldberg trying that for a second...


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> I think this alone will always prove just how much Brock Lesnar truly is one of a kind monster athlete, a 6'3 near 300lb man performing that move is just completely unfathomable and it just shouldn't happen, just imagine somebody like Batista or Goldberg trying that for a second...


Goldberg's first match on Nitro.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

looks like Orton had a stroke when he washed his hands :ti


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Bo Wyatt said:


> looks like Orton had a stroke when he washed his hands :ti


More like something was about to snap and he would have to restrain himself from punting the little brat.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

White Essence. said:


> Orton's facial expression = gold. :lol:lmao


Orton then realised Emma had stolen his wallet


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Some random hobo looking for food


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin Steen enjoying his last PWG streamers


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I know I'm a mark, but it cracked me up a little.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:trips :buried :reigns :sodone


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Did anybody catch this on Smackdown? When Cesaro threw his towel into the air, it didn't come back down. :hmm:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the hell even heels was their hands?
> 
> :lel


Orton must have been like "oh no don't post dat pic on the internet bitch !"
:davey


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Did anybody catch this on Smackdown? When Cesaro threw his towel into the air, it didn't come back down. :hmm:


He throws it behind him...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

roberta said:


> Orton must have been like "oh no don't post dat pic on the internet bitch !"
> :davey


Randy wears pants in public yet not walking around arenas WTF

:faint:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Escaped burglar fucking LOL. :maury :maury


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Did anybody catch this on Smackdown? When Cesaro threw his towel into the air, it didn't come back down. :hmm:


King of Swing and a towel magician.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is probably more sad than funny...


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Makes you wonder if Hero has a medical condition of sorts because that's a pretty extreme body change in less than a year. Either that or his diet is horrifically bad.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Impolite said:


> Makes you wonder if Hero has a medical condition of sorts because that's a pretty extreme body change in less than a year. Either that or his diet is horrifically bad.


I'm not sure. It could be a case of just having those kinds of genes. I don't know but I kind of feel bad for the guy.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

FourWinds said:


> I'm not sure. It could be a case of just having those kinds of genes. I don't know but I kind of feel bad for the guy.


His weight has fluctuated a lot through his career, I think it's a bit of both. I've heard stories of him not working out as much as he should in NXT and I've seen him upload a bunch of pictures of him eating the greasiest looking shit on twitter. But even when hes in better shape, his body is still a bit squishy. It's kind of sad, though, because he's a really talented guy.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I know this is the pictures thread, but others have posted videos and such, so here's something.
Just a joke video, guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Impolite said:


> Makes you wonder if Hero has a medical condition of sorts because that's a pretty extreme body change in less than a year. Either that or his diet is horrifically bad.


How about getting fired from your dreamjob?
That'll probably make you put on some pounds.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> This is probably more sad than funny...


Chris Hero or...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Some funny signs I saw


















This is a local Salon in Memphis. Wonder if KIng really went there. 









"Cena Fears Workrate" & "If Cena Wins We Cry About It At Tim Hortons"









^Caution Blue Blazer^









I Bet Austin Wins (1999)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Vintage TNA! :cole3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Chris Hero or...


They should bring back a fake Balls Mahoney played by Chris Hero.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Looks like the camera is excluding the people sitting in the stands.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I Bet Austin Wins (1999)


It's Austin vs Rock?

Gotta be the ultimate Rocky fan...a teenage Miz.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

WrestleMestle said:


>


Hilarious and saddening at the same time.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>



Is that Malenko as the ref?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Is that Malenko as the ref?


Yup


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

:done


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

am crying omg


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Callisto said:


> am crying omg


:lmao


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

White Essence. said:


> Hilarious and saddening at the same time.


Well, I'm sure I could afford TNA at this point. The company must be losing value everyday, it's really awful for them...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Callisto said:


> am crying omg


*Looks like Dixieland has been torn down :lol*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Can we get this made into a smile?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Beefy (Jul 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Beefy (Jul 28, 2014)

.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Spoiler: poster


Well that was fast. I didn't expect to see my poster posted here so quickly. :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Aw man this is gold.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

*Vintage Batista :cole3 !*


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

BLACKTISTA!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat Batista camel tail :brie


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I can assume the CENA SS poster has been tweeted to him and HHH, yes?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


*Omg* :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


This is awesome :lmao


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


Priceless. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The True Believer said:


>


Hahahaha :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Courtesy of Notorious(Posted in chatbox)

:lol​


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


*Lmao! :lmao*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

₵A$H®;37459801 said:


> *Lmao! :lmao*


I laughed so hard haha.



AT SS, IMA MAKE YOU MY BITCH!








:mark::mark::mark::mark: :bbrown3 :wall


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think reversing the Faces on that old Invasion angle picture would make for a heck of a swerve!

Vince gets TNA it could make something of an angle.. maybe.. I dunno..


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


LOL


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Parker said:


> Courtesy of Notorious(Posted in chatbox)
> 
> :lol​


/tread


----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Reach for it Tittymaster


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

In the background lol


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

nucklehead88 said:


> In the background lol


I'm going to burn in hell for Laughing at the poor dog.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


omg :faint::faint::faint:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

nucklehead88 said:


> In the background lol


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao

I never noticed that before either that's classic


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

p862011 said:


>


She looks crazy lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Parker said:


> Courtesy of Notorious(Posted in chatbox)
> 
> :lol​


Too late dude. It was already posted in the RAW thread many times during Sandow/Rose match.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Mercury's pants :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

King Kai Guy said:


>


wow. so Dandy Orton = Corey Graves?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Kai Guy said:


>


:lmao

That is oddly erotic:ex:


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Callisto said:


> am crying omg


:lmao quality!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


>


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

King Kai Guy said:


>











rton2


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Poor Josh Matthews, he shall be sorely missed


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

Parker said:


>


Wow, this is a really cool photo!

And that star power :mark:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

:sodone


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Kai Guy said:


>


:lmao

I love how after the botch they just try slapping each other in the most girly way then look confused


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not going to quote the picture of the guys in the locker room, but holy FUCK Taker is a big dude. I knew he was big, but not that big. He's like an inch shorter than Big Show.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Not going to quote the picture of the guys in the locker room, but holy FUCK Taker is a big dude. I knew he was big, but not that big. He's like an inch shorter than Big Show.


Well yeah, Show is 7' and Taker is 6'10".


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Well yeah, Show is 7' and Taker is 6'10".


No, in reality Big Show is 6'11 and Taker is 6'8


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vader doing to Schiavone that many of us have wanted to do do years


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> Vader doing to Schiavone that many of us have wanted to do do years


Damn, even though that was a worked shot it still must really have hurt like hell, surprised Tony even agreed to it, I very much doubt Cole would agree to a similar spot with Lesnar.


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

:y2j


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

JC10 said:


> Wow, this is a really cool photo!
> 
> And that star power :mark:


That right there is THE photo of professional wrestling. I believe this was shot either in December 2007 or January 2008. Great times.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

He's coming back!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Parker said:


>


RUTHLESS AGGRESSION! :mark:


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Parker said:


>


Shit, that's awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Shi


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I ♥ KEMONITO;37522882 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Brock & Stephanie...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good for drew. I completely despise how WWE treated him.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>



:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Potential Bryan vs. Noble storyline maybe?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Watch the whole thing, so funny and awesome.


Loved this!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lmao Jamie Noble and Brie.










"I'm raddy fer ya Bray! (Brie)"


----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)

Made this back in 2008. Thought I'd share it so you all could laugh at me, lol. :


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

d9cheese said:


> Made this back in 2008. Thought I'd share it so you all could laugh at me, lol. :


Legit lol'd


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only if eva marie had the brain's and the wrestling ability. :wall


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Wait is this real or one of those fake photoshop shit?




NastyYaffa said:


>


:duck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE.com asking them important questions...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE.com asking them important questions...


*Out of those I'd pick Swagger*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Show :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Only if eva marie had the brain's and the wrestling ability. :wall
> 
> 
> Spoiler: funny group shot


I was going to be a wrestler, then I took a tomahawk to the knee!



Jack Thwagger said:


> Hair Poll[/IMG]
> 
> WWE.com asking them important questions...


Easily Shaemus, Ginger Spike for the win!
:HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cleavage said:


>


:lmao

He did a pretty good one back in the day. Well, for a guy his size.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0730/579520/sting-on-jim-ross-podcast/

Lucky fan meets Jack Swagger and Emma. What they didn't tell you was that after that meeting, his nWo shirt had somehow disappeared into thin air. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE.com asking them important questions...


Wait....What the hell is Luke Harper doing in this poll ?? :westbrook3

Anyway...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE.com asking them important questions...



So, who did you vote for?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0730/579520/sting-on-jim-ross-podcast/
> 
> Lucky fan meets Jack Swagger and Emma. What they didn't tell you was that after that meeting, his nWo shirt had somehow disappeared into thin air. :hmm:












God, Jack Swagger is a huge son of a bitch. Thanks for sharing (and for the pun). I always love seeing clips of Swagger out of kayfabe.



Coach. said:


> *Out of those I'd pick Swagger*


Dat Macklemore/Miley Cyrus haircut is amazing, tbh.



MTVDTH said:


> So, who did you vote for?


I'm sure you know.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*He needs something with more hold, it looks silly when it flops about when he wrestles. When he is not in the ring it is admirable.*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> So, who did you vote for?


Expecting Reigns to win by a landslide


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Jack Swagger is a huge son of a bitch. Thanks for sharing (and for the pun). I always love seeing clips of Swagger out of kayfabe.


I never realized how big he truly was until he fought the Undertaker on RAW in 2010(favorite Swagger match BTW).


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah Swagger is huge, he must be in the 6'7 range, looks about 2 inches shorter than Kane who is around 6'9


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, I derailed this pictures thread. D:


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Good for drew. I completely despise how WWE treated him.


Damn, that ring is fucking small!!



Afnorok said:


> Wait is this real or one of those fake photoshop shit?


It's real, I've actually seen that episode.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> Damn, that ring is fucking small!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's real, I've actually seen that episode.


Haha I know. I was reading some of the comments and they said it was 16x16 in size.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Second only to Fandango, Swagger has some nice hair. No ****, I just appreciate good hair.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

It's so creepy that only Jericho is smiling in this photo. When was this? Early 2005?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao Good stuff


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## flugelbinder (Mar 16, 2014)

Look how tiiiny AJ looks.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao
> 
> He did a pretty good one back in the day. Well, for a guy his size.


:shocked: That's actually amazing (even if using the ropes).


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

flugelbinder said:


> Look how tiiiny AJ looks.


She probably couldn't even push it over on her own. Cena probably did all the work.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Good for drew. I completely despise how WWE treated him.


main event player right there. vince be like:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

dem sweatpants with the Ziggler shirt :banderas


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

Miz against a nerd^^


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Good for drew. I completely despise how WWE treated him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Vintage Lawler


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr. & Mrs. Miz titantron





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D_FzODPGlU#t=53


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Vintage Lawler


:lol Pervy Lawler strikes again! 
Video reminds me of something you'd see on Family Guy.
But let's be a bit more fair to Uncle Jerry...most of us are staring at Paige's ass too.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Randomly came across this. Not sure if it's been posted, it's pretty old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Back when Swagger first started twitter literally ALL his tweets were in kayfabe. Someone (not me, surprisingly) scrolled down to the bottom of it and found this gem:










:lel This son of a bitch.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Who remembers The Dirt Sheet, Miz & Morrison's web show ?

I found that video hilarious :






Better than Flo Rida.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn :allen1


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Parker said:


> Damn :allen1


This is the funny wrestling thread...What is funny about this?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> This is the funny wrestling thread...What is funny about this?


This shit hasn't been the funny wrestling pictures thread since funny wrestling pictures II


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not really a picture. But at least it's funny.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao

We all know this is EXACTLY what Randy wishes was behind him


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Parker said:


> This shit hasn't been the funny wrestling pictures thread since funny wrestling pictures II


Most of the other posters actually try. Your post was just Cena squatting. No idea why you'd post it here.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Raw intro reimagined in a retro sitcom style.






:bo


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> Most of the other posters actually try. Your post was just Cena squatting. No idea why you'd post it here.


Eh, doesn't really matter. Most of the stuff posted on this thread is horseshit and looks like it came right off 9gag express.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Most of the other posters actually try. Your post was just Cena squatting. No idea why you'd post it here.









​


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That gif of punk blends in perfectly with your gif of Flair dancing. XD :


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

RAVEN said:


> Raw intro reimagined in a retro sitcom style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is truly epic. Legit LOL'd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Raw intro reimagined in a retro sitcom style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS AMAZING LOL BUT THE MUSIC HURTS MY EARS.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

The raw sitcom amazing.

i wonder if they would make a tna one for the lulz.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Steen helping Orphans with Generico lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Parker said:


> This shit hasn't been the funny wrestling pictures thread since funny wrestling pictures II





Rockstar said:


> This is the funny wrestling thread...What is funny about this?


Anymore it's just the quoteapictureoverandover thread..
:kermit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Parker said:


> This shit hasn't been the funny wrestling pictures thread since funny wrestling pictures II


Then simply GTFO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Plan D ain't coming back. :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Found this randomly on YouTube. :lmao What the fuck?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Beautiful, I'm probably in the minority here but I hope Ryder is one of those that get cut, I'm tired of his whining & crying, it's not Vince or HHH's fault that he couldn't continue getting himself over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> Beautiful, I'm probably in the minority here but I hope Ryder is one of those that get cut, I'm tired of his whining & crying, it's not Vince or HHH's fault that he couldn't continue getting himself over.


Normally I wouldn't defend someone who is unover, but in this case its not entirely Ryder's fault, not saying he doesn't have any fault though, but....

What got him over was his internet show, and then they put him on TV and he was really over, then they put him with Cena and Eve and made him look like a total bitch, and the WWE "took over" his youtube show and it was never the same once it was under the control of the WWE, so its not ALL Ryder's fault for not staying over.

With that said, still :lmao at the gif


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Parker said:


> ​


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Parker said:


>


They need to put this together with this 










and this














and this














and this













And put them in a trailer for Jurassic Park 4.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1267297/reviews-33


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Jarsy1 said:


>


where is this from?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Swagger buries the "What" chants. :lel


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Plan D ain't coming back. :lmao


So... They all posted at the same time?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Jack Swagger buries the "What" chants. :lel


He was pretty polite about it, but I have to agree. :draper2

It's annoying as hell and I can imagine it does nag on talents (especially ones like Swagger who have them go on 75% of the time when they spoke).


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:ti


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Damien said:


>


The funniest thing is that will probably be me in 20 years times...

Wrestlemania 50 im coming for you N oh we are in the PG era so we coming for you fellow competitor :vince2


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I know someone made a thread about this a few years ago but I feel that this pic should be posted again in light of Ricardo's recent release:

Ricardo in a porno video as an extra


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I know someone made a thread about this a few years ago but I feel that this pic should be posted again in light of Ricardo's recent release:
> 
> Ricardo in a porno video as an extra


   Funny and sad at the same time. Will really miss the guy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I know someone made a thread about this a few years ago but I feel that this pic should be posted again in light of Ricardo's recent release:
> 
> Ricardo in a porno video as an extra


At least he has something to fall back on now. :troll


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nobody misses Ricardo lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He was pretty polite about it, but I have to agree. :draper2
> 
> It's annoying as hell and I can imagine it does nag on talents (especially ones like Swagger who have them go on 75% of the time when they spoke).


Sweet jesus i hate those goddamn what chants they are now utterly disrespectful. When you "what" guys like Bret Hart and Undertaker then the chant has reached the end of its shelf life. At first it was funny but now makes me want to pimp slap every moron screeching what


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Agreed the people at the shows starting the chant must be retarded. They paid for those seats. They should listen to the promo ffs.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I know someone made a thread about this a few years ago but I feel that this pic should be posted again in light of Ricardo's recent release:
> 
> Ricardo in a porno video as an extra


Oh my God, he's wearing a wrestling promotion shirt. :lel


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh my God, he's wearing a wrestling promotion shirt. :lel



OH GOD!! I just noticed it too and it's an NWA shirt lol!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Name of porno please. 

For research purposes. 

I like monkeys


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:sodone


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Parker said:


> Name of porno please.
> 
> For research purposes.
> 
> I like monkeys


Straight Double D's featuring Diamond Kitty


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Straight Double D's featuring Diamond Kitty


I love you 

I like monkeys


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> This is the funny wrestling thread...What is funny about this?


his face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the Haas of Pain looks sweet.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lovin the Mario Kart thing with Orton, wish there were more!
Also think it's hilarious, and totally forgot about Swaggers old music being that RATM song, which does/did not fit who his character is in any way lol but I loved that theme.

So where can I find the other threads? Since this is the 4th one?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/f/photo/image/2012/08/Summerslam_Posters_2004-1









http://www.wwe.com/f/photo/image/2012/08/Summerslam_Posters_2004-2


http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/summerslam-posters-photos

LOL wwe.com


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Found this randomly on YouTube. :lmao What the fuck?


:regal


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

6ARIQ said:


> http://www.wwe.com/f/photo/image/2012/08/Summerslam_Posters_2004-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Classic :lmao


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I know someone made a thread about this a few years ago but I feel that this pic should be posted again in light of Ricardo's recent release:
> 
> Ricardo in a porno video as an extra


:banderas

What the fuck


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


My favorite modern japanese talent in NXT... :side:

Gotta learn with the best :bo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

50 gold stars to anyone who does a john cena highlight reel to the original american gladiators theme


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Venus Gospel said:


>


God damn, Orton is like a giant next to the weatherman :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> God damn, Orton is like a giant next to the weatherman :lol


I'm sure his real father must be a gigantic Swede


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I did it...for...da rock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


I doubt this would be a deterrent to many on here, in fact A LOT would be masturbating to her anyways, so I guess its her right to watch :steph


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

It's probably been posted before, if so my bad. I just found this to be funny.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


:maury


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I doubt this would be a deterrent to many on here, in fact A LOT would be masturbating to her anyways, so I guess its her right to watch :steph


nope, what happened ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


> nope, *what happened ?*


Gravity and age.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gravity and age.


Its science really


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So true :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heyman and Sting :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I still remember this :maury​


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't know how i've never seen this before! Trips is sooo pissed haha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


> nope, what happened ?


Age and having 3 kids happened


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lillian :lmao probably ran straight to the bar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


:dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :dance


Can totally see dolph smashing the hell outta dat!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He was pretty polite about it, but I have to agree. :draper2
> 
> It's annoying as hell and I can imagine it does nag on talents (especially ones like Swagger who have them go on 75% of the time when they spoke).


FUCK the What?!? chants. Hated them since 2002


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


That's not PG! :vince7


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JBL & Cole show is so good :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Imagine this poll 3 months ago.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


I'm dying over here. :lol:lol:lol Which one is it, 2K14?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Imagine this poll 3 months ago.


I blame the creative.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL at that Cesaro/Swagger poll. I like Cesaro more by a good margin, but Jesus :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

stephanie mcmahonaroonie and punkaroonie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVI7ChE1xSA


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


> nope, what happened ?


..Let's not kid ourselves here, Stephanie McMahon at nearly 40 is still infinitely more attractive than the average 20 something year old girl out there, infact she's still hotter than most current Divas if not all.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

>


I know were not supposed to quote, but its a small image. Anyway, I love how that one fan in the background is SOOO excited to see another man's face buried in Rikishi's ass they do the raise the roof dance lol.

And whatever happened to flash photography. Damn near blinded with all those bulbs going off! lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I know were not supposed to quote, but its a small image. Anyway, I love how that one fan in the background is SOOO excited to see another man's face buried in Rikishi's ass they do the raise the roof dance lol.
> 
> And whatever happened to flash photography. Damn near blinded with all those bulbs going off! lol


..lol only The Rock, Taker, HHH or Austin could Vince be ok with doing this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..Let's not kid ourselves here, Stephanie McMahon at nearly 40 is still infinitely more attractive than the average 20 something year old girl out there, infact she's still hotter than most current Divas if not all.


nope, and that chest thing makes here older than she is


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*This Looks Epic
*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goodbye 4 years worth of wrestling.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> ..Let's not kid ourselves here, Stephanie McMahon at nearly 40 is still infinitely more attractive than the average 20 something year old girl out there, infact she's still hotter than most current Divas if not all.


make up is a helluva drug


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Shit I'll take this over any current diva...


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> Shit I'll take this over any current diva...


no thanks


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

WrestleMestle said:


>


:lmao :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Steph hotter then any other current diva :ti Layla, Paige and Nikki Bella are streets ahead


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Good ol' WrestlingJesus


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHANEOMAC :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bootista as Drax


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


Man Hunter is such a bully lmao. Reminds me of this:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not really a picture, but very funny.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> *This Looks Epic
> *


too bad they screwed it up


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Paradise Hero said:


>


This week in WWE news Dolph Ziggler loses to Fandango in a 3 second squash match and gets fake feces dumped on him after the match.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

ziggler is ruining his career with twitter


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Chrome said:


>


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Bootista as Drax




Yellowtista :


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

donlesnar said:


> ziggler is ruining his career with twitter


:lmao was funny as fuck thou.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## rezwan2002 (Aug 3, 2014)

good


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Some Gif's.

Cena on drugs.










Bully Ray










lol










Jericho and Christian.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> ..Let's not kid ourselves here, Stephanie McMahon at nearly 40 is still infinitely more attractive than the average 20 something year old girl out there, infact she's still hotter than most current Divas if not all.


Let's not kid ourselves. Fake titties. Stop putting this woman on a pedestal.

Funny picture:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Still a better DDT then Eva Marie's.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler is awesome


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

I registered to applaud all of ure great work. I have been laughing from the shadows for some time now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Right_To_Censor said:


>












_That evil magician didn't screw Bret Hart.
Bret Hart screwed Bret Hart._


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Still the best pic ever


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat sell by JR :mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

He should wrestle in that outfit


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> Not really a picture, but very funny.


Edge & Christian at their finest. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Gosh I miss them both.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> /wtpshirt/


I can confirm that the WTP shirt does lay across my tit and extends up to over my heart. Not that big of a deal, though, tbh and still looks hella rad.

Plus it's Swagger's hand so...he can grab my tit any day.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

^^
please take ur (ughh) fantasies to some place else :O


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Wouldnt be surprised if they role play like this in the bedroom!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

chasku said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if they role play like this in the bedroom!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didn't HHH once say on Howard Stern years ago that Steph owns a bunch of strap-on dildos?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Didn't HHH once say on Howard Stern years ago that Steph owns a bunch of strap-on dildos?


Wth hahaha really? Ill try to find it on utube

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

^ damn Nash is a beast, even at this sage. Impressive.




Arcturus said:


> Didn't HHH once say on Howard Stern years ago that Steph owns a bunch of strap-on dildos?


Nah.. HHH wasn't on Steen show. It was Stephanie in 2002, who said she prefers Anal and that she can't get enough.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Telling you :vince, boxers with outlines of diva's hands on them HUGE merch seller there! :vince$


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Please no, anything but this. Even the camera man wants nothing to do with this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Diezffects said:


> It was Stephanie in 2002, who said she prefers Anal and that she can't get enough.


No. Howard Stern asked if she's tried anal and she said something along of lines of no, but I'm open to trying it.


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


:lol


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Not funny but holy sh....











:banderas


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

No WWE network included it seems but you can have a piece of the ring mat.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

It still blows my mind how many WWE guys did Stern in the late 90s early 00s, let alone Steph, the heiress to the throne.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


*I've searched extensively for this tweet and it does not exist.*


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I've searched extensively for this tweet and it does not exist.*


Yeah its clearly not her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

kusksu said:


> Yeah its clearly not her.


Of course it's not her, the ass isn't flat.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> He should wrestle in that outfit


What's this pic from? Into the new TMNT movie, surely?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuZM1U8Rfjs

McMahon officially firing Opie & Anthony from their XFL pregame show... Six years later

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaFSoVKkGis

Shane O' Mac sometime after 2008

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWGz0oZ3woM

Them just reacting to WWF buying WCW. From 2001. Funny listen with hindsight.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Impolite said:


> It still blows my mind how many WWE guys did Stern in the late 90s early 00s, let alone Steph, the heiress to the throne.


Here's Steph on Opie & Anthony talking about her breast implants and Chyna in 2001. Jay Mohr and Jim Norton also on there.


----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Did you get that idea from my sig?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


there are way too many fans in the crowd


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


LOLLOL:LOL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


If only he had held on for 54 more seconds. :lawler


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ZIGGLER IS IN TMNT? DAFUQ?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

₵A$H®;37785746 said:


>


"Look at his face! He's havin' fun Myggle!" :jbl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

I made this ..










::::


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I've been working on this video for over 9 hours :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy shit Orton is wearing pants again....

:faint:


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Holy shit Orton is wearing pants again....
> 
> :faint:


The people finally saw ortons boner covered??? Well u cud relive this rare epic moment on the network for u got it.... 9.99

chasku badshah


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

chasku said:


> The people finally saw ortons boner covered??? Well u cud relive this rare epic moment on the network for u got it.... 9.99
> 
> chasku badshah


For 9,99 i'd see more Orton every day whoohoo:dance


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> For 9,99 i'd see more Orton every day whoohoo:dance


I guess its a bargain for some 

chasku badshah


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They posted allot of Ted Dibiase video's on their youtube channel and this was one of their thumbnails:










:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Holy shit Orton is wearing pants again....
> 
> :faint:


I think it's been 6 years since he wore pants on tv lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> I've been working on this video for over 9 hours :lol


You deserve a metal for this, sir!


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

ABailey115 said:


> You deserve a metal for this, sir!


Maybe a heavy meTal xD

chasku badshah


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

the rock in this picture with terrible events behind him would be so funny lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


NEVER!!!\

Devitt is a future top star. a total package.
awesome mic skills and a great in ring worker


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>





xD7oom said:


>


*And don't forget, it's only $9.99 per month MAGGLE!* :cole3 :jbl

*Jesus... My head hurts.*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince$:cole3:steph


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

sizor said:


> NEVER!!!\
> 
> Devitt is a future top star. a total package.
> awesome mic skills and a great in ring worker


You serious? I am a huge fan of Devitt, but he is pretty bad on mic, lol.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Japan...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:trips2
:trips2:trips2
:trips2

*CLICK IT* :vince5​


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


LOL he has such a magical way with words doesn't he


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

God I love Japan. They make everything awesome.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Japanese wrestling is as weird as Japanese porn.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Went onto Heyman's wikipedia page..found this :lmao

edit: sorry for the big image, not sure how to put it in a spoiler thing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

See sig & avy.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I love the way Warrior starts shaking his head in this GIF to really 'finish him off' :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> :Jordan


Any guesses as to what retail price that would sell for? :HHH2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finkel :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

You sure that's milk, Austin? Because we know how much you hated Angle drinking it


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

^ Her face in this photo looks like the mask...in The mask :


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GTBOTCH


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

ViperVenom said:


>


if they had made the Kliq a real faction i think they wouldve been way more entertaining the nwo

chasku badshah


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

The new WHC


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> GTBOTCH


Kane is one of the worst sellers in the industry, I never understood how his fans can simply overlook that fact and just keep on praising him. It's unbelievable.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

aj who ?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:steph :hunter :vince$ :cole3 :jbl :lawler


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Not exactly funny, but one reason I hate third world WWE fans is because they always feel the need to send you friend requests and message you about how much you suck because you don't like their favorite wrestler.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

^They rekt you


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Skarvika, you need to hide their last names before posting on public forums.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

John Cena- WWE Universe facebook page comments are funny,atrocious and stupid.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> Skarvika, you need to hide their last names before posting on public forums.


Im gonna add them and poke them

chasku badshah


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TNA got cancelled because...










(pretty sure this was posted, but whatever)


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> Skarvika, you need to hide their last names before posting on public forums.


I don't think anyone is going to look those dorks up


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

6 months old, so it's probably been posted... but this had me rolling:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


A :aj2 aige :summer three-way?

:sodone

(A triple threat match between the 3 could be awesome as well)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


I'm going to be at Raw next Monday. Part of me really wants to bring a sign with this.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

skarvika said:


>


Were can I check this?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Were can I check this?


*Here*
Surprisingly, Roman Reigns' page hadn't been added yet so I added it just a bit ago. Stats aren't updated yet, but should be soon if you want to check those later.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

For when you just can't get rid of that Blood, Sweat and Urine....


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope to see this again soon


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SOMEONE'S BEEN WATCHING SHIELD MATCHES.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I hope to see this again soon


Wow... I really don't remember this part at all, might rewatch this particular match.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> I hope to see this again soon


Wow, Cena totally wussed out there. #notsurprised
Could've been really bad for Brock on the landing.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Adyman said:


> You sure that's milk, Austin? Because we know how much you hated Angle drinking it


It's actually melted ice cream. Once when I was a kid Got Milk? ran a promotion in Bloomingdale's and they were taking pictures of people doing the pose. This was in 2000 or before maybe.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

skarvika said:


>


No Canada! :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> No Canada! :banderas


http://www.socialbakers.com/facebook-pages/9899376497-john-cena-wwe-universe

Expand the list, Canada is at #26.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Wow, Cena totally wussed out there. #notsurprised
> Could've been really bad for Brock on the landing.


I could have sworn there was a whole thread dedicated to "Cena pulled the rope down on purpose"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Parker said:


> Expand the list, Canada is at #26.


#26! :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> SOMEONE'S BEEN WATCHING SHIELD MATCHES.


:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Wow, Cena totally wussed out there. #notsurprised
> Could've been really bad for Brock on the landing.


It looks like a combo of Brock jumping a little too high and Cena being a coward.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> It looks like a combo of Brock jumping a little too high and Cena being a coward.


Nah its 100% Cena being a pussy. He flinched at the final moment. He didnt even think about it. Just instinct. Pussy instinct. No killers here.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I hope to see this again soon


Someone has to edit this showing Brock flying away...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:brock


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Nah its 100% Cena being a pussy. He flinched at the final moment. He didnt even think about it. Just instinct. Pussy instinct. No killers here.


fpalm Brock was going to (botch) Flip over to the outside no matter what happened. No "Pussy" instinct needed just because you don't like John.



What? Still don't believe me?


Go rewatch the match on the WWE Network for only..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat Enzo sweg.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Jo


----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Dandy Orton!

- Vic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TELL ME I JUST DIDN'T SEE DAT.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

About the Facebook comments, if you go read any, you'll see people with dumb comments and they are mostly from India. I think they believe it's still real to them, dammit. Most of them are Cena fans and the only defense they got for him is that he is the 15-time champion like they actually believe Cena did it legitimately.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

India is fuckin stupid.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> Kane is one of the worst sellers in the industry, I never understood how his fans can simply overlook that fact and just keep on praising him. It's unbelievable.


That's not even related to selling you idiot. That's a botch.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> India is fuckin stupid.


You expect different from a country that actually likes The Great Khali?


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> You expect different from a country that actually likes The Great Khali?


so true

chasku badshah


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

BlightedAgent said:


> About the Facebook comments, if you go read any, you'll see people with dumb comments and they are mostly from India. I think they believe it's still real to them, dammit. Most of them are Cena fans and the only defense they got for him is that he is the 15-time champion like they actually believe Cena did it legitimately.


But why would that be a problem for you since you know you're watching something illegitimate? Cena is a great sports entertainer. Not anything else that you consider WWE to be. Where else would Rey Mysterio beat The Big Show? Are smark(t)s stupid these days?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Apparently this is what I do when I'm bored on the internet. Made it myself in about 3 minutes:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0LC2faSL1A


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> #26! :banderas


That's not a surprise though, a lot of wrestlers have the same distribution of fans. Top 5 is the same for CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. Canada is not as populated as USA so that's not a surprise.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
What....is that.....thing.


----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> TELL ME I JUST DIDN'T SEE DAT.


Overselling much?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

RIP *CHARIOT*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> It looks like a combo of Brock jumping a little too high and Cena being a coward.


If i had a 300 plus pound man hurtling towards me i think i'd even flinch


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Did not know Berbatov was a fan of wrestling


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow Vince looks awful


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

He need to go to McDonald's or KFC and eat some chicken


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

xD7oom said:


>


Gold. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Vince is dying.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Wow Vince looks awful


He's turning 69 later this month and works almost 24-7 , give the guy a break


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Wow Vince looks awful


..lets see how great you look when you're about to turn 70...


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

wins looks very good for his age & lifestyle


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> Vince is dying.


:HHH :trips4 :trips3 :trips :hunter :trips2 :trips5 :hhh2 :trips6 :HHH2 

But I'd rather say he didn't get any sleep, as he usually says he doesn't.

:cena7


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavageSloth said:


> Overselling much?


Lol what overselling? He was doing a spinaroonie, but just kinda stopped midway. Not sure what happened lol.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Okada, Fale, Tanahashi, Nakamura & Styles enjoying lunch together


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> India is fuckin stupid.


Lames negging me for this. They fail to realize I am Indian. :side:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Lames negging me for this. They fail to realize I am Indian. :side:


kind of proves your point :jericho2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> He's turning 69 later this month and works almost 24-7 , give the guy a break





Arcturus said:


> ..lets see how great you look when you're about to turn 70...


I'm aware of his age and lifestyle. I'm just making am observation compared to the last time I saw him on tv. He looks like he lost weight and his face looks a little sunken in. Not awful for almost 70 by any means but a big change from the last I saw him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> kind of proves your point :jericho2


LOL They got so mad. :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Lames negging me for this. They fail to realize I am Indian. :side:


Yeah. 

Cause it's SO obvious to realize this. 

Over the internet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Cause it's SO obvious to realize this.
> 
> Over the internet.


Thats besides the point. The bottom line is that wrestling fans from India are retarded lol.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


I'm guessing Brock ate those kids afterwards.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..lets see how great you look when you're about to turn 70...


like this guy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Wow Vince looks awful


Sill has more hair than Berbatov :


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I'm guessing Brock ate those kids afterwards.


Usually yes, but I'm pretty sure those are Heyman's kids.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Those children look like they're terrified of Brock Lesner.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Dragzila said:


> Did not know Berbatov was a fan of wrestling


holy chit vince is dying. honestly though i can't wait till vince is out of the picture. i know i'm not alone here :draper2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

The vandalism of Del Rio's Wikipedia page was probably more interesting than anything he did in his WWE career



Spoiler: i hope this counts as an image.jpg


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Lames negging me for this. They fail to realize I am Indian. :side:


I'm not indian but people were still negging me for not realizing my reply was a joke as well. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm not indian but people were still negging me for not realizing my reply was a joke as well. lol


LOL Thats why they lames.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Usually yes, but I'm pretty sure those are Heyman's kids.


Im thinking its Brock's and Paul's kids. They both have Children around the same age and its what made Brock and Paul the bro team we see today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:bowbow


Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


How bad was it? I heard he burned a lot of bridges.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Dragzila said:


> Did not know Berbatov was a fan of wrestling


Damn, it's kind of sad to see him looking so worn down.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe they talked Nick Mundy into that :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

just saw this on tumblr, started laughing instantly so had to share it... sorry if it has been posted before....


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

xD7oom said:


>


The duct tape guy reminded me of Bastion Booger


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Heath Slaughter II


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

2 hours later...


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Not Photoshooped. That's an actual picture. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Not Photoshooped. That's an actual picture. :lol
> 
> - Vic


Soooo... Where's the joke?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> Soooo... Where's the joke?


The joke is that it's actually photoshopped. (or indesigned.)


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Non-UFC fighter on cover of UFC magazine...

- Vic


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao I just came in here to post this, I need to see this interview now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL why the fuck did Bulldog do that haha. Rock was like "really?"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>












*Ziggler, you motherfucker.*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Its like Ziggler is trying get fired


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> *Ziggler, you motherfucker.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

WWE is looking for an excuse to release people. Just wait and see Ziggler will be released for "bullying" other wrestlers on twitter.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> The vandalism of Del Rio's Wikipedia page was probably more interesting than anything he did in his WWE career
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i hope this counts as an image.jpg


I claim Copyright ownership to the 4th one, 6th one, and the 3rd one from the bottom. You are so sued. 

"After he wrestled his last match, he burst in tears among the IWC, as he was Wrestlingforum's favorite wrestler." That was my best one. I'm an idiot.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

If Miz's only asset is to sleep with that plastic bitch than he's really pathetic....as for Ziggler, he should not even be entertaining that BS. She's in her thirties and should stop acting like she's 25.
I believe Ziggler needs to work on getting better, he deserves to be successful in the WWE.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the best thing ever :lmao
This video is from 2 years ago.
Jeff Hardy is clean since 2013


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> This is the best thing ever :lmao
> This video is from 2 years ago.
> Jeff Hardy is clean since 2013


this video is better






Drugged Hardy is best for business :hunter


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

roberta said:


> If Miz's only asset is to sleep with that plastic bitch than he's really pathetic....as for Ziggler, he should not even be entertaining that BS. She's in her thirties and should stop acting like she's 25.
> I believe Ziggler needs to work on getting better, he deserves to be successful in the WWE.


The butthurt is strong with this one.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Come on Zigglah start politicking.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


lolol,ollolol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


That has to be the funniest picture ever! fpalm


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Somebody wanna play this w/me:


----------



## BruceLeeroy (Apr 2, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> India is fuckin stupid.


True story.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

roberta said:


> If Miz's only asset is to sleep with that plastic bitch than he's really pathetic....as for Ziggler, he should not even be entertaining that BS. She's in her thirties and should stop acting like she's 25.
> I believe Ziggler needs to work on getting better, he deserves to be successful in the WWE.


lol calm down dude, im pretty sure they were just having fun


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cleavage said:


>


This could be very useful on this forum...


:side:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Still gets me every time I watch it.
it never gets old


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

1:00 - 1:30 FUNNIEST THING WWE HAD ON THE LAST MONTH


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

just gonna leave this here, credit to imagine-exoqk on tumblr ( I think, I still cannot work out how to tell who originally posts things on there lol )











also, is it just me or is security around Roman starting to get serious :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Seriously feels like Batista ages 2 years every month


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Parker said:


> This could be very useful on this forum...
> 
> 
> :side:


And the latest Undertaker negged gif is born:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Parker said:


> This could be very useful on this forum...
> 
> 
> :side:


this is better 
https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/83...p4?versionId=97JciWV89XzmuW_hJHUC7wJzCeHkpfdd


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> And the latest Undertaker negged gif is born:


:bow


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> And the latest Undertaker negged gif is born:


Which software did u use?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> And the latest Undertaker negged gif is born:


amazing


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Them Japanese chicks would have left their man on the spot if AJ wanted as much.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Zeppex said:


> Them Japanese chicks would have left their man on the spot if AJ wanted as much.


Take me with you AJ senpaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



Anyways:










Thats how u sell a chokeslam :brock


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

roberta said:


> If Miz's only asset is to sleep with that plastic bitch than he's really pathetic....as for Ziggler, he should not even be entertaining that BS. She's in her thirties and should stop acting like she's 25.
> I believe Ziggler needs to work on getting better, he deserves to be successful in the WWE.


LMFAO....Wrestling Forum is great for a good laugh.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Thats how u sell a chokeslam :brock


:mark::mark::mark: Brock is the ****ing man! Say what you want about him being a part-timer, the dude puts on A+ performances and gives 110% in any wrestling match he's in... which is more than you can say for most full-timers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol kane.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

skarvika said:


> fpalm


gives all us female wrestling fans a bad name


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


>


I personally think this is worse


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


>


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


>


: LOL Ziggler is awesome.

Why everyone hates The Miz?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:done


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Swood said:


>


This would always annoy me, people would look back on these Warrior promos and be like "what the fuck is he saying?" and then they'd watch a Flair promo from the same damn era where he comes out shouting "Ohuhuhu hahahaha stylin profilin woaaaaah hauahaha haaaaaaa WOOOOOO" and they be like "Genius ..pure Genius!".


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> This would always annoy me, people would look back on these Warrior promos and be like "what the fuck is he saying?" and then they'd watch a Flair promo from the same damn era where he comes out shouting "Ohuhuhu hahahaha stylin profilin woaaaaah hauahaha haaaaaaa WOOOOOO" and they be like "Genius ..pure Genius!".


exactly, 100% agree with you.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Old picture of Steve Austin. His face looks like Jack Swagger's. I guess all we need for Swagger is to shave his head and he'll be the most charismatic wrestler ever. 8*D


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Old picture of Steve Austin. His face looks like Jack Swagger's. I guess all we need for Swagger is to shave his head and he'll be the most charismatic wrestler ever. 8*D


lol at this time he looked like Chris Jericho with down syndrome.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

The True Believer said:


> Old picture of Steve Austin. His face looks like Jack Swagger's. I guess all we need for Swagger is to shave his head and he'll be the most charismatic wrestler ever. 8*D


Austin's abs were happy before he discovered beer :


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> This would always annoy me, people would look back on these Warrior promos and be like "what the fuck is he saying?" and then they'd watch a Flair promo from the same damn era where he comes out shouting "Ohuhuhu hahahaha stylin profilin woaaaaah hauahaha haaaaaaa WOOOOOO" and they be like "Genius ..pure Genius!".


Clearly you haven't watched a Ric Flair promo if you really believe all he did was shout. Also, Flair was cutting promos long before Warrior's "era"


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I personally think this is worse


Grins do not come more shit eating than that.

As for Flair and Warrior comparisons. When Flair would rant and rave, there was generally a context to it, so amongst all the yelling and wooing, you could piece together what he was saying. When Warrior went off on one, you'd question what he was saying, because even if he said it in a calm measured way, it still wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Clearly you haven't watched a Ric Flair promo if you really believe all he did was shout. Also, Flair was cutting promos long before Warrior's "era"


I've seen many a Flair promo, nothing he said in his promos came anywhere close to that of Jake the Snake or Roddy Piper, he was not better than the Warrior in cutting a promo. Unless you would like to provide evidence where he actually cuts an amazing promo that didn't include shouting and hollering?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> I've seen many a Flair promo, nothing he said in his promos came anywhere close to that of Jake the Snake or Roddy Piper, he was not better than the Warrior in cutting a promo. Unless you would like to provide evidence where he actually cuts an amazing promo that didn't include shouting and hollering?


No you're wrong. He's nothing like Warrior, you'd have to be a complete fool to believe they have any similarities in "shouting" promos. Warrior himself admits he sucked at promos, I don't see how you can even try to defend the guys awful promos.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Not enough Del Rio memes TBH


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Severe lack of Zeb on this thread right now


















his expressions are amazing, tbh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Triple H's favorite video game character in CAW form.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao

I really love crazy insane Randy Orton he's so hot:yum:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> Triple H's favorite video game character in CAW form.


LOLOLOL REPPED




Jack Thwagger said:


> Severe lack of Zeb on this thread right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeb = quality


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

We all knew that Randy liked a bit of necrophilia


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

That explains a lot :side:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*The GOAT* :hbk


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Old picture of Steve Austin. His face looks like Jack Swagger's. I guess all we need for Swagger is to shave his head and he'll be the most charismatic wrestler ever. 8*D


:booka Dat hair.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Birth of the Master of Burials, The Shovel Knight, Triple H
You get to see every single Triple H match for only $9.99 :trips


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

These http://uproxx.com/prowrestling/2014/08/the-internet-had-a-lot-of-fun-with-jbls-9-99-sign/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Taker sure doesn't like it when you taunt him


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> Taker sure doesn't like it when you taunt him


new Negged gif


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The True Believer said:


>


Whoever makes these is so awesome its unreal! :bow


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>



That moment when you finally beat your friend whom was deemed unbeatable. :lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Mikecala98 said:


>


Funny thing about Pastamania, it was originally a restaurant in my city's ghetto section.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Maria at 2014 G1 Climax:yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

p862011 said:


> Maria at 2014 G1 Climax:yum:


He lowered his camera to get a peek at that ass


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

::::::::::::::::

sorry couldn't help myself when I saw these collections of cody on tumblr


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heyman :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Ricardo Rodriguez's most glorious moment in WWE :






:bow

Hasta Siempre Ricardo.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

midnightmischief said:


> ::::::::::::::::
> 
> sorry couldn't help myself when I saw these collections of cody on tumblr


Cody? Reigns? 
BITCH PELASE!
Prince Devitt


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Damm you could have a point there lol sorry only watch wwe what franchise/federation is he from?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

This video had to be made. The promo for the real Summerslam main event!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

midnightmischief said:


> Damm you could have a point there lol sorry only watch wwe what franchise/federation is he from?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE signed him a couple of weeks ago to NXT.
He was in Japan


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

#HeathSlaughter


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> This video had to be made. The promo for the real Summerslam main event!


:lenny


----------



## The Phenom_Taker (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez's most glorious moment in WWE :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, this beats that:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmm delicious! :vince5


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

The Phenom_Taker said:


>


Crowd reaction must have been really poor. Fans didn't bother getting up off their seats when the pin happened. Its just one guy raising his hand.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hogan's bday special:







*


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This isn't funny, but it's a bit ridiculous and I don't know where else to put it. This is a comment on a picture of Sheamus








He was in the WHC match at Elimination Chamber, in the US Championship match at Payback, in the WHC ladder match at MITB, in the battle royal for the Intercontinental Championship at Battleground, and if it counts, the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal at Wrestlemania and a few title matches on the main shows. Basically, if there's a match for any title at all, he'll be in it. He also has held the WHC three times.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Diezffects said:


> Crowd reaction must have been really poor. Fans didn't bother getting up off their seats when the pin happened. Its just one guy raising his hand.


Try making a judgement from something other than a few second long gif, here's the video:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Hair :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> The Hair :lol


Reminds me of Marley:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't know hogan was a jordanhead. That's awesome. :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I found it funny that Cenas new merch has color of *blood* and *piss*, wondering if Heyman will joke about that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> I found it funny that Cenas new merch has color of *blood* and *piss*, wondering if Heyman will joke about that


And if you mix the two colors together (red and yellow) you get the color of Vomit to :brock


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

It's got pretty much everybody here. Not funny, but epic.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> I found it funny that Cenas new merch has color of *blood* and *piss*, wondering if Heyman will joke about that


Hey guys, did you even notice? Red and yellow? HE'S THE NEW HULK HOGAN! :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Adyman said:


> It's got pretty much everybody here. Not funny, but epic.


GOON SQUAD :mark:


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



Could Rusev look any less interested?


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ADR shouldn't of gotten fired though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> I found it funny that Cenas new merch has color of *blood* and *piss*, wondering if Heyman will joke about that


So McCena is gonna fling Hamburgers at Lesnar at SS?:dance


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


That Kurt/Stephanie one is creepy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hogan a sneaker head :mark:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

#RAW


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

The woman who played Daniel Bryan's physical therapist in the segment with Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella on tonight's RAW was ECCW and PWA wrestler Chelsea Green, known as Jaida she is from Lance Storms Academy


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Better than any of WWE's network pitches


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Eva Marie wants to conquer Brock's "streak" :brock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Not funny, just awesome.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Christ, would you people stop quoting a picture that just has been posted and takes up half the page.fpalm


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Also,


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

₵A$H®;38107530 said:


>


WTF is that? lol Props for steph because of the selling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Spoiler: pic


Does your dad know your posting stuff like this? :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Eva tho


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


almost 20years later...




NastyYaffa said:


>






























she became fat ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont see any fat.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

someone knows when this happened?


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> someone knows when this happened?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone tweeted this to Swagger:


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Leakee looks so much like Ricardo in that pic.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

On a picture of Layla


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lawrence Knight :booka :booka


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

sizor said:


>


*:lmao this is so wrong :lmao*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

in honor of their match last night


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That cannot be sanitary.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That Benoit gif will always be the greatest wrestling gif ever.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

bbbbut you guys got to see sting
:troll


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

skarvika said:


>


Guess he should have said this instead of the "Blood, Piss, and Vomit" :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What? What? What? said:


> Guess he should have said this instead of the "Blood, Piss, and Vomit" :lol


Someone should do a photoshop of his shirt "Bleed Pee Vomit Repeat"


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:duck


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

BVD is so exited


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


AMAZING GIF


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Meth Hardon (Aug 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


When was this? It's hilarious haha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What? What? What? said:


> Guess he should have said this instead of the "Blood, Piss, and Vomit" :lol





TheMenace said:


> Someone should do a photoshop of his shirt "Bleed Pee Vomit Repeat"


Urine.. He said Urine. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Paige:










RUN!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Apparently HArdy really had some tough times back in 2011
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-SejlCKkGM#t=60


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

About Stephanie McMahon


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Urine.. He said Urine. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


Pee has more of a ring to it and sounds better in the phrase than urine. :


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't have time to take out my camera and snap a picture but I saw the indian version of Seth Rollins at Walmart earlier today.

So yeah, imagine that..


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Found this on Tumblr today.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Found this on Tumblr today.


I didn't know Sin Cara's real name was Natalie Eva Marie Coyle Nelson


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Titty Master > Shockmaster


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The queen of queens.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

WTF Eva is turning 30, shit I thought she was younger.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Mia Mancini and Ricki Vaughn are actually way cooler names than Serena and Kaitlyn. Some of the guys names were terrible though.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

robertdeniro said:


>


Where on Earth did you find that pic in your sig?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Where on Earth did you find that pic in your sig?


It's from Wrestlemania Rewind on WWE Network,it cost only 9,99 :.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Somebody was paid to come up with these names.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


Heyman DA GOAT :bow







:heyman


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Somebody was paid to come up with these names.


Dude, g-rilla alone is worth a 6 figure paycheck. And Alberto Banderas, the drug lord brother of Antonio Banderas


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Look in my eyes, what do you seeeeee


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

My firsr try.....


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

p862011 said:


> The woman who played Daniel Bryan's physical therapist in the segment with Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella on tonight's RAW was ECCW and PWA wrestler Chelsea Green, known as Jaida she is from Lance Storms Academy




Are you sure it's not Claire Lynch?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

backtothedisaster said:


> Look in my eyes, what do you seeeeee


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


banderas for del rio? hahaha


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I collected all of those gifs- for you - the IWC!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gorgeous, but she a dumbass..


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

sizor said:


>


yea, but its from a ppv or something?


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:jarule


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Gorgeous, but she a dumbass..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quoting an image


As someone who saw it in person, this made even less sense when you saw it live. She blew the audience a kiss, was standing straight up, watched the AJ/Paige interaction, then dropped to her knees and grabbed her neck.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Funny innit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Return confirmed!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Selfdestructo said:


> As someone who saw it in person, this made even less sense when you saw it live. She blew the audience a kiss, was standing straight up, watched the AJ/Paige interaction, then dropped to her knees and grabbed her neck.


Clearly she was pre selling the attack from AJ kinda like in Scanners lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Selfdestructo said:


> As someone who saw it in person, this made even less sense when you saw it live. She blew the audience a kiss, was standing straight up, watched the AJ/Paige interaction, then dropped to her knees and grabbed her neck.


:lmao

I'm not surprised at all. She is the poster child for the stereotypical hot/dumb girl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Selfdestructo said:


> As someone who saw it in person, this made even less sense when you saw it live. She blew the audience a kiss, was standing straight up, watched the AJ/Paige interaction, then dropped to her knees and grabbed her neck.


I watched it live too and cringed hard. Eva Marie is really stupid. She probably thinks Heath Slater played the Joker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


>


:lmao Perfect!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Choked by Benoit (Aug 15, 2014)

that's hilarious


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Not funny
JUST AMAZING
Benoit vs Angel steel cage match . 
Commentary - Heyman, Stone Cold, JR


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Selfdestructo said:


> As someone who saw it in person, this made even less sense when you saw it live. She blew the audience a kiss, was standing straight up, watched the AJ/Paige interaction, then dropped to her knees and grabbed her neck.


:jbl "She's Down Mygull!"

:cole3 "Vintage Eva Marie!"

:lawler "What you guys think I can get from her for $9.99?"


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

For anyone who has missed NXT this week, Neville selling the shit out of a Tornado DDT:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

From 2000-2001


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Look at her feet from all the barefoot running around she does backstage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


He challenged Hayley Williams :banderas I hope she accepts :zayn3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck Punk a real man adds ice


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I dare anyone to challenge Brock Lesnar on that Ice bucket thing. I think he might replace water with Cena's blood, urine and vomit :brock2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> Fuck Punk a real man adds ice


Punk got buried :HHH

I wanna see Stone Cold and Vince doing that


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Vince and Hulk will die if they do that. And thanks to Punk for doing that challenge, now I'm sure that I don't want that cheesy motherfucker to ever come back. No offense to his current fans, but he reached his maximum in 2009-2011.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock challenged Ronda :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

LOL










Sorry if posted already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nash showing off some of his luchador moves.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Did he tear his quad? :lmao


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


damn Kaitlyn looking fine as ever ...sidenote ya know she really has a nice name go figure why the wwe didn't just let her use her real name


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> For anyone who has missed NXT this week, Neville selling the shit out of a Tornado DDT:


I had a blast with that match, Neville took that DDT and made it look like a million bucks.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Steiner Gate said:


>



I hate so much that this picture is real.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152629992437429&set=vb.9972312428&type=2&theater


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Smartass. :lel Ain't got no time for Eva Marie marks.

Edit:









THE SHADE
Swagger better watch his ass.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ 
i think swagger is trying to pull off a ziggler there. but not nearly as funny


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Coyotex said:


> damn Kaitlyn looking fine as ever ...sidenote ya know she really has a nice name go figure why the wwe didn't just let her use her real name


Holy shit I know right? Only gotten hotter since she left...










kada

That dude is a total meathead, but jesus he's the luckiest meathead I've ever seen :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

dumtara said:


> My firsr try.....


you failed

I'm surprised you placed the decimal correctly


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^ 
That wasn't even "quote" worthy, man. Y u do dis.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sorry wkc


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

donlesnar said:


> ^^
> i think swagger is trying to pull off a ziggler there. but not nearly as funny


Funny, because if Ziggler said the exact same thing, people in here would be dying.

tweet was simple yet hilarious imo.

Jack should watch out thou.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Layla and Summer switched teams...it's Fandango's turn now.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Funny, because if Ziggler said the exact same thing, people in here would be dying.
> 
> tweet was simple yet hilarious imo.
> 
> Jack should watch out thou.


Stupid tweets from wrestlers seems to be a regular weekly thing now. These people really need to think before they tweet.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>












He knows !


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Stupid tweets from wrestlers seems to be a regular weekly thing now. These people really need to think before they tweet.


Swagger's a company man and whether there's truth to his tweet or not, it was an obvious joke. Hopefully there aren't any repercussions for it because some of the shit these guys have tweeted, his is nothing compared to theirs. 
Like the recent Orton fiasco or that shit with Reigns, but then again Swagger will never be as protected as those two.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

HE DIDZ IT!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> HE DIDZ IT!


lol when he said "that pesky little amphibian" I thought he was gonna say "Paul Heyman"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao

I'm gonna watch this gif all day just for how awesome it is watching someone punching Miz'a fucking mush in


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: LARGE


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENAWINS2014LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5 haha that graphic was perfect. True, THAT won't change any year!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


Damn, he got his clock cleaned.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha he deserved it. Miz was being a douche, like always.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> HE DIDZ IT!


"Hope there's not too much shrinkage...":


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Damn, he got his clock cleaned.


Somehow i doubt Reigns was meant to put THAT much force into it...then again anytime Miz takes a punchin' i lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Somehow i doubt Reigns was meant to put THAT much force into it...then again anytime Miz takes a punchin' i lol


Even if he didn't, that was still a badass punch lol.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

^^agreed
in truth Jack should mine what he says doh im pretty sure management values those total divas more than him


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :cena5 haha that graphic was perfect. True, THAT won't change any year!


More change in 1 year of most wrestler's careers than in a decade of Cena's.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Best NWA Champion ever! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That shot from Reigns to Miz reminds me of Big show clocking David Otunga in 2011:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Townes Van Zandt said:


>


So that's how Bryan swept Brie off her feet.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Never forget.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> Never forget.


Goldust is following


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Somehow i doubt Reigns was meant to put THAT much force into it...then again anytime Miz takes a punchin' i lol


A while back I posted multiple gifs of all Miz's ownings by other Superstars.

He's the company jester/punching bag! 
Network not doing well? 
"Send Miz out there to take a stiff one. It'll cheer up Vince!"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that Vince vid :lel

deep down the dude still got it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I collected all of those gifs- for you - the IWC! This is so good- I need to post it again - LAST PICTURE IS A SUPRISE


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ I like the surprise.
Now I have a surprise for them. In my pants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


That fucking face gets me every time :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

breakben said:


> how are these AJ pictures supposed to be funny? desperate virgin.


Uh...what? 80% of these pictures are shit.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

no clue what's going on, but I chuckled when I saw it. lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Gotta love Kurt :duck


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Bo Wyatt said:


>


WWE's Creative Team meeting?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Large Image






NastyYaffa said:


>






Damn it, I was coming here to post that lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

skarvika said:


> :Jordan


Yikes someone is a reeeeally big fan of Roman Reigns:cena6


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

skarvika said:


> :Jordan


dammit you got there right before me I just went an did the same thing :lmao

people are obsessed with Reigns on this forum


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


> dammit you got there right before me I just went an did the same thing :lmao
> 
> people are obsessed with Reigns on this forum


Yeah, and I will laugh when they end up banned for the 100's of Regins threads they keep making.


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

The Icon Sting wants to fuck The Undertaker and Steve Austin ! 

made by me

and

مع كل الإحترام ل ستينج
With all due respect for Sting
Con el debido respeto a Sting
スティングのためのすべての原因に関しては、
Avec tout le respect pour Sting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Oh...my...God... :maury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cock dinner


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Love how the gif ends with Lawler looking up at Paige's behind.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rollins after seeing Lesnar win the title


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar now:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>



LOL took me about 2 seconds +1


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> cock dinner


Can you smell what the cock is cookin'?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>





Marcos 25063 said:


>


*:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I haven't laughed like this in awhile. Jesus.*


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm still watching SS now, but I had to go make a gif of this right away. Miz sold the heck out of this moment. It was both brilliant and terrible AKA WWE at its best.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

What's Sith Ronalz doing in the impact zone Tazz?!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Clearly a man pretending to be a woman with a fake accent...argues on "her" channel that "she" is just a husky voiced female...who claims to be women in stock photos. I think it's pretty damn funny anyone would think of presenting a wrestling video game as a posh English woman anyways.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## GayforPay (Aug 18, 2014)

^ all the bitches want some piece of sexy Roman reigns


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Her ovaries imploded. :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gotta love how the camera crew of such a high production show always seem to miss all of the best parts. Nothing pisses me off more than that which seems to happen all the time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I ain't wearing two fucking belts!" Please bring back the old undisputed title belt from 2002 :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the best thing ever :lmao


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> "I ain't wearing two fucking belts!" Please bring back the old undisputed title belt from 2002 :mark:


Brock is the fucking man lol



>


Needs moar german suplexes


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the greatest sign I've ever seen:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

VINTAGE LAWLER!

:lawler


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


I wonder what would the reaction be if he actually died this year. I hope nothing like that.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

skarvika said:


> :Jordan


:lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I wonder what would the reaction be if he actually died this year. I hope nothing like that.


Cena won't die he'll just kick out of Death's finisher


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was skimming through del rios portion of the aaa event from last night and this made me lol


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> This is the greatest sign I've ever seen:


:bow


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

Please! Someone! We need a GIF of all 16 German Suplexes!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Cena won't die he'll just kick out of Death's finisher


At 2. :cena5

Then again he better be hoping that death isn't a German.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Cena won't die he'll just kick out of Death's finisher







14:00 - 14:41

He already has :cena3


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


That laugh at 1:52.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Parker said:


> 14:00 - 14:41
> 
> He already has :cena3


I loved it back when good storylines were more important than wrestling and ring skills


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

We know how you feel Big E.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

666 party with the devil bitch.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


He challenged Bray :mark:


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)

Now time for a moment of silence....


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Does anyone have the full length GIF of this where Lesnar sticks his tongue out after sitting up?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena: How Much Is The WWE Network Brock


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

What? What? What? said:


> Does anyone have the full length GIF of this where Lesnar sticks his tongue out after sitting up?












Coincidentally, this was on the first page of reddit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:brock


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Did anyone else notice Justin Roberts' face when Kane sat down next to him?lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :lmao


need to watch black dudes whole reaction dude is going hard lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WRESTLING :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ I dunno why thats funny but it just is :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Hold on a second....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WRESTLING :lmao


Yes, we do lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WRESTLING :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:jordan5:bryanlol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So when was the last time sheamus defended the US title...Payback?..He's starting to pull an Ambrose.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> So when was the last time sheamus defended the US title...Payback?..He's starting to pull an Ambrose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture quoted


He's defended it a couple times on Main Event and Smackdown, but counting Raw and PPVs alone, his _only _title defense was Payback. He's passed 100 days as champion and he's only had 1 title defense (that the majority of us watched).

In 2013 Ambrose defended the title at Payback then again and Summerslam, and then again at NoC. So he was a better fighting champion.

Bottom line: WWE has not booked a decent United States champion in years. I'd honestly say Dolph Ziggler (2011) was the last time they booked a decent one. He was defeated by Zack Ryder, the last time winning the United States Championship felt like it meant anything, and since then it's been a string of pointless champions who rarely defend the title.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WRESTLING :lmao


we do...we do...


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> This is the best thing ever :lmao


LOLOLOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Selfdestructo said:


> He's defended it a couple times on Main Event and Smackdown, but counting Raw and PPVs alone, his _only _title defense was Payback. He's passed 100 days as champion and he's only had 1 title defense (that the majority of us watched).
> 
> In 2013 Ambrose defended the title at Payback then again and Summerslam, and then again at NoC. So he was a better fighting champion.
> 
> Bottom line: WWE has not booked a decent United States champion in years. I'd honestly say Dolph Ziggler (2011) was the last time they booked a decent one. He was defeated by Zack Ryder, the last time winning the United States Championship felt like it meant anything, and since then it's been a string of pointless champions who rarely defend the title.


Yeah I figured them putting the US title on sheamus would raised the prestige of the title. Which it did, since he's a big name, but he hardly defends it at all. Making it not that prestigious. I'm glad the IC title is at least kinda of a thing again these days.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

p862011 said:


>





HHHGame78 said:


> Her ovaries imploded. :lol


:dance

Ovaries.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not really funny, but awesome


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

d9cheese said:


> Now time for a moment of silence....


Honestly, that shit should have died when they "Got the F out"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> We know how you feel Big E.












Always Big E and his expressions. :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

When was this?????


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I accidently posted this earlier in the General section, I forgot this thread exists.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


>


Why is he wearing a Punk hat?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This made me laugh lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I try to only post funny pictures in here, but I felt like these needed to be posted, because :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> I try to only post funny pictures in here, but I felt like these needed to be posted, because :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao

And people dare to fucking claim Randy Orton can't wrestle....sweet jesus each time they say that imma posting these gifs


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> And people dare to fucking claim Randy Orton can't wrestle....sweet jesus each time they say that imma posting these gifs


People say cena sucks but at least he doesn't wrestle in slow motion, Orton's matches make me want to sleep.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

roberta said:


> People say cena sucks but at least he doesn't wrestle in slow motion, Orton's matches make me want to sleep.


Why would that be on Orton? He was wrestling Reigns who has proven to be sub par in the ring so far. Orton has nothing to prove. He can be boring but when he hits it, its hard to find anything better.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Trifektah said:


>


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker looks old


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

someone is mad


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn @ that pic of Undertaker.  *HOF2015!*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> This made me laugh lol


:lol Roberts is great.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, I had to watch this match again from last night cause it was fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

The picture of Rollins trying to sell his briefcase always cracks me up  The look on his face xD


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn..Undertaker looks like he came straight from retirement home


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

bleach said:


>


A moment of silence for the *"Titty Master"*.



*"Ambrose's return at NOC"*

Dean: IS THAT ALL YOU GOT SETH!?!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

bleach said:


>


Rest in peace in peace? A little redundant


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Rest in peace in peace? A little redundant


That's the point. It's a meme, guy.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> That's the point. It's a meme, guy.


Hmm I guess I'm not too meme savvy. Too many to know. 

Btw I'm not your guy, buddy.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Gif of the month. :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

Anybody have a link to the Cena holding his head above himself gif when he won MitB in 2012?


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I have to put it in spoiler tags.



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

clicking the spoiler tag


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

If Seth could go back in time


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> I have to put it in spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


I am that guy.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>





Trifektah said:


>


:lel

I love this thread :


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

lolololololol too good


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>



THat stuff is hilarious :lmao


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I saw this right after SummerSlam ended and it made me laugh...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

posted wrong content/delete


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> ]


:sodone



Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/86liPDDAzRc


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> .


If they got the grammar/spelling right I'd actually buy one of those.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> .


*AN...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Parker said:


> *AN...


:lmao lets be honest here, you would expect a logo like that for Eva Marie to have improper grammar


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> .


goddammit, even the grammar in fan made designs for her is botched...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

For anyone who's a fan of newLEGACYinc on YouTube, this is hands down their greatest moment ever. In the middle of their 24 hour stream, hosted to bring in donations for a cancer charity event, Vince Russo himself starts booking with the guys for their own company on EWR.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

I would watch the shit out of that show Russo booked.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What? What? What? said:


>


:lmao

So when does Randy Orton get to do this challenge

:hmm:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stardust is awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

that opening of piano real american is fcking epic :banderas


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

The BOlla twins........I'm sorry


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> For anyone who's a fan of newLEGACYinc on YouTube, this is hands down their greatest moment ever. In the middle of their 24 hour stream, hosted to bring in donations for a cancer charity event, Vince Russo himself starts booking with the guys for their own company on EWR.


I was there for that whole stream. What an awesome night. We ended up raising $10,000. And getting to hear Russo book EWR was hilarious. What an awesome guy. Anyone who doesn't know newLegacy should check them out. They're huge wrestling guys


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

wait for it


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


> wait for it


:lel


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I knew Brooke would age like her father...


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

nucklehead88 said:


> The BOlla twins........I'm sorry


:maury Get rid of the facial hair and you have a pair that could legit pass as females.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Stardust is awesome


I thought i was one of the only people on the universe who loves the commitment Cody is giving to creating this character.

I love his hyperactive ringside antics, I love his twitter feed, it's mad, and i love interviews even more lol. Bravo Cody, or you know Stardust who is a good friend of Cody Rhodes lmao, as you know Cody is fishing in Alaska with a full beard lol.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What? What? What? said:


>


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:

- Vic


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I often question how my fellow women dub this man a 'sex god'.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

He also looks much better with dry hair.

- Vic


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

:ex:


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

brotherbrotherbrother


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> He also looks much better with dry hair.
> 
> - Vic


Nope, still don't get the appeal.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: other versions










































lel'd hard at the Shield gear


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^ 
I'm lawling at architecture for dummies lol.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone who liked cena on Facebook.. Anyone notice that he posts random pictures? :lol I swear it's like he gets it off 9gag or something


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Parker said:


> For anyone who liked cena on Facebook.. Anyone notice that he posts random pictures? :lol I swear it's like he gets it off 9gag or something


Same way on Instagram. The one good thing about him :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Vic Capri;3861935u3 said:


> He also looks much better with dry hair.
> 
> - Vic


I did :benson

And I agree about the hair.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

bleach said:


>


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

bleach said:


>


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoiler: WWE2K15















he really is the new cena 8*D using his old taunt and shit


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Wait, Cena isn't wearing his knee pads for once.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't smoke, but he sure acts like he's on drugs :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Was just about to post this 

He called him Dolphin :maury


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

oh man, that kid is ace, and doesn't this just show you that kids dig the :bo message

ORYOOGORRADOOISHBOOOOLIEEEEEEVE


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


lol he knows more about the wrestlers on the roster than Vince does


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

that kid knows paul bearer? genius.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


THE KID KNOWS PAUL BEARER:clap

Also


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


Fuck that comic, Cena is a Tampa Rays fan, not a Red Sox fan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


OMG, this kid is adorable! Crazy how much he knows and remembers about wrestling at two years old. I'm assuming the parents have him watching non-fucking-stop. The Bolieve part was so cute.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> Fuck that comic, Cena is a Tampa Rays fan, not a Red Sox fan.


Cena supports all teams.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cornette​


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

No more discussion threads? The fuck is the point in this forum then?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's okay. You can still be able to talk about Dean Ambrose in many other ways.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

No surprise,all threads were terrible for weeks.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hopefully the Shield marks don't bring their silly, heterosexual female pleasing gifs to the other threads now.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


That was The Shield not Roman Reigns. What a failure. Although Reigns is literally the Shield condensed into one man now since he's taken possession of everything that got it over.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm guessing the discussion threads were closed so people could make discussions on particular things, ie rather than postin the the rolls or ambrose threads, someone could just make a thread discussing the match by itself.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

At home in bed, healing up of course lol. :renee


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## creem (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

chosequin said:


> At home in bed, healing up of course lol. :renee


I wanted to vote "Finger painting pictures for Jesus" but it wasn't an option.

:what2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Another BEYOND hilarious installment of Botchamania


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this never gets old


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ AJ with boobs :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> ^^^ AJ with boobs :lol


Aj could easily have those too if she was insecure and wanted to implant moulds of silicone into her chest....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Cena has officially flipped, it seems. :lol :cena4 :brock


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> LOL


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Aj could easily have those too if she was insecure and wanted to implant moulds of silicone into her chest....


Yeah, no, a lot of women get them because they want bigger tits, not because they're 'insecure'. If looked I like a fucking Bella I would be far, FAR from insecure. 

AJ's flat chested, so what? Doesn't mean you need to insult other women just to put her on a pedestal.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


EPIC


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Wanting bigger tits means you're unhappy, thus insecure, with your smaller, natural ones.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

/


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> OMG, this kid is adorable! Crazy how much he knows and remembers about wrestling at two years old. I'm assuming the parents have him watching non-fucking-stop. The Bolieve part was so cute.


I wouldn't be surprised if he is just looking at pictures of them on the screen


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Oh shit, AJ hit puberty?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

People's court :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Elias Samson looks like the muscular, much more intimidating version of Sandow :lol​


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Wanting bigger tits means you're unhappy, thus insecure, with your smaller, natural ones.


Or... maybe it's just that you want certain reactions from men that you simply can't get without getting implants. Nothing to do with insecurity, everything to do with doing what it takes to get what you want.

Unhappiness does not equate to insecurity.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kermit actually answered Vince's challenge

and noted that ice water could kill frogs


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Wanting bigger tits means you're unhappy, thus insecure, with your smaller, natural ones.


Yeah, no, not necessarily. It can be possible because women can develop body dysphoria, but if she has money and she wants to change how she looks, she will. Often times it's a bod modification along the same lines of getting a tattoo or a piercing or something like that. Not everything is about insecurities or low self esteem. Sometimes people just want change and if they have the money, who are we to judge?

I find it lulz worthy that all these Aj fans are assuming they have any idea why women would want breast implants in the first place and getting so offended and feeling the need to attack women with breast implants. It's a funny picture and a jab at Aj having small boobies. Why ya'll so offended?



TheMenace said:


> Or... maybe it's just that you want certain reactions from men that you simply can't get without getting implants. Nothing to do with insecurity, everything to do with doing what it takes to get what you want.
> 
> Unhappiness does not equate to insecurity.


Well said.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

I got a good laugh from this. :ti











That won't happen, but it should. :vince5 :trips4


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah Dean will have a decent career. Obviously not a huge, *Better* one. But a memorable one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Another BEYOND hilarious installment of Botchamania


:maury Botchamania never fails to leave me in stiches. I never even noticed the cue card during Brie's arrest :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> Kermit actually answered Vince's challenge
> 
> and noted that ice water could kill frogs


GOLD. :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


>


:lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Another BEYOND hilarious installment of Botchamania


Anyone know why they always cut out so much audio from the matches? Is it to dodge copyright claims or something?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Redzero said:


>


This makes me a happy camper :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want both of them on my TV now :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bow

I wonder, if they'll allow Devitt to do this.













Parker said:


> Nah Dean will have a decent career. Obviously not a huge, *Better* one. But a memorable one.


Guarantees.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

TJQ said:


> This makes me a happy camper :mark:


Me too! :bow


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

you can find more on wwe com, this is the best as foe me


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

steen and devitt :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


I'm dying over here. :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, a lot of women get them because they want bigger tits, not because they're 'insecure'. If looked I like a fucking Bella I would be far, FAR from insecure.
> 
> AJ's flat chested, so what? *Doesn't mean you need to insult other women just to put her on a pedestal*.


:agreeY) WELL SAID
I'm tired of this forum, it's fool of thirsty retarded virgins, I think I need a break...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

give me someone with a face of aj over nikki big boobs are nice and all but looks matter more

















:cool2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AJ only looks good on TV. Shes not very attractice IRL. Maybe its the makeup.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn, Undertaker guy has leaned out a lot since Wrestlemania.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Damn, Undertaker guy has leaned out a lot since Wrestlemania.


He's been training his ass off to beat Brock Lesnar after what he put him through.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk stumbling across hard times? :jordan (And moved to NZ)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Superkick said:


> Punk stumbling across hard times? :jordan (And moved to NZ)


BEST thief IN THE WORLD! :


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Damien said:


>



Wrestlemania 31: Brock Lesner vs 21&What Live on the WWE Network for 9.99


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=475106052631780


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

xvampmanx said:


> Wrestlemania 31: Brock Lesner vs 21&What Live on the WWE Network for 9.99


:shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit :shiiit


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


>


LMFAO!!! :bow


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


>


:lol:lol:lol what the fuck


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


>


Reminds me of this


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat WrestlingJesus doe. Shame he can't keep a channel open for more than a few months. lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Any chance someone could put a 'Deal With It' at the end of this GIF? (along with the complimentary black pixelated sunglasses dropping from the top onto his face)









I'd be ever grateful if it's possible.
:bow:bow:bow


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What? What? What? said:


> Any chance someone could put a 'Deal With It' at the end of this GIF? (along with the complimentary black pixelated sunglasses dropping from the top onto his face)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm terribly sorry but the program I'm using doesn't seem to render properly.

www.mediafire.com/view/tqzrti04fnjy5qu/brockdealwithit.gif


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jmacz said:


>


lol I had to double take there, I actually thought the pic of the dude above Dwayne..WAS Dwayne.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=475106052631780

Sorry. idk how to embed videos from facebook. :mark::mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>




:booklel


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

chosequin said:


>


:lol This looks like a hardcore Bryan mark's acid trip...











"HEY YOU GUYS!"


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

^^^^^ hahahahaha so trueeeee.. iwc can never be happyyy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I found this on reddit. Its obviously not a picture, but it is fuckin hilarious. Thought yall might get a kick out of it. Its about a mark who did shrooms at WWE live event lol.


At around a quarter to seven PM, I took about two grams of psilocybe cubensis mushrooms with another redditor at an undisclosed location. We then took the #135 bus deep into east Vancouver to see WWE live at the Agrodome.

When I bought my tickets, my plan was to invite a random from OKCupid to come with me as a date because I thought it would be hilarious and awkward and a really great way to freak out a 'normal'. Those plans fell through at the last minute, specifically when the random clued in that I was trying to take them to wrestling, so I turned to my friend who's not a fan of wrestling and asked if he would like to take drugs and go see WWE with me.

'That sounds like the premise for a VICE article,' he said. I agreed and we both decided that it would be a really good idea and totally not at all irresponsible or dangerous. I spent the afternoon prepping him, mostly by watching Big E. Langston's Instagram videos.

The effects hit me strong when we get off the bus at Hastings and Renfrew. The mild stomach discomfort becomes a peculiar warm and cuddly sensation all over my body. We are both giggling as we walk towards the searchlights in the distance.

When we get into the arena, the opening match is already in progress and literally everyone in the arena is chanting 'Axel sucks.' We can't figure out how to get to the floor and end up walking up and down the stairs several times before we find our seats. I see an elderly Indian woman in a John Cena t-shirt and my eyes start watering for some reason.

Xavier Woods enters the ring wearing a sparkly jacket. His entrance video looks like an animated gif image. He becomes my favourite wrestler. During the match, I experience severe time dilation as Hunico gives him a backdrop and then puts him in a chinlock again and again. I feel as though the match is stuck in an infinite loop and Hunico will continue to backdrop Xavier Woods forever. They do this spot for what feels like five or six times before Xavier finally backflips out of it and takes Hunico to the woodshed. Someone behind me yells that Xavier Woods looks like Richard Pryor and I spend a lot of time thinking about whether that was racist or not, considering he doesn't.

There is a divas match. I am looking at AJ standing on the apron and it strikes me how before these people were characters on a TV show, electron pulses on a screen, and now I can see the light reflecting off AJ's midriff and I can see the texture of her skin in infinitesimal detail down to the pores. Tamina doesn't tag her in. I count AJ's ribs.

I look over at my friend and he is slowly waving his hand in front of his face and at first I think he is doing the Cena thing but then I realize he is also really high.

During Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton's match, Daniel elbows Orton in the face so hard that, swear to god, a bloody tooth flies out of his mouth. I feel like these two could wrestle eachother again and again for the next thousand years and it would never not be amazing. Orton does so many little things in the ring that are so perfect that you really have to watch him closely to pick up on, and it kills me that I have to boo him on principle because he's so good but Daniel Bryan is from the Pacific Northwest and weird looking and therefore My Guy.

I yell 'dishonourable discharge' at Orton when he's near my corner but he doesn't hear me.

Any time anyone goes on the microphone, all I can hear is 'womp womp womp womp womp womp.' Tony Chimel goes on the microphone and says 'womp womp womp womp womp fifteen minute intermission.'

I go to buy a Fandango t-shirt but they don't have any.

It is when Los Matadores come out around nine o'clock that I realize I am peaking. El Torito comes out and I begin screaming. I have never been as excited by anything in my life. I cannot put into words the elation I am experiencing watching him run down the rampway. I feel as though millions of years of human evolution and history have led to me being here, watching a small man in a bull costume jump on the ropes and wave at people. I start tearing up again and try to start an El Torito chant, but then 3MB comes out and all the brown kids freak out over Jinder Mahal. He has never, ever been more over than he was tonight.

My friend is disappointed that there are no other mini wrestlers to fight El Torito, but I say it was enough just to be blessed by his presence.

Fandango comes out. He is wearing a purple satin shirt, which I begin wilding out over, but not as hard as I was wilding for El Torito. Great Khali comes out and again the crowd goes crazy, but I am staring at Fandango as he teases taking off the satin shirt. I am losing my mind. Finally he takes off the shirt and the light hits his abs. I swear to god Fandango's body is sparkling, glowing. His abs are crystalline. I almost start crying for a third time because his body is so fucking beautiful. We make eye contact and I become bonded to him in eternity.

'His face is shaped like a Pringle,' my friend says of Great Khali.

Fandango gets on the microphone. 'Vancouver womp womp womp womp womp dance,' he says. Fandango is a really great wrestler because his selling can actually create the illusion of Khali moving around.

The main event is CM Punk vs. Luke Harper. CM Punk is my favourite wrestler and the entire arena is chanting his name but I am already exhausted because I have marked out so severely and completely over Fandango's shirt and El Torito.

CM Punk gets on the microphone. 'Womp womp Vancouver womp womp womp womp womp,' he says. Everyone goes home happy. I feel emotionally and physically depleted. I get on the bus and go straight back downtown to eat a triple cheeseburger at A&W.

It was delicious.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Summer Rae said:


>


:lmao

Love it!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

chasku said:


> ^^^^^ hahahahaha so trueeeee.. iwc can never be happyyy


The IWC is not one person. Different people complain about different things.



Summer Rae said:


>


Maybe he can use this as an opportunity to turn his character around. :cool2 ... oh wait this is Cena we're talking about. :cena7


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I see an elderly Indian woman in a John Cena t-shirt and my eyes start watering for some reason.


:lmao I literally spit out my drink when I read this line


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

blood urine vomit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

sizor said:


>


:lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Superkick said:


>


:Jordan

Ziggler's the man.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

^You haven't seen that before? Lol


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Actually the rest of the scene is worst, they touch each other's butt and stuff :cena2


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Brock and Kurt's kiss and game of grab-ass was THEE

SINGLE! 
GREATEST!
NIGHT! 

_in the history of our sport._


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


bama4:damn


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

p862011 said:


>


This thread must be closed because it will not get better than this. Thank You!


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

my signature.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Layla is so fine


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Not fake tweet, just fake account.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

This is obligatory viewing here:









:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Flashdance x Layla = :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol at 9.99 flag.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Good lord ! Layla has a glorious body bama4

Anyway :


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandman and New Jack are AWFUL in the ring lol.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I've never heard anyone say New Jack and Sandman are even good wrestlers lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty creepy :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nick Jackson of the Young Bucks doing the ice bucket challenge :lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


This should be posted at the start of every thread on here.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


:homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm liking this new German announce team.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

p862011 said:


>


I am usually one fervently opposed to quoting pictures.. but this time, I will make an exception.
:vince6:zayn2ziggler3:vince2
:dancingpenguin


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


When did that happen? link?


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Steiner Gate said:


>


What's so funny about watching a guy that tested positive for steroids after that fight kick a man in the stomach after he had a disease that caused him to lose most of his large intestine?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bryanlol :jordan5


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Amy Schumer "on" Dolph Ziggler - Conan

Talks about their former relationship, wrestlers, and him in bed among others


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Your gimmick is MINE!









:trips5 :trips5


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

one more time..


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> awesome
> [/IMG]


The kid is so cute! I'm glad he saw his hero in action


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> awesome












More awesome


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

nah. that black kid nailed it. shpuld be a new smiley.



Devitt and Albert


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:jordan5


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> awesome


Lol hes ugly


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

That beanie looks like it's hanging onto Albert's head for dear lift. I never cease to be amazed by the size of that man's head. Devitt looks like he's had perhaps too much fun on the bike too. It happens.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I had to double-take, I thought that was Mark Henry holding that kid


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> More awesome


Lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


>


a cena fan


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

robertdeniro said:


>





:brock3 ...........PARTYS OVER GRAMPA


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


His dad looks like Mark Henry !


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WHO"S THAT POKEMON? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkSjAcxmus


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, Brie is so bad.


----------



## Kayfable (Jul 19, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lelbrock


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*YESTERDAY'S RAW IN A NUTSHELL *
















:dead :sodone :krillin


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This made me sad


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


Lulz

That gif is hilarious. The way he barely manages to drape himself over Kane and then literally a second later is leaping in the air. VINTAGE CENA :cole


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I liked how they spelt "John" wrong.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Ares :cesaro

I wonder if he still wrestles, he was one the best in Europe back in the day.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Lulz
> 
> That gif is hilarious. The way he barely manages to drape himself over Kane and then literally a second later is leaping in the air. VINTAGE CENA :cole


Spelled John wrong, Overcame the odds, and Won it all


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I know I'm a mark but I was pretty entertained by it. These two becoming a tag team actually seems like it could boost both men.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Lulz
> 
> That gif is hilarious. The way he barely manages to drape himself over Kane and then literally a second later is leaping in the air. VINTAGE CENA :cole


This is why I fucking hate Cena at times. His complete and utter lack of psychology makes him come across as a parody of pro wrestling. When he actually tries he can be great though. Unfortunately he doesn't try much.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


> I know I'm a mark but I was pretty entertained by it. These two becoming a tag team actually seems like it could boost both men.


A Sandow gimmick is one-night only, so don't miss it if he's in your town.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

This video is pure gold.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=862904770399250&set=vb.146505212039213&type=2&theater


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


:lmao

Classic Scott Hall cool as shit :bow


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Funny video: https://www.facebook.com/wrestlingmemes/posts/766070520098671


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Hah


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ben_fletch said:


> Hah


Damn that woulda been a free $50 :lol as I am sure their ONE viewer did this.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Damn that woulda been a free $50 :lol as I am sure their ONE viewer did this.


Again, it's a TNA Shop gift card, so not much of a prize here.

On topic, this is how PROGRESS Wrestling Tag Team titles look:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> Again, it's a TNA Shop gift card, so not much of a prize here.
> 
> On topic, this is how PROGRESS Wrestling Tag Team titles look:



That is honestly extremely creative.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Damn that woulda been a free $50 :lol as I am sure their ONE viewer did this.


I did that. Not sure what's funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aww son of a bitch. :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good news, fanboys, looks like Paige doesn't have the same policy as Aj when it comes to male fans.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do people get on at AJ for that whole no touching thing? I don't blame her, she got groped really roughly and inappropriately by a male fan once, she's protecting herself and she's always polite about it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

This still has me ROTFL:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Good news, fanboys, looks like Paige doesn't have the same policy as Aj when it comes to male fans.


Paige, if you're reading this, I'd like to uh...get an autograph...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I just found some Scooby Stuff


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Why do people get on at AJ for that whole no touching thing? I don't blame her, she got groped really roughly and inappropriately by a male fan once, she's protecting herself and she's always polite about it.


True shit. Nothing wrong with her not wanting to be touched by strangers.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought this at the European store today. I wonder if it will give me Cena-like powers...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Edited to remove video.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

IndPr said:


> I bought this at the European store today. I wonder if it will give me Cena-like powers...


Cena means price. Looks Bulgarian, even though it's also Cena in Serbian. In my country it's Cijena.



Sixth said:


>


*You copied the video, made it yours, and made it unlisted. I hope I'm wrong.*


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Adyman said:


> *You copied the video, made it yours, and made it unlisted. I hope I'm wrong.*


I found it on Facebook, looked for it on Youtube but couldn't find it, so I uploaded it on Youtube as an unlisted video to share it here. I will remove it right now. Sorry about that.
Edit: Just now I have noticed it was posted before in thia thread. Well, I fucked up.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Aww son of a bitch. :lmao :lmao


:done

I'm drowning in a sea of tears from all the laughing I've done.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige could be up most fans anyway that would get carried away. :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:moyes8


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

LMFAO^ Actually better than his current theme to be honest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> :done
> 
> I'm drowning in a sea of tears from all the laughing I've done.


I can't stop watching it :westbrook5


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Some great GIFs I found (sorry if some of those were reposted, idgaf, they're great):


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Good news, fanboys, looks like Paige doesn't have the same policy as Aj when it comes to male fans.


well paige doesn't even like men so:aj3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

p862011 said:


> well paige doesn't even like men so:aj3


Didn't know we had her brother here on WF!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Different kind of "streak"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cesaro's theme needs the minion "Bee Doo" sound from 'Despicable Me 2'. :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

http://bcove.me/e7o2hawi 

:lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> http://bcove.me/e7o2hawi
> 
> :lol


haha that was gold, WTF @ the random inclusion of Adam Bomb & Berzerker though!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> http://bcove.me/e7o2hawi
> 
> :lol


Ba ha that was great. :dance The voiceovers were superb!

Poor Ellis. :shiiit


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Sixth said:


>


Holy crap I found this last night, pure gold :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kevin Hart always gets me :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently Lisa Marie is "following the Buzzards" :cena5


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Apparently Lisa Marie is "following" the Buzzards" :cena5


I don't get it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't get it


Oh dear.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't get it


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

She's got the wholllleeeeee "world" in her hands. :harden


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeez back in the day when Bret used to smile.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> She's got the wholllleeeeee "world" in her hands. :harden


That is physically impossible since the world is far larger than any humans hands. Are you trolling me?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:wall


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> That is physically impossible since the world is far larger than any humans hands. Are you trolling me?


Maybe? :bo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Forgive if already posted. Fucking random group of people.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :wall



:brock3: *I'M THE BEAST!!!!!!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Forgive if already posted. Fucking random group of people.


Is that woody Harrelson?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Parker said:


> Is that woody Harrelson?


Yep... Rusev, Lana, Woody Harrelson, Willie Nelson and someone else. It's so fucking random.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Yep... Rusev, Lana, Woody Harrelson, Willie Nelson and someone else. It's so fucking random.


Kris Kristofferson is the other guy.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Yep... Rusev, Lana, Woody Harrelson, Willie Nelson and someone else. It's so fucking random.


and old fart from Blade movies. Whistler if i remember correctly.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Story of Michael Hayes' life


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sixth said:


>


lmao came here to post this. So funny.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

not funny... yet worth watching


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


These guys could sell a tub of lard to a woman on a diet! :smokey


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

bleach said:


> Story of Michael Hayes' life


Dok Hendrix for the Hall of Fame!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

sizor said:


> not funny... yet worth watching


Glad she isn't my sister!


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

^ she supposed to be anti-diva ? DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

sizor said:


> not funny... yet worth watching


nope, she is so unsexy.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

(Note: I'm pretty sure Gov. Ventura didn't actually say that.)

- Vic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> (Note: I'm pretty sure Gov. Ventura didn't actually say that.)
> 
> - Vic


This was why Jake The Snake & Undertaker were so special in that time, when they'd speak they'd really make you feel uncomfortable based on the calm delivery.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Cleavage said:


>


Every face in this pic is smile worthy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr Ventura needs to talk to Chris Jericho. He is pretty certain he invented The Cold War


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

hhhfan474 said:


>


*Triple H Thoughts:* I can't wait for 20 years to pass in order to bury this future WWE Jobber/Mid-Carder :trips :vince


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

The Greatest Entrance Theme Mashup In History

http://youtubedoubler.com/diWV


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Mr Ventura needs to talk to Chris Jericho. He is pretty certain he invented The Cold War


http://podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=662

He already did. Jericho was the second guest on his Podcast. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keyblade said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

God, I love Batista some times :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Drax and rocket. The early days :ti


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Fire King, JBL, and Cole and hire this dude.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

(yes, it's Dean Ambrose)


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

Big size
http://www.wwe.com/f/photo/image/2014/08/070_SS_08172014jg_1635.jpg


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Me tomorrow night.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Beginning at 4:06-4:44 It's Brock Lesnar :brock3


----------



## bruce_w (Jan 13, 2007)

*Stone Cold Showed up today at College Gameday ESPN*










Doing his thing :dance


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Showed up today at College Gameday ESPN*



bruce_w said:


> Doing his thing :dance


Shit I missed that!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Stone Cold Showed up today at College Gameday ESPN*



bruce_w said:


> Doing his thing :dance


Da drankin GOAT :wall


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Velvet Sky challenged DA GOAT :austin :mark:
Dat Stunner :lmao :austin


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

In typical Cena fashion, he came back from getting crushed by all the others to completely obliterate them all.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Waka is a genius


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Diamond bodallas Paige


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*THANKS RANDY*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


lol. 









Don't forget this. 

http://youtu.be/bIi41KO0i2Q?t=31s


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

xDD said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only the miz has done it well to bryan:
2:58


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

What the hell is bramming?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

p862011 said:


> only the miz has done it well to bryan:


Hm? What was wrong with Punk's clothesline? Miz clothesline was great too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Hulk Cena and John Hogan!

- Vic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane with a cape lol.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

you can easily know that the cape is a Vince call, thank good they didn't go with it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> you can easily know that the cape is a Vince call, thank good they didn't go with it


Yes, I'm very thankful. That cape looks super atrocious on Kane. :ti


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> you can easily know that the cape is a Vince call, thank good they didn't go with it


I like capes and trenchcoats myself, but it made Kane look like too much of a supervillain and just out of place. Had it been the 80s / early 90s, it would've been fine.

- Vic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/c6a5ff703462dd54214d3866d2f01c64/tumblr_nb72ldpgha1qf683ho1_500.jpg


you guys have no chill :faint:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> you guys have no chill :faint:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Credit to /u/wexfordland1 of Reddit


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

^^^OMG :lmao

_Hey, Billy Mayes here!
...........and my name, is Dolph Ziggler._

Best infomercial ever.

And that Orton JLaw RKO is gold.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Sixth said:


>


And the winner is...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> And the winner is...


No, winner is....


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Spoiler: RKO ON NEKKID JLAW















My life is officially complete.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pic is ruined by someone not knowing the different between an RKO and DDT :side:.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

That's some part of the reason why the pic rules :lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


well, lack of respect is something usual these days.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Did he actually tweet this? I can't see it


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

#ROOT said:


> Pic is ruined by someone not knowing the different between an RKO and DDT :side:.


maybe:cole is announcing


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Did he actually tweet this? I can't see it


I read that the pictures were leaked and Punk's tweet was to anyone who retweets them. He deleted that tweet though.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> I read that the pictures were leaked and Punk's tweet was to anyone who retweets them. He deleted that tweet though.


To be honest in light of recent events if I were him I'd be counting my blessings that only Wedding pics were leaked of him & AJ Lee and not anything else...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> *To be honest in light of recent events* if I were him I'd be counting my blessings that only Wedding pics were leaked of him & AJ Lee and not anything else...


Kate Upton!!!!!
:wade


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Did he actually tweet this? I can't see it


Apparently he did, and he deleted the tweet later.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

That's some struggling ass cake #nohomo


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

putin invasion first ukraine then usa ? :


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

One to enjoy...


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

ATF said:


> Spoiler: RKO ON NEKKID JLAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not clicking that, why would i want to see Jude Law naked?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk is blocking ppl on twitter for this LOL.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope I don´t get banned for this, it's ugly but I found it somewhere


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol

- Vic


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

deina_k said:


>


The 2 women should be Stephanie and Chyna


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


>


Dude, that Shamrock/Johnny ace one is creepy as fuck lol.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Is that Punk tweet real? If so what a fucking idiot. Angry that people are tweeting and posting pics from his wedding yet goes and posts a picture on his own twitter viewed by millions.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> :lol
> 
> - Vic


this needs to be bumped


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## d9cheese (Jan 18, 2014)

Right_To_Censor said:


> The Greatest Entrance Theme Mashup In History
> 
> http://youtubedoubler.com/diWV


Took that and put it in a single video


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Is that Punk tweet real? If so what a fucking idiot. Angry that people are tweeting and posting pics from his wedding yet goes and posts a picture on his own twitter viewed by millions.


He didn't tweet the picture himself, it's just been stitched together for the meme-effect.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE LEAKER.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cesaro's new theme is *AWESOME*!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Original post http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ssion-thread-09-01-14-a-269.html#post39144329


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> Original post http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ssion-thread-09-01-14-a-269.html#post39144329


:lol 
If it rotates a little more he equals Ziggler


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

^ World Wrestling Worthless Entertainment?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


me during raw tonight:faint:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kidzombie (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

^
http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...d-With-Arrest-During-Tonights-Live-Broadcast/


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kidzombie said:


> Nitro sign


Some guy on reddit is claiming that that sign got him kicked out and nearly arrested.

^

EDIT: Beat me to it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buried.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Not much in the way of photoshop skills but gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

kidzombie said:


>


For only $9.99!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*"BEST FOR BUSINESS!"*:HHH2









:jordan5 :maury


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## millmatt (Apr 2, 2012)

Khali don't do leg day


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Spiros Vondas said:


> Some guy on reddit is claiming that that sign got him kicked out and nearly arrested.
> 
> ^
> 
> EDIT: Beat me to it.


woah, that is messed up. A few years ago Redskins fans were getting kicked out of games for having signs claiming to be ashamed of the Redskins. Dan Snyder does not care how much money you spent on tickets for a NFL game, if you are disrespecting his team he will have you thrown out of the game. Looks Like Vince is taking that same approach.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

This might seem like a really mean and insensative thing to say, but Khali is doomed to being a a wheelchair sooner rather than later. His legs look absolutely fucked.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

ratman said:


> ^
> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...d-With-Arrest-During-Tonights-Live-Broadcast/


Seriously? Thats just pathetic fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


>


:HA


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

JerichoH20 said:


> Seriously? Thats just pathetic fpalm


yes especially given the sign on tv clearly said "i could be at home watching nitro" and the fan claimed it said "I'd rather be at home watching Nitro for $9.99" :yum:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

ratman said:


>


Oh how I miss Keeng Boogh-kah



ratman said:


> ^
> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...d-With-Arrest-During-Tonights-Live-Broadcast/


Let me be one of the countless people to say...fuck this company.fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ratman said:


> ^
> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...d-With-Arrest-During-Tonights-Live-Broadcast/


:lmao WWE never learns do they, Well hope they enjoy all the smarks bringing I could be home watching Nitro signs (or worse) to Raw for the foreseeable future.

though it continues to prove my point that the greatest feud in wrestling since the AE is the WWE vs its fans :maury

I fully expect another :HHH2 "rip on smarks" promo coming very soon


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Outsiders: Kevin Hall and Scott Nash!

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Greatest wrestling match I've ever seen.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:maury Arcturus you're killing me with all of these.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


Should have bought them a spell checker.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Network-$9....dwvar_W08156_color=Black&start=1&cgid=network

Buy it Now for only $9.99








NOPE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

These Nikki meme's are killing me so much, they are getting funnier so keep them coming. The darren young one is a total win cause it is soooo wrong lol.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WTFFFFF BRAH the shipping fees are off the roof


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhhhh, alright then? Lol.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233

This is the best thing ever :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


OMG! Adorable!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233
> 
> This is the best thing ever :lmao


They need to pull the trigger on Enzo already, he's due a callup to the main roster soon, the brand is DYING for an exciting talker at the moment, screw his wrestling ability, he doesn't even need to wrestle for 2-3 months just have him come out and cut promos every week.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233
> 
> This is the best thing ever :lmao


Omg that was amazing. It reminded of one of the skit videos on gta 5. I hope they don't ruin these guys on the main roster. They're gold


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233
> 
> This is the best thing ever :lmao


They are like a funnier new age outlaws. I love the whole Jersey knucklehead thing they have going on, it's really funny. They could be a good comedy tag team on the main roster, along with the fact the big guy, he can kick ass from what i've seen on nxt lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose doing the DX crotch chop:










:mark: :hbk1


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Recently with these Bella twin segments this has been my reaction:






With Jerry Springer entering the mix though combined with the overall shit Raws, I can't think of any better way to react than this:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233
> 
> This is the best thing ever :lmao


man these guys are the best thing about nxt and man when was the last time we had a tag team where both guys oozed charisma


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> The Outsiders: Kevin Hall and Scott Nash!
> 
> - Vic


Lol you should have mirrored them! A good idea though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose doing the DX crotch chop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might actually just be living for this gif :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

You better believe I'm going to keep watching it lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Cena taking a crap


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

p862011 said:


> man these guys are the best thing about nxt and man when was the last time we had a tag team where both guys oozed charisma


They remind me of Edge and Christian in their golden tag team days, especially seeing Cas looks like Edge's younger but bigger brother.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Greatest wrestling match I've ever seen.


WHAT A MATCH! THAT CLONE'S CLONE APPEARANCE WAS SHORT YET EFFECTIVE! WHAT A MATCH BAH GAWD! WELL DESERVED WIN FOR LIVING DEAD GIRL. THAT'LL DEFINITELY PUT HER IN LINE FOR THE DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP. CAN YOU IMAGINE A MATCH BETWEEN LIVING DEAD GIRL AND PAIGE? BAH GAWD IT'LL BE 5* DEFINITELY. #LDG4DIVASCHAMP :bow:bow:bow


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> *Cena taking a crap*


Wow... somebody get that boy some Preperation H stat! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who ever knew Justin Roberts would ever be on J-Springer :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Was Justin Roberts on a "Who is the Daddy" episode? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Was Justin Roberts on a "Who is the Daddy" episode? :lol


More on the lines of "my girlfriend cheated on me with my sister" Episode....
:maury :maury


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

What is Dolph saying in that gif? I wish I could see more stuff like that.

And in that "match," the girl technically kicked out at 2 lol wow!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

>


La Botcha. :lol

- Vic


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Greatest wrestling match I've ever seen.


:smokey

I looked at the comments and Christy Lynn is arguing with people.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Guess you can't do dailymotion tags on this forum. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x248mry_botchamania-256_sport


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Greatest wrestling match I've ever seen.


Still both better workers than Eva Marie.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Guess you can't do dailymotion tags on this forum.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x248mry_botchamania-256_sport


Here you go, you can quote me to see how to do it


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tanahashi retweeted this:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713266672056233
> 
> This is the best thing ever :lmao


Amazing chemistry ..give these guys the strap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


This is priceless, I might want to print it out and put it up in my office at home lol. The Dean Ambrose one is just lawls, they are all ::: actually.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These nikki bella confession memes have my sides hurting :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, these Nikki meme's are killing me folks. lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


Yoko was a great worker. I really loved his Casket Match with Taker at Royal Rumble 94


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do the Authority never colour co ordinate when dressed nice:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

bleach said:


>


God damn I miss La Parka.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*@1:19*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trojan Whore said:


> Yoko was a great worker. I really loved his Casket Match with Taker at Royal Rumble 94


During his prime, he was a very, very agile man his size.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My first one. Be gentle.










:jbl :vince5 :trips2​


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

kidzombie said:


>


So the story behind the guy getting kicked out was that he was drunk as shit, kept chanting Chris Benoit, and was throwing his sign around. Several people sitting near him in attendance had reported this and this is why he was thrown out.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

kidzombie said:


>


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I could be at home watching Nitro
LOL That's the funniest sign I've seen in months. I always miss these funny things that happen live. I was too busy looking at how much bigger Stephanie is than AJ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It honestly does sound like the universe is saying socks lol.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I could be at home watching Nitro
> LOL That's the funniest sign I've seen in months. I always miss these funny things that happen live. I was too busy looking at how much bigger Stephanie is than AJ.


I know, it's crazy Vince lets her be pushed as tiny as she is. Granted she was the only one not wearing heels out there, but she looked like everyone else does when they stand next to Big Show.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:bow :bow :bow

Jesus you make amazing negged GIFs. I keep watching this over and over and over again :

I don't even have a favorite as both of the ones you have made are fucking *perfect*.


FlemmingLemming said:


>


I'm sure I will use both to great effect on the forum with many laughs :lol

Thank you FL for all the work you put into these (especially the Stone Cold one I asked for).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

^ video please.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's as good as you're getting. The screen went black right after her ass was exposed and then she was on the ground when the screen was back visible.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Somebody has a Sweaty Bottom. OH MY!


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

video of the match ?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>




Im hittin that


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

chada75 said:


> Somebody has a Sweaty Bottom. OH MY!


I marked out until I realized it was Rosa's ass and the fact that it's had so much dick in it including Michael Hayes which meant that I lost my smile with that one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha that's fucking disturbing.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


Whose? ....... WHOSE?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

]

Epic oversell


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Trojan Whore said:


> So the story behind the guy getting kicked out was that he was drunk as shit, kept chanting Chris Benoit, and was throwing his sign around. Several people sitting near him in attendance had reported this and this is why he was thrown out.


OMG that Nitro sign is fucking gold, and so true after this past weeks horrible Raw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507588601555587072


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> Not much in the way of photoshop skills but gave it a shot anyway.


This is so bad it's good lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


As impressive as that is from Yoko, that's some GOAT selling from Bret


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well yeah, I wouldn't expect anything less. Bret is one of the best sellers ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Trojan Whore said:


> So the story behind the guy getting kicked out was that he was drunk as shit, kept chanting Chris Benoit, and was throwing his sign around. Several people sitting near him in attendance had reported this and this is why he was thrown out.


I would have slapped a sleeper hold on him until he cried:dance


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Anyone following chess might get this:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Whose? ....... WHOSE?


Punk's obviously... the meme didn't say anything about 10 year old boys.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505075596003921920


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507588601555587072


Dolph's twitter is gold.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:yum:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

WWE2014 said:


>


God I really miss this Orton :lol


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

p862011 said:


> :yum:


PG version, for forum members under 18.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd pay an unlimited amount of money to swap place with Natalya


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

In Punk We Trust said:


> I'd pay an unlimited amount of money to swap place with Natalya


You do realize she lost the match, right?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Right_To_Censor said:


> You do realize she lost the match, right?


Still :yum:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE2014 said:


>


HBK becomes the envy of females everywhere

:yum:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're a girl and you think grabbing a dude by the balls and squeezing the shit outta them is enjoyed, you're doing it wrong. ^^^^


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:mcgee:mcgee:mcgee:mcgee


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Spoiler: Faces totally in their right bodies






























:lmao:lmao:lmao

Disturbing in a very funny way tbh.

Somebody should do Lana and Rusev for one of these. Or Big Show and Mark Henry even 8*D.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Right_To_Censor said:


> You do realize she lost the match, right?


Does losing the match really matter if you win in another way? :yum:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to everyone who post or makes these pics they are all hilarious


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> If you're a girl and you think grabbing a dude by the balls and squeezing the shit outta them is enjoyed, you're doing it wrong. ^^^^


You missed my ENTIRE POINTfpalm


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never realized how much Aiden English looked like Cesaro.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WWE HALL OF DEFAME INDUCTEES CLASS OF 2015


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> [/QUOT


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I would have slapped a sleeper hold on him until he cried:dance


*I guess you don't quite understand how the sleeper hold works huh... lol*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> You missed my ENTIRE POINTfpalm


no I got it. you want to have Randy's testicles in your hands. To each their own


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


>


Incredible. The Smiths make everything better.

Swagger is WWE's tragic hero.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508047595814789121


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ THIS :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chuck Taylor > Kids


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't care what anyone says, big show doing a sunset flip is super impressive.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

WWE2014 said:


>


got a nose job?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508047595814789121


1-2-3 Kid Didn't

Even though he WAS a dad. lol


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Didn't see it with the rest.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

I cannot believe no one has photoshop-combined the Bo Dallas BOlieve thing with the I Believe in Harvey Dent meme.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> Didn't see it with the rest.



Reigns look like The Rock here with the bigger forehead, lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Inb4 an epic Ambrose-Lesnar rivalry. :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chuck Taylor has had me rollin' the last few days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508287796441006080


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

^ :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I loled a bit watching Smackdown 


















looks like Cesaro's former tag partner rubbed of on him a little.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

From WWF Magazine from 1999:


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

My bad, Miz is NOT a jobber, he's the face of the preshows !


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

http://instagram.com/johncena

...it makes no sense


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

WWE said:


> http://instagram.com/johncena
> 
> ...it makes no sense


lol, I love the randomness


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

And lol @ Cena's IG :lmao He posted a fuckin pic of El Generico :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cena watches TPB. Cool!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:brock3 *PARTY'S OVER GRAMPA!*


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Undertaker looks older that he really is.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Undertaker looks older that he really is.


Chris jericho is only 5 years younger 








and sting is 5 years older










so yeah taker looks like shit


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Jericho doesn't look like he's aging whatsoever, he looks better and better every year. Triple H also doesn't look like he's aging

Taker tho, WTF


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The Manowarrior said:


> From WWF Magazine from 1991:


Given the people on that list, it wasn't 1991.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

This is my first attempt to make a thing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Alright playas, tonight, we gon have a 10-man tag team match! Holla! Holla!










In memory of Teddy Long:


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Given the people on that list, it wasn't 1991.


Was 1999, I had that magazine.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

El Generico is a BIG BOY!


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> :brock3 *PARTY'S OVER GRAMPA!*


Wow how can age catch up to you so quickly?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RD25 said:


> Wow how can age catch up to you so quickly?


on the road for two decades, taking bumps, booze and partying does that you.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> on the road for two decades, taking bumps, booze and partying does that you.


Not only that, Taker has always looked old, even when he debuted in the WWF in 1990 he already looked about 40 even though he was like in his mid 20s at the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking love triple H :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RD25 said:


> Wow how can age catch up to you so quickly?


crazy right

2010









2014









worse thing he did was shave his head it made him look like a decade older


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I fucking love triple H :lmao


:maury


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:rudy
It is a wrong that must be righted.
Poll: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/divas-drama


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> I fucking love triple H :lmao


Triple H never forgets to :buried 
:trips2:trips2:trips2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Fucking Haitch bringing the game.*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

p862011 said:


> crazy right
> 
> 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not fake, he's just that perfect.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Given the people on that list, it wasn't 1991.


My bad, it's 1999.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Taker was dying his hair/beard in 2010 as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>




https://vine.co/v/OzaUTaiwlXu


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude :LOL :LOL that was so nasty. I watched it live. I actually felt sorry for the punter.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


I just came here to post that, that's some funny shit.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


I wonder if Foley could be Luke Harper's father, create a Foley's baby boy storyline.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


OWNED! :lmao 
Vince might be thinking XFL round two after watching this. :vince$

They should make a "BROGUE KICK! BROGUE KICK!" one too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:flair3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:Jordan


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


OMG, the guy got kicked with while he was on his knees ! Even UFC doesn't allow that lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

roberta said:


> OMG, the guy got kicked with while he was on his knees ! Even UFC doesn't allow that lol


If the NFL was like that on a regular basis (like you were guaranteed at least one nasty shot a game) and allowed fighting like hockey, maybe I'd actually watch it more.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/Bw-vQm8IEAEJwfI.mp4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Zonda_X12 (Mar 20, 2012)

> This is my first attempt to make a thing.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/saZvnFF.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


That's awesome :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Zonda_X12 said:


> What the hell...
> 
> please do not ever post such garbage again


Calm down, sir.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Roman is already gassed bro"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


HE'TH ONLY 5 FOOT 8 VANILLA MIDGET AND ONLY 180 POUNTH OF MUTHLE, ALL HE DOTH ITH KICKTH...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


Joe has been known to make ignorant statements in the past and try and pass it off as facts, bottom line is, if somebody has got in the ring, taken the bumps 3-4x a week and then after all that still says Pro-Wrestling is "fake shit" I respect the man.

Quinton Rampage Jackson, Chael Sonnen, Josh Barnett and Tito Ortiz have all spoken about how tough pro-wrestling is and yet people like Joe Rogan who has never ever done it still come out and insult it...says it all really.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why doesn't someone tweet him his video defending wrestling and see what he says?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

18:12 - 18:16

BORK LASER DA GAWD :brock2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Joe Rogan is a funny guy, he defends weed which makes him a legend in my book :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Darth Heyman trying to bring Cena to the dark side.

Wrong thread.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

King Mo was recently quoted on saying Pro-wrestling is harder than MMA.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Wrestlemania spoilers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> King Mo was recently quoted on saying Pro-wrestling is harder than MMA.


because it is and i love mma but go tell an mma fighter to leave their wife and kids for 280+ days a year and perform 4-5 times a week

wwe has also done 16 day straight European tours

mma fighters sometimes fight 2 -3 times a year at max


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Jesus fucking christ.


When I was watching RAW, I didn't even notice the spike until I seen that gif. My boy Rollins almost died :heyman5


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> When I was watching RAW, I didn't even notice the spike until I seen that gif. My boy Rollins almost died :heyman5


I didn't see it live so I watched a RAW upload and the cage stops right after he gets out of the way so he would have been fine. Still terrifying.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


Very very lucky guy 
How is this spike even useful ?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


Smarks be like....In the Attitude Era, Mick Foley would have let it impale him. I'm tired of this PG WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

http://wrasslers.tumblr.com/post/97012762947/brethard-mesmermized-floridakey-aj-styles

A male ROH fan trying to kiss AJ Styles :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

http://gfycat.com/IdenticalGrouchyBackswimmer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My girlfriend just said this to me








:lel

:sadbron


----------



## VincentValen (Feb 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't realize how close that was.


Geez what the heck happened to the cages that would just completely encompass the ring and touch the mat? Looks like a bad accident just waiting to happen :\


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna drown in that fangirl pussy, bruh. Better run and hide.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Smarks be like....In the Attitude Era, Mick Foley would have let it impale him. I'm tired of this PG WWE.


You mean the same Mick Foley who got his ear blown off? Wouldn't put it past him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Notice how Cena uses 4 plates and Cesaro uses 3?

:cena7 :cena3 :cena​


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> You gonna drown in that fangirl pussy, bruh. Better run and hide.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wrestling smark that has a girlfriend?

:lebron8 Nice.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must have






THE LOOK


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you know more than 4 moves though?


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

WWE said:


> Notice how Cena uses 4 plates and Cesaro uses 3?
> 
> :cena7 :cena3 :cena​


Cena's lifting 8 plates not 4.

Cesaro is lifting 6 not 3.

That's 6 plates more than you've ever lifted buddy.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIGN THIS GUY NOW DAMN IT!!! :vince5


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

bah gawd! cena


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone have a GIF of the camera catching Springer and Stephanie no-selling and outright laughing after that train wreck segment? I lol'd hard.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You don't get as "gassed" as fast do ya? :westbrook4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao Love it!


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

When I tweeted this I did not expect hogan to favorite it:










The really weird thing though is, I checked out some of his favorites to see if he just does that to negative things, and it turns out he hardly ever favorites anything, and everything else was positive except one that said:

[email protected] remember when your son turned his best friend into a vegetable? That wasn't cool brother.

So I can only conclude that either he does favorite negative tweets but almost never gets any, or he only favorites the ones he thinks are most offensive, in which case "Piper is better than you" ranks as high to him as "your son is a mur-diddly-urderer."


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> Anyone have a GIF of the camera catching Springer and Stephanie no-selling and outright laughing after that train wreck segment? I lol'd hard.


Do you mean this? Sorry I didn't watch RAW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25kn14_rosey-saves-a-cat_fun
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25higp_rosey-helps-a-grandma-cross-the-road_fun

this guy :ti


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Strongside said:


>


What in the world happened there? I've been wondering why Lawler was kneeling randomly for a while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> What in the world happened there? I've been wondering why Lawler was kneeling randomly for a while.


He said he refuses to stand up for the Russian national anthem and instead will sit down. :|


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cleavage said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25kn14_rosey-saves-a-cat_fun
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25higp_rosey-helps-a-grandma-cross-the-road_fun
> 
> this guy :ti


Rosey Reigns :troll


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> He said he refuses to stand up for the Russian national anthem and instead will sit down. :|


When I saw it I honestly for a good 4 seconds thought he may be having another heart attack live on RAW.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Not a picture I know but I love this


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I was reading the 50 Years of WWE book and came across this.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> I was reading the 50 Years of WWE book and came across this.


HOLY SHIT! LOLOL

That's amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Ascension made their debut on main event tonight.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Wtf? on Main Event? The place where jobbers live?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> What in the world happened there? I've been wondering why Lawler was kneeling randomly for a while.


Looks like he was having another heart attack at first. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

I fucking love Vince gifs :maury


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Wtf? on Main Event? The place where jobbers live?


Haha well when I think about it ain't their official debut. They were on Main Event just to help promote NXT takeover 2 which is Thursday night an which you can see it all, live, on the WWE Network for just


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Cena's lifting 8 plates not 4.
> 
> Cesaro is lifting 6 not 3.
> 
> That's 6 plates more than you've ever lifted buddy.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Summer Rae said:


> Looks like he was having another heart attack at first. :lmao


Haha. I just noticed Cole's reaction on the other side. Classic.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

skarvika said:


> My girlfriend just said this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're the guy in your sig you don't look anything like him at all, not even remotely.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

She's a keeper, that girl. My girlfriend lies to make me feel good but that's just "ponzie" tier.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Cena's lifting 8 plates not 4.
> 
> Cesaro is lifting 6 not 3.
> 
> That's 6 plates more than you've ever lifted buddy.


fpalm


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> HOLY SHIT! LOLOL
> 
> That's amazing.


I actually heard an explanation once that made some sense. Back in the 50's the sex toys women would use were way different from now and there were some that were actually shaped like hands. So the idea was that Mae, back in the 50's used one and it got stuck so that was what she gave birth to lol.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Man Taker's arms look really small now, he must be around the 260lbs mark these days.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Amazing :lmao


Hopefully this works, doing it from mobile


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


>


Who is that? :lmao


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic said:


>


:::::
The way Bryan's looking at him like "I can't believe this is what you've been reduced to" and Kane's looking back at him like "Yep...them's the works" makes this so much better.


KINGPIN said:


>


THEY DID IT!!! THEY REALLY DID IT!!







Thrash™;39435713 said:


> I was reading the 50 Years of WWE book and came across this.


This makes me want to work for Vince.:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Who is that? :lmao


Rima Fakih


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She's pretty as fuck.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I came here to post that *MAN WHY AM I ALWAYS SO FUCKING LATE ON SHIT*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> I came here to post that *MAN WHY AM I ALWAYS SO FUCKING LATE ON SHIT*


:lel
I just remember 

"Oh my God, the preshow is at WWE headquarters!"

"It's been like that for a month."


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Daniel Swagger rules.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

p862011 said:


> http://photos-g.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xaf1/10570063_566810460111694_74772194_n.jpg


PRINCE DEVITTOOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Is Triple H trying to get my dick all wet or waaah


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Greatest selfie ever!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Frico said:


>


lol at the rock #KFabianCafe lmfao.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Punk stealing one of Bryan's old lines in a match, then corpsing:






Punk owning a fan in some pre-wwe gold:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Only Vince.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>



Just tooo Sweeeeet!







@1:11 Reverse Bloody Sunday!!!! :mark:

@ 1:12 Diving double foot stomp! I hope Devitt still does his scream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

That pic with Steen, Devitt and Kenta together :mark:. I think I just jizzed my pants.


edit: Steen, Devitt and Hideo Itami


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury ^epic fail


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>





















I wonder if he will use the GTS on NXT? Sucks though if he does, some in the crowd will chant punks name, when Kenta/Hideo Itami uses his own move.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> I wonder if he will use the GTS on NXT? Sucks though if he does, some in the crowd will chant punks name, when Kenta/Hideo Itami uses his own move.


Well on NXT they chanted GTS so i think MOST NXT crowd will know it's HIS move and it only might be a problem when he shows up on raw even then they can throw in a few vignettes of him from japan and wrestlers talking about him (Bryan has already said in interviews about him inventing the GTS and other moves.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well on NXT they chanted GTS so i think MOST NXT crowd will know it's HIS move and it only might be a problem when he shows up on raw even then they can throw in a few vignettes of him from japan and wrestlers talking about him (Bryan has already said in interviews about him inventing the GTS and other moves.


I went back to watch his debut on youtube right now and i pretty much missed that part were he kicks the ascension out of the ring, while someone from the crowd chants it lol. 

Oh Yeah, on the main roster part. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well on NXT they chanted GTS so i think MOST NXT crowd will know it's HIS move and it only might be a problem when he shows up on raw even then they can throw in a few vignettes of him from japan and wrestlers talking about him (Bryan has already said in interviews about him inventing the GTS and other moves.


I don't care what they do on NXT, how many videos they show, or whatever, the first time (and for the foreseeable future after that) he shows up on WWE shows and does the GTS there will be Punk chants. And if the WWE thinks otherwise well then i will just :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> I went back to watch his debut on youtube right now and i pretty much missed that part were he kicks the ascension out of the ring and then someone from the crowd chants it lol.
> 
> Oh Yeah, on the main roster part. fpalm


 loved the chair spot 





















A-C-P said:


> I don't care what they do on NXT, how many videos they show, or whatever, the first time (and for the foreseeable future after that) he shows up on WWE shows and does the GTS there will be Punk chants. And if the WWE thinks otherwise well then i will just :lmao


Sadly i agree but you can try and counter it rather than just throwing him into the uneducated mass that is the wwe universe


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> loved the chair spot


Would be pretty nice, if HHH were to let Kenta/Hideo Itami keep his busaiku lol. :hunter


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> Would be pretty nice, if HHH were to let Kenta/Hideo Itami keep his busaiku lol. :hunter


Sadly Bryan is using that so i would go with NOPE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Sadly Bryan is using that so i would go with NOPE



Along with his Game Over. 

When the american dragon comes back, He should go down to NXT one time and face Kenta again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> Along with his Game Over.
> 
> When the american dragon comes back, He should go down to NXT one time and face Kenta again.


Can't wait for Kenta, Devitt and Zayn hit the main roster also looking forward to seeing Gable he could be fantastic.

Bryan vs Kenta Iron Man Match <3 Please.


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


He looks so much older than he really is


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> He looks so much older than he really is



Those death matches take a toll man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

My Client BOOOOOOOORK LASEEEEEEEEEEER conquered the pokemon world


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

chosequin said:


> I wonder if he will use the GTS on NXT? Sucks though if he does, some in the crowd will chant punks name, when Kenta/Hideo Itami uses his own move.



With the situation they have with punk (them being at eachothers throats). They'd probably make a vignette where they point out that he invented it and try to make Punk look like he copied it (which he did) so the people that didnt know, now know.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/dba2e3adc20b1d52e7f0d6dd2dbfd082/tumblr_nbt8fvHyhW1qlbxfao1_500.jpg


dead :yum:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It'sa Me!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> dead :yum:


I'm ready for him to come back. I miss good ol' ambrose.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What to expect from KENTA in WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My boy Hero still got some wings.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

THE HUGMAKER


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I don't care what they do on NXT, how many videos they show, or whatever, the first time (and for the foreseeable future after that) he shows up on WWE shows and does the GTS there will be Punk chants. And if the WWE thinks otherwise well then i will just :lmao


They can just have Kenta...errr Hideo cut a promo and say he asked Punk if he could use it here or something. They would die out after that, AJ's the only one who will get them non stop till he comes back or says something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not really funny, but epic :mark:


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*That moment when you realize that a WWE superstar is in an anime*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic said:


>


and then Kane said he was going to Disney Land and JBL said to shut down Disney Land. I still watch that segment over for the look on JBL's face, priceless.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Any new episodes of Botchmania?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Paige should stop putting that horrible black make up on her eyes, she's better looking without it


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ariana freakin Colter


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ariana freakin Colter


According to Cole's commentary;


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Linda's face in this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG1X_dyK_8o


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Guess this guy's been watching a lot of wrestling.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Guess this guy's been watching a lot of wrestling.


Seen that not too long ago. That cashier is so legit :lmao :lol


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

http://imgur.com/MmZhjFZ


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope that above link works ok.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena vs. Lesnar at WrestleMania 55


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My man's legit took a pic Swagger taking his shirt off. :lmao The thirst is real.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Goat gif


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Reaper said:


> Guess this guy's been watching a lot of wrestling.


:jr BAWH GAWD KING! HE KNOCK THE MAN"S BEANIE OFF HIS HEAD!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Not funny, but a cool video I saw that I wanted to share


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

http://youtu.be/mCXFoZhTc-o?t=1m46s

amazing tribute from here.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The Best That Never Was.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Barrett just gained some more cool points there.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

These cost more than your house man :ambrose


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


Thank you for this. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

When he's not wetting his hair he looks cute


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

^^LMAO vintage Vince


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> These cost more than your house man :ambrose


Haha, lovable Dean.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

This pic is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> The Best That Never Was.


:sodone

Where do I buy?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

These perfectly capture my train of thought when negging somebody on here.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Night Of Champions outcome between Lesnar and Cena?:hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

:lel


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Night Of Champions outcome between Lesnar and Cena?:hmm:



That, and hopefully a lot of this


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Element Zero said:


> :lel


:booka Wud da hayell?!


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

eleventy1111 said:


>


English people :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Impolite said:


> English people :lmao


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cfnLkcSyosY/UYqzdP9OKLI/AAAAAAAAA0I/8O88XZSW5LY/s1600/*******-Family-Photo.jpg










..You were saying?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

classic


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

eleventy1111 said:


>


For people who don't know, that's Paige on the right and her mom on the left.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> For people who don't know, that's Paige on the right and her mom on the left.


My God, Paige looks like a baby there. How old would she have been? Has to be well under 18.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bigg Hoss said:


> My God, Paige looks like a baby there. How old would she have been? Has to be well under 18.


My guess is around 14-16. She didn't start dying her hair until later.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Minor BOLA 2014 spoilers



Spoiler



ACH Channeling his inner SCSA


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> For people who don't know, that's Paige on the right and her mom on the left.


Ι....Ι don't even.....Just.....Damn...This is bad


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Minor BOLA 2014 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This indy sumbitch copies STONE COLD? I said , this sumbitch copies STONE COLD? What :austin3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TJQ said:


> Minor BOLA 2014 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want these shows to be out already pls


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Attitude era script vs PG era script


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

chibinova said:


> Attitude era script vs PG era script


Wow, clearly no freedom for improv anymore.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brye said:


> I want these shows to be out already pls


Right there with you, bud. The wait for these DVDs is killing me :shaq


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

chibinova said:


> Attitude era script vs PG era script


so sad...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Superkick said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## KokosTea (Oct 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Wtf!? I don't get it :lmao 
Explanation pls.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


Seth Rollins going full retardfpalm


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cameron, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat lana ass :yum:


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

ABailey115 said:


> Cameron, ladies and gentlemen.


I love how Naomi gets up like wait wha?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ABailey115 said:


> Cameron, ladies and gentlemen.


fpalm How she ever gained employment in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cameron makes kelly kelly look like ric flair


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ABailey115 said:


> Cameron, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ABailey115 said:


> Cameron, ladies and gentlemen.


I don't think the commentators knew what to say, I couldn't even laugh it was so fucking stupid, I just wanted to bitch slap her so hard back in time that she would wake up with pom-pom's in her hands. And her voice, oh my fuck, her voice. We all thought Vickie was bad ... jesus. This girl wants to be Sasha Banks and doesn't have the talent to do so. Get her off my television for good man.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cameron tried to get a count without Naomi's shoulders on the mat? fpalm I guess my mind just blocked out the stupidity of it...

I tried to gif Swagger clotheslining Bo and something went terribly wrong


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Cameron tried to get a count without Naomi's shoulders on the mat? fpalm I guess my mind just blocked out the stupidity of it...
> 
> I tried to gif Swagger clotheslining Bo and something went terribly wrong


Did Cameron help you with that gif? lol. 

even if the clothesline isn't there it's still a reminder of how brutal it looked lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Did Cameron help you with that gif? lol.
> 
> even if the clothesline isn't there it's still a reminder of how brutal it looked lol.


:lel She is beyond any help NXT could bring her.

To me it just looks like he's trying desperately not to fall flat on his face. Legs and arms all flailing around. :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

JHON CENA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

KokosTea said:


> Wtf!? I don't get it :lmao
> Explanation pls.


my guess is that the first rule about Chris Benoit is that you do not talk about Chris Benoit.And the second rule abut Chris Benoit is that YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT CHRIS BENOIT.

But don`t really get why Eddy is in the pic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

mkh said:


> my guess is that the first rule about Chris Benoit is that you do not talk about Chris Benoit.And the second rule abut Chris Benoit is that YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT CHRIS BENOIT.
> 
> But don`t really get why Eddy is in the pic


Tyler Durden wasn't really there, Tyler is just the alter ego of Ed Norton. Eddie and Chris are dead, so they're not there either.... Well, obviously lol.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Tyler Durden wasn't really there, Tyler is just the alter ego of Ed Norton. Eddie and Chris are dead, so they're not there either.... Well, obviously lol.


don`t really want to meet the guy who`s alter ego is Chris Benoit:


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


She looks so adamant and confident here. If men were allowed to hit women back she'd have tucked her tail between her legs and continued on with the match instead of acting out purely because she knows she can get away with it. 

He probably liked it though so who cares.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She looks so adamant and confident here. If men were allowed to hit women back she'd have tucked her tail between her legs and continued on with the match instead of acting out purely because she knows she can get away with it.
> 
> He probably liked it though so who cares.


if you have seen the video the guy asked her to hit him

it is paige btw:dance


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

And after that you have Cole today saying Show has never looked better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole also said that the crowd was thunderous tonight :cole


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Main Roster
*

















*NXT*


















:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cameron is a dumbass


That frankensteiner by Bayley was beautiful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We all know the main roster is there for straight men/lesbian women to ogle at. Even the 'good wrestlers' on the main roster are only okay (Paige and Aj). I know a lot of them want to go on the main roster, but fpalm they're gonna be so bastardized if they do and someone like Bayley who doesn't look like a goddamn runway model is going to be booked and treated like shit.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL at cameron swag jacking melina


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

Was board today and started playing in movie maker and maid this crap.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

damn big show kick up bama


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


That may have been the most desperate piece of advertising I have ever seen :HA


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Graphically it's on point, shame.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BE A DAMN STAR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Great thought, But a *professional wrestling* company shouldn't be promoting a non-bullying campaign :ti


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

WWE said:


> Great thought, But a *professional wrestling* company shouldn't be promoting a non-bullying campaign :ti



True that's absolutely correct. But to pull the bs they did last week with cena dragging his charities and wounded soldiers and children with no fathers to look up to crap into a storyline about how he will always be a standup guy and a role model to this is idiotic. So let me get this straight don't be a bully be a star. Well that is unless you talk to them and they don't do what you want then by all means threaten, harass, assault, kidnap, and torture them until they do what you want.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

p862011 said:


> *Main Roster
> *



If only the *Main Roster *was like this lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Stardust wanted to see the swing!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>



Best promo Punk has ever been apart of.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Even Stardust wanted to see the swing!



_Especially_ Stardust.


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Even Stardust wanted to see the swing!


I love how disappointed Stardust looked after Cesaro didn't do the swing!! :lmao:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

paylos21 said:


> I love how disappointed Stardust looked after Cesaro didn't do the swing!! :lmao:lmao


IKR? he is most fun when he is on the apron in a tag match, he's ridic funny. He's like a hyperactive child, I'm in love with his entrance.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Damien said:


>


i didn't see it just thought it was a down the shirt pic lmfao and then I saw it lol 

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I'm DEAD. Like y'all need to call the ambulance for me. 

Orton's girl shooting some guns and he's checking her out and makes the DAT ASS face. :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://instagram.com/p/sr6Mhrrvxk/

Orton is GOAT, dude needs to be like this on RAW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I'm DEAD. Like y'all need to call the ambulance for me.
> 
> Orton's girl shooting some guns and he's checking her out and makes the DAT ASS face. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Someone has to protect Randy from the zombies


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ARN!


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Minor BOLA 2014 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that ACH?


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Doesn't seem to be a way to embed the video directly, but this should be viewed:

http://www.brobible.com/entertainment/article/bray-wyatt-morning-show-appearance/


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana's legs and ass :tucky


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

theBeastlyBest said:


>


Steph as pink ranger kada :trips5


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:harper


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

What?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol How did I miss this? Orton is gold.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


...it can't be..it can't be... IT'S...IT'S George Clay!


----------



## Sahara27 (Aug 31, 2014)

Weeeiiirrrddd!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EAT,SLEEP,KICKASS, REPEAT.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


It's Bodie Clayton in the iMPACT Zone!!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> EAT,SLEEP,KICKASS, REPEAT.


I watched that SOO waiting/hoping for this to happen again...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


"I gotta cut a promo?"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I watched that SOO waiting/hoping for this to happen again...


:bigphil :bigphil :bigphil







Fox10 weather featuring Y2J :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jericho dressing like a true 45 year old nu metal D-bag


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Jericho dressing like a true 45 year old nu metal D-bag


He reminds me a lot of Bon Jovi these days....an aging rocker trying to stay cool & hip to the kids.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chuck Taylor's twitter makes me happy.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510479659314995201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493699101330923520
Something cool from BOLA, putting it in a spoiler tag just in case. 


Spoiler


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Jericho dressing like a true 45 year old nu metal D-bag


He dresses just fine.. Chill.




Poor Ryder :maury


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Zack Ryder: WRESTLING SUPERSTAR


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude needs a crack at the US Championship again.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips7​












TJQ said:


> Spoiler


:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Poor Ryder :maury


Oh gosh :ti
I do feel bad for him, but that is funny.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: ..........:faint:


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

p862011 said:


> :mark:


That is a lot of talent right there :dance


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: ..........:faint:


this is unreal :|:|


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

p862011 said:


> :mark:


:banderas :hunter:clap


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

p862011 said:


> :mark:


:bow:mark::mark::mark::bow:bow


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Some folks may have missed this before so just putting it up again.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow so punk went from to coolest guy in the world to that guy who makes starbuck jokes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

p862011 said:


> :mark:






Go Back Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, Debate League, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums > World Wrestling Entertainment > General WWE > *Funny Wrestling Pictures IV *





THIS PICTURE IS SO FUNNY.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

p862011 said:


> :mark:


So the NXT colours are yellow and black and we have 5 of the best indy stars in WWE. NEW NEW NEXUS?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My girlfriend keeps making these


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

p862011 said:


> :mark:


The amount of talent in this picture :banderas



Sidewinder400 said:


> Go Back Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, Debate League, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums > World Wrestling Entertainment > General WWE > *Funny Wrestling Pictures IV *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Random Wrestling Pictures >


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


There's no way Ziggler's ass didn't hurt after that.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao Jack Evans going for Van Daminators in a shoot fight


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm shocked Jericho's doing his hair by himself, pretty good job. I wish he'd stop wearing that scarf tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:brock


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512682316184166400


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> :brock


Don't forget banging Sable every single night


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

You can always count on an NXT group photo being quoted about a dozen times.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

and there is actually some ppl out there who thinks nexus had more talent than current nxt roster :ti


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

chosequin said:


>


:clap


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I CHOPPY CHOPPY YOUR PEE PEE.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


Bruhhhhh

:wall


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


"That's not PG, damnit!" :vince4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not in love with his finisher, which he can't use the GTS or the knee. It was good to see him in his debut match tonight, nonetheless.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>



Exactly what part of this shit did you think was funny?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>





syrusriddick said:


> Exactly what part of this shit did you think was funny?


I'm sorry but I fucking lol'd :lmao


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

WWE said:


> I'm sorry but I fucking lol'd :lmao



Well you're a sick twisted individual and I like that about you and on a related note have fun in hell.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


that is too funny!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

syrusriddick said:


> Well you're a sick twisted individual and I like that about you and on a related note have fun in hell.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

syrusriddick said:


> Well you're a sick twisted individual and I like that about you and on a related note have fun in hell.


I think when you said which part he thought of private part.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Not funny if you're a Cena fan I suppose, but I think this is hilarious
































That's not even the tip of the iceberg...also


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The worst are the stuff people comment on the divas facebook/instagram stuff.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Brye said:


> The worst are the stuff people comment on the divas facebook/instagram stuff.


I'll head right on over then. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Not funny if you're a Cena fan I suppose, but I think this is hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Brye said:


> The worst are the stuff people comment on the divas facebook/instagram stuff.


I occasionally see someone go "Paige/AJ/other diva is so hot" and then some idiot comes in and says something stupid like
"PAIGE IS GOING TO MARRY ME SHE'S MINE BACK OFF SHE WILL SUCK MY COCK FOR A YEAR SHE ONLY WANTS ME"
fpalm


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


:what?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tommy-V said:


>


:HA well thats not very PG now is it



skarvika said:


> Spoiler: Cena Bashing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

This is the funniest wrestling moment that i've seen in a while, Ambrose is hilarious on commentary, at 0:11 lmao! "we are taking control of this match arnt we? oh uh rfgthrhs"


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

And got buried so deep he could hear Chinese people talking.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

syrusriddick said:


> Well you're a sick twisted individual and I like that about you and on a related note have fun in hell.


you must be a fun guy at parties 

chill dude

everyone laughs at a joke


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

chosequin said:


>


John cena gonna bury the sun


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> you must be a fun guy at parties
> 
> chill dude
> 
> everyone laughs at a joke


I have a very dark sense of humor myself but you must be dense to not to be able comprehend that people would be upset at a joke having to do with the thousands of real life deaths of innocent people.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Found out who is Adam Rose's Bunny:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brye said:


> The worst are the stuff people comment on the divas facebook/instagram stuff.


I follow like 2 Divas on twitter, and all the replies to some of their tweets are the thirstiest fucking things I've ever seen.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

>


This is Officer Ambrose. We have titties down. I repeat. Titties down!

- Vic


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

:lel


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Came across this again digging through my youtube favorites. Definitely one of my favorite promos in recent memory :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

This is so wrong lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sixth said:


> This is so wrong lol


Oh Randy...i would gladly fly 3,000 miles to do as you ask

:agree:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn! I thought that Chris Hero pic was either Cowboy James Storm or Husky Harris. :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


Spirit bomb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still the best Kevin Nash pic ever.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


Goku using the genkidama on Broly :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:trips3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Not necessarily funny but freaking epic:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Dat sell :kobedat


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Right_To_Censor said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

RTC was a great group, but also pretty much the death of Val and Godfather. Not that the Godfather was any good or anything.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Not funny, but like always, there's no better place to share stuff like this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't wait for Randow Reigns!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Still the best Kevin Nash pic ever.












- Vic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


:mark: My body is ready!


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, you heard Officer Ambrose.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


This has to happen :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...I wonder how many times Kaitlyn's super roided husband asked for a job??


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

he uses steroids because he has muscles?


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Must have been so difficult for Hunter to look her in the eye.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

remember this picture an how cool the future looked and now how sad it is when you look at it








3 of them are gone from wwe
2 of them have been buried into oblivion and cant even make raw anymore
1 had to wear gold make up
and 1 is daniel bryan


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

p862011 said:


> remember this picture an how cool the future looked and now how sad it is when you look at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Yeah, I know man...WWE really dodged a bullet.
:xabi2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Punk & Beth Phoenix were also dating at that time, just think a year or so later Punk started dating Lita and Edge started dating Beth Phoenix, when he used to date Lita...crazy world of rasslin relationships.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>





hhhfan474 said:


> Must have been so difficult for Hunter to look her in the eye.


I know, right. He's way taller than her.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Man I miss Josh Matthews


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Edit; sorry. Stupid mobile site fucked up my post. Blah.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..Man I miss Josh Matthews


I miss him too to be honest...:


























































:lmao @ the last one.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>


This GIF is gold.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512980925182136321
STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! :jr


----------



## OverTheLimit (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys, where can I find a good GIF of Roman Reigns "shooting"?
I'm talking about this:
http://gyazo.com/cd81ea1b7b1ac38ea0d04cec588c0d37

but a GIF.
Thanks.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Roman Reigns stole the shooting sign from Dean Ambrose btw


----------



## OverTheLimit (Aug 10, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Roman Reigns stole the shooting sign from Dean Ambrose btw


I think they both doing this because in the storyline (and in the backstage BTW) they are friend. personality, I don't have problem with this. 

can you please help me to find a GIF of this?


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

IDK where to post this, and please don't ban me for it..
BUT..

Melina, and Velvet Sky NSFW You're welcome
http://forum.phun.org/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OverTheLimit said:


> Guys, where can I find a good GIF of Roman Reigns "shooting"?
> I'm talking about this:
> http://gyazo.com/cd81ea1b7b1ac38ea0d04cec588c0d37
> 
> ...


Link me a video, please.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Never has a billboard read so much truth


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^:lol

Gosh I really miss the Shield days:










*<3.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> ^:lol
> 
> Gosh I really miss the Shield days:
> 
> ...


I just miss when Roman had to be held back lol, loved him as a proper hot head.


----------



## FarAway1 (Sep 21, 2014)

AAAnd its gone


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Just so everyone knows that isn't AJ, that was proven fake a few years ago.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Not funny, but new pic of Taker http://instagram.com/p/tOZT3bhe19/


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Taker is looking good. (Y)


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus, Michelle looks 70 years old or something in that photo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


YESSSSSSSS! He's Back Bitches ... and does he ever mean business, I was hoping for him to clock HHH

Seth just got schooled :genius


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

One more for ya...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513880482048512001


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love how lesnar sold that curbstomp.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LESNAR IS THE BE(A)ST


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

lolz at bryan's resume for the Job interview


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Funny how I made 1 unnoticed post about 2 naked divas, but not a single person mentioned it. Go figure with this forum.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Funny how I made 1 unnoticed post about 2 naked divas, but not a single person mentioned it. Go figure with this forum.


You linked a random forum where they are either not on the front page, in the "fakes" thread, or somewhere in the 1,009 page accidentals thread, and you want accolades. Go figure with this forum.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Love how lesnar sold that curbstomp.


He was practicing with Seth before the show.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/night...or-possible-spoiler-regarding-main-event.html


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look at the sign


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Funny how I made 1 unnoticed post about 2 naked divas, but not a single person mentioned it. Go figure with this forum.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1392082-fappening-now-wrestling-related-18.html

Posted weeks ago, you fucking moron.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

^ :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Triple H. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTN.


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

::​


----------



## fftl (Sep 22, 2014)

^


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


:HA:HA:HA

Saw this on the live show. Spat my beer out laughing.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

6ARIQ said:


> ::​


:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Ooooooh snapppp! :hhh2


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Ss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Never gets old :austin


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Superkick said:


>


Funny if you change to People of Scotland.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

The Boston Red Sox have a tradition where the rookies have to dress up for the last flight home of the season. Look who made the cut:










Only linkable picture I could find, but that dude's CM Punk is pretty convincing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apparently the rumors about the undertaker being super sick are false. Michelle Mccool said it herself. which is great news :clap


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MTVDTH said:


>


Highlight of the night for me, Sandow doesn't half-ass anything. :lmao


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait a minute, has anyone gif-ed the moment when Mizdow mimicked The Miz celebrating/selling? cause it was class tv, and one of the funniest moments of the night. Along with JBL calling him the loudest stuntman lol. like him or loathe hum JBL makes funny segments funnier, and cheesy segments even cheesier and hilarious [the dean ambrose memorial service per example] and his hatred of the bunny just makes me howl, it's too funny (it's his fawning and glaringly obviously bad commentary colleagues that let the whole situation down, Michael Cole is not a good play by play commentator) 

But yeah tangent, has anyone gif-ed that yet? We should have a thread called Mizdow Moments lol.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Highlight of the night for me, Sandow doesn't half-ass anything. :lmao


I absolutely shit myself when I saw Sandow on the floor selling exactly like Miz after the match. Easily the best thing going in WWE if not the best thing WWE has done in decades if not the best thing they have ever done.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MIZDOW IS GREAT.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Love how lesnar sold that curbstomp.


Me too :mark:

Lesnar is such a ****ing beast of a champion. Not only is he one dominant MF'er but always takes the effort to sell really well too.

Reminds me of how well he sold this chokeslam:










:bow


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


That was so intense for a Divas match :faint:

And people say the Divas can't put on good matches


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ABailey115 said:


> That was so intense for a Divas match :faint:
> 
> And people say the Divas can't put on good matches


Haven't seen a tower of doom in WWE in a while, then we get 2 in like a week and a half. Seems about right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It was a sick spot. I enjoyed that triple threat divas match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ABailey115 said:


> That was so intense for a Divas match :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> And people say the Divas can't put on good matches



Yeh it was amazing how Nikki did nothing but put her arms on Paige's legs, but was down the longest after it :lol

Other than that, it was a great spot to see in a divas match


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

While everybody is discussing Kaitlyn in the RAW discussion thread, I came to the realization that Kaitlyn's husband looks like a roided up Eddie Edwards.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^ :lol He looks like the biggest douche ever.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Mrs. Foley's baby boy's baby girl wants to be mastered =o


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


:lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

TJQ said:


> While everybody is discussing Kaitlyn in the RAW discussion thread, I came to the realization that Kaitlyn's husband looks like a roided up Eddie Edwards.


Dude? You kidding? HE LOOKS LIKE BRIAN CAGE


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514237026791854080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514222256172838912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514219430566711296
Becky Lynch's twitter during live shows is amazing. PUN CITY.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Brye said:


>


NE > Carolina. You guys only won due to a missed call at the end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Austin_GOAT said:


> NE > Carolina. You guys only won due to a missed call at the end.


Tuck




Rule

You seem to like to get on people's nerves though so I'll leave it at this.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^:lmao Did he really tweet that? :lol
edit: Verified! He did! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Poor Ryder...




:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^:lmao Did he really tweet that? :lol
> edit: Verified! He did! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Poor Ryder...
> ...


*#DecentRun*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

p862011 said:


> *#DecentRun*


My advice to Zack would be to just...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.....But they never told anyone.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I think Bella segs give me hernias too


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti


Nikki your doing anal wrong, love

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


These are awesome. 











Y'know...with Swagger's mention of Lana, I wonder if she and Zeb will be in the game. I sure hope so.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Oh man, Heyman's responses had me on the floor, he just gets better and better with age.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti


she probably thought this was a good move yeah it gave aj's ribs some rope burns lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro must be marking out!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WTF does that shit say lol


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

All I can take away from that tweet is that he's complimenting Cesaro.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti


:vince2 "What A Maneuver!" :HA


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Not funny, but just epic. :banderas:tucky


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cesaro must be marking out!


I'm marking out to minoru's engrish :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Was out so missed RAW last night.
That Nicki/A.J. gif though. Hot. Funny. Everything.
I'd love to call that match myself on commentary: _"And here it is! The 'ass-to-ass rib bruiser' from Nicki to A.J!...you know A.J.'s feeling the effects of that!"_


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>





> The last five minutes of NoC was WWE in a nutshell: a young superstar trying to advance his career and getting thrown out on his ass by John Cena


:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>




Did anyone else notice last night when Miz locked in the figure four and Sandow legit dropped onto the floor himself and applied it? He was yelling and everything :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^lol Yeah I find it funny how he is the only one that still comes in through the crowd and he was the only one who looked like humpty dumpty trying to get over the barrier. it's funny lol.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

:HHH2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cesaro must be marking out!


Kaze Ni Nare!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


This needs more Sable ^_^


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, wtf Triple H.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>



There were a lot of people at MITB including my self doing that after he won.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao

You just know that Reigns is thinking that every time he hops the barrier


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514577146778759168


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514577146778759168


hahaha, that whole segment was AWESOME!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Can we get some Mizdow gif's from that Miz tv segment from Main Event PLEASE???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was just watching Nitro on the Network and I think I found Justin Roberts


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


"OK Tazz let's go backstage where Joshua Matthew is waiting to talk to Dixie Carter"


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ratman said:


> Was just watching Nitro on the Network and I think I found Justin Roberts


Tweet him? He's from Chicago apparently too


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Wait a minute, has anyone gif-ed the moment when Mizdow mimicked The Miz celebrating/selling? cause it was class tv, and one of the funniest moments of the night. Along with JBL calling him the loudest stuntman lol. like him or loathe hum JBL makes funny segments funnier, and cheesy segments even cheesier and hilarious [the dean ambrose memorial service per example] and his hatred of the bunny just makes me howl, it's too funny (it's his fawning and glaringly obviously bad commentary colleagues that let the whole situation down, Michael Cole is not a good play by play commentator)
> 
> But yeah tangent, has anyone gif-ed that yet? We should have a thread called Mizdow Moments lol.


the oh my god he gave when they showed miz getting punched by roman on miz tv made me lol
and his banters with king r also good
maggal gore is the real let down


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Cena's face when Nikki was trying to explain the cost of doing business and finance was actually cracking me up.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Lesnar doesn't have TV at home or Internet, he has to drive miles to get a call. He doesn't give shit about Raw


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, wtf Triple H.


That awkward silence between him and JR. :lmao:lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>





Jmacz said:


> There were a lot of people at MITB including my self doing that after he won.



....Which one? :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## OverTheLimit (Aug 10, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Link me a video, please.



I think it was at the Handicap match (Reigns vs. Rybaxel) on RAW.

I MEAN THIS:
https://31.media.tumblr.com/99a6ab9082b7211c3fd86745aaaa3f83/tumblr_inline_nc8b7wUWib1sfvdd1.gif


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

grown men flipping fingers :ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> There were a lot of people at MITB including my self doing that after he won.


A big group of guys in front of me and in my row were doing it as well :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

R-Truth...

:LOL


----------



## Sahara27 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:wall :wall :wall


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:bow That was fucking awesome.



chosequin said:


>


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514422495915802624


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Superkick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514422495915802624


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And then you have dean.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


>


LMAO this is hilarious hahaha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Sandow. :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

^ hahaha you can see miz bust out laughing towards the end


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Weird to see Eugene not talking like a tard


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


I really havent laughed that hard about a picture/gif here in months. XD


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'ma just leave this here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^ Boy would I love to own that jack in the box ... sorry lol. Funny pictures has been getting better guys, keep it up.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love seeing MoJo getting squashed.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Not funny, but damn!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Miz face :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lol Well, this is random


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

krai999 said:


> Holy shit


I can't believe I spent almost a minute trying to figure out what was so 'Holy Shit' about this pic before yelling out 'Holy Shit' myself. Always hated the long hair


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491787475011260418


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

goldigga said:


> I can't believe I spent almost a minute trying to figure out what was so 'Holy Shit' about this pic before yelling out 'Holy Shit' myself. Always hated the long hair


It's an old photo from around early January last year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


> :ti


Holy shit

:lmao


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

krai999 said:


> Holy shit


ZOMGH


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Bryan pic with short hair and short beard has to be old, because this was posted a couple of days ago:










Unless I missed something, that is


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


Ambrose looking like a shark jumping out of water to eat people LOL :mcgee


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> The Bryan pic with short hair and short beard has to be old, because this was posted a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or does he have a secret magic potion that makes hair grow

EDIT:


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


 the American History W had me LOLing for a good 5 mins. best thing ive seen all week lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

krai999 said:


> Holy shit


damn,he looks good. always hated that bum look. only iwc nerds and hipsters loved it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

krai999 said:


> Holy shit


That's what a main eventer looks like. Please go back to this Bryan.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Man, why are people so anti-long hair and beards?

Were Undertaker & Mick Foley not main even material also because of this?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:deebo racist bullshit. people think they're slick/funny.


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


>


ITT WE HATE BLACK PEOPLE


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> When I saw it I honestly for a good 4 seconds thought he may be having another heart attack live on RAW.


Cole trying to keep a straight face makes that funny :lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


> :ti


I really struggle to see how this can be percieved as racist


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

dontcare said:


> damn,he looks good. always hated that bum look. only iwc nerds and hipsters loved it.


Regardless of if you hate the beard, it is a major part of his character and it is here to stay.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mojo=Greatness said:


> :deebo racist bullshit. people think they're slick/funny.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Arcturus said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> I really struggle to see how this can be percieved as racist


It's not racist. 
It's *rap*ist (1st syllable rhymes with 'app').








Sign should just say "NO EMINEM".


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mojo=Greatness said:


> :deebo racist bullshit. people think they're slick/funny.


You're a fan of Mojo Rawley. Your opinions have no value here.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Found some epic Lana ones, sorry if reposts as I didn't wanna browse 255 fucking pages before posting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CruelAngel77 said:


> You're a fan of Mojo Rawley. Your opinions have no value here.


:maury

He's so awful.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


> :ti


No bandanna's, he's wearing one in the image of him at the top lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:summer's got her eyes on a certain Real American it seems...


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Can someone explaim me this picture?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone explaim me this picture?


Ambrose will be wearing Chuck Taylor's starting next year.

And will be wrestling under a mask by the time he retires.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

From the author: _Since his debut on the main roster, Dean Ambrose’s ring attire has become progressively … well, sleazier. At this rate, I predict he’ll take up Hunico’s mantle by next year, eventually becoming Sin Cara Escudo.
_


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

These Chibi videos just keep getting better.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

they could do it better


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


>


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Damage Case said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


i don't get it


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sixth said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

CruelAngel77 said:


> You're a fan of Mojo Rawley. Your opinions have no value here.


actually my screen name is a joke, but thats besides the point. that sign was stupid, and if you didnt catch the racial undertone of it then you're oblivious to what is going on around you.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

krai999 said:


> i don't get it


Ambrose was signaling for a beer, just like Stone Cold is famous for doing. It's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IBUSHI JUST KILLED A PERSON


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I was looking up business books and ran across this:











Of course it pales in comparison to anything Ziggler could teach about selling :ziggler


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

What a top class sell by the hulkster


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I was looking up business books and ran across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ziggler could sell beef to a hindu.

:bow :ziggler :bow


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Ziggler could sell beef to a hindu.
> 
> :bow :ziggler :bow


Or Bacon & Beer to a Muslim :vince2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

https://twitter.com/search?q=dean%20ambrose&src=typd

 awwwww yeah Mr Money In The Bank, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I had to double take a couple times, I thought that was Dean Ambrose with Mark Henry.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

A visual representation of how I felt when WWE sent me this email telling me my network subscription ends tomorrow:


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> I had to double take a couple times, I thought that was Dean Ambrose with Mark Henry.


I thought it was Big E.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Not wrestling but I'm dying here listening to these


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I was looking up business books and ran across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even a fan of Zigglers selling but the coincidences in this world are sometimes hard to believe.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kendoo said:


> What a top class sell by the hulkster


Let's be thankful Orton didn't botch it and go flying into a concrete pillar

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

jackbhoy said:


> Not wrestling but I'm dying here listening to these


:nowords


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Awh you beat me to the paint pictures, oh well have moar.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Randy needs to do cocaine again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:lol


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The fact big show can do a roll like that amazes me


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

well then


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

If only she could as entertaining in a ring


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

bleach said:


>


When does the lesbian live stream start? That's certainly worth 9.99


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone knows what is the belt that Dreamer wears in this pic ?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Are these from the Orton DVD that came out a couple of years back.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

paylos21 said:


> Anyone knows what is the belt that Dreamer wears in this pic ?


Pretty sure it was the hardcore title that in the later months of existance was customised for each wearer


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Pretty sure it was the hardcore title that in the later months of existance was customised for each wearer


Yeah, that was JBL's design when Dreamer beat him for it, then Dreamer changed to a NY car licences plate if I remember right.


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, you're both right!

After some googling I found these: 

Bradshaw's belt









Tommy Dreamer's belt










... and this
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Ambrose still has the Briefcase lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sixth said:


> Ambrose still has the Briefcase lol


LOL it is completely wrong that i want to trade places with an inanimate object and yet ... sadly lol. 

I posted a pic earlier a fan saw him at the airport and he posed with it lmao. He had better do something bad to this briefcase that no one has done before lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

DEAN AMBROSE GOES TO A PSYCHIATRIST


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:lmao You know, I had actually thought of trying to do something like this when I saw the original picture. But I have shit tier photoshopping abilities.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:faint:

I know what i want for christmas now


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Hornswoggle leaves Cole hanging, 3:17-3:20.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516087558460432384
Vince needs to get some rest


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This isn't terribly funny, but I randomly came across this man's picture and knew instantly I had to share it here. 

Pictured below, a Mr. "George MacDonald" (or that's what he called himself in the past) even though we all know who this _really _is.
















This is some "Back to the Future" shit right here!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This isn't terribly funny, but I randomly came across this man's picture and knew instantly I had to share it here.
> 
> Pictured below, a Mr. "George MacDonald" (or that's what he called himself in the past) even though we all know who this _really _is.
> 
> ...


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Salty wrestling fans are the best

:lel


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Element Zero said:


>


I always wondered if that camera man got a bonus for capturing that little girl. I mean that facial expression is pure gold!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Element Zero said:


> Salty wrestling fans are the best
> 
> :lel


Watch this girl grow up and pull an A.J. Lee.
Fan turned Diva. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516444110467518465


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Not funny...but felt like posting it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Eat The Witch said:


> I always wondered if that camera man got a bonus for capturing that little girl. I mean that facial expression is pure gold!


Never piss off pre teen Orton fangirls

:lmao


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

bonus for capturing a fucking plant? come on. if you watched wrestling enough then you would knew that it was a plant. How the fuck did they show her a few seconds after Miz made the pin? Think people think. No wonder why Vince doesn't take IWC dumbass fans seriously.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kloppo said:


> bonus for capturing a fucking plant? come on. if you watched wrestling enough then you would knew that it was a plant. How the fuck did they show her a few seconds after Miz made the pin? Think people think. No wonder why Vince doesn't take IWC dumbass fans seriously.


You're lumped into that "IWC dumbass fans" regardless of how smart you think you are


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


YUCK


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Backstage Brawl of the year


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..Man, why are people so anti-long hair and beards?
> 
> Were Undertaker & Mick Foley not main even material also because of this?


i think its more because of how scraggly and unity his beard looks

i mean undertaker has long hair but his was always more pretty neat and well kept an same can be said for his beard also it was never long and bushy to the point where he looked like he should be a part of the Wyatt's

the scraggly look was part of Micks gimmick Bryans caveman looks has nothing to do with with gimmick and its pretty unecessary and even so Mick's beard was never as long as Bryan's

the whole point is seeing how he looked before and after the bushy beard and long hair the majority thinks he looks better with shorter hair and a trimmed beard which i agree with but its his body so whatever floats his boat


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Everytime someone criticises Bryan's appearance I just hear him asserting that 'HE'S HANDSOME' in my head. 

also, for anyone needing reminding


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Loved this.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Found this:










unk2

Source:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kendoo said:


>


Not enough has been made of how he used cinderblock armrests and the patient look on him, and the bottle of water that tells us he would have been there all night if he had to be. Man this character is hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


:| ew


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I just came across this, some strange webshow that puts comic book characters against each other, John Morrison as Casey Jones:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> of dog licking Dbry[/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that industrious little pooch might just be licking all the way back to his spinal cord :lol


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phaedra said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


>


_We were all so blind_ - Someone on Tumblr


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>



Can we just talk about those signs in the background? Holy hell, lmao.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

crazypwny said:


> Can we just talk about those signs in the background? Holy hell, lmao.


ASS 3:16


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Can I please get a gif of the Authority's reaction during the vibrating case segment.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:dahell.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not funny but awesome :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


>


:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, Trent Baretta was using the Busaiku knee before he was released.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Not enough has been made of how he used cinderblock armrests and the patient look on him, and the bottle of water that tells us he would have been there all night if he had to be. Man this character is hilarious.


Bottle of water? Idk maybe it's my computer screen but that "water" looks awfully yellow.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


:bow:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao ............... :faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cabana was not alone at last night's RAW it seems :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Not funny but awesome :mark:


Best part is the dead crowd that doesn't give even one fuck. Superstars crowds are the WOAT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> Best part is the dead crowd that doesn't give even one fuck. Superstars crowds are the WOAT.


:lol Superstars is taped before Raw starts, most of the time half the "crowd" isn't even in the arena yet.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Sahnie (Oct 23, 2006)

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


this is amazing


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

This is pretty amazing


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=726585157391051


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=726585157391051


Enzo has IT, I really really hope somebody with brains in upper management will realize this one day, they have a potential goldmine on their hands with Enzo Amore.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HA! sawft! she's really getting into her character and lmao at Big Cass 'don't worry I won't' ... he always does lol. Just get this trio on Raw to entertain us properly.

Imagine Enzo calling Adam Rose SAWFT or better picking a fight with like Randy ...callin him sawft .... I'd die, that Cass would have to finish or Carmella distract lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Awesome post! Love Ghostbusters and thought of that scene when Seth got slimed!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cabana was not alone at last night's RAW it seems :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=726585157391051


Enzo is awesome :lmao. Enzo and Big Cass are the only wrestlers who have IT from NXT. PLEASE WWE DONT BURY THEM


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

"It's an electric razor!"

JBL's comment: But he has a beard...

THAT AINT PG WWE! :


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> "It's an electric razor!"
> 
> JBL's comment: But he has a beard...
> 
> THAT AINT PG WWE! :


The look on their faces is priceless


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^Paige has a really funny rapport with JBL lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr MoHanD (Sep 15, 2014)

thanx for this awesome pics


----------



## Kayfable (Jul 19, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


OMG the Dean Ambrose gif is freaking gold. Could have used more titty though.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Socko316 said:


>


That ''angle'' was WOAT.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

SinisterHydraCP said:


> That ''angle'' was WOAT.


Are you sure this isnt the first scene of Leprechaun Origins ?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

SinisterHydraCP said:


> That ''angle'' was WOAT.


WOAT? Nah.

http://youtu.be/i3LsuytdN2M?t=4m53s

That was WOAT.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

^He abuses his hair so much with all the hair products he uses and I am the one who's going bald at 20 <_<


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope he keeps this hairline even for one night :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

That Lesnar twin towers pic reminded me of this.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


:bryanlol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I love BotchedSpot :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Arcturus said:


>


:maury That's amazing!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man oh man, do I miss epic TLC Tag Team matches.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

the 9/11 jokes are just a bit too late to be funny tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


:LOL :bryanlol :westbrook5

Just seen this. Greatest gif ever!


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Man oh man, do I miss epic TLC Tag Team matches.


Love the way Spike takes the brunt of that and Rhyno slides over at the end like "I took it too!"


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Video bomb!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Christ, if that aint a rapeface...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

hhhfan474 said:


> Video bomb!


Link to this interview?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMGOMGOMGOMG :westbrook5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


>


Can't tell if this is Seth's actual family or if he was part of a mid-90's family sitcom.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti


Never underestimate the potential of the school dweeb!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The constant photo quoting really needs to stop. We get it - "lol", "epic", assorted smiley faces.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Can't tell if this is Seth's actual family or if he was part of a mid-90's family sitcom.


Jesus i thought i was the only one struggling with this pic whether it was a wrestler or one of those forgotten "comedies" with wacky family members like Full House or Charles In Charge or some shit


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

La Punka?


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:jordan4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so the $9.99 shirt is $19.99 :vince$

:maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :jordan4


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Can somebody post that pic where Steph is talking up HHH.. and CM PUNK is in the backround laughing and nodding his head?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TexasTornado said:


> Can somebody post that pic where Steph is talking up HHH.. and CM PUNK is in the backround laughing and nodding his head?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Totally my reaction, and i'm so happy it got caught on camera. It was totally ridiculous considering who was standing in the ring.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


>


VACANT's new ring attire?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Superkick said:


>


That Punk gif would be perfect as a forum smily.:agree:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


>


Imagine seeing that at the end of your bed at night.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Superkick said:


>


watch out Zigglypuff 



pic


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

There was a 2 panel picture on here from a few years ago where, in the first panel, a little kid in the crowd looks shocked and looks like she's about to cry, and then in the second panel she has a grin and the caption says "just kidding, I don't give a fuck", or something along the lines of that. I can't seem to find it anymore, but it was hilarious. Can someone post it?


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Was watching the Paul Heyman DVD. Big Show is clearly wearing makeup and lipstick.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Punk was making fun of the ref there.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Imagine seeing that at the end of your bed at night.


My standee of Randy Orton would whup it's ass:bo


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^ Okay i'm marking for that. 






and marking for mizdow in this. Random outbursts FTW!


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Spoiler: $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yea, I paid $19.99 for this shirt."


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hahahahaha^ i like that one 









Stardust is taking his interstellar character incredibly seriously lmfao. Anyone checked his twitter? lol, it's just so worth it lol.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Reigns in regular clothes are so fcking hot I could turn gay. He should wear regular clothes in ring too.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Newest Botchamaaaaania!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:clap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not really funny (though they could be) Disney Princesses as classic wrestlers


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Those WWE-Disney character mash-ups...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:jericho4


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What is Chris Jericho doing with Asa Akira? :curry2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> What is Chris Jericho doing with Asa Akira? :curry2


https://twitter.com/AsaAkira/status/518116391967555584

:dance


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought that was Lucy Liu for a good 3 minutes till I finally figured out who it really was.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

that guy is always hanging out with strippers and pornstars, his wife must be really happy about that...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Those Disney princess pics are some WEIRD shit


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Selfdestructo said:


> Was watching the Paul Heyman DVD. Big Show is clearly wearing makeup and lipstick.



Is BigShow wearing MAC's "rebel" lipstick ? It's one of my fav


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I thought that was Lucy Liu for a good 3 minutes till I finally figured out who it really was.


It's a scathing indictment of myself that I knew instantly who it was.

I wish I could last 3 minutes doing anything where Asa is concerned.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Superkick said:


>


Here is the whole clip


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

On this day, before 17 year he past away...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Long Live Flyin Brian!!!!! God I loved that dude. Not really funny though.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

mrxrival said:


> On this day, before 17 year he past away...


I remember watching that PPV when Vince announced that he had died, I was so devastated.

R.I.P.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Please tell me you have the date of whatever Raw or SD this is from


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> Please tell me you have the date of whatever Raw or SD this is from


nope


----------



## buttcrackzachhhh (Dec 26, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> Please tell me you have the date of whatever Raw or SD this is from


10/12/98

It happens around the 11 minute mark.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10lsck_wwf-raw-is-war-10-12-98-part-1_sport


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


this picture needs to be appreciated more:dance:woolcock


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

if you did some research you find Kendra Lust saying in an interview that they didnt date nor had intercourse...


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ :lol I needed a good laugh this morning...:lol 
It just went on a little too long that's all.

As one commenter put it 


> LampShade0123
> 4 days ago
> 
> SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH!﻿


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/bringin-sexay-back/id922357634

and a song called "Puppies" :lmao :lmao


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

A shell station in norway promoting the wwe network??


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Not exactly funny, many things in the world are priced at $9.99, WWE network was far from the first.

My only feeling about that picture was feeling sorry for those poor Norwegian drivers.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

lahabe said:


> A shell station in norway promoting the wwe network??


:vince2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Big E promoting Mattel's action figures, he's pretty dedicated to it too. :


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to smile at the Shell Garage, but i can't, it just reminds me how expensive petrol is here and i can't smile about that  . (in scotland not Norway, but still nearly 10 kroner for a litre of petrol, so much better than here)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

lahabe said:


> A shell station in norway promoting the wwe network??


:vince$


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Thank you sir for posting this :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Lana's reaction to being called beautiful by the Rock


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bryan is from Washington. Why is he there rooting on the Giants?
HUH

Also the Jim Ross Daggering is old, and it wasn't even the good version. Thanks for the Mario ones tho!


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

p862011 said:


>


:HA Repped.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Would be funny if it was true, I believe Brock Lesnar got the same response upon return in 2012 and he hadn't even got in the ring yet or touched Cena.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


>


Is that from Day Of Reckoning? :lol


----------



## Craighawley215 (Jun 4, 2014)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Bryan is from Washington. Why is he there rooting on the Giants?
> HUH


No, The Washington Nationals represent Washington DC. D-Bry represents Washington state. This is a promotional appearance, and it helps him far more than hurts him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It always amazes me again and again whenever a rookie tranforms into a main eventer.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> A picture says a thousand words.


Punk's expression says it all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao

"IT'S A FLYING AMBROSE MAGGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!":jbl


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats just how i would have done it. :


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


I know who I'm voting for.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Ultimate Avenger said:


>


That a recent picture?O'mac's return confirmed!!!!:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> That a recent picture?O'mac's return confirmed!!!!:


It's like 2 yrs old


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Not the first time Randy had something spurted in his face
:cena5


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


Dolph Ziggler at 70.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TJQ said:


>


LMAO!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fuck this company.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

TJQ said:


>


:LOL

I'd be half-tempted to buy that shirt if it were real.
Wish they would've put Harlem Heat Booker on there though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know why, but this really made me laugh. Maybe because I'm trying to hear it in IRS's voice.


----------



## Belgian_brawler (Sep 17, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/108165452 Steinermania guys! Look at the neck ! :ey


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Belgian_brawler said:


> http://vimeo.com/108165452 Steinermania guys! Look at the neck ! :ey


Is he on roids or something? Damn he looks impressive for a 50 year old :shocked:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Campione said:


> *Is he on roids or something?* Damn he looks impressive for a 50 year old :shocked:


unk2 :jericho3 :HHH2 :heyman6


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


>


unk3


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Belgian_brawler said:


> Steinermania guys! Look at the neck ! :ey


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:eyeroll


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking Zayn... :maury


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

^^
Yeap, that pretty well covers it. Not much else to say.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:rko2


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Fucking Zayn... :maury


Nice Sideburns & moustache there :ti


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

> the old pictue of zayn


:westbrook5


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

^^


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Mister Abigail said:


>


John Cena's heel turn, ladies and gentlemen. :faint:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Campione said:


> ^^


These RKO videos are absolutely brilliant :') :rko2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LMFAO oh my god those RKO vids are the best thing i've ever seen


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

^Those are so ghetto


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Taker & Godfather


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Botchamania 258 with a new intro, with the old Smackdown tune! 

https://vimeo.com/107740945

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Steiner Gate said:


>


:bow :banderas


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Damage Case said:


>


:fuckedup Truth.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

HankHill_85 said:


> :fuckedup Truth.


But he did, he changed WM 30.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Eddie


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Orton posted on his Twitter those RKO fan vids.He seemed to love them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Those RKO videos are amazing. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Orton posted on his Twitter those RKO fan vids.He seemed to love them.


Well they are fucking hilarious i must admit


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:vince


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


>


It would be funny. If it wasn't true...


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#foamfingergate ...the funny part is the crazy ass comments, go and check it out. LMFAO. His fan girls are in a state of frenzy lol.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

xDD said:


> It would be funny. If it wasn't true...


But its not true...Ones injured and can not compete. The other is able to compete, just don't show up all that much.


I actually like the fact that the champion is not always there (with Brock anyway). It makes the title seem more prestigious. To me anyway.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> #foamfingergate ...the funny part is the crazy ass comments, go and check it out. LMFAO. His fan girls are in a state of frenzy lol.


can you please explain this to a non tumblr human?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> can you please explain this to a non tumblr human?


Well after SD went off the air he spoke to the crowd about how he was going to kick john cenas ass at HIAC and on Thursday night he'll be back there to watch the flyers kick the devils asses. Long story short they were there together lol and teenage psychos are losing their shit lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Well after SD went off the air he spoke to the crowd about how he was going to kick john cenas ass at HIAC and on Thursday night he'll be back there to watch the flyers kick the devils asses. Long story short they were there together lol and teenage psychos are losing their shit lol


Is this really need to be discussed here too?Jesus

it's not like it's funny


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry Zarra xx to me teenage girls acting like complete dicks is ridiculous. Ridiculous is kind of funny, if you didn't laugh at them what else would you do?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


*What's with Xavier Wood's height?, in the opening he towers over the interviewer & then afterwards appears to be the same height or less than him. Standing on a box?*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Who'd go and watch The Flyers :ti Rangers all the way


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> #foamfingergate ...the funny part is the crazy ass comments, go and check it out. LMFAO. His fan girls are in a state of frenzy lol.


I was laughing with my friend and cousin over the comments on that photo last night. The fan girls are fucking nuts on instagram. And they're like... 11 years old or some shit. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> I was laughing with my friend and cousin over the comments on that photo last night. The fan girls are fucking nuts on instagram. And they're like... 11 years old or some shit. :lmao


The scary thing is they're 10x worse on tumblr and twice as old.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> The scary thing is they're 10x worse on tumblr and twice as old.


scary if you don't laugh at the fucking ridiculousness of it. Apparently he's been telling female fans it's just a phase (you know when they say they are in love with him lol) ... yeah this phase is fucking nuts though, parents do your duty lol. I do hope Renee laughs at it because if she didn't she'd be fucking terrified :|


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh yeah this whole finger thing is like flying over my head


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

[/spoiler]


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is perhaps the most bizarre thing I've seen on Smackdown in weeks. It just...looks funny to me, tbh.

That's not a Real American with you, Jack. :zeb


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This is perhaps the most bizarre thing I've seen on Smackdown in weeks. It just...looks funny to me, tbh.
> 
> That's not a Real American with you, Jack. :zeb


lol, yeah, but at least Team Teddy won regardless of who was on it. It was catharsis for that horrible wrestlemania moment. God i still hate clown shoes lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

People in the Smackdown thread were asking for gifs of Steph dancing (for obvious reasons), so here:



















:lel @ Teddy and Johnny Ace.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I want a Gif when that schmuck Adam Roses face drops cause he knows he's hit :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520747528204337152


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520849739420422144


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

POSTED BY MISTAKE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

For those who didn't watch it, all of Team Teddy attempted the spinaroonie;


































It's pretty lulzworthy, especially at the end with JBL and Michael Cole. I'd recommend watching it here, if you got like 9 minutes to kill.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

#ThankyouKane


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

6ARIQ said:


>


Simply legendary moment:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Screw your birthday kid


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I literally laughed my ass off when i saw JBL doing the jig when Teddy Long came down the ramp and than seeing Stephanie trying real hard to hold in her laugh.











:maury


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I dare you to count all the "You Know" from these 2 videos


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Can pls someone do a GIF of Mark Henry when he goes down the ramp like teddy long does it .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Arcturus said:


> I dare you to count all the "You Know" from these 2 videos


Did the Taker one since I'm such a big mark (and I've got nothing better to do)... granted I didn't pause the video and it got hard to keep up with the "you knows" when he really got going, you know, but I count 54 times. That's once every 5-6 seconds. :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

these are gold. the last one's the best. 

:booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Love those RKO clips!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So many great things about this clip.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> these are gold. the last one's the best.
> 
> :booklel


The best part of these is Orton himself is watching these and laughing as well:dance


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Steiner Gate said:


>


:lmao

Can't hate Luis memes i just can't


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:trips2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Orton knows. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520313196985335809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520308831063011328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520308688347602945


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't mess with cena!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/xi7dZSMYIHg

Had me in stitches.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Orton knows. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520313196985335809


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> http://youtu.be/xi7dZSMYIHg
> 
> Had me in stitches.


Best part is him running over, doing the viper ting and WHAM he RKO's him


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I loved the golf one. The golfer hits Randy, just to make him come back and rko him when he falls :lmao


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> Orton knows. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520313196985335809
> rko tweets


Watch that first one to the end and click on the girl dressed in the black leather.. Holy smokes!!!:faint::faint:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^Not an accurate costume because that guy is actually color coordinated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> ^Not an accurate costume because that guy is actually color coordinated.


That wasn't the point, look closer.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:brock *PARTY'S OVER GRAMPA!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

It's this fat dude again!


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Soon...


uttahere


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


Imagine Sandow turning on the Miz and cuts a segment backstage where he brings out all his past characters kinda like what Foley did to Triple H in MSG and then at the end brings out Damien Sandow. It would be funny as hell.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Soon...


This is how WWE will look in 10 years unfortunately. :cena3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521484382930870272


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


Wow I hate that sell so damn much


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


this is brutally awesome. who is doing the move and what is it called?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> this is brutally awesome. who is doing the move and what is it called?


Sofia Cortez, Paige's former partner in FCW. That's a Wheelbarrow DDT.

*Edit:* She started the "Anti Diva" thing with Paige.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ hahahaha I like, so fucking sick of the sheeple chanting that at her.. It's so inane.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> It's this fat dude again!


da boss returns


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont know


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


the move is cool but paige's selling is horrendous


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Who is that on the far right?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

The kind of fans that give an entire fanbase a bad name.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> The kind of fans that give an entire fanbase a bad name.


:| I saw it, it deeply disturbed me. i couldn't even laugh it was so disturbing, normally these delusional girls make me laugh (and tbh, I love Renee Young so i pretty much hope she is fucking trolling them with her instagram posts. she isn't though) but this one made me feel ill.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Poifect said:


> Who is that on the far right?


Asian John Cena :cena5

Vince has a John Cena of every persuasion so John Cena can appeal to ALL the Children of the World :vince2


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Mr Poifect said:


> Who is that on the far right?


Ultimo Dragon!


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Asian John Cena :cena5


I thought the same thing! :lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> The kind of fans that give an entire fanbase a bad name.


Someone needs to tell this whackjob to get a life


----------



## Craighawley215 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr Poifect said:


> Who is that on the far right?


If I had to guess, that is probably Ultimo Dragon, without his mask. Based on Mysterio's outfit, this is from the WM20 Cruiserweight Gauntlet match which had all of these guys in it, minus Funaki I think, but that's because Funaki was producing some of the Cruiserweight stuff at the time.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> The kind of fans that give an entire fanbase a bad name.


:what2
It's not even funny it's sad


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


LMFAO ... can't believe he read it, if i saw some of the titles of these 'bullshit fantasy stories' i'd body swerve it. It's not healthy. He has genuinely the scariest sect of fans i've seen in wrestling for a long fucking time. Save it for one direction girls. These teenagers are giving ordinary female wrestling fans a bad name, like I really like Ambrose, for his wrestling, and his entertaining, not because i think i'm going to marry him one day. But then i'm an adult and in a healthy relationship. I worry for these girls they should be actively kept away from the internet.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> The kind of fans that give an entire fanbase a bad name.


Just had to lay the Smackdown on one of these fools yesterday. It was hilarious. :lel They're a joke and were calling her a demon and shit like...dayum, son. So glad Swagger doesn't have that drama, I'm the most insane fangirl he's got.

Seriously, they need professional help. Even in my most obsessive and depressed stage in life never was I this pathetic or deluded.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:barrett


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^ now that's a funny picture YAY!!!! lol.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

from new wwe/coms article
apparently someone has nice sense of humor there


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


LMAO link to vid please?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Since the review embargo for the game of the year was lifted today...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Keyblade said:


>


Holy fucking god this needs to be tweeted to Orton


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Holy fucking god this needs to be tweeted to Orton


Tweet it to him dude, I guarantee he watches them lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

These RKO outta nowhere videos are the best thing :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Keyblade said:


>


:clap


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

^Jesus Christ, how did he manage to live as long as he did?


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Keyblade said:


>


these are funny as fuck but you just know vince will soon latch on to these and overkill it by excessively milking the whole thing


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Large Image


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

George Costanza said:


>


I hope that guy behind him making all those faces wins a slammy. That guy is such a tool and his tv show in not entertaining at all.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tommy-V said:


>


dat roll :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That black lady was feeling dat America pride. :banderas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Holy shit this one is pretty amazing


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That black lady was feeling dat America pride. :banderas


That's you, right?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

new chibi wrestlers. seriously I think i want a happy scary dean ambrose t-shirt rn lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*WHAT MOST GUYS THINK THEY LOOK LIKE AFTER SPENDING 5 MONTHS IN THE GYM:*














*HOW THEY ACTUALLY LOOK:*


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Was watching my Austin DVD the other day and noticed this:










I guess Austin didn't think Foley hit him hard enough with the chair?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Triple H at the end though :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Might as well rename this the Orton Gif thread.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

This was trending on twitter
https://vine.co/v/OqeeKzU0MxB/embed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That black lady was feeling dat America pride. :banderas


Was just about to post this :lmao she was hyped as fuck. Her serious face at the end too. Can tell she really wants Rollins ass whooped. :maury


----------



## zeromaru (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know if it's been posted already but I found this on Seth's Wikipedia entry: 










I guess someone vandalised it, never seen it live before though.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Just downloaded a torrent of all the 2001 Raw's.. I forgot about this Dean Malenko is a pervert angle, sneaking in on Lita showering! lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bahgawd:* ICE DAGGER!!!! ICE DAGGER!!! ICE DAGGER!!!!!*

:austin: *McFrost 3:16 says i just whipped your ass.*

:jordan5 :heyman6 :ti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

chosequin said:


> :bahgawd:* ICE DAGGER!!!! ICE DAGGER!!! ICE DAGGER!!!!!*
> 
> :austin: *McFrost 3:16 says i just whipped your ass.*
> 
> :jordan5 :heyman6 :ti


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Ice Dagger sounds like a Final Fantasy weapon!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> :bahgawd:* ICE DAGGER!!!! ICE DAGGER!!! ICE DAGGER!!!!!*
> 
> :austin: *McFrost 3:16 says i just whipped your ass.*
> 
> :jordan5 :heyman6 :ti


And that's the bottom line 'cause Otto Von Ruthless said so!!! :austin


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Wild CM Punk stalking his prey around the 38:00 mark.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Stop fucking quoting posts that are above you! A single page ruined with just one picture. :cuss:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516671967945326592
Sasha Banks is a DDT mark. This brings warmth to my nether region.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao Kidd's kickpads.

















Meow.


----------



## The Minister (Oct 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :lmao Kidd's kickpads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems the Randy Orton RKO out of nowhere is becoming a thing as seen in this prank video near the end:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gbk2Tifm3A


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Wait, what


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Stop fucking quoting posts that are above you! A single page ruined with just one picture. :cuss:


Yes please, I get sick of having to block image after image to see new posts.:side:
Just use ^^ Arrows or maybe use a few key strokes to say "that (whoever) picture"
Stop Being Lazy!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Stop fucking quoting posts that are above you! A single page ruined with just one picture. :cuss:


Yes it does bug the shit out of me ENTIRE blocks of pics are quoted just for a single "LOL"....just pick ONE FUCKING PIC that makes you laugh....:cuss:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

The Ultimate Puke said:


>


:heyman6 :booklel :angle2 :flair4 :vince6 :vince7


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted yet:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

^^ This image is completely indecent and classless, and has no place here.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=1h3s

Punk story about what happened after pipebomb. :


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :lmao Kidd's kickpads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUSH THIS MAN NOW! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is old as fuck, but


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Decided to walk a different way to work today and I got a little surprise in a Glasgow back street. People must have thought what is that lady doing lol



I WAS TAKING A PHOTOGRAPH OF MY NEW HAIRDRESSER! lol


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> Decided to walk a different way to work today and I got a little surprise in a Glasgow back street. People must have thought what is that lady doing lol I WAS TAKING A PHOTOGRAPH OF MY NEW HAIRDRESSER! lol


Tweet that to Ambrose on behalf of us Glaswegians!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have twitter, I'm a bit like him in that aspect. By all means any other weegies can go right ahead lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Damn, Dave :allen1


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Decided to walk a different way to work today and I got a little surprise in a Glasgow back street. People must have thought what is that lady doing lol
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TAKING A PHOTOGRAPH OF MY NEW HAIRDRESSER! lol


:lol

That's the most awesome find ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hahaha this wins the internet

bama


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Right_To_Censor said:


> ^^ This image is completely indecent and classless, and has no place here.


Agreed, it should have been. Never mind..
:evil


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> :Out


Please dont ever post here again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I always get a kick out of finding wrestlers popping up in WWE before they debut and I found Swags as a security guard in a Cena/Umaga brawl.










:lel What a giant nerd, sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I always get a kick out of finding wrestlers popping up in WWE before they debut and I found Swags as a security guard in a Cena/Umaga brawl.
> 
> :lel What a giant nerd, sticks out like a sore thumb.


Oh my god, I remember watching that live all the way back in what was it... 2006? I didn't even know that Swagger was there! Damn that's actually kind of cool.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh my god, I remember watching that live all the way back in what was it... 2006? I didn't even know that Swagger was there! Damn that's actually kind of cool.


Sheamus was a security guy too during a DX brawl i think in 2006 not sure im sure there's a gif floating around of it


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Couldn't find a gif but here's a pic...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> Couldn't find a gif but here's a pic...


Wade Barrett was apparently there too






EDIT:

There's also CM Punk in Cena's entrance at Wrestlemania 22.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Wade Barrett was apparently there too
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Also what was great about this is that nuclear pop that Lesnar got, if he stayed until 2006 at least I wonder just how much of a mega draw he would have been.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I always get a kick out of finding wrestlers popping up in WWE before they debut and I found Swags as a security guard in a Cena/Umaga brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and again Swagg.swagger swagger swagger. u never get tired ?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

dontcare said:


> and again Swagg.swagger swagger swagger. u never get tired ?


and again nag, nag, nag, nag, u never get tired?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:booklel

Come on now we all know thats what really happened


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I always get a kick out of finding wrestlers popping up in WWE before they debut and I found Swags as a security guard in a Cena/Umaga brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're starting to get as bad as those insane Ambrose fangirls. Jesus H Christ on a bike.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> You're starting to get as bad as those insane Ambrose fangirls. Jesus H Christ on a bike.


Starting to? She's easily the creepiest and most obsessed person on the forum and that's saying something. Probably has a shrine of Swagger in here closet with a piece of hair she pulled off of him on an action figure.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

lol at dem biotches hatin on my girl thwagga, seems like you still mad that they closed dem shield thread


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rockstar said:


> Starting to? She's easily the creepiest and most obsessed person on the forum and that's saying something. Probably has a shrine of Swagger in here closet with a piece of hair she pulled off of him on an action figure.


That would be why she's awesome. Swagger fans on this forum are great fun


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Frum ahdda nowhere Mahkgll!!! :jbl


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

This photo could be really old, I'm not sure.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rockstar said:


> Starting to? She's easily the creepiest and most obsessed person on the forum and that's saying something. Probably has a shrine of Swagger in here closet with a piece of hair she pulled off of him on an action figure.


That's preposterous....I've never gotten close enough to get a strand of his hair. :side:

Seriously, lighten up. I post more frequently about Swagger because he's my favorite. I discuss a wide array of topics and talents on this forum and it's your fault if you choose to not recognize them.



Bad For Business said:


> You're starting to get as bad as those insane Ambrose fangirls. Jesus H Christ on a bike.


I don't get how noticing him when I was watching Umaga and Cena brawling is insane.
As bad as those particular Ambrose fangirls?



Spoiler: Disturbing









































Just a few of the stalkerish, overly personal, and sociopath-like behaviors from some of these ladies.



You sure you wanna make that claim?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's perfect. :lmao










And Ambrose fan girls, like the tumblr ones and the ones in those pics above, are the fucking worst.

The funniest ones were the 10 year olds on instagram when Renee posted a pic of a Flyers' foam finger.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not all of them are funny in the traditional sense, but good enough to watch. Also didn't have anywhere appropriate to post it without making a thread. Not thread-worthy, but I wanted to share it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>



I don't know why they gave Rollins the Mouse, that's for somebody like the Miz, they should have given Rollins a Hyena.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1208793-funny-wrestling-pictures-iv-697.html#post40816570

Trying to think of which animal Cena should be...


----------



## SCRIMSURLALUNE (Oct 17, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


oh my god... :faint:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I don't know why they gave Rollins the Mouse, that's for somebody like the Miz, they should have given Rollins a Hyena.


It's a rat, because that's what his character is.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^They should make one of Michael Cole, JBL, and King beating down Justin Roberts.

^^

Tyson Kidd, "Wut da hayell!?" His face. What is he listening to? A meditation tape of cat meows? 8*D

The Stephanie McMahon = anagram for The Macho Man Penis is so creepy because it's true..._that it's an anagram at least._


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Found Thwagger!










Seriously I actually thought it was her for a second when I was on WrestlingWithText


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Spoiler: huge images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You laugh but this was the same time period where Triple H went by "Terra Ryzing."


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:cesaro


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Found Thwagger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm mixed (high tone), thinner, with bigger boobs, and no way in fresh hell would I ever be wearing a Nikki t-shirt.

If this was a poor attempt at humor, don't try it again. And I already posted this pic because the woman's enthusiasm is adorably awesome and rather humorous. 

Y'know, last time I checked this was 'Funny Wrestling Pictures', not 'awkwardly post about other posters on your free time and passive aggressively try to insult/fuck with them.' For Christ's sake.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Selfdestructo said:


> You laugh but this was the same time period where Triple H went by "Terra Ryzing."


And Rock was once Flex Cavana and Edge was Sexton HardCastle


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm mixed (high tone), thinner, with bigger boobs, and no way in fresh hell would I ever be wearing a Nikki t-shirt.
> 
> If this was a poor attempt at humor, don't try it again. And I already posted this pic because the woman's enthusiasm is adorably awesome and rather humorous.
> 
> Y'know, last time I checked this was 'Funny Wrestling Pictures', not 'awkwardly post about other posters on your free time and passive aggressively try to insult/fuck with them.' For Christ's sake.


Not at all. I forgot to mention " no offence" we are cool.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

.__________.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> .__________.


:jaydamn

Can someone take the internet from these psychos in the making please


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

^
:what2


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> .__________.




These kids are starting to scare me.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> .__________.


That fucking blog is hilarious, though. :lmao



Spoiler: Disturbingly Funny and Inappropriate


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PMSL at the Adam Rose and Swags one. Tell the truth, did you make that one? lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> PMSL at the Adam Rose and Swags one. Tell the truth, did you make that one? lol.


No, I did not. :kobe Why would I? I can't fucking stand Adam Rose and their feud pissed me off, but for some reason fangirls were 'shipping' them. I also cannot get a boner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, I did not. :kobe Why would I? I can't fucking stand Adam Rose and their feud pissed me off, but for some reason fangirls were 'shipping' them. I also cannot get a boner.


HAHAHAHAHA, i know, : 

Seriously were people shipping them? that is fucking hilarious lol. I would love to see who else the weird people are shipping right now, it always makes me :shocked: lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, i know, :
> 
> Seriously were people shipping them? that is fucking hilarious lol. I would love to see who else the weird people are shipping right now, it always makes me :shocked: lol.


Cody Rhodes and Randy Orton seems to be the fave these days


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Cody Rhodes and Randy Orton seems to be the fave these days


I've seen Cena and HBK a lot myself in the past, as well as Orton and Michael Cole. As of the current day, Paige & AJ and AJ and either of the Bella Twins seems to be the most popular outside of Ambrose ships.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, i know, :
> 
> Seriously were people shipping them? that is fucking hilarious lol. I would love to see who else the weird people are shipping right now, it always makes me :shocked: lol.


Dean and Emma seem popular, Aj and Dean as well, Rollins and Nikki, and Cesaro and Sami Zayn tend to remain popular for some reason.

There was a very tiny subset that shipped Jack/Zeb. :maury


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Dean and Emma seem popular, Aj and Dean as well, Rollins and Nikki, and Cesaro and Sami Zayn tend to remain popular for some reason.
> 
> There was a very tiny subset that shipped Jack/Zeb. :maury



Jack and Zeb? oh gosh, did they have a little "Tea Party"? :lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

What's with all this **** shit the past couple pages? Bring back the funny


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Orton and Michael Cole


Did Cole get Randy's viper........










OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!


:rko2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Omg seriously? these are all ridiculously weird and I'm just flat out disturbed by the Orton/Rhodes and the Zeb/Swags one.





The Big Bad Wolf said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


btw, just so you know, this brought a tear to my eye, one of the absolutely funniest things I have seen on here, still chuckling.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Omg seriously? these are all ridiculously weird and I'm just flat out disturbed by the Orton/Rhodes and the Zeb/Swags one.


Oh, there are more disturbing things on the internet then Orton/Rhodes and Zeb/Swags, those pale in comparison to some of the creeptastic fics I have seen.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh, there are more disturbing things on the internet then Orton/Rhodes and Zeb/Swags, those pale in comparison to some of the creeptastic fics I have seen.


fanfic is just creeptastic in its own right lol. But some of the pairings just seem to be soooo fucking out there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Jack and Zeb? oh gosh, did they have a little "Tea Party"? :lol


No, they got high. It was a fanfiction called 'Weed the People' and was...Jesus. Author deleted it, though. Can't believe I managed to read it all, but it's scarred me for a while. :|


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, they got high. It was a fanfiction called 'Weed the People' and was...Jesus. Author deleted it, though. Can't believe I managed to read it all, but it's scarred me for a while. :|


That was a bad attempt at a joke ya know :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

kane looks hilarious.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm mixed (high tone), thinner, with bigger boobs, and no way in fresh hell would I ever be wearing a Nikki t-shirt.
> 
> If this was a poor attempt at humor, don't try it again. And I already posted this pic because the woman's enthusiasm is adorably awesome and rather humorous.
> 
> Y'know, last time I checked this was 'Funny Wrestling Pictures', not 'awkwardly post about other posters on your free time and passive aggressively try to insult/fuck with them.' For Christ's sake.


Someone needs to calm down and not take things too serious


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Not all of them are funny in the traditional sense, but good enough to watch. Also didn't have anywhere appropriate to post it without making a thread. Not thread-worthy, but I wanted to share it.


LMAO holy shit Shiek is nuts .....and the first video is great with honky tonk man breaking up the fight lol, orton had that right to do that the host tried to make the wwe champion look weak on national tv smh

Scott hall was right and paul wright was right, i support their actions 100%


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lol

OMG thats a perfect meme....OUTTA NOWHERE

:rko2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> OMG thats a perfect meme....OUTTA NOWHERE
> 
> :rko2


You're getting as bad as Thwagger, just with orton instead


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Someone needs to calm down and not take things too serious


Posters need to learn what 'funny' actually is and not bait other posters in inappropriate threads.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Posters need to learn what 'funny' actually is and not bait other posters in inappropriate threads.


And some people wish to read a forum without endless mention of Joke Swagger.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> And some people wish to read a forum without endless mention of Joke Swagger.


I don't care how you feel about Swagger, but stop attempting to harass or bait me or any other poster. You're not funny, you're not clever, and you're breaking the rules of the forum which are pretty damn easy to abide by and you're ruining whole threads with your insistence on this little crusade of yours. 

This is the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread, not 'I want to bother other posters with my obsessive insistence on cataloging their every post and consistently mentioning them when I'm not even addressed by them' thread.

Complain in rants, stop ruining and derailing threads for your little vendetta.



Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> OMG thats a perfect meme....OUTTA NOWHERE
> 
> :rko2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I don't care how you feel about Swagger, but stop attempting to harass or bait me or any other poster. You're not funny, you're not clever, and you're breaking the rules of the forum which are pretty damn easy to abide by and you're ruining whole threads with your insistence on this little crusade of yours.
> 
> This is the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread, not 'I want to bother other posters with my obsessive insistence on cataloging their every post and consistently mentioning them when I'm not even addressed by them' thread.
> 
> Complain in rants, stop ruining and derailing threads for your little vendetta.


If i'm reading a thread about Rollins vs Ambrose, i want to read about Rollins and Ambrose, not what Swagger had for breakfast (weed probably). 

Oh well, to quote Suicidal Tendencies, "And if I offended you, oh I'm sorry, But maybe you need to be offended, But here's my apology and one more thing...fuck you"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> If i'm reading a thread about Rollins vs Ambrose, i want to read about Rollins and Ambrose, not what Swagger had for breakfast (weed probably).
> 
> Oh well, to quote Suicidal Tendencies, "And if I offended you, oh I'm sorry, But maybe you need to be offended, But here's my apology and one more thing...fuck you"


And people come to the picture thread to see funny or at least somewhat funny/interesting pictures, gifs, or videos, not to see you venting or whining about another poster's tendencies. Don't be hypocritical.

You didn't offend me, but you're ruining threads with your needless baiting and hostility, more so than I ever do and you're incredibly bitter and angry over the fact that someone likes a talent you don't. Seriously, it's getting to the point of obsessive.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

stop fighting .. where the fuck r the funny pictures?? .. u god damn slackerssss.. get to work!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

EDITED : Not very friendly


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


Rene reacted like a toddler playing peek-a-boo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't ever waste milk around Randy Orton or you pay the price


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone remember these guys


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Just checked Night of Champions 2014 on Wikipedia:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_Champions_(2014)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not really a wrestling picture, but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember that 93 minute Rock/Reigns match 90 minutes of it was rest holds :ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Silvia Bianchi said:


> Just checked Night of Champions 2014 on Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_Champions_(2014)



a 93 minute Rock/Reigns match? omg :lol... And Goldberg vs Lita for the Championship what the hell haha! :lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ahhahaha NOC 2014 :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> Not really a wrestling picture, but I thought I'd post it anyway.


:lmao

Holy shit this pic needs :rko2 put in there somewhere to complete this image


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

Only half as insane as the tumblr fans, but still...










Made me crack the hell up when it popped up. Some of these people seriously need lives.


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

Angry Sami...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm mixed (high tone), thinner, with bigger boobs, and no way in fresh hell would I ever be wearing a Nikki t-shirt.
> 
> If this was a poor attempt at humor, don't try it again. And I already posted this pic because the woman's enthusiasm is adorably awesome and rather humorous.
> 
> Y'know, last time I checked this was 'Funny Wrestling Pictures', not 'awkwardly post about other posters on your free time and passive aggressively try to insult/fuck with them.' For Christ's sake.


Any pics?









Lol joke joke. In serious it is a tad disrespectful calling you out like that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:lol Love it!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:lol :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao

It's even more hilarious with Michael Cole's commentary


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Kane the "big red Demon" hanging around backstage with Emma and smiling like a schoolgirl, nice to know they still try and protect kayfabe..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Shameless plug at 1:36 :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Emma looking fine! Shows that you dont need to show allot of skin to look sexy!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I want someone to do an animation or gif or something where Stone Cold kicks up the lid of the toilet and turns to take a shit, like he's doing a stunner. I lack the skill to make my vision come to fruition.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF Gillberg is the most popular wrestler in Maryland? :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


It's missing the tagline:
_
It's not a belt... it's a championship title._ unk2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


>


:lmao Gillberg?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Even got Rob...Van...DAM to re-tweet that on Twitter! :dance

- Vic


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


Even though they'd just scored against my team, me and my mates were standing applauding this. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

chargebeam said:


>


I don't know who made this but Florida definitely belongs to The Rock and Missouri to Orton !


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HAHAAHAHAH :lmao


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Emma looking fine! Shows that you dont need to show allot of skin to look sexy!


Thank you man,that was so funny


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao Rocky's selling put Ziggler to shame that night!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> I don't know who made this but Florida definitely belongs to The Rock and Missouri to Orton !


you must be born in the 90s because Orton is not in the same galaxy as Harley Race!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> you must be born in the 90s because Orton is not in the same galaxy as Harley Race!


Crap, I misplaced Missouri (thought it was just under). Still, whether you like him or not, Orton when his career's done, will be an all-time great, just like Harley Race is.

Deal with it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> you must be born in the 90s because Orton is not in the same galaxy as Harley Race!


harley whorton2


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I chuckled.^


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


the fuck? this the 3rd time this has been posted in the last few pages, do you people not scroll back a few pages?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> wrestling nation[/IMG]


Ohhh Yeah!! Dig it!!
Perfect for Ohio.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BOlecction


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8KbXThVBFI






Triple H overselling.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Hm maybe Leo is Bray on his days off:faint:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523927246630027264


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> the fuck? this the 3rd time this has been posted in the last few pages, do you people not scroll back a few pages?


and now 4th because you decided to quote it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> EDIT


I don't watch smackdown, did Ziggler actually say that?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This wins the internet so much *Tips hat*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF is going on with this thread? We have went from people quoting the pictures on the same page over and over to on these last two pages just blatant outright double posts by different people of the same pictures with in minutes?

Come on people!! Straighten this shit out..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


Ba ha... maybe this should be the new 'so done' smiley.


>


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince4 

















:creepytrips


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> Any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez.. my fault I started this, wasn't trying to insult her though. When I saw a black lady cheering for Swagger I couldn't resist posting.

Again my apologies Hoss.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> the fuck? this the 3rd time this has been posted in the last few pages, do you people not scroll back a few pages?


Your just mad because the sign focuses on Randy Orton and NOT a "darling."


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Scottish soccer players use Randy Orton 'RKO' meme in goal celebration:


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Silvia Bianchi said:


>


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If posted already I apologize :lol. These RKO videos are awesome, the playground one is probably my favorite due to the actual slithering. The giraffe one is great too.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

"Two-tone doesn't like my raps" :cena4


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hero attempting murder


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Not a funny picture but was with my partner tonight (who knows fuckall about wrestling) and actually got her to say "TOO MANY LIMES" in a conversation not about wrestling :mark: :sheamus2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Hero attempting murder


Can we at WF pool our money to pay for Hero to get some liposuction? Seeing the rolls of fat jiggle is making me sea sick


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

An 'honest trailer' about Hell in a Cell. Funniest parody I've ever watched! :lmao

EDIT : woops someone aleady posted it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

why? because fuck you. thats why. :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dat sell after the match LOL


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


Paul Heyman taking that RKO like a boss! :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I dunno about you guys but I found this interview pretty hilarious :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ :lmao

Orton is bad luck brian when it comes to tables.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


I love how the announcers were like offended "WHAT! Why did he do that, the evil git"


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

It's RRRRRRRRRRREEEEAAALLLLLLLLLLL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> It's RRRRRRRRRRREEEEAAALLLLLLLLLLL :mark: :mark: :mark:


I died


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


Too bad the clip didn't include the part where Orton screamed "MMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOVE" at the table as he threw it away. :lmao I laughed more at that particular part.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This should've happened actually


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

White Essence. said:


> Too bad the clip didn't include the part where Orton screamed "MMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOVE" at the table as he threw it away. :lmao I laughed more at that particular part.


Randy vs The Table is the best feud so far all the drama, all the emotion...


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

the foley harper picture wins!


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Getcha gatorade the fuck outta here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

WWE said:


>


LoL

The combination of that dude's insane energy and punks complete apathy to it I find hilarious :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*The official press release from WWE's acquisition of WCW*










Yep, that whole thing went exactly as planned :side:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

WWE said:


>


Punk always had good fan interaction:



















Responding to a TNA fan:










And let's not forget:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ Dat sig tho :bbrown3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the way Goldust, right after the first part of the bronco buster, basically has an orgasm seizure right on X-pacs face before finally rolling off of him :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Cena in the kitchen


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Gold, just gold


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE said:


>


That was in Montreal. He got that heat because he interrupted Bret. I remember!

Ah, man, I miss Punk.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


>


Wtf??? When was this?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That was after the match against Vince 2 years ago at the October 8 Raw, i happened to watch the match on The Network yesterday and the fuckers edited it out! They changed the camera angle to Vince but you can still see his response when Punk hit the guy behind him, and even though i think Punk overreacted a bit as he hit the wrong dude, but the guy had smacked him like two times on the head already. What is it with fans who want to touch wrestlers so badly, imagine if fans did that to movie stars. XD

if you have the network: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31317519


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> That was after the match against Vince 2 years ago at the October 8 Raw, i happened to watch the match on The Network yesterday and the fuckers edited it out! They changed the camera angle to Vince but you can still see his response when Punk hit the guy behind him, and even though i think Punk overreacted a bit as he hit the wrong dude, but the guy had smacked him like two times on the head already. What is it with fans who want to touch wrestlers so badly, imagine if fans did that to movie stars. XD
> 
> if you have the network: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31317519


The sneaky guy in the white shirt behind him should have been the one to take that shot not the guy in black


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Wow I didn't even notice until I read your post. :lmao :lmao Punk hit the wrong person!

Did Punk get in trouble for this? I cannot believe I missed this entire scenario.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

White Essence. said:


> ^Wow I didn't even notice until I read your post. :lmao :lmao Punk hit the wrong person!
> 
> Did Punk get in trouble for this? I cannot believe I missed this entire scenario.


If you watch closely the guy in white behind Punk smacks his head and Punk hits the guy in black who is INNOCENT...if you got the balls to hit someone you don't know, do it facing them don't smack them from behind like a little pussy


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I wish Punk hit the right guy there, he deserved it. Dude pushed him, flipped him off, then smacked him in the back of the head twice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damien said:


>


Love itt!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I feel like an asshole for finding the gif of Punk hitting the fan hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^

When was that? That's fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


Oh Randy never change


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Not exactly a picture, but this was somebody's attempt at Reign's scream before the triple powerbomb: http://clyp.it/eoekwwjc


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know how to post this, so I leave the link https://www.twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/525127452511596544

I read that and I say WTF?? Is she suggesting what I think she is suggesting or am I reading to much into it? And it's funny that she still thinks she is an "Antidiva"


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know how to post this, so I leave the link https://www.twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/525127452511596544
> 
> I read that and I say WTF?? Is she suggesting what I think she is suggesting or am I reading to much into it? And it's funny that she still thinks she is an "Antidiva"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525127452511596544Hmmm, well... condoms are latex...

But Paige wouldn't do something like that... she is saving herself for me obviously :ex:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


That is why I love Randy


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

LMAO Randy has a bad temper


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it just me or is HHH running up to Randy and saying something before he flips him off in that gif?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> Is it just me or is HHH running up to Randy and saying something before he flips him off in that gif?


Oh wow you're right, seems to be Triple H messing with him and Randy flipping him off. Thought it was a fan.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Vintage Orton


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> Is it just me or is HHH running up to Randy and saying something before he flips him off in that gif?


lol i didn't even notice Triple H in the gif


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> lol i didn't even notice Triple H in the gif


There's no doubt who he was flipping off, I think HHH was pretending to be a rabid/annoying fan or something and Randy flipped him off, you can kinda see a smile on the side of HHH's face, too.


----------



## Spock Lesnar (Oct 19, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Gold, just gold


BAWH GAWD IT'S AUSTIN


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Heres me hoping this main events Wrestlemania 32


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHA, Dean F'N Ambrose shirts need to be made, like the old Nick Gage ones lmfao. 

Heel trailer wins the internet lol.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:brock3 *PARTY'S OVER GRAMPA!.....*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you have any more of those brock lesnar outside of the ring pics? He looks so awkward


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> Spoiler: HIAC Trailer


:maury

:vince5 "Why? Because, Fuck You, That's Why"

Their Summerslam one was great to


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :maury
> 
> :vince5 "Why? Because, Fuck You, That's Why"
> 
> Their Summerslam one was great to


Make a wish vs Break a wish. I like it


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

honk honk!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


*Brock's photo opportunity after signing his new 2015/2016 contract with Kevin Dunn.
*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

http://instagram.com/johncena


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

these keep getting better and better. :jordan4


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

it's spreading.






:drake1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/A8F5...p4?versionId=6MgtqzXiGvRH_LZhfb4fx7g17gO7Jw5v

:trips2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^
yep that made me smile tonnes  thanks hehehe, they way he was bobbing around


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Randy Swearing


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

think this is my favorite of those vines


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stacy with that GOAT selling.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why can't we get the out of character Randy who shows sparks of life and a hilarious personality?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why can't we get the out of character Randy who shows sparks of life and a hilarious personality?


We got like 10 seconds of him on the Monday Night Wars Goldberg episode.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why can't we get the out of character Randy who shows sparks of life and a hilarious personality?


Simple.WWE wont let him be himself on tv.If they did hed be the #1 face by a mile.Ive met him 3 times over the last 7 years and the guy is a riot. One time he asked me which Diva Id like to f--- the most was and I said Victoria and he said "Oh,everybody's had her!" The guy is hilarious. And far from PG.LOL.Which is probably one reason I guess they wont let him be himself on tv.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why can't we get the out of character Randy who shows sparks of life and a hilarious personality?


Mostly because he is not using drugs anymore.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:dance

- Vic


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Steiner Gate said:


>




Then.






Now.






Forever.
​


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cesaro :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> :dance
> 
> - Vic


Way too perfect.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^Trips should've went for the low blow right there. 
Brie should've sold it. 8*D


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

White Essence. said:


>


BRIE MODE ACTIVATE. 
T_BAGGING ENGAGED.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Brie doing that Yes Chant over HHH is one of the most cringe inducing things I've seen in awhile. 

Why is HHH selling a sliding dropkick so severely from a puny weak diva? Lets just forget all of the gruesome and violent matches he's had in his career and believe that Brie really hurt him so badly. Embarrassing psychology.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## zeromaru (Apr 19, 2013)

^
Is that Yoshihiro Takayama?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

zeromaru said:


> ^
> Is that Yoshihiro Takayama?


Yep


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Summer Rae said:


>


I remember this happening but they turned the camera real quick. I believe Vince and Ryback were in the ring calling him out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL found this on WINC, this is what happens when nobody voices there opinions, Do you really want to see Dean go "Vanilla fudgen mustard, son of a B sting"??


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


>


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Eat The Witch said:


> I remember this happening but they turned the camera real quick. I believe Vince and Ryback were in the ring calling him out.


Punk is such a self centered idiot. Swinging at a fan with your boss in the ring watching goes down as one of the stupidest moments of that year. He should have been severely punished but seemingly got away with it no problem.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> Punk is such a self centered idiot. Swinging at a fan with your boss in the ring watching goes down as one of the stupidest moments of that year. He should have been severely punished but seemingly got away with it no problem.


From WWE.com


> In the closing moments of the Oct. 8 edition of Raw – during a verbal exchange with Mr. McMahon – an incident occurred betwee...n WWE Champion CM Punk and fans in the crowd.On Tuesday afternoon, WWE released the following official statement:
> “During Monday night’s Raw televised event, WWE Superstar CM Punk exited the ring and into the stands as part of the show. Unfortunately, WWE security was not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk’s persona as a ‘bad guy,’ fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him, and one struck him in the kidney and on the back. WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment. Other than this isolated incident, WWE always provides proper security to ensure the safety of our fans and our performers.”
> *“*I think the whole situation sucks,” Punk told WWE.com. “It’s an unfortunate and isolated incident. I was up in the stands, surrounded.”
> “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt."


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Punk is such a self centered idiot. Swinging at a fan with your boss in the ring watching goes down as one of the stupidest moments of that year. He should have been severely punished but seemingly got away with it no problem.


He was punished. They made him step in the ring with Ryback.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

mwk360 said:


> LOL found this on WINC, this is what happens when nobody voices there opinions, Do you really want to see Dean go "Vanilla fudgen mustard, son of a B sting"??


Wow, Ambrose fused with Cena = Christian.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol

- Vic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


>


:cena5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RKOMARK said:


> Simple.WWE wont let him be himself on tv.If they did hed be the #1 face by a mile.Ive met him 3 times over the last 7 years and the guy is a riot. One time he asked me which Diva Id like to f--- the most was and I said Victoria and he said "Oh,everybody's had her!" The guy is hilarious. And far from PG.LOL.Which is probably one reason I guess they wont let him be himself on tv.


So basically Randy called Victoria a slut or he was referring that people always choose her? I like Randy, he always plays with the crowd, teasing them, don't know why more wrestlers do that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Wow, Ambrose fused with Cena = Christian.


It's..... it's Christian.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Yep


lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Punk is such a self centered idiot. Swinging at a fan with your boss in the ring watching goes down as one of the stupidest moments of that year. He should have been severely punished but seemingly got away with it no problem.


Worst part is very few people called him out on it. If that was Ryback, Cena, Sheamus, etc. in the exact same situation people would have marched n WWE HQ demanding they're fired.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

El Generico sign in WWE 2K15


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Michael Jackson standing behind a bella


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Nikki is The Rock on the mic compared to paige


:kermit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah Nikki is actually pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

And in the ring


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Nikki is The Rock on the mic compared to paige
> 
> 
> :kermit


Actually, I think both are equally bad. In fact AJ is the only decent diva on the mic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

The R Truth thing happened after the ppv.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

YOU STABBED ME IN THE BACK YOU SON OF A BITCH :banderas


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> YOU STABBED ME IN THE BACK YOU SON OF A BITCH :banderas


:done


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL i knew this image would become a stream of memes


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

More Ambrose/Wyatt smoke pics please


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


I died


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Any gifs on mizdows hilarious performance after the match?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Hahaha, what match is that from?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I know people call him "small" but compared to the average joe on the street you can tell Punk is a lot thicker.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


:maury

Good lord, I'm wheezing from laughing so hard.

Someone please make an RVD version as well.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Punk be like ''Why am i here?'' :lol


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I know people call him "small" but compared to the average joe on the street you can tell Punk is a lot thicker.


http://youtu.be/4tK2tEsE7EQ?t=3m17s

looooool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa7TvxC2rgA


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Punk be like ''Why am i here?'' :lol


tiotom92 be like "Stop fucking saying 'be like' and start speaking English".


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


>


FUNNIEST THING I HAVE SEEN THIS YEAR


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL BENOIT!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>





Jarsy1 said:


> Punk be like ''Why am i here?'' :lol


"Who summoned me?" :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


epic


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:faint::faint:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

2012. <3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

validreasoning said:


>


John Cena knows how to take a DDT. He's been doing that well for years :clap


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:lmao :lmao Sorry, I had to post this


----------



## fr432 (Oct 28, 2014)

Is that lady RKO from a video game?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Potentially the funniest RKO so far. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I mean Orton's legs at the end is just too much. :lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526943764649365504
:lmao :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527173982119014400


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this fucking game


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Scumbag" memes never cease to make me laugh. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


Reposting my gif here and on WrestlingInc huh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> Reposting my gif here and on WrestlingInc huh.


Found it on wrestlinginc. :draper2 My bad, hombre.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Found it on wrestlinginc. :draper2 My bad, hombre.


Oh, it's cool.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


Is it strange that I think this is far more daring than anything whatsoever that has occured during Paige vs. AJ rivalry?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

White Essence. said:


> Is it strange that I think this is far more daring than anything whatsoever that has occured during Paige vs. AJ rivalry?


Paige does seem to be enjoying it more than a little. Good acting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Natties face always looks like a powdered donut with how much makeup is caked on so I don't envy Paige in that position.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Robertxtrem (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think they are to do with wrestling.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake. This is why I shouldn't internet in the morning.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What? Why? What did I miss?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Twisted14 said:


> What? Why? What did I miss?


Just a troll earlier that was posting nasty 'faces of death' type stuff...

Trust me, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


She's getting really nasty, british chav level of nastyness. Yuk


Sixth said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10377158_600294003433327_2985921511538755267_n.jpg?oh=9909170f1fba61fbd33a3cfd887f565b&oe=54EFB343&__gda__=1425581819_d85be0bab12a039231c5cc8e694b8b07


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Damien said:


> http://www.capsload.it/images/1414586674.gif


These are the same kids that used to call us wwe fans morons for doing wrestling moves and stuff. But now that it's a cool thang... Pfff basic bitches


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> What? Why? What did I miss?


Some idiot posted gore pictures.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

yuk


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


I wonder what's in that secret formula


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> :lmao :lmao Sorry, I had to post this


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28o4x2_botchamania-259_sport


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Just a troll earlier that was posting nasty 'faces of death' type stuff...
> 
> Trust me, you didn't miss anything.


How edgy of him.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


Lmao this truth cries out throughout the internet


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Macho Man FTW!

- Vic


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

^ The titty master must have really enjoyed that.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, a woman licking the sweat of another woman is super exciting haha


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena: Look at homeboy go. It's fun making him look weak in front of his woman...that I already had a threesome with with Nicki. 










LOL CENA WINS.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao I'm sorry but Angle's face :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

What the hell did Rocky see to make his eyes bulge out that much. :


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dorians said:


> how does that make up tastes ?



tyson's baby juice


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> :lmao I'm sorry but Angle's face :lmao


mixed feelings on this one. the face is hilarious but at the same time with all the reports, I feel bad for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just Ambrose flying on his broom.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am now looking forward to seeing that match haha


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Damien said:


>


get back to class.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Just Ambrose flying on his broom.


you know, as you do lol

looking forward to some light relief tomorrow afternoon. :


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Sign from last Raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Sign from last Raw


The We Hate Cena guy was there too


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think Paige licking Nattie's face is very PG....LOL!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Just Ambrose flying on his broom.


I'm done. I'm motherfucking done. :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Just Ambrose flying on his broom.


Next week on Raw they burn Ambrose at the stake


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


Sign of a desperate man


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Sign of a desperate man


His bank would suggest otherwise.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

BIG SHOW BROKE THIS GIF :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was legit scrolling up and down because I thought the page hadn't loaded yet :lol DAMMIT SHOW!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty sick


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Pretty sick


I love how they even used "This fire burns"


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Pretty sick


Getting it today! :mark:



chosequin said:


>


:bryan5


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Saw this the other day and it made me chuckle. :lol


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have any pics of HBK creepily looking through binoculars?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

TexasTornado said:


> Anyone have any pics of HBK creepily looking through binoculars?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Cenawinslol

(PS - Sorry for the pic quote but I had to)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528138049406787584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528134679623249920


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lesnar must be VERY excited to face Cena again.............


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:jordan4


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> :jordan4


damn you were faster


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> :jordan4


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


Wow, this was so lame. Its like someone who knows nothing about wrestling made this.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Buryer said:


> Wow, this was so lame. *Its like someone who knows nothing about wrestling made this.*


Sounds like you and him would get along real well then. :kg3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sixth said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Please tell me this is real.










"Less than 1/2 the cost of a tortilla", which is also incorrect. lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Bryan :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I ♥ KEMONITO;41394266 said:


> Please tell me this is real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

John Cena and Nikki Bella as Ron Burgundy and Veronica Corningstone for Halloween :maury

https://vine.co/v/OOZP9q6DOYn


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


>




Ah Baywatch, the good old days :







Naitch :mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


>


Perfect *DealWithIt.gif* potential.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:bow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone have the gif of Layla pulling tissues of Paige's chest?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

^^ is orton a closet ****? he has the most homoerotic gifs..


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

chasku said:


> ^^ is orton a closet ****? he has the most homoerotic gifs..



Randy is notorious for being homoerotic. There are tons of gifs out there.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

White Essence. said:


> Perfect *DealWithIt.gif* potential.


YOU ARE SO WRONG.
This is not "deal with it".

This is
*When you were a teenager and your parents left for the weekend.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

chasku said:


> ^^ is orton a closet ****? he has the most homoerotic gifs..


I have to agree there are a LOT of gifs out there with him being a little too 'close' with his fellow wrestlers. Like there's several of Orton/Daniel Bryan at HIAC 2013 that made me think "Ok Randy is probably secretly popping boners at this shit"


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I have to agree there are a LOT of gifs out there with him being a little too 'close' with his fellow wrestlers. Like there's several of Orton/Daniel Bryan at HIAC 2013 that made me think "Ok Randy is probably secretly popping boners at this shit"


Secretly?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

sizor said:


> YOU ARE SO WRONG.
> This is not "deal with it".
> 
> This is
> *When you were a teenager and your parents left for the weekend.*




This is for when you realize they are pulling up in the driveway a day earlier than expected


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> This is for when you realize they are pulling up in the driveway a day earlier than expected


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:jericho3 I invented that


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Secretly?



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

hahahahaha orton and shawn... vinces boy toys!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

WWE Halloween Party guide:
Triple H: Show up with shovel
Brock Lesnar: Don't go at all
CM Punk: Arrive. Leave.
The Rock: Show up via satellite.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> WWE Halloween Party guide:
> Triple H: Show up with shovel
> Brock Lesnar: Don't go at all
> CM Punk: Arrive. Leave.
> ...


Triple H: Arrive with Shovel
Brock Lesnar: Don't go at all
CM Punk: Arrive. Leave.
The Rock: Show up via satellite
Stone Cold: Arrive. Raise Hell.
Vince McMahon:













sizor said:


> *When you were a teenager and your parents left for the weekend.*





Arcturus said:


> When you realize they are pulling up in the driveway a day earlier than expected





:ti


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Secretly?


:faint:

Haha thats uh kinda awkward to look at....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John Cena and Nikki Bella as...

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/FA...p4?versionId=J57M8492YV8avMqPhNeUKHVZnFO2a_Vw


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

IWC GOING TO HEAVEN AFTER SEEING DREAM MATCH


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder who watches wrestling matches and says "Hmm, let me make a gif that looks like this guy is sucking dick..."


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't get enough of Booker T's commentary on this :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :faint:
> 
> Haha thats uh kinda awkward to look at....





The Beast Incarnate said:


> Secretly?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dude is lucky security didn't give Super Dragon the opportunity to break his face :jordan4


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Another one for the homoerotic Orton collection...










TBH, it looks like they're trying to make their boners touch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Kane is unbelievably strong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


:jordan4 @ the tweet and the comment below it.

Both companies suck these days. Wrestling is in a dark place.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Kane is unbelievably strong.


I believe in 2003 backstage Brock Lesnar beat everybody in an arm-wrestle (including Mark Henry) but he drew with Kane.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Waifu asked him to be on the show isn't that sweet:JLC2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

I think execution of Chokeslam largely depends on the opponent taking the move, more than the performer. You can see Dolph hanging on to Kane's shoulders. If Kane was really strong, his pile-drivers wouldn't be so shitty.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Buryer said:


> I think execution of Chokeslam largely depends on the opponent taking the move, more than the performer. You can see Dolph hanging on to Kane's shoulders. If Kane was really strong, his pile-drivers wouldn't be so shitty.


You mean a guy who's wrestled into his 40's,who may not have great knees and doesn't' want to make it worse by slamming his knees into the mat while holding a human thats over 180+ pounds and ya blame it on sloppyness because he's "too weak"?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^:lmao :lmao :lmao @ the latter pic. So sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> I believe in 2003 backstage Brock Lesnar beat everybody in an arm-wrestle (including Mark Henry) but *he drew with Kane*.


Nah... Kane beat him, quite easily by the sounds of it.



"At one of the events, the guys in the back were all testing their strength through arm-wrestling and 'mercy'. Most of them were there to 'impress the divas'. I remember running through all of them, even Paul [Big Show], who had bananas for fingers. The only guy I remember being stronger than me and it pissed me off because I hated not being first, was Kane. No one in the WWE was as strong as that guy. Trying to slam his arm down was like trying to push over a tree with one arm."

-Lesnar


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

The Buryer said:


> I think execution of Chokeslam largely depends on the opponent taking the move, more than the performer. *You can see Dolph hanging on to Kane's shoulders*. If Kane was really strong, his pile-drivers wouldn't be so shitty.


Having a 180 pound dangling on your shoulder for like five seconds and then hoisting him into the air isn't strong? Good one.

Also... I'd like to see Taker rocking a tombstone as brutal as the ones Kane was doing earlier just this year.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bl0ndie said:


> Having a 180 pound dangling on your shoulder for like five seconds and then hoisting him into the air isn't strong? Good one.
> 
> Also... I'd like to see Taker rocking a tombstone as brutal as the ones Kane was doing earlier just this year.


Taker may not be as strong as Kane but he is far from weak either, recently at McVeigh's Strikezone fitness center Brock managed to bench 615lbs and Taker managed to bench 385lbs, now 385lbs may not sound like a lot when compared to Lesnar but when you take into consideration that Taker is 6'8, has long arms and he is almost 50 that's an incredible amount of weight.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Taker may not be as strong as Kane but he is far from weak either, recently at McVeigh's Strikezone fitness center Brock managed to bench 615lbs and Taker managed to bench 385lbs, now 385lbs may not sound like a lot when compared to Lesnar but when you take into consideration that Taker is 6'8, has long arms and he is almost 50 that's an incredible amount of weight.


It wasn't to take anything away from Taker, I like Taker's tombstones, and obviously he's gunna be strong, dude's massive! haha.

I just wanted to point out that Kane has a decent tombstone too and personally I find his trap door variation better than Taker's.


Edit: Also there's no way Lesnar was benching 615.


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

::::


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

>


Get a Slytherin shirt photoshopped on this man, PRONTO! lol. 

and I am still ending myself at that Brock Make a Wish pic, it's killing me. I sound like Mutley i'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bl0ndie said:


> It wasn't to take anything away from Taker, I like Taker's tombstones, and obviously he's gunna be strong, dude's massive! haha.
> 
> I just wanted to point out that Kane has a decent tombstone too and personally I find his trap door variation better than Taker's.
> 
> ...


HE did, it was on the WWE instagram page from last year.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Get a Slytherin shirt photoshopped on this man, PRONTO! lol.
> 
> and I am still ending myself at that Brock Make a Wish pic, it's killing me. I sound like Mutley i'm laughing so hard.


He isn't slyherin material, he is more like an azkaban convict


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ "Uncle Jerry"


















I mean, I can't really blame him for but I could see him maybe creeping out some of the Divas.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> HE did, it was on the WWE instagram page from last year.


Sorry dude, couldn't find a reliable source other than internet rumour. Find me one and I'll believe it. 615 is too crazy a lift, even the likes of BigE who are built for powerlifting can't touch that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jerry Lawler is the ultimate heel


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ha ha ha ha this kings face right here should be a smiley


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

you really have to be from the UK to get this one but, here goes anyway


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

hh

Shots fired !


That last line from Matt Morgan is absolute gold.

:banderas


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


>


lol Matt Morgan is hilarious, I never saw that in any of his promos


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree what most of them say in that video, but as of late, even people who know about the business are complaining, Vince Russo and Stone Cold for example. Even wrestlers are saying it, like Cesaro as of late. :


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> I agree what most of them say in that video, but as of late, even people who know about the business are complaining, Vince Russo and Stone Cold for example. Even wrestlers are saying it, like Cesaro as of late. :


Jericho also has been critical in his podcasts and Mick Foley on numerous occasions.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol Matt Morgan so salty. If only he was that entertaining as a wrestler, maybe he would have had a good career.

What's with wrestlers saying you can only critique them if you've been in the business?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Sixth said:


>


Oh shit, I knew Billy Gunn was on an episode of Sabrina, but not Big Sexy.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Mike Mizanin of The Real World: Back To New York trying to get on the radio back at the 2001 MTV VMAs in NYC


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


Yeah, that's about how I'd expect a hulk hogan match to look these days.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Sheamus and Mick Foley


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Eat The Witch said:


>


:maury

Damn it Kane stop drinking on the job


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eat The Witch said:


>


Kane gonna Kane.


----------



## tornado21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eat The Witch said:


>


Make this an RKO vine!!!!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

xDD said:


>


:lawler *"Looks like the crowd are mad for some Diva Funk!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone needs to make a GIF of Orton's RKO on Rollins last night. I am 100% sure the way he snuck up and executed it was an homage to all of the recent vines.


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

From Maffwe:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta love the Attitude Era.


----------



## Christophersmith (Nov 3, 2014)

lol love all of them


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kayden said:


>


"produced"


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Oh shit, I knew Billy Gunn was on an episode of Sabrina, but not Big Sexy.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMFAOO @ KANE


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OH man, it looks like that must have been TGIF in 3D when Big Sexy was on Sabrina.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'M DOLPH ZIGGLER


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

^ Dolph's theme lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Uh...shoulda deleted this before she became Lana.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/190592325792169984


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Uh...shoulda deleted this before she became Lana.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/190592325792169984


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha, I really miss Christian.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Superkick said:


> [youtube]vhmvwAoCtdE[/youtub]
> 
> 
> I'M DOLPH ZIGGLER


Fact that he was able to achieve somuch when he was given sheit as a debut shows that this guy is the showoff



Bigg Hoss said:


> Uh...shoulda deleted this before she became Lana.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/190592325792169984


:rep


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Seems legit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


This punch looks so fake, his fist passed a mile away froom the guy's chin


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

You new to wrestling or something? 

fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It was the wind behind the punch that knocked Ciampa out cold.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Totally saying "in front of your girlfriend". Accent just makes it comes out as "in frunt-o-ya".

Can't even hear a "k" sound at all.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


That's my boy *mother of all ninja rolls* :cheer


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That video on smart marks is brilliant. Right on the money.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

19 WWE Wrestlers Before They Became Superstars

:lol

- Vic


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> 19 WWE Wrestlers Before They Became Superstars
> 
> :lol
> 
> - Vic


:lol @ Randy Orton...


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> 19 WWE Wrestlers Before They Became Superstars
> 
> :lol
> 
> - Vic





Simply Flawless said:


> :lol @ Randy Orton...












:cornette My goodness


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> 19 WWE Wrestlers Before They Became Superstars
> 
> :lol
> 
> - Vic


Good lord, HHH should hire MIB to erase this photo from existence and people's memory.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

This one has been around for years. Always cracks me up. Was this from a TV angle or something?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^^^Funny how Ziggler has an even smaller moveset than Cena.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That spinning one at 0:20. :lol :rko2


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kidd is such a legend.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone have a gif of Lana mocking Show and Henry (Smackdown 17.10.2014)? That was funny as fuck and it wasn't posted here irrc.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor Morrison.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:hunter *"Vince they're saying we're not doing enough to promote minority talent"*

:vince5 *"Don't worry, I got an idea!"*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:maury


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Came across this one:










Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Chris Hero, Jimmy Jacobs and Rob Naylor in FCW.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Came across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, a 21st century version of


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess this can go here, too:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Jerry the king lawler wrestling jason.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5jo6QowRU0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB__cgOhLRw
The Big Boss Man vs Freddy Krueger [Im not shitting you]..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3VPkbkKeg4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Posted this months ago, but it's even more appropriate now.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^???


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Keyblade said:


>


:lmao

So thats what Randy's been doing after he got hurt on Raw


----------



## Craighawley215 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sasquatch Sausages said:


>


I feel like, the more people joke about it, the more likely that it will happen. And then millions of fans will be butthurt. And then I shall laugh. So hard.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Craighawley215 said:


> I feel like, the more people joke about it, the more likely that it will happen. And then millions of fans will be butthurt. And then I shall laugh. So hard.


I love Punk, but i would absolutely piss myself laughing, i'd have to be picked up off the floor lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


>


thats one of the funniest damn things i ever seen lmaoooo


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Triple H botching lines, owning Vince, Bret Hart etc





Fans: Rocky! Rocky! Rocky!
JR: Fans chanting for the Rock, rattlesnake :jr*


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Not funny, but just awesome to watch some old videos. 










3:23


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


"Have you ever been so mad that you beat a bitch with another bitch?"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sixth said:


>


This deserves like 50x rep :lol


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Was on the Survivor Series 2013 Wikipedia page and someone did a massive edit job :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

> > I was only 12 years old when I devoted myself to the cenation
> 
> >I had all the action figures and dvds watched every match and thought about cena every day
> 
> ...


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Frico said:


> Was on the Survivor Series 2013 Wikipedia page and someone did a massive edit job :lmao:lmao:lmao


"2chainz defeat fat/muscular white boy"

:maury


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh so "Juicy Wet Body" i assume is Oron right?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

some oldies




























One of the GOAT moments


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Something has me thinking that this was Lawler's idea.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

What in the blue hell? WHY DIDNT THIS HAPPEN ON RAW?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> What in the blue hell? WHY DIDNT THIS HAPPEN ON RAW?


Because Raw is live and they can't do those lame ass editing tricks.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

via Imgflip Meme Maker








:jordan4








Imagine having the 2014 one


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


LOL dat RKO OUTTA NOWHERE

:rko2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


:lol

I remember seeing this on a botchamania video before, can anyone tell me what wrestler this is or what event it took place at?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Raw Is Jack (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/111173437 Greatest. Botchamania. Endings. EVER.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> :lol
> 
> I remember seeing this on a botchamania video before, can anyone tell me what wrestler this is or what event it took place at?


It's Satoshi Kojima chopping Big Daddy Yum Yum. NJPW The New Beginning in Hiroshima.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> http://vimeo.com/111173437 Greatest. Botchamania. Endings. EVER.


The Mega Man X and Jason things had me laughing so hard.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> :lol
> 
> I remember seeing this on a botchamania video before, can anyone tell me what wrestler this is or what event it took place at?


that's Byron "big daddy yum yum" Wilcott

seen him at some nwa wrestling events


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Ending


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Botchamania just seems to get better and better

DAT British humour, you just can't beat it.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Some people are easily fooled lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What the Kofi beating Lesnar who writes this shit? lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Raw Is Jack (Nov 8, 2014)

0:00-0:02 Need I say more?


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## haizyhgh (Nov 10, 2014)

Just like to watch anime, be of interest not?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wyatt table fail :maury


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

haizyhgh said:


> Just like to watch anime, be of interest not?


We have an Anime discussion thread, if that's what you're looking for
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/681769-anime-discusssion-thread.html


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Holy Jesus Shit the Cena thing in Botchamania was glorious.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

TheChoppingMachine said:


> It's Satoshi Kojima chopping Big Daddy Yum Yum. NJPW The New Beginning in Hiroshima.





HiddenFlaw said:


> that's Byron "big daddy yum yum" Wilcott
> 
> seen him at some nwa wrestling events


Thank you guys, with both your help I was able to find the botchamania I this was in:






The fun begins at the 3:10 mark, ****ing hilarious overselling and that music is so fitting :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Wyatt table fail :maury



Ouch, inb4 wyatt is fat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

nicfanz87 said:


>


:lmao

Everyone wants to touch Randy


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531484039702929408


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

nicfanz87 said:


>


:maury Randy orton thinks he's slick.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ Edit thread title to Creepy Wrestling Pics after that one.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> ^^^ Edit thread title to Creepy Wrestling Pics after that one.


You should make that your new avatar to continue the pattern of your previous avatars. :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Even i can tell that is Ambrose.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Even i can tell that is Ambrose.


Thought it looked a lot like him but he looks *a lot* taller than the other kids so thought it might be a taller guy. Also it's in black and white so thought it could be an older wrestler.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ambrose looks like he hit puberty waaay too early


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

HE'S FAT


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Noble Mercury said:


>


:vince3 CROWD THINKS DAMIEN MIZDOW IS FUNNY? THROW HORNSWOGGLE IN THE MIX ILL SHOW THEM WHATS FUNNY. YOU ARE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO THINK FOR YOUSELVES DAMMMIT


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


:lol


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bray > WWE


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

nicfanz87 said:


>


:yum:

What i want for Christmas

:cheer


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

"38 year old man sees boob for the first time"

:lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

It would be funny if every lad made this face while reading page 3 at the tube station :lmao


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> "38 year old man sees boob for the first time"
> 
> :lol



He's clearly not even on page 3 as well :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Larfleeze said:


> He's clearly not even on page 3 as well :lol


Or even better

"38 year old man discovers wrestling is fake"


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Cena reading The Sun might be my fave pic this week lol 

But we all know we want this pic to be Ambrose lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


For anyone wondering what the page says, there's an article saying Nikki Bella is pregnant.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah the dancing gif of Triple H has been posted by several others it doesnt need to really be REPOSTED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the joke, lel.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..*When you wake up the next morning after banging a hot chick and you realise it wasn't a dream......*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bork Bunny.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol that Buff Bagwell convo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Bork Bunny.


SOON.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's not really Swagger's jacket, right? He's wearing someone else's jacket for the lolz?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maelstrom21 said:


> That's not really Swagger's jacket, right? He's wearing someone else's jacket for the lolz?


:lol no clue, probably not his, like you said, probably just wearing it for the lulz. The pic was probably while travelling with the crew. 










this gif is just :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532011199588601856


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:maury

Jfc, Swag.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO @ Thwags ... i wish he was allowed to just be on tv. I don't know what the fuck he has done, i genuinely don't. I had hope when they tore the Risev feud from him so fucking unceremoniously ... but now I am just so behind Thwags it's untrue. I might become a mark because his appearances are few and far between. It's a shame, he has an over gimmick, he's a damn good wrestler and he seems to have tightened up, only Barrett injured this year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Couldnt take a picture but I'm waiting for my bus and i swear to god the white skin version of aj lee is standing right beside me holy shit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Superkick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532011199588601856


Yo, the movement is fucking real :fact.

:lel WWE. but yeah, a pic would be sus on your part. :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I also posted about how i saw the indian version of seth rollins at walmart months back.. but yeah no picture. sorry peeps


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> I also posted about how i saw the indian version of seth rollins at walmart months back.. but yeah no picture. sorry peeps


:lel ni**a same here :maury

about 2 of them, it's fucking weird.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## KumikoKurosu (Nov 12, 2014)

nice thread, and also nice Funny Wrestling pictures IV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


I died.
:westbrook5


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah the dancing gif of Triple H has been posted by several others it doesnt need to really be REPOSTED


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Cena went on to visit Dundee


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PMSL ... Good troll work mate


----------



## BetterThanPerfect (Nov 12, 2014)

Taking over the Raw section.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>



No one on the corner has swagga like Swagger


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


That was beautiful :,)


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

This is from Paris live show, Zeb Colter is doing a promo and swagger is laughing his ass off behind him because nobody understands him hahaha


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

THE BRYBACK


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> This is from Paris live show, Zeb Colter is doing a promo and swagger is laughing his ass off behind him because nobody understands him hahaha


:lmao That's fucking classic.

Also :lel Swagger no selling Rollins.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alex said:


>


First time he's got a reaction in months


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta love the UK.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Henry's face in this pic had me LOLing, sorry.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Henry's face in this pic had me LOLing, sorry.


That happened at Summerslam? 


:cornette


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> That happened at Summerslam?
> 
> 
> :cornette


Think that same Summer Slam had Khali vs HHH for the WWE championship...

*KHALI VS HHH FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP* :lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Think that same Summer Slam had Khali vs HHH for the WWE championship...
> 
> *KHALI VS HHH FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP* :lel


Really happy I wasn't watching during that time. Say what you will about the current product, but at least Khali isn't competing for World titles.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>


lol wtf :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Think that same Summer Slam had Khali vs HHH for the WWE championship...
> 
> *KHALI VS HHH FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP* :lel


At least that PPV had a WWE Title match. It's been so long since I've seen one of those that I've forgotten what they look like


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


this is the WWE/WCW funny wrestling pictures thread. Who cares about some indy shit that only indy geeks understand?


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Keep that indy garbage out of this fucking section.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Alex said:


>


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Buryer said:


> Keep that indy garbage out of this fucking section.



what a mark


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

we don't care about your indy shit. keep that high school gym shit out of this thread.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The Buryer said:


> Keep that indy garbage out of this fucking section.





Kloppo said:


> we don't care about your indy shit. keep that high school gym shit out of this thread.


No


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

what the fuck is so funny about that midget doing a roll up you geek?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kloppo said:


> what the fuck is so funny about that midget doing a roll up you geek?


your trying too hard


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Kloppo said:


> what the fuck is so funny about that midget doing a roll up you geek?


Probably the 5 empty chairs and a fat guy with a handy-cam. This is what Indy geeks masturbate to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The Buryer said:


> Probably the 5 empty chairs and a fat guy with a handy-cam. This is what Indy geeks masturbate to.


I'm not an Indy geek, I don't even watch Indy shows. I just posted that gif as a response to you two.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

I know you are trolling so.... Sons of Anarchy is fucking lame brotha.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


LOL new Miz Girl i think


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I red repped Kloppo for getting all hot in this thread, so he went and found a random post of mine to red rep me back. What a lame douche bag.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


I applaud you sir!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^dats super creepy


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Someone should make a 'now kiss' meme with AJ playing with Punk and Lita dolls.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


:maury

The Queen putting Cole in his place


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


Did she actually say that?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Queen putting Cole in his place


Em yes Stephanie knows what we all want to fucking say to Michael Cole every fucking monday and friday night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying to contact my boyfriend to see if he managed to get a video of this moment tonight in the main event ... But Jericho and Ambrose played air guitar lol, found a pic on twitter.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> ^dats super creepy


Not any creepier than the fact that AJ is married to her idols ex boyfriend.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)




----------



## kushalkto (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Trying to contact my boyfriend to see if he managed to get a video of this moment tonight in the main event ... But Jericho and Ambrose played air guitar lol, found a pic on twitter.


If I was your boyfriend you'd already have it 

:kermit

#ButThatSNoneOfMyBusiness #ThisCouldBeUsButYouPlaying


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho

Air guitar masters! #newrockerz @DeanWatterson: Great to see @IAmJericho & @TheDeanAmbrose rockin out in #WWEGlasgow


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Leave it to Jericho, to come up with a lame ass attempt at humor, tweet it and then call it "trolling". How old is he? 42? Tragic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Buryer said:


> Leave it to Jericho, to come up with a lame ass attempt at humor, tweet it and then call it "trolling". How old is he? 42? Tragic.


But Jericho invented trolling


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> If I was your boyfriend you'd already have it
> 
> :kermit
> 
> #ButThatSNoneOfMyBusiness #ThisCouldBeUsButYouPlaying


Hahahahaha, he didn't take a video of it, he's silly lol.

And Jericho is hinting (like he did with Paige) on twitter that he's going to have Ambrose on the podcast ... oh man that would be amazing.


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat shirt :lmao


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

in the mood to make some meme's


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

GitRekt said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Funny thing is, there was a christmas tree sculpture in place Vendome in Paris in October, and it was very related to Seth


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Damn that's nightmare inducing like


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


why can't they do this kind of stuff on Raw? :cousins


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The IWC will shit on it anyway. XD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup. There's no way of pleasing the IWC. fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry if already posted.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Lollian garcia is perfect for Uncle Zeb given their age.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Who doesn't? :yum: :yum:



Mugging of Cena said:


>


I wonder if he will mark the fuck out on Monday with Grumpy cat on the show.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


they're drinking grey goose :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Rusev is the most lucky person ever.


EVER.


----------



## kushalkto (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> NastyYaffa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If Kidd is not involved in the grumpy cat segment, we riot.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait there is a grumpy cat segment?

Fuck this company..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyson Kidd loves cats ... fact. 

Been really impressed with how Kidd has taken the opportunity he has been given by the horns and is just owning it now. He's getting time to show just how talented he is and i'm happy for him the mid card needs his talent.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dilan Omer said:


> Wait there is a grumpy cat segment?
> 
> Fuck this company..


As long as it stays backstage im fine with it as they did for years, but if it turns into another fuckfest like with those two cougars smacking bottles on their ass.
I'm gonna write my displeasures on the internet!

:trips2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why the Diva's over on NXT are better than the plastic big tits in the main roster:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Dilan Omer said:


> Wait there is a grumpy cat segment?
> 
> Fuck this company..


Why is everybody complaining about Grumpy? we already had freaking flo rida, you can´t go lower than that.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


This is really weird and surprising when you think about it. AJ idolized Lita who was dating Punk...and now a fully grown up AJ is married to the ex of the woman she idolized. Irony abounds.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SolarKhan said:


> This is really weird and surprising when you think about it. AJ idolized Lita who was dating Punk...and now a fully grown up AJ is married to the ex of the woman she idolized. Irony abounds.



Also karma for Lita, it seems as though she got Matt Hardy'd by Punk for Aj also.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Also karma for Lita, it seems as though she got Matt Hardy'd by Punk for Aj also.


Why does it matter so much what they do in their private lives?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why does it matter so much what they do in their private lives?


It doesn't but we're on a Wrestling message board, discussing wrestlers and their relationship matters are bound to crop up from time to time.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ HAHAHAHAHA WTF :lmao


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Half of the IWC​


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Just watching ONS 06, she is Charlotte, right?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Just watching ONS 06, she is Charlotte, right?


A truly valuable internet skill, click here to see the wiki entry
And these websites will help you achieve it.
http://www.picresize.com/
http://www.cutmypic.com/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Buryer said:


> I amazing how TNA managed to get it right, but not WWE.


To be fair, the '06 and '07 models aren't too bad. It's funny how those two models are at least different, but when you compare the '12 and '13 models, they're essentially the same minus the skin color. Shows you how lazy Yuke's has gotten in recent years.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>




W T F mate?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dorians said:


> ^ Roman Reigns is not handsome at all.


she begs to differ pretty sure she got pregnant here:reigns


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Dorians said:


> he looks better with long hair,,but without them his nothing special.and he have horrible gap teeth


He gets a significantly bigger female pop than Orton does these days


----------



## kushalkto (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Bigg Hoss said:


>


Too funny!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Post-Wrestlemania 29 dark match tag team


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

ChrisK said:


> W T F mate?


Just La Parka being La Parka.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Punk's old tweet lol


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Punk's old tweet lol


Someone please tweet this to him lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The 'E needs to hire this man back.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

W.T.F


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534078408658284544


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

sorry if already posted


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> Post-Wrestlemania 29 dark match tag team


*Still as funny as when you could do a similar thing on Smackdown 2 

*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE managed to fuck up their character models in next gen;



Spoiler: horrible models












Xbox 360









Xbox One



:trips7

This would be hilarious, if it weren't so bad. How can you manage to design a character so well in the last gen and reduce them to a shitty, badly pixelated caw looking motherfucker next gen? 

Just makes me think of the Booker T character designs in TNA as compared to WWE games. Smfh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Mojo=Greatness said:


> sorry if already posted


Is that Al Snow?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Is that Al Snow?


Yup










I'm pretty sure he'll get midlife crisis tattoos soon also like Bob Holly & Jericho.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Noble Mercury said:


> Benoit's and Angle's waifu


What anime is this from?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ Lil Jimmy is in 2k15 :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Justice served.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> Justice served.


So CM Punk is a secret Jedi?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris was on the talking dead? 

:mark:


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Snow has reached his physical peak 30 years after it was needed, brother.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Jericholic27 said:


>


haha badass!


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> What anime is this from?


angle beats episode 10

don't watch it
you will cry


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

when someone is using google on my computer and he start typing


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Don and tony think this is funny???


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

sizor said:


> when someone is using google on my computer and he start typing


I know this feeling too well.

I was watching a WWE 2K15 livestream and well, this was the chat...


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

If anyone has that higher quality, Kofi a new day gif, could they repost it?

Cheers.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foot stank.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This had to happen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534512668154294272


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Man if the Bunny is really Darren Young... fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not so much funny as it is adorable.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Is this 2009? Does Vince still have a secret fetish for random ass celebrities?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Insert sexy/funny meme here.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Insert sexy/funny meme here.



No. You do it and we'll all laugh.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


:vince4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


Holy f....


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


Hes like a giant pogo stick!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late



Holy Shit......


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


:what :heston


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

double post


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that cena face


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury we need that Cena face as a smiley


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I'm really glad I'm not the only one that thought his face was hilarious.:lel


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

skarvika said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only one that thought his face was hilarious.:lel


They forgot to turn Cena-Bot on i think


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If I saw Steph bending over in that dress after what we saw the first time she wore it, I might have a similar expression.
:heston


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy crap, that Khali gif. I feel _bad_ now. At his size I just assumed he could never move.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Looks like Vince signed Khali 10 years too late


His face at the end makes it seem like that was the exact moment his knees first gave out.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

DGenerationMC said:


>


This is how things should be. The WWE title can only be held by those who are worthy, like Thor's hammer. Ironically Punk is now writing a Thor comic for Marvel.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lol


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Keyblade said:


>


Well time to add Dance-tista to the books.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Jericholic27 said:


>



Needs a RKO outta nowhere


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL @ Punk :lmao


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like Val Venus.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NaXmmQ6aCM


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Shots fired!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO, classic heelbook.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Rodgers said:


>


Bryan is about one step away from moving to Brooklyn to live with Lena Dunham with that outfit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


LOL so much potential.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Steph just doing what some of the WF members here have wanted to for years:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Steph just doing what some of the WF members here have wanted to for years:


Brock did it better


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Strange to see him with a trimmed beard and smiling:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope Vince doesn't see that, for sure he'll have Rowan come out as the Berzerker pt.2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Lucha Underground showing how its done on how to use little people:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Putting this in a spoiler tag for those that haven't seen PWGs Untitled II but plan on watching it. 



Spoiler



Rip Biff


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really don't think it's a legitimate injury. Honestly, I can see him returning at SurSer and turning heel. Turning his back on Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I really don't think it's a legitimate injury. Honestly, I can see him returning at SurSer and turning heel. Turning his back on Cena.


Imagine waking up to THAT every morning


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Post-Wrestlemania 31 RAW segment:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

made very drunkenly last night for a friend,


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

WORLD WILDLIFE ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

These guys have become incredibly amusing talkers.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Kloppo said:


> what the fuck is so funny about that midget doing a roll up you geek?


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Again with someone who uses a wrestling forum calling another user a geek....just fpalm


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Pleeeassse make that smaller so it can become my new gif!!! :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This never gets old :lmao


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

skarvika said:


>


not trying to be rude but are these supposed to be funny? Whats the joke?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> BTk2zF9gM5U
> 
> This never gets old :lmao


"Referee Earl Hebner is always in my ass"
"Look at the confident expression on my ass"
"The most important thing to a tag team is my ass"
"Booker T is an idiot, it's not the Rock Bottom, it's my ass!"
"He's only got one thing on his mind and it's my ass"

I got the whole thing memorized like a normal song at this point. :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


Yep, fake tit bashing made my whole night. she didn't have to stand there and say Nikki your fake tits are ridiculous ... she just showed us. I loved when she was bouncing brie's head off the turnbuckles and then she bounced it off the fake tits ... I think i might love AJ for life after that. 

and for the PG haters, my niece loves AJ but she's five and she won't be seeing that, it's not PG lol, and it was funny as fuck. AJ is a woman's woman, just wish they would book her as a woman at times.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Yep, fake tit bashing made my whole night. she didn't have to stand there and say Nikki your fake tits are ridiculous ... she just showed us. I loved when she was bouncing brie's head off the turnbuckles and then she bounced it off the fake tits ... I think i might love AJ for life after that.
> 
> and for the PG haters, my niece loves AJ but she's five and she won't be seeing that, it's not PG lol, and it was funny as fuck. AJ is a woman's woman, just wish they would book her as a woman at times.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Jmacz said:


>


is it weird that the Shields and the Wyatts swapped around kinda work well?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Even though they are clearly worked shots, I'd still hate to be getting tagged by prime-Vader in the ribs/stomach and face, even worked it looks like it hurts like hell.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


>


PWG <3


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Hahahahahahah....joes gonnnaaaaaaaa hug u!!!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Why John Cena Is The Worst Leader In History:*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ They got REKT.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Cena forgetting his muffins in the oven


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not funny, but cool photo


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

ITS TIHME!










MORE VAHDAH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Looking at the crowd I assume this must have been from Hulk Hogan's time in TNA.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Video Description: Goldberg prepared to bury evil writer Vince Russo in an unknown location in the middle of the desert, when Bret Hart pulls up in a Hertz rental car to put on a Grammy-winning performance in order to swerve Billy*


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone else remember this as well??? fpalm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DObjKiF4tz4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Goosebumps
I want that theme for my ringtone!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> :LOL


Her facials are fucking amazing


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Her facials are fucking amazing


You'd know, alright.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Necramonium said:


>


Shame there isn't a fucking awesome gif thread.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> My goodness











_Not sure if Bill Goldberg or Lou Ferrigno.
_
- Vic


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I guess he was right :lol










well. . . 











EDIT:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BornBad said:


>


The difference is that Ric Flair isn't on RAW every week, Hogan doesn't "own" WWE, Mick Foley and Sting aren't world heavyweight champions


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


>


finally someone was happy...stinger has arrive:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ was kissing everyone a few years back, might as well add Brie to that list. :lol


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


easily the best thing about the wwe diva division is that we are able to make funny enternces on the video game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536923302120652800
Damn Paige, you're blowing my mind. She is freaking awesome, why the kiss were not between her and AJ? I think she wouldn't mind and maybe even she likes it:yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Eat The Witch said:


>


Alright that's too real lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Great/funny reaction to stings debut. Total spazz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N516x2izZFs


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*THE SPIRIT OF THE WARRYAH WILL LIVE FOREVERRRRRRRR!*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

RAVEN said:


>


Burst out laughing at this tyvm. :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:ambrose3 *"So John..."*

:cena3 *"Yes Dean?"*

:ambrose3 *"I've been asked to do one of these fake a wish....sorry.... "make a wish" things.......... what exactly do I need to do/say to these little fucks?"*

:cena3 *"Well Dean.... you just show up with a big smile on your face and do your very best to make the kids happy"*








:ambrose2 *"...Hmmmmmm.........ok"*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat sell 









:jordan4 :cousins ut


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lol amazing 

would be 10/10 if it was henry instead of rusev :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Those Paige and Summer tweets :cool2:yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit Styles actually tweeted this :lmao


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL JBL and Lawler's reaction are pretty much how the entire IWC reacted to the fucking Anon GM being back


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


>


:Jordan


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> LOL JBL and Lawler's reaction are pretty much how the entire IWC reacted to the fucking Anon GM being back


This is why I will always love JBL he is soooo over the top, it amuses me. I love how he and Michael Cole play it on the desk, it would be cool if it was just them, but they need someone to actually call the damn matches. 

I mean that's how i learned what moves were called n shit when i was watching it as a kid, so would be nice.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That upside down Sheamus picture actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> LOL JBL and Lawler's reaction are pretty much how the entire IWC reacted to the fucking Anon GM being back


JBL is the goat for me for that reaction and that reaction alone if anything else, was the exact way I felt in that moment when I realized what was going on.



p862011 said:


> Ass


Dat referee's eyes :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> JBL is the goat for me for that reaction and that reaction alone if anything else, was the exact way I felt in that moment when I realized what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat referee's eyes :lol


God don't say now the Anon GM is back we'll get unbearable heel Cole


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> God don't say now the Anon GM is back we'll get unbearable heel Cole


If things go the way I think they are going..........


_Then I am afraid I will have some bad news!_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


>


anyone see the last ep of south park when they had a ******* in the audience wearing a what? shirt lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

How funny would it be if Edge came back on monday for the sole purpose of kicking the shit out of a computer? It would be hilarious. The you've got mail thing sounds Cole stands up to talk and then "You think you know me, you think you know me" hits and he marches to the ring grabs the computer and kicks the shit out of it, just for us lol. 

please arrange this shit ... please. I could see Seth Rollins doing it though too lol, curb stomp to the computer lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## tornado21 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic said:


>





Phaedra said:


> How funny would it be if Edge came back on monday for the sole purpose of kicking the shit out of a computer? It would be hilarious. The you've got mail thing sounds Cole stands up to talk and then "You think you know me, you think you know me" hits and he marches to the ring grabs the computer and kicks the shit out of it, just for us lol.


Would dig this. :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's an interesting motion she's making with her hand, while her mouth happens to be open. :lol


----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

New jacks pimpin'


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Keakone (Nov 14, 2014)

wut opcorn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Should be Ziggler's new gimmick.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wagg, that is unacceptable.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Wagg, that is unacceptable.


Oh man ... I really did love that lol. seems like every interview I hear with a wrestler from the WWE lists Cesaro as a friend. Ambrose says he calls him the Transporter and not just cause he looks like Jason Statham but because he drives like a man possessed and can get you 300 miles in 2 and half hours lol, Rollins was saying on talk is jericho that Cesaro is a friend too, I just think he's one of these guys that it's hard not to like. 

but yeah i fucking love these gifs


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy shit, that essay is absolute gold. That guy nailed it :clap


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Can someone get me a gif of Summerslam 07 where Regal is dancing with Cryme Tyme? I found on but it has that stupid make gifs logo on it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Can someone get me a gif of Summerslam 07 where Regal is dancing with Cryme Tyme? I found on but it has that stupid make gifs logo on it.


Found this


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That essay was pure fucking gold. Whoever wrote it, he da REAL MVP!

The best part is reading it in Stone Cold's voice.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That essay was amazing, I hope there's more of those with different wrestlers. A Scott Steiner one would be godly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


:clap

Whoever wrote that deserves a goddam Slammy for making me hear Austin's voice as i read that


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That essay was awesome, specially reading it in Austin's voice. :lmao

Here's the fine work of WWE's youtube page:



>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Quite appropriate, don't ya think?

Makes me chuckle.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

John morrison as kasey jones. In super pwer beat down vid.
Casey jones vs kick ass.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkMxa64H0xY


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

They look like drug cartel members


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> They look like drug cartel members


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

ЕС3


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> They look like drug cartel members


Cesaro LOL.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cesaro bama


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538068948278083584
:Jordan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Helter Skelter said:


> :Jordan


NGL, I still wish I got the joke. My eyesight is really bad and I can't identify the figure who has been mauled on the ground. Are they all ryback figures? confused and feel like a complete idiot. :$


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> NGL, I still wish I got the joke. My eyesight is really bad and I can't identify the figure who has been mauled on the ground. Are they all ryback figures? confused and feel like a complete idiot. :$


It's a bunch of Ryback figures, and CM Punk is on the floor haha.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

oh damnnnn. that's fucked up. :lmao

i'm a punk fan and i just listened to the podcast, but even i gotta laugh at that one.


at least he dropped him on the table this time. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LOLLOLLOLLOLLOL


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Fantastic comeback


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Even missed the table. :ti

Big GOAT!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WTF? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao that mini Ryback right above Punk. Guy is hilarious, he'd cut the best promo this year if he was given an open mic on one Raw. He's hilarious on commentary and twitter.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

admiremyclone said:


> It's a bunch of Ryback figures, and CM Punk is on the floor haha.


My shit eyesight couldn't make Punk out ... fuck man, that guy has a death wish, it'll be gone by the end of the night lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


EPIC


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1ZtyjWQpRNKru9khvH

8:40


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1ZtyjWQpRNKru9khvH
> 
> 8:40


GOLD


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Eat The Witch said:


>


Underdog put that on a t shirt!:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

unk3 CAN I BEAT CENA CLEAN IN MY HOME TOWN FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP?

:vince$ YES YOU CAN

unk3 CAN I HAVE A 434 DAYS REIGN?

:vince$ OF COURSE, YOU'RE LIKE A SON TO ME

unk3 CAN I HAVE CULT OF PERSONALITY AS THEME SONG?

:vince$ HELL YEAH

unk3 CAN I GET A MMA SHORT?

:ambrose2 NOPE

unk4 Okay... 

:brock4

unk

:brock4

:trips4

unk2 COLT GET THE PODCAST




:vince4


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


:done :done :done


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

King Gimp said:


>


I heard on the podcast that Punk shit himself, couldn't seem to find the video though. Is this it? aha if it is have you got a link to the vid?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ambrosity said:


> I heard on the podcast that Punk shit himself, couldn't seem to find the video though. Is this it? aha if it is have you got a link to the vid?







There we go.

I can't pin point anything about Punk shitting himself in this video.
That being said, don't know if he was selling, but Punk looked pretty frustrated after the pin on Ambrose.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


PLZ don't slay me :sodone


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

That video :duck


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538381646106341376


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:ambrose4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> :ambrose4


There are no words for this gif

:bearer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD..I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD....I'M A DUMB FUUUUCK"*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

(sorry)GOAT Hardy gif


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Dat Backlund gif :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Best part was they cut to Triple H laughing his head off


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that fucking video


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER, WHEN THE INTELLECTUAL SAVIOR OF THE MASSES RUNS WILD ON YOU!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:ti


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538555053770948608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538565049347231744


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

kendoo said:


>


da fuq are you doing backlund? :booklel


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Your Alexa avatar went so well with the picture :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

-


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538381646106341376


Was probably the highlight of Colts life thinking anyone in the WWE gave 2 shits about him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Was probably the highlight of Colts life thinking anyone in the WWE gave 2 shits about him.


They signed him and his podcast has gained a lot of traction with media outlets :draper2 I don't think Colt will be losing sleep that the WWE don't like him or wont bring him back, he makes a fine living


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Sagat said:


>


LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## 6ARIQ (Aug 27, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Was probably the highlight of Colts life thinking anyone in the WWE gave 2 shits about him.


from wrestling observer... 



> WWE officials are also extremely unhappy with Cabana. Cabana, who was being courted by the organization for an announcing role as recently as last year. He is said to now be on their “s–tlist.”


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Nightrow said:


>


Best in the World since '93


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

not really funny but an awesome gif










Dat sell


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

cactus_jack22 said:


>


I love the story of the Big Show/Khali fight in Jericho's latest book.

Basically the Big Show was pissed at Khali because he kept stealing Show's "Hush the crowd and slap the chest" spot. After enough times, Show snapped and told him he was the shits and Khali's response was "You're the shits too, Bro" which Jericho thought was the funniest comeback ever. So they started slugging it out and Big Show tripped over some bags, Khali landed on top of him and it was broken up.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6ARIQ said:


> from wrestling observer...


Dirtsheets though...sure this could be the one report in every 100 thats actually true...but not likely. More likely the WWE dont give a rats ass about the guy.



Stinger Fan said:


> They signed him and his podcast has gained a lot of traction with media outlets :draper2 I don't think Colt will be losing sleep that the WWE don't like him or wont bring him back, he makes a fine living


They signed him and used him as a jobber, if he wasn't the guy who's podcast CM Punk went on too have his 2 hour long cry most people would have zero idea who he is. Whats he ever done that compares to him thinking WWE were bitter enough to remove his 2 jobber matches from the network?


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

kendoo said:


> Dat sell


ZIGGLER!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Titty master :ambrose


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Guyz I know this isn't the topic but I really need this information, how do you call those big forearm strikes misawa uses? I know they have a specific name but can't remember it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> I love the story of the Big Show/Khali fight in Jericho's latest book.
> 
> Basically the Big Show was pissed at Khali because he kept stealing Show's "Hush the crowd and slap the chest" spot. After enough times, Show snapped and told him he was the shits and Khali's response was "You're the shits too, Bro" which Jericho thought was the funniest comeback ever. So they started slugging it out and Big Show tripped over some bags, Khali landed on top of him and it was broken up.


I'm fucking crying picturing all that. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538798853986586624

Oh goddamn it Superkick. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Konnan arrested :lmao



Jarsy1 said:


> Titty master :ambrose


Tumblr, why. :no:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Superkick said:


>


:ti :maury


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige looks cute even with the beard on, why the hell Bryan didn't put her in a match past week?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This fucking gif is a perfection - Seth and Luke rapping and creepy Punk in the background.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sagat said:


> This fucking gif is a perfection - Seth and Luke rapping and creepy Punk in the background.


This has inspired my bored ass mind to go and find this interaction, it was pretty fucking awesome. and then i'm going to watch the full feud unfold, soooooo much fun.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Took place when he was in TNA but it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Paige looks cute even with the beard on, why the hell Bryan didn't put her in a match past week?


Even with a beard. Paige you still never cease to blow
my mind. And utterly steal my heart. And soothe my soul.:zayn3


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Paige looks cute even with the beard on, why the hell Bryan didn't put her in a match past week?


wait...do you really think Bryan booked the Raw?


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Titty master :ambrose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> wait...do you really think Bryan booked the Raw?


Whoever booked RAW/SD/ME/Superstars, they had 4 freaking shows a week, 5 minutes of her wouldn't kill anyone.


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CD Player said:


>


:maury

Bless Randy, he at least tried to attempt it twice


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn, sure isn't any 'selling' needed on this kick


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Dirtsheets though...sure this could be the one report in every 100 thats actually true...but not likely. More likely the WWE dont give a rats ass about the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> They signed him and used him as a jobber, if he wasn't the guy who's podcast CM Punk went on too have his 2 hour long cry most people would have zero idea who he is. *Whats he ever done that compares to him thinking WWE were bitter enough to remove his 2 jobber matches from the network?*


Yeah, that was a joke.

:heyman6


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ looks like a man running in that gif :uhoh


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bo Wyatt said:


> wait...do you really think Bryan booked the Raw?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>


BROCK MODE!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes i know the picture quality is shitty as hell.

Jessie the body ventura on small wonder.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ The godawful picture quality is funnier than the picture. 
It looks like a horrible attempt at photoshop (or MS Paint) humor where someone tried to P/S spaghetti onto Ventura's head then used Paint's spray paint tool to add the whipped cream.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


>












Those extreme feminine mannerisms with his hardcore entrance music were... awkward... to say the least :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^ The godawful picture quality is funnier than the picture.
> It looks like a horrible attempt at photoshop (or MS Paint) humor where someone tried to P/S spaghetti onto Ventura's head then used Paint's spray paint tool to add the whipped cream.


No. Its actually real. Heres the full episode.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_y2yQdfKPI


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*The funniest Cm Punk pic you'll see today*










Lmao


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: The funniest Cm Punk pic you'll see today*



TheBOAT said:


> Lmao


LOL :faint: IM DEAD 


Incoming dirtsheets report: CM Punk has heat with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Which part is funny?

The part where he said something happened.
Or the part where the picture is what he said happened.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: The funniest Cm Punk pic you'll see today*

What the fuck is wrong with Ryback's face there (is that him?) at the bottom right? Looks like his face is caved in.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The funniest Cm Punk pic you'll see today*



TheBOAT said:


> Lmao




Ha! this is actually kinda funny


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

mgman said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Ryback's face there (is that him?) at the bottom right? Looks like his face is caved in.


lmao, that is creepy!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The funniest Cm Punk pic you'll see today*

*That pic is funny?*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho invented the ceiling mirror selfie.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Photo from someone on twitter, look at the Brodus Clay poster and the text under it, "Wrestling Legend" ... :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


>


 :maisielol fucking hell that's brutal.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Jericho invented the ceiling mirror selfie.


Jericho invented the 'Something about Mary' hair gel


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


The ironic thing is, that actually looks like Punk now, without the muscles of course.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

some of these :maury


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Interpretive dance Sandow still has me crying laughing. Oh man, I know a lot of people hated it but I fucking loved Sandow coming out as other people. But interpretive dance just kills it even today. That THAT is the LOL moment of the year, no fucking doubt about it. Also when the Bunny first struck. If they'd kept it like that it would have been fine lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Which part is funny?
> 
> The part where he said something happened.
> Or the part where the picture is what he said happened.


Well, obviously the part where it turned out to be Daniel Bryan of all people.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NoyK said:


>


Art right here. :banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/45783773903732736
:jordan4


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I had no idea Matt Hardy posts here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Nash be getting all the bitches.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn dat girl is freaking beautifull


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That girl with Nash is Jonny Depp's fiancee, cannae mind her name though.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fits perfect to the program


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> That girl with Nash is Jonny Depp's fiancee, cannae mind her name though.


Amber Heard. I didn't even realize that was her until I google searched the image. Must be the lipstick or something.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH :harper


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure if I can embed dailymotion, can't figure it out.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2b5nws_mizdow_animals


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Not sure if I can embed dailymotion, can't figure it out.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2b5nws_mizdow_animals


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

THRASHING THROUGH THE SNOW said:


> I had no idea Matt Hardy posts here.


I'd laugh if a big chunk of wrestlers either post here or view the board


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd laugh if a big chunk of wrestlers either post here or view the board


Every wrestler watch this forum


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Every wrestler watch this forum


I'd expect a Zack Ryder or a Justin Gabriel to come here, but certainly not any of the truly top tier guys, they have enough on their schedule to worry about what's happening on online forums, they check a bit of Twitter, bit of Facebook and then it's back to traveling, working out, eating, shopping or working.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt Hardy seems like a very insecure guy who cares a lot about what people think of him. He probably comes on this forum to find some validation.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> ^Nash be getting all the bitches.


Barret looks like a really tall version of cm punk.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

this will not end well


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


>


I remember that night, that went on for so long it just got awkward to watch. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Angle looks pretty weird here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Uso slapped mizes money maker broke.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Angle looks pretty weird here.


Cant tell if that's a joke, but that is Tito Ortiz


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lets hope.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd laugh if a big chunk of wrestlers either post here or view the board


I bet more people go to r/SC it's better there.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jmacz said:


> I bet more people go to r/SC it's better there.


Do people not act like retards there


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Lets hope.


Shall we tell Seth he's gonna get :berried or not?

:maury


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wacka said:


> Cant tell if that's a joke, but that is Tito Ortiz


I thought that was some jobber dressed up as Kurt Angle to mock him


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Shall we tell Seth he's gonna get :berried or not?
> 
> :maury


He's one of HHH's boys, he is safe from here on in, your boy Randy's time is coming to an end.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Funny in an ironic/tragic kind-of-way. 







:cuss::cuss:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Shots fired


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Shots fired


she needs to get back soon lol. :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> she needs to get back soon lol. :clap


What was it? Reup plz?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Possibly the last time we'll ever see his image on WWE tv


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

hahahahaha @ the jannetty tweet


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

anybody here still stream?

This one for you... for when you've had enough :side:


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> anybody here still stream?
> 
> This one for you... for when you've had enough :side:


..This is a good gif to respond to somebody who asks if Network is going to succeed.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:agree::agree:

We need Bubba back in the WWE.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> :agree::agree:
> 
> We need Bubba back in the WWE.


He's Bully Ray, not Bubba.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

WaheemSterling said:


>


Wrestling Legend um why not


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


:jordan5


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hardcore Holly main evented a Royal Rumble? :chrisholly


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> He's Bully Ray, not Bubba.


Buuh Buhhh Duuumbly..



Trifektah said:


> :agree::agree:
> 
> We need Bubba back in the WWE.


And that being said, no.. we don't. Would be just another body on the roster that WWE couldn't write anything for because they are morons.
Sorry.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

"Man Called Sting" performed by Lance Storm. :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> "Man Called Sting" performed by Lance Storm. :lol


Gotta love mr monotone!!!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Hardcore Holly main evented a Royal Rumble? :chrisholly


That wasn't the main event it was Shawn/HHH. But yes Hardcore Holly got a world title match against Brock Lesnar at the 2004 Royal Rumble. It was a squah


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:jordan5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> :jordan5


Plastic attracts plastic.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> That wasn't the main event it was Shawn/HHH. But yes Hardcore Holly got a world title match against Brock Lesnar at the 2004 Royal Rumble. It was a squah


Pretty sure the rumble match was the Main Event.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

... but Cena doesn't have talent to transmit.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539597607333789696


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:Booklel

You could say Kane fell....OUTTA NOWHERE

:cool2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cya Slater.


----------



## islandgirl_808 (Nov 7, 2014)

all these pictures are hilarious


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I love this company already:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Pretty sure the rumble match was the Main Event.


Rumble is main event but default on that show though


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> http://i.gyazo.com/a50f730df382c1a8e13efa872a0afa4b.png[/IMG]
> 
> :jordan5


More personality than the real one!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG Dean haha.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao and the kid's wearing a Cena shirt so you know he's corruptible :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Jaywhy619 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

WWE seriously changed the PPV name to Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs









If they're still trying to rename the new PPV that's replacing Elimination Chamber, Kendo Sticks and Announce Tables seems legit


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^îs this legit?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> ^îs this legit?


Yeah it's on the site. I don't think they're really changing the name of the show though. Looks like a one off thing because they felt like trying a stairs match (FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER IN WWE HISTORY :cole)

I'd expect it to just be a one off and next year will be back to normal.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> WWE seriously changed the PPV name to Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


If someone photoshops the Batista in BLUEtista you win the internetz :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bluetista[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dammit!! I want that for some reason..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


:done


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:tyson


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540674449683402752


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted this or not, but; 










Cesaro with a full head of hair. :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can't remember if I posted this or not, but;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is we should all get Cesaro this for Christmas?


----------



## Jaywhy619 (Jan 2, 2012)

"The Undertaker's historic chairs match against Batista"

I still don't know what a chairs match is


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jaywhy619 said:


> "The Undertaker's historic chairs match against Batista"
> 
> I still don't know what a chairs match is


A match where you can use chairs. But boy that match was historic alright


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:maury

More like Jabroni


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Screw Batista, Screw The Rock, the Funkasaurus landed the big one


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> The only wrestlemania CM Punk would approve


Yeah of course HHH refusing to put CM Punk over, COLT GET THE PODCAST


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


This is absolute bullshit. I listened to Punk on that podcast and there's no way he would work a match with Ryback.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/4FPzmKt.gifv

EDIT: Image doesn't work, click the link.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4FPzmKt.gifv
> 
> EDIT: Image doesn't work, click the link.


He's got IT


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Jaywhy619 said:


> "The Undertaker's historic chairs match against Batista"
> 
> I still don't know what a chairs match is


:lmao out of all the epic Taker/Batista matches


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


That's pretty freaky because I honestly think that's how Cena is going to look when he hits 60.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.kayfabenews.com/great-khali-breaks-silence-cabana-podcast-reveals-gacscht-braughhhh/



> Former WWE Superstar The Great Khali emerged from self-imposed exile this week to break his silence on Colt Cabana’s “Art of Wrestling” podcast about why he grraag nwarhh smuh, and related topics.
> 
> “Prawugh fushna guh,” the seven-foot colossus explained, contrary to speculation that has been rampant on the internet since his abrupt WWE departure.
> 
> ...


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :maury


:LIGHTS ... funny cause truth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


>


He's staring at my soul isn't he?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

I ♥ KEMONITO;42662474 said:


>


the UPS MAN FACE THOUGH:aryalol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

"renee haters"

lol, at ppl who think that announcer is importnat enought to have haters. she only have "fans" that like her looks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:LOL if Sting came out like this*


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

This King Mabel "higher power" segment is killing me. The way Vince says "it's Mo" :lol



Then Viscera smiling in the background when Vince is revealed...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> "renee haters"
> 
> lol, at ppl who think that announcer is importnat enought to have haters. she only have "fans" that like her looks.


She has haters who hate her because of her "relationship" with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


whore


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton vs Table must be the longest running feud in WWE history :maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> "renee haters"
> 
> lol, at ppl who think that announcer is importnat enought to have haters. she only have "fans" that like her looks.


Try tumblr/instagram/twitter. She's got haters, tons of them. :fuckedup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They're probably just those crazy obsessed Ambrose fan girls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> They're probably just those crazy obsessed Ambrose fan girls.


*
Funny how they harass her on Twitter and call her a slut when they're willing to do things to Ambrose that don't exist in most pornos.*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*She wants the Sheeple's Strudel*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/MvJFPmd.jpg
:lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> http://i.imgur.com/MvJFPmd.jpg
> :lol


the 87 slammy was awesome.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Try tumblr/instagram/twitter. She's got haters, tons of them. :fuckedup


yes, yes she does ... seriously fucked up ... SERIOUSLY FUCKED UP little individuals. 

If you want to be able to sleep at night don't check Tumblr ... it would just make you scared that people like that were allowed to walk the fucking streets. 

FAAAARRRRRR too many hormones, they need to either get fucked or go on the pill. 

but yeah, who could hate on Renee ... she's such a wee cutie pie. When I found out there was like a supposed relationship between her and Ambrose, oh man I was giddy cause ... my favourite people were going out, of course I was giddy, I was buying a hat, i was naming their children ... jk lol. Still it made me happy far more accurate description of events lol.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm just afraid Renee catches claps from Ambrose...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

That wasn't funny, it was just noise.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

this is scarier than most creepypastas songs


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister Abigail said:


> That wasn't funny


Wasn't a picture either. I'm just 3edgy5u


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy Orton vs Table must be the longest running feud in WWE history :maury


It's a very personal rivalry Jawn!
:cole

That table came to fight Maggle!!
:jbl

You remember when blah blahblah mumble mumble Sonic Diet Dew Dominos!!!
:lawler



DGenerationMC said:


> MCPunk WM card[/QUOTE]
> You forgot CMPunk defeats AJ Lee by fingerpoke of doom for Diva's title.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Double


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Credits from 1987 Slammy Awards


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *She wants the Sheeple's Strudel*


:lmao knew his theme made em wet.

Rowan DA BOSS


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Credits from 1987 Slammy Awards


The Kaye Fabe thing still gets me everytime


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


>


WHY AM I SEEING THE RESEMBLANCE :wayans


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

One of my favorite gifs during the "muh respeck" era.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arcturus said:


>


U MAD !!!unkout


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Rasslor said:


> One of my favorite gifs during the "muh respeck" era.


You brought me back some horrible memories, thank's god It's over


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey punk dont you know shes got a policy with photos.

J.K!!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

p862011 said:


> U MAD !!!unkout


awwwwww so happy looking , what can I say, i love a happy couple. lol. I'm such an old woman when it comes to stuff like that lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/409331233231892480
Old but kek.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to be a miserable fuck and ensure nobody gets given treats said:


> :lmao


:lmao :clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

that santa wyatt pic


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't forget that it is christmas soon so let's get in the mood..


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

A Merry Chromemas said:


>


And then he grew up...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4FPzmKt.gifv
> 
> EDIT: Image doesn't work, click the link.


:clap Amazing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


>


CM HUNK?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Man Punk broke the internet way better than that Kim Kardashian photoshoot ever could.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> And then he grew up...


:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Man Punk broke the internet way better than that Kim Kardashian photoshoot ever could.


"Break The Internet" must be the most overused expression of 2014


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


>


I'd pay money to see JDF kick Punk's ass


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd pay money to see JDF kick Punk's ass


I think a lot of people would be paying to see that fight.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The end :maury


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

That's some ugly living room they got there


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want happy scary dean ambrose for christmas, and ninja rollins too lol. soooo good.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm dead :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WWE needs to hire this guy: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE is soo dumb.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Seeing that actually made me visit their site to get a Punk shirt, but it's still down.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


From one sexual predator to two others, batista is ero sennin, teaching dean and seth about bestial ish... Batista the sexual sensei book it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know how to imbed Dailymotion videos ... but do yourselves a favour, FUCKING WATCH THIS. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c3inv_interview-december-8th-2014_fun?start=191

it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> *I don't know how to imbed Dailymotion videos* ... but do yourselves a favour, FUCKING WATCH THIS.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c3inv_interview-december-8th-2014_fun
> 
> it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


Here you go 



You just put whatever comes after the "video/" part of the dailymotion URL in between two


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you  this interview is tooooooooo funny.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


:lmao Dean is too wild


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Screenshot taken from this video:






A funny watch (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:done


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I don't know how to imbed Dailymotion videos ... but do yourselves a favour, FUCKING WATCH THIS.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c3inv_interview-december-8th-2014_fun?start=191
> 
> it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


Rofl @ Dean: "Who wants to team up with John Cena?" XD

Watch out for that shovel Dean. XD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Someone report Randy Orton for gimmick infringement.






#KanyonCutterOuttaNowhere


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542126189918187521
The GOATs.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Roman preparing to grab that brass cock ring.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nightrow said:


> Someone report Randy Orton for gimmick infringement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Kanyon.

He is one of my favorite all-time wrestlers. Every segment he was in was pure gold. He was a fantastic worker and was hilarious as shit. He was the only reason I bothered to watch WCW for it's last couple of years.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Very cinematic.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I don't know how to imbed Dailymotion videos ... but do yourselves a favour, FUCKING WATCH THIS.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c3inv_interview-december-8th-2014_fun?start=191
> 
> it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


Interview of the year :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


>


LOL, yeah we laughed at that, say that and then have a nice close up of how he doesn't have it locked in at all and I could probably get out of it lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I don't know how to imbed Dailymotion videos ... but do yourselves a favour, FUCKING WATCH THIS.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c3inv_interview-december-8th-2014_fun?start=191
> 
> it reminds me of a time I was in the head teachers office and this guy I went to school with burst in and started shouting about a guy we went to school with not showing up 'I WANT HIS FUCKING ADDRESS!!' lol. so thanks for the memories and the giggles lol.


He's so wild. This interview made me like him more :lmao

Edit: Sorry for double post


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

found another interview from yesterday. Ambrose was advertising him and cena vs Rollins and Wyatt in a tag match as the main event. I guess WWE changed their plans unk2

5:18 :ambrose


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


I don't know why but I find this fucking hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542361455149207552


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

A Merry Chromemas said:


>


I wish Cena was still the Eminem of wrestling !


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:banderas

lol mizdow :maury


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


>


FCKING GOLD!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> found another interview from yesterday. Ambrose was advertising him and cena vs Rollins and Wyatt in a *6 man tag match* as the main event. I guess WWE changed their plans unk2


A 6 man tag match with 4 men? Interesting.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

superfudge said:


> A 6 man tag match with 4 men? Interesting.


Lil Jimmy & God


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Interview of the year :lmao


Give it. 

To.

Roman Rains.































:vince4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

A video just uploaded by WWE of Adrian Neville going back home when he was in the area, at 2:36 they show a very old picture of a very young Neville and Steen. If you look at them you would never think they would have become as big as they are now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:fact


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Rollins photobombing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## DevilsFavoriteDiva (Dec 5, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


>





Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lol :lol

Why wasn't there a Slammy for Best Stunt Double? Mizdow was a shoe-in dammit :cool2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO LAWLER EVEN HE KNOWS HE HAS ISSUES


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jarsy1 said:


> found another interview from yesterday. Ambrose was advertising him and cena vs Rollins and Wyatt in a tag match as the main event. I guess WWE changed their plans


I'm pretty sure he was talking about the dark main event. It's what they always advertise on local programming.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Bring Back pervert Lawler, he is the GOAT heel


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"..Hey Punk, in the middle of a shoot, but Vince asked me to let you know that you gotta make my cousin look fucking strong man!*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

ABailey115 said:


>


reminds me of the "jerry, i know you like them younger." line she dropped on commentary :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ABailey115 said:


>


:maury

The dirty bastard


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Give 'em to your family for Christmas :cole


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

For anyone who missed it: Botchamania presents Khalimania!

http://vimeo.com/112946063


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KING KLAUS said:


>


"Hailing from Dunkin Donuts, the great state of obesity, Team 3D!" :lol Why have I never seen this before?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I really hope Vince saw this and lost his fucking mind. This is not putting Reigns over strong


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I really hope Vince saw this and lost his fucking mind. This is not putting Reigns over strong


:vince3 "SETH GODDAMMIT, YOU HAVE TO MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONG!"


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

friend who doesn't watch wrestling to name some of the current WWE Superstars


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

HAHA that Seth Green


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Seth Green trolling or the best thing since Summerfest!!!! Go celebrity hosts!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> https://i.imgur.com/LcGHPeg.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/CfuTXMK.png[/IMG
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury

Proof #RKOOuttaNowhere deserved that fucking slammy

:done


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Proof #RKOOuttaNowhere deserved that fucking slammy
> 
> :done


Uh...someone just posted that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Proof #RKOOuttaNowhere deserved that fucking slammy
> 
> :done


best one yet lol. Hope Randy likes this one lol.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury

Sweaty McGee is now how i'll refer to Bo Dallas


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> friend who doesn't watch wrestling to name some of the current WWE Superstars


Your friend is brilliant.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> friend who doesn't watch wrestling to name some of the current WWE Superstars


Brilliant!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:jay


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Your friend is brilliant.


yea thats some george washington carver sh*t


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


LOL.


Arcturus said:


> [/b]


What's up with this picture? Is CM Punk in an Apple store and pissed because someone is taking a picture of him?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he is pissed cause his phone is bend, look at that thing. Thank god i stayed with my Iphone 5S.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

if wwe were scientists this would have been an experiment
I know it's not picture of wrestlers but you all would agree that this is there philosophy along these lines


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :jay


Is this real?

:bearer


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RVD :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This one never fails to deliver:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lana
Rollins Female Companion
Reigns Wife
AJ


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


Summer rae is such an underrated heel. Such a total C-Word!!!:summer
And shes poking the proverbial bear in aj lee.:aj3


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I really enjoy this thread,  a lot of laughs


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Is CM Punk standing on his toes here?


ssppeeddyy said:


>


Rusev actually looks like he would be cool to hang out with. Every time I see him in pictures outside wrestling he looks like he is having fun.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> A video just uploaded by WWE of Adrian Neville going back home when he was in the area, at 2:36 they show a very old picture of a very young Neville and Steen. If you look at them you would never think they would have become as big as they are now.



Newcastle - "*a small working class town*" ... dahell? :dahell


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Rusev and Lana look like such a fun couple. They legit look like awesome people.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hartwich said:


> Newcastle - "*a small working class town*" ... dahell? :dahell


Be happy that they atleast know it's a British city, I was waiting for them to say it's in France or Russia


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Killbane said:


> Is CM Punk standing on his toes here?
> 
> Rusev actually looks like he would be cool to hang out with. Every time I see him in pictures outside wrestling he looks like he is having fun.


Looking at his feet, you can actually say for certain that he's standing on the balls of his feet.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Be happy that they atleast know it's a British city, I was waiting for them to say it's in France or Russia


Its actually Neville who said it. XD
And myeah, Newcastle certainly is not a small working class town as since 2011 it holds over 308,308 people. XD


----------



## obed95 (Mar 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

always hugging the spotlight


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Killbane said:


> Is CM Punk standing on his toes here?


it Looks like that, when i compare it with the other guy left


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crazy ni**a walks into your room armed like this... WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Crazy ni**a walks into your room armed like this... WHAT DO YOU DO?


Taser it and hope for the best


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

all these make Reigns strong meme's are fucking killing me, they are tooooooooo good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> all these make Reigns strong meme's are fucking killing me, they are tooooooooo good.


The one with Ryback made me laugh out loud ferociously, partly because I read it in his voice. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

THRASHING THROUGH THE SNOW said:


> The one with Ryback made me laugh out loud ferociously, partly because I read it in his voice. :lol


I know ... the one above 










can be made better if it involves the phrase, I told her she had to make me look strong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Rusev and Lana look like such a fun couple. They legit look like awesome people.


Too bad they are assholes, at least she doesn't take pics or sign autographs outside WWE events. I get that she made an excuse that is because after that they sold it on internet or there are many falses signatures around the web and someone is making money with that, but still that is a bit too much.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury

The best one yet:clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Finn Balor debuted his paint on NXT Takeover R-evolution:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Finn Balor debuted his paint on NXT Takeover R-evolution:


That isnt funny. Thats just plain awesome!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


New Klique


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> That isnt funny. Thats just plain awesome!!!


Such an awesome look... clearly he will have some dancing gimmick once on Raw. 

This should be his valet:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sixth said:


>


Ok at this point Im convinced that Triple H was doing this when Vince did the podcast


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


Oh my fucking god Hunter just owned Vince. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sixth said:


>


Fucking Gold!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sixth said:


>


:clap the roster has hella ambition, only one holding them is Vince.

NXT was fucking beautiful.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Get him in the drivers seat..NOW!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol if he really believes in what he wrote.
And poor wwe if Triple H is the one who will be in charge after Vince dies.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sixth said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Watch your motherfucking language"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


To be fair, she probably has a box of Michael Hayes' pubes next to that jump rope, whatever that counts for.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> To be fair, she probably has a box of Michael Hayes' pubes next to that jump rope, whatever that counts for.


Pubes or strands of his hair that he refuses to get rid of


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Such an awesome look... clearly he will have some dancing gimmick once on Raw.
> 
> This should be his valet:


FA[ FA[ P FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543269987893657602


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Devitt is so fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Phobos said:


> Devitt is so fucking cringeworthy.


cringe worthy?
More likes "take me devitt do me so hard and fast!!!"
I would love to ride on devitt and scratch his back and bite him while he pound me.

and you call him cringeworthy... While sitting in ur parents house, eating junk food and getting fatter, working in a pointless job & wasting your life .

NEGGED


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Crazy ni**a walks into your room armed like this... WHAT DO YOU DO?


Is this at Ft. Benning? If so those are both full auto capable. I like that you can see the blue from his cheek on the butt stock.

I actually like Stardust.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The G.O.A.T team :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Phobos said:


> Devitt is so fucking cringeworthy.


Kind of reminds me of Stardust with a cooler entrance. Wouldn't surprise me if they teamed up after Goldust retires actually...:westbrook3


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "Watch your motherfucking language"


hmmm. Was this picture before or after they put in on the stretcher to go to the hospital.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kill Owens Kill... :yum:


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


hahaha Konnor's face is priceless he is thinking Finn get ut


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CZWRUBE said:


> hahaha Konnor's face is priceless he is thinking Finn get ut


his expression should be added to the smileys


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Kill Owens Kill... :yum:


:faint:

That looks really unsafe since he got slammed on his lower neck. Who was Kevin slamming there?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Hulk Hogan Enzuigiri...












:hogan2 BRRRRRROOOOTTTHHHHERRRRRR! 

:clap


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> :faint:
> 
> That looks really unsafe since he got slammed on his lower neck. Who was Kevin slamming there?



Sami Zayn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

future tag champs and sami fist bumbin that milk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kendoo said:


> future tag champs and sami fist bumbin that milk


I totally lawled at Enzo just casually walking around backstage with a 2 litre carton of milk ... too funny.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


Thank you for that !! When he said that, i was like "Really Roman?? Really..."


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Is NXT the official successor of FCW?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Campione said:


> Is NXT the official successor of FCW?


Umm yes? NXT was FCW before it was rebranded and taken over by HHH.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

youssef123 said:


> Thank you for that !! When he said that, i was like "Really Roman?? Really..."


Funniest moment was when Corey Graves said "Who is gonna be the next roman reins" and Alex Riley laughed his ass off


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Campione said:


> Is NXT the official successor of FCW?


NXT is the revamped developmental system started up by Hunter in 2012. Its 1000x better than FCW ever was as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Funniest moment was when Corey Graves said "Who is gonna be the next roman reins" and Alex Riley laughed his ass off


I like A-Ry :agree:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543537698439704576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543544711202762752


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


It would be ten times better without the names


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anything with a 'phile' at the end just doesn't seem like it's PG.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>


r/SquaredCircle>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WrestlingForum


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

WWE character names by someone with no knowledge of wrestling


----------



## Mister Eff (Dec 13, 2014)

Absolutely lost it at "Breast Cancer Awareness Matador" and "Ripped Jay Pharoah"


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wyatt's next gimmick TED THE TOURIST!!! its confirmed!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Opps


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Opps


Major gaff there.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm really marking out on R-Evolution. Loved every second of it. (Except the Reigns interview)


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Ibushi VS Robotic Hulk Hogan blow up doll
For the DDT Japan wrestling championship





5 STARTS


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

kendoo said:


>


:lol Tyson is such an incredible asshole. Too bad he and Cesaro are going to be booked like bitches. This could be an incredible run for them.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> :lol Tyson is such an incredible asshole. Too bad he and Cesaro are going to be booked like bitches. This could be an incredible run for them.


 lol yeah it was a great moment. I think the pairing is great and it could work wonders for both guys but like you said the booking for them will be shit.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice title but check that trunk tho


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "Watch your motherfucking language"


Triple H: You're lucky Sting has my shovel or else I would had buried you.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Surprised nobody has made a Mr Anderson(scared at Tito's arrival) meets Balor mash-up yet.


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy shit, Sandow just to be a lot more bulky !


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


>












make it so.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

From tumbler:

On the 12 days of Christmas, I got from NXT:

*Twelve Tyler Selfies*









*Eleven Angry Hippies*









*Ten Luchas Leaping*









*Nine Villains Vamping*









*Eight Samis Skanking*









*Seven Barons Brooding*









*Six Sashas Slaying*








*
Five Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tube Men*









*Four Falls of Man*









*Three Red Arrows*








*
Two Tyson Facts*








*
And a show that’s NOT*









Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I found this funny, because Vince is capable of making this happen.



> Just days after earning unanimous acclaim for the exciting NXT TakeOver: R Evolution event, the entire roster of NXT — the “developmental” league of World Wrestling Entertainment — has been slapped with a 30-day suspension after a Wellness Policy test revealed dangerously high levels of charisma and talent.
> 
> The NXT Wellness Policy — launched in order to prevent the rookie wrestlers from upstaging WWE’s main-roster talent — includes thorough tests for banned substances such as passion, cardiovascular superiority, and an innate sense for what wrestling fans want to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I found this funny, because Vince is capable of making this happen.


It's truly and painfully sad that probably 75% of people with at least a little clue about WWE would see that and not bat an eye, it would be totally and utterly 0 shock and make perfect sense from that company..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> It's truly and painfully sad that probably 75% of people with at least a little clue about WWE would see that and not bat an eye, it would be totally and utterly 0 shock and make perfect sense from that company..


Somebody will probably make a thread about it and most people would believe it's real.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Paiges sweepy wittle head!!!!:angel:angel
Sweet/dark dreams!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

dexterkim said:


>


Why doesnt the wwe have that bunny instead???:chlol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The hate has gone mainstream :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Who's the guy below Lesnar.

And the guy below Punk?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Think it's Van Dam for the first one. Second one, dunno... maybe Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

It is.

Also, I'm pretty sure that picture is not actually Punk.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dunno, says it legit was Punk on multiple websites.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wouldn't mind making a WWE manga myself tbh :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Wouldn't mind making a WWE manga myself tbh :lol












Bryan :maury


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> Who's the guy below Lesnar.
> 
> And the guy below Punk?


pic 6 should be Jeff hardy, pic 5 rvd


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


funny cause that 'wwe' guy actually looks like Kane lmao 

saw this in comments on wrestlinginc ... loved it


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


Cena-kun :lmao


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw these on facebook :maury


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^ Would make for a hell of a stalker gimmick though


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh wow that's just sad. :lmao


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Diva stalker gimmick

DO IT WWE!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw these on facebook :maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tajiri :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw these on facebook :maury


Dare i assume this was made by someone on WF? Come on own up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

My kind of crowd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lol awesome hey thats this guy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^Ambrose never ever ceases to put a smile on my face.
The man is pure gold.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> :lmao


a really funny moment, still making me giggle lol.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

so many awesome ambrose gifs


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:cole *VINTAGE COLE*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

:Out












http://the-hounds-of-christmas.tumblr.com/post/105239651809/dolph-becoming-a-4x-ic-champion


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kendoo said:


> :Out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Hunter up to there


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Whats Hunter up to there


lol maybe his trousers are still in the dryer


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:brock3 *"Party's OVER GRAMPA!"*

:heyman6


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1920316_795056113877500_5486645774230168597_n.jpg?oh=6aaeae9aa8a56b44833f4321513a5ff3&oe=55456CC3&__gda__=1426669054_18809bd373e0e1cbb3f676c129a1a10c[/QUOTE]
> 
> Holy Shit. WTF. That's fuckin sad


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> :brock3 *"Party's OVER GRAMPA!"*
> 
> :heyman6


It is weird how Undertaker fluctuates between looking old and much younger.

This was taken a few months after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury

Cole is as bad as bumping as Cena


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That WWE manga a few pages back was actually pretty cool :draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

http://gfycat.com/ChillyPaltryEmperorpenguin#

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


that's damn funny, but in all honesty Vince did put Dean over on the podcast.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:wee-bey so dead even a raging bear wouldn't notice.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> :lmao


awesome


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Punk :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sixth said:


>


I love Punk but :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

When twitter failed to make Reigns look strong...by misspelling his name. :vince2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> lol awesome hey thats this guy


He's the new "Vladimir the Superfan".









@BrockLesnarGuy's Instagram is gold: http://instagram.com/brocklesnarguy. What do these people do for a living?? lol

























































:vince2 _"I refuse to have a World Champion smaller than 'Brock Lesnar Guy'"_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^That guy!!!:aryalol:aryalol


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jokes just aren't as funny when the target is in on it

Its like the guy in high school who acted dumb on purpose and let people make fun of him because he liked the attention even when it was negative 

Its sad 

so very sad


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brock Lesnar Guy is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy is awesome. :lmao


Brock Lesnar Guy is a plant.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy is a plant.


Makes a lot of sense actually. How else would he meet everybody? Get such good tickets? etc.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Nothing funny about this...









As if the broken neck wasn't bad enough, Jarrett thought it would be a good idea to give him a guitar shot!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To be fair in all the years Styles and even McCool used the move nobody got hurt, that to me looks more like the guy fucked up by raising his head. Can't really blame Styles as the landing is kinda on the guy taking it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When I grow up, I wanna be the brock lesnar guy.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy is a plant.


Not sure about that but I wouldn't even call him a Brock Lesnar guy either, also he wears a lot of CM Punk merch but was never a Punk guy either, at the MITB 2011 he was seen in Cena merch cheering for Cena and booing Punk even though he is from Chicago, but I guess opinions can change....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Not sure about that but I wouldn't even call him a Brock Lesnar guy either, also he wears a lot of CM Punk merch but was never a Punk guy either, at the MITB 2011 he was seen in Cena merch cheering for Cena and booing Punk even though he is from Chicago, but I guess opinions can change....


He always wears the same shirt. At least @ WWE shows. And I think he always cheers for the faces and boos the heels.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> He's the new "Vladimir the Superfan".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WWE really should make Brock Lesnar Guy the World champion :maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


brock does not feel it, or Jericho has no power ?


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rest are here. http://www.wzronline.com/photos/photos-seth-rollins-his-real-girlfriend.html/nggallery/page/1


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rollins girlfriend 3/10


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

From Kayfabe News


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ssppeeddyy said:


> brock does not feel it, or Jericho has no power ?





NastyYaffa said:


>


Their confrontation reminded me of


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..When you realize your girlfriend about to take a shit in the bathroom..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:bahgawd *".......AS GAWD IS MAH WITNESS KIING THEY'VE BEEN DAMN NEAR SENT TO HELL!!!*"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Rollins girlfriend 3/10


Leave her alone, she's a pretty girl. I'm just focusing on Rollins dressed up as a hot dog, I mean that's the picture of the year lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if that explains all the mustard jokes this month. :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


 that ass action :homer


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Haha this is a perfect gif for negging

:maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> that ass action :homer


To be fair Emma smack her first, does anyone had that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana is adorable and hot at the same time. :wall


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Haha this is a perfect gif for negging
> 
> :maury


done! :grin2:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


:reigns


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

yurk


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

don't know how he got this past security but lelelele


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a picture, but a *very funny commercial about Smackdown moving to Thursdays*.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Not a picture, but a *very funny commercial about Smackdown moving to Thursdays*.


Vi vill see you on Thursday yes? 

lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This legit made me laugh pretty hard. (not even sure if it's 100% legit or even there anymore but whatever)


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


When the hell did this happen?:surprise:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


Oh man, pmsl 
:lmao:lmao


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Keyblade said:


> Cena Gift[/IMG]


Needs to be shopped to a shovel! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> When the hell did this happen?:surprise:


Main Event, yesterday, lucky Rowan.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Needs to be shopped to a shovel! :lol


YES ... and you just know Ambrose is in one of these shindigs next week. It's inevitable.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> To be fair Emma smack her first, does anyone had that?


When did this match even happen?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TheGodsofChristmas said:


> When did this match even happen?


On Main Event last night before Smackown.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Needs to be shopped to a shovel! :lol


 That would be pretty difficult to Shop in a shovel. You would have to Rotoscope at least Cena's arms, get a still image of the background before Cena picked up the chair, create a duplicate layer from the original shot with the chair, erase the chair from the image, and place the mask created from rotoscoping Cena's arms over the background image. Then you would have to put a shovel into his hands. You would then have to motion track Cena's arms so the shovel would move with his hands. And it still wouldn't look too great.

But that's a funny idea, though.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

That sign on the left :HHH2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

My reaction if i got to touch Orton

:yum:


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow they ladies they love Reigns don't they.

Bele Dat


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>





p862011 said:


>


I'm 37% sure these chicks are plants put in the crowd to make Reigns look strong.

Just like the crowd plant used during the segment where Brie called Stephanie a bitch


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

10,000 people online last night, new forum is a draw :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


Plant


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why is it that when a fan gets enjoyment out of slapping a wrestler's hand or something, it's because they're a plant?

Because if Paige or AJ had an entrance like Reigns, it's not like any of guys wouldn't cream our pants, right?

But it's not like security would let anyone with a penis within 10 feet of either of them. :lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That'a why Ziggler won Social Media champion, owning Rollins lol. I think I'll start following him.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sixth said:


> blueday[/IMG]


It damn sure might go far to save that stable :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

p862011 said:


>


Oh Fuck YES!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, the girls really get weak when they see Roman :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jon Snowman said:


> miley ambrose[/IMG]
> 
> 
> :hmm:


Sorry, Swag's got him beat.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> That'a why Ziggler won Social Media champion, owning Rollins lol. I think I'll start following him.


He tends to own himself more often than not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just the dean things.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Austin massacring Lita with a chair... don't think we'll bee seeing this anymore!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> http://www.gifsforum.com/image[/quote]
> 
> Lil Naich commin to save the day! He has to be my favorite ref ever!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hunter Hearst Helmsley...Potter


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

^wtf did i just watch :lol


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Best of TNA


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*'MURICAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> *'MURICAAAAAAAAAAAA*


lol, we started singing 'America, fuck yeah, here to save the motherfucking day yeah', couldn't be helped lol.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure it it's been posted here before.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol

- Vic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Mercury is fucking ripped.


----------



## Mark Adams (Dec 18, 2014)

Wabbit! said:


> Mercury is fucking ripped.


Staying in shape, maybe a return in the future
He's still kinda young isn't he?


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Mark Adams said:


> Staying in shape, maybe a return in the future
> He's still kinda young isn't he?


Returning as a wrestler in WWE seems hard for him now. He's 35. 
So many rookies from NXT have a better chance. 

He was a jobber in his prime anyways.


----------



## Mark Adams (Dec 18, 2014)

Wabbit! said:


> Returning as a wrestler in WWE seems hard for him now. He's 35.
> So many rookies from NXT have a better chance.
> 
> He was a jobber in his prime anyways.


I suppose, I could see him getting a feel good final match at least


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


still my all-time favorite match to this day


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville is awesomesauce at selling


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Soon... :vince2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Soon... :vince2


:vince *"Looks like Sheamus finally has a manager!"*


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

As a bearded man myself, and proud to have it groomed... that thing on Sheamus' face is disgusting holy shit. 

No, fella. No.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


Is that Chris Benoit in the back?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> Is that Chris Benoit in the back?


Yup, and I think that's Lance Storm next to him. 

hilariously though Bastion Booger (RIP) at the front.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nothing funny, it's just kaitlyn looking hot as fuck once again.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

If a picture isn't funny then don't post it in here, pictures like that go in the WOW section.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:eagle Sting sent him












> As a bearded man myself, and proud to have it groomed... that thing on Sheamus' face is disgusting holy shit.
> 
> No, fella. No.


Think it's supposed to make him more badass, looks like a mess thou, can admit. :Jordan


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been putting WWE videos on YouTube for over a year and this one was the first one that they blocked. WWE doing everything they can to make Reigns look strong.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Neville really knows how to sell these, gives Dolph a run for his money!










:mark:

And this is both of them in 2006:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is truly fucking priceless, this kid man, this kid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I've been putting WWE videos on YouTube for over a year and this one was the first one that they blocked. WWE doing everything they can to make Reigns look strong.


I skipped through a large chunk of TLC and missed this. I almost couldn't watch the whole video as it's just too damn cringing...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Nothing funny, it's just kaitlyn looking hot as fuck once again.


******!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Nothing funny, it's just kaitlyn looking hot as fuck once again.


face is :deandre but that body :lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> face is :deandre but that body :lenny


Face looks good, imho. And I bet she even looks better in person


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Text is in russian, it says "it went too far"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


Tip 1 Dont make negative remarks regarding John Cena, Randy Orton, or John Cena/Randy Ortone matches. You will be buried.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


Lana was the highlight, deeeem tiiiitttieeeees:x


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


That was pretty fun I must admit.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> This is truly fucking priceless, this kid man, this kid.


Will grow up to be a junkie serial killer. 
His little brother goes for a bite at the beginning of the GIF too. 
If your kids resemble stray dogs, and you let one of them have green hair when he's only 7 years old, you might need to re-evaluate your parental skills.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Will grow up to be a junkie serial killer.
> His little brother goes for a bite at the beginning of the GIF too.
> If your kids resemble stray dogs, and you let one of them have green hair when he's only 7 years old, you might need to re-evaluate your parental skills.


Clearly you don't have kids then. Freedom of expression is the healthiest thing.

Unless you think WWE Creative should script everybody's life?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


This was more entertaining than RAW, dem boobs from lana


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Will grow up to be a junkie serial killer.
> His little brother goes for a bite at the beginning of the GIF too.
> If your kids resemble stray dogs, and you let one of them have green hair when he's only 7 years old, you might need to re-evaluate your parental skills.


As a kid, I used to get physical while watching wrestling. Jump up and down, slam into the couch(lol)sweat while watching etc and I turned out fine. My family loves reminded me of those days now that I'm 25 lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> WWE made a interactive video on youtube, were you are a new assistant and have to find Dolph's lost phone, make sure you have annotations turned on:


*
YOOOO, this reminds me of Smackdown Shut Your Mouth where you had to make decisions in story mode and they affected your career and the outcome of matches.*









*Edit: YES, I FOUND ZIGGLER'S PHONE!!!*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> :eagle Sting sent him


the love child of CM Punk and Luis Suarez


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Will grow up to be a junkie serial killer.
> His little brother goes for a bite at the beginning of the GIF too.
> If your kids resemble stray dogs, and you let one of them have green hair when he's only 7 years old, you might need to re-evaluate your parental skills.


Man, kids should be free to express themselves, just as much as we are as adults. He's clearly on a night out and that green shit is spray in. He's having a ball and interacting with a WWE wrestler, what is not lovely about that?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Man, kids should be free to express themselves, just as much as we are as adults. He's clearly on a night out and that green shit is spray in. He's having a ball and interacting with a WWE wrestler, what is not lovely about that?


And HHH did about the best thing he could there and give the kid a fun memory and probably made a life long fan! It would be rockin hilarious if it was young Mark Out Guy, but I think he's too old.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I see this one constantly on gif websites lately:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Did Paige really kiss rosa "std" mendes?

:jay:jay:jay


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*HUSTLE
LOYALTY
RESPECT
TERRORISM*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

What is the pic with Paige and Rose even from? I trailer for Total Divas or something?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> DON'T DO IT!!


lol these guys @ the coli are hilarious. Also that's our Pyro/Tyrion Lannister in the comments section. Has to be.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not funny, but...

At some point Bray and Bo are gonna have to cross paths. Bo with the facial btw. :nerd:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Signed to WWE and now get's to be with this at night, not a bad year for Mr.Steen


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

:wall


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Gandhi said:


>


I'm sure it'll lose any amusement but, can someone explain this one to me?
It seems so obvious, and I should know it, but drawing a complete blank.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Signed to WWE and now get's to be with this at night, not a bad year for Mr.Steen


He's been with her for about 10 years or something.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Barty said:


> I'm sure it'll lose any amusement but, can someone explain this one to me?
> It seems so obvious, and I should know it, but drawing a complete blank.


Miz and Mizdow, and I presume the blonde is Maryse (Miz's wife); and Miz is having sex with Maryse on the bed while Mizdow mirrors him over at the table thing he's at.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Miz and Mizdow, and I presume the blonde is Maryse (Miz's wife); and Miz is having sex with Maryse on the bed while Mizdow mirrors him over at the table thing he's at.


:moyes8 can't believe I didn't get that! haha.

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:maury

Somehow i can see this happening


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

:cena3


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Oh TNA, you never stop.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Treevenge is a dish best served cold!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

and

http://i.imgur.com/z2cILPt.webm

No webm support yet :mj2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

chosequin said:


>


He is fucking living this gimmick, I approve lol. It's just amusing.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547404211529318402


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The sign :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

HUSTLE
LOYALTY
RESPECT
TERRORISM


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


Anyone got a link to the actual interview?


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Anyone got a link to the actual interview?


No luck, all I could find is this


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Harper and Rowan :lmao


----------



## Wizards323 (Feb 19, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Anyone got a link to the actual interview?


not sure how to embed a non-youtube vid but here you go:

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/clip/10970982/goldust-and-stardust


----------



## Wizards323 (Feb 19, 2012)

The comments about Hogan, Brock, and Ryder :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

:surprise:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Anyone got a link to the actual interview?


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/clip/10970982/goldust-and-stardust


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Can you say parental failure? :lol fpalm
The 2nd sad part of this is, this little kid probably gets his inspiration from adult fans on YouTube saying the exact same shit.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


>


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That interview with stardust and goldust. XD

Would have been better if Cody just hizzed during the entire interview. xD


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


>


I love this kid :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Not even Santa is safe from that RKO OUTTA NOWHERE

:rko2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd wear the fuck out of that sweater.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd wear the fuck out of that sweater.


The look on Ambrose's face sums up how shitty that damn sweater is


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

epic pic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> The look on Ambrose's face sums up how shitty that damn sweater is


Honestly, I'm a big fan of ugly sweaters. If you seen me in a pic wearing that sweater, I would be cheesing like hell lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why i hate christmas gimmick matches:










The wrestlers faking empty boxes hitting them like they got a anvil thrown at them. :S
Thats from 2011 and he threw that empty box to Otunga. Even Orton could not hold in his laughter from Otunga selling that. xD


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Why i hate christmas gimmick matches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orton had pretty good aim you gotta give him that :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

p862011 said:


> epic pic


Looks decent together, but damn do I miss the RAs.

Nattie would look kinda good with a whole posse of good in ring workers. She's kinda got the mob wife look if she does her make up right.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

_"are you the real Santa, or are you just a fat piece of trash?"_


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

Cesaro and Nattie look awesome on that pic. But yeah, the RAs were cool


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

p862011 said:


> epic pic


:banderas

Nattie looking fine.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

p862011 said:


> epic pic


I want Nattie as a heel manager now. Looking like that. :datass


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Cuteness overload*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


lolololl


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

How Not to Finn:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I know it's been posted but we need smilies of Dean's face in these.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Orton RKO vid is one of the greatest things ever.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


>


Love it :rock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

damn, it's auto set to vertical.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Brogue_Kick said:


>


:hunter "Damn right!"


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

MK_Dizzle said:


> Love it :rock


Woûld have been better if Foley was Santa








P.S. Kelly is smokin'!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> damn, it's auto set to vertical.


Don't forget about these guys/gals
















































*The New Day Will Rise* :thecause


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

FROZEN MUDKIPZ said:


> *The Blue Day Will Rise* :thecause


Fixt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Botchamania 263 and 264 are up!

263:
http://vimeo.com/115280148

264:
http://vimeo.com/115303408


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

FROZEN MUDKIPZ said:


> *The New Day Will Rise* :thecause


Bluetista. Evolution really ribbed him well that night. 
"So the plan is that we're all wearing blue?"
"Yeah Dave, it'll be great!" 
"Okay guise. Let's do it!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> Botchamania 263 and 264 are up!
> 
> 263:
> http://vimeo.com/115280148
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Batista was getting "Bootista" chants.

Wears blue to get "Bluetista" chants.

Pure genius. I miss him, he is an awesome heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This needs more than The Ascension tag team. Needs a face tag team to compliment them. Something greater than Usos atm. Why? Because :fact and :cesaro have potential.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> This needs more than The Ascension tag team. Needs a face tag team to compliment them. Something greater than Usos atm. Why? Because :fact and :cesaro have potential.


The Swinging Facts :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

A while back there was a meme of The Shield/Wyatt Family standoff








I think it was that photo, but it had a 'witty' caption to it, if anyone has it saved or could upload it, it would be appreciated.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The excitement on the face of the commentary :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

they're so fucking awful at times.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole on his phone and JBL looking like he's waiting for a bus. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

chosequin said:


> :ti


His "im jobbing to Cena" face


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane is a PPV jobber.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## tahir_13 (Dec 28, 2014)

lol


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Kane should retire.WWE destroyed the guy when they made him member of Authority.This role didnt even fit Kane.And Kane is basically jobbing to everyone now


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


:maury:maury


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably been posted, but these are two of my favorites.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Probably been posted, but these are two of my favorites.


swagger has the most awkward run
dude legitimately has no idea what to do with his arms


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


Emma's butt though :homer


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sixth said:


>


this was done well. Hilarious.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro burying his theme :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn dat lockerroom looked cool as f, locker room nowadays looks like kids and geeks compared to them


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


That's actually class that


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Charles Robinson runs way faster


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This needs more than The Ascension tag team. Needs a face tag team to compliment them. Something greater than Usos atm. Why? Because :fact and :cesaro have potential.


Just saw this... Is this Cesaro giving a big FU to the boss? that shirt is gold!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Not even a massive Bray fan but this is his best crab EVER


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Owens is awesome.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


This really needs to be a smiley.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> This really needs to be a smiley.


Lawlers got man boobs.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK! YES!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

What a dick :lol


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> What a dick :lol


*Seth is such an epic heel *:rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rollins goating it up. :rollins


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

Sixth said:


>


they are absolutely terrible so i side with the pimple smark guy for once


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*oh! Seth....:banderas *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Trollins ... i could just ruffle his two toned locks rn lol, what a scamp hehehehe.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mojo=Greatness said:


> they are absolutely terrible so i side with the pimple smark guy for once


They've made zero improvement since debuting n NXT. They truly are terrible.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

EDIT:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Soon....


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

seth roud


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Edge is a smart man, he too knows who the undisputed future of this company is. :rollins


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Edge giving his seal of approval. :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)

Funny stuff


----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)

I need 2 more posts to post pic


----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)

Scott hall funny pic coming


----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Social butterfly (Dec 31, 2014)

Why will my pic not post


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We have no embed code for instagram videos, so here's a link to Swagger dancing to California Love. (click the word link)

:maury

Edit: I made gifs


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sixth said:


>


Yes, because NXT doesn't exist and we ddn't se them before (Y)(Y)


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Yes, because NXT doesn't exist and we ddn't se them before (Y)(Y)


Take the picture as the joke it is. Just like the majority of the pictures in this thread.
Don't shoot the messenger, if you hate the meme, the creators website is right there on the picture, tell them, not me (They won't really give a shit, and neither do I).
Btw, *insert sarcastic voice here* thanks for the Negative rep.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus looks 15 years younger without facial hair.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>





:trips *"..Way to protect kayfabe Adam"*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


lol that was hilarious, beautiful & sad at the same time.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus looks 15 years younger without facial hair.


He also looks like a muscled up Rick Astley


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> lol that was hilarious, beautiful & sad at the same time.


I agree.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> He also looks like a muscled up Rick Astley


Never gonna give you up, fella.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena holding onto Brock's virgin neck...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


far too funny lol. also, the feels for the things we lost that i'll actually miss lol :banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


:lmao

Batista's skinny jeans and Cody Rhodes sanity

:maury


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


Legitimately lolled at 'Cesaros momentum' and 'Cody Rhodes sanity'


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

watching this at first I was all :HA then Cesaro's momentum showed up and I was all :gameover

talk about dropping the ball right there by WWE


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

for those who like her


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure what's funny about the Paige picture, but she's looking beautiful in that one.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Gandhi said:


>


WWE needs some more over the top dazzling spectacle feminine entrances just for the sake of 2k15 create a entrance


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger :lmao 

http://instagram.com/p/xQeh6iOPrJ/


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Haha, Backlash 2003. Good times.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I dont know if this has been brought up before I found this pretty funny....


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


JTG should of been last.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Gov. Jesse Ventura giving Hulk Hogan a taste of his own medicine! "How do you like it, Hogan? HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?!!" :lol



> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


Jesus Christ, that's a lot of future endeavors!

- Vic


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

I never found out how 911 was written out of ECW, so I decided to ask Dr. Wikipedia. Didn't find my answer, but I got a laugh from his move set:










"911 with those signature punches and kicks, and here comes his signature shove, OH MY GOD!"


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


Video had me laughing till it got to the end. Then it kind of bummed me out :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*WTF*
:maury


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

................

:JLC1


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wtf dat paige comment :applause


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^^Frienemiespaj4life is that u????


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

p862011 said:


> *WTF*
> :maury












Enough internet for today.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

p862011 said:


> *WTF*
> :maury


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


Watching this turned out surprisingly depressing for me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

watch this, it's fun  best face palm ever. lol. funny but also exciting as it looks like this ambulance match is being setup as the fucking end of this feud, phew.






 (happy new year, i'm up early got things to do today lol)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

p862011 said:


> *WTF*
> :maury


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

These were the days.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> These were the days.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stone Cold Damien Ausdow.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

p862011 said:


>


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CATS & FACTS :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

:lmao No way!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Suzukigun in WWE. :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xDD said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

xDD said:


>


That's "fucking" brilliant.

"fucking dick fucking match with taker" :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

McDonald's Keeping It Classy: WWE Chair Match Gets Live Inside!


http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhM1PP0z92SBNEtynE


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus looks 15 years younger without facial hair.


*Probably because this was about 10 years ago...

*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HOLY FUCK CREEPY CENA IS CREEPY!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Paige's father and brothers


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> *WTF*
> :maury


:bearer

That dude needs a straightjacket


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

p862011 said:


> *WTF*
> :maury


ROFL. I know this was sarcastic, but I couldn't help but picture some 17 year old saying this to her with a straight face. LOL.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus looks 15 years younger without facial hair.


He looks like a Lesnar / JBL morph... Whoa.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

^ that needs to be a smiley.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Paying homage to things the WWE Universe may never see again.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

oh man the booker T one at the end :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

2:25, the greatest moment in the history of pro wrestling :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> 2:25, the greatest moment in the history of pro wrestling :mark:


still completely unsure about what I just watched but LMFAO, wtf? you are right it was all a wee bit shit until 2:25, that might be a classic lol.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*THE BIG MAN DOTH RUNNETH:*






































































*"AHH... FHUCK IT"*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

BRB SCARRED FOR LYF :rko2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/OwLp2YJqXeJ


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Went on WWE.com a few min ago and even tho it was clearly glitch but I still laughed.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


SO WRONG!!!!.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tommy-V said:


>


Holy shit, she actually won? :lmao



Spoiler: Edge just being a hipster, now


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*OUTTA NOWHERE!*


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> *OUTTA NOWHERE!*


His talents are wasted in wrestling he should just go do porn

:saul


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9! :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Jabroni Bologna said:


> Went on WWE.com a few min ago and even tho it was clearly glitch but I still laughed.


LOL! This is hilarious, he uses Internet Explorer in 2015 :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

:jordan5


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

JerichoH20 said:


> :jordan5


:chlol :chlol :chlol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548869877885591552
*Sailor BOSS* :dead2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


>














Tommy-V said:


>


He probably just crapped his pants.
He needs these.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sailor Boss :done


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

That sailor boss fanart is badass.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551472907788881921


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

CD Player said:


>







*.."Not good enough for MY roster!"*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


That needs to be a gif :maury


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kendoo said:


>


I live for this gif lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> Where is this from?


NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 press conference thing


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I LOVE PWG!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

kendoo said:


>


I'd forgotten how cool Ambrose looked in The Shield attire.
Ahhh memories...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ That forehead poke.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

kendoo said:


>


Fingerpoke of Doom :nash


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler



Brock destroyed the pussy


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551763221179146240


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551763221179146240


that's probably regent alien :lel


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Thrash™ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551763221179146240


That is creepy.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

KastellsPT said:


> That needs to be a gif :maury


It is a gif.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sixth said:


>


LOL the shirts are awesome


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


This seems to be a satire account making fun of soccer moms.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> That is creepy.


This is the reason why I would never ever buy diva merch, instantly you look like a creepy neckbeard like this guy, if you're a guy and you're over 12 and you are wearing divas merch there is something wrong with you.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> This is the reason why I would never ever buy diva merch, instantly you look like a creepy neckbeard like this guy, if you're a guy and you're over 12 and you are wearing divas merch there is something wrong with you.


So a male fan of a diva wanting to support these girls by buying their merch (especially if it looks good) is instantly creepy?

If I was older and had the money I would buy diva merch even if it was only too support the girls themselves at least.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*WWE. What R U Doing. WWE. Stahp. *


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551763221179146240


Which WF member is this, own up 

:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> that's probably regent alien :lel


NO IT AINT!!!!!:cuss::cuss:
That pic is even sending-up red flags with me.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> This is the reason why I would never ever buy diva merch, instantly you look like a creepy neckbeard like this guy, if you're a guy and you're over 12 and you are wearing divas merch there is something wrong with you.


The only time it's creepy to buy and wear a Diva shirt is if you're doing this with it...










Otherwise, you're just showing them support which is fine. I own and wear Paige's Think Again shirt and I will soon buy her Scream For Me shirt too. Buying their merch is showing them support, not being creepy. By that logic, girls shouldn't be able to buy shirts of their fave male wrestlers either.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


>


saw that sign on RAW - wondered if it was you


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

YOUNG BOOKS


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

damn she got no ass


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> damn she got no ass


Paige has plenty of ass, it's just not the biggest.

Now Rosa, that's no ass right there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige has a goldilocks ass. Not 2 big..Not 2 small.
Just right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :mj2


I don't get it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He looking scary red. Almost like an invitation to hell :mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> YOUNG BOOKS


:ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------

